#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-12
<daver> hi there, any SmartQ users on here?
<Stskeeps> we're a good bunch of them in #mer
<daver> oh really?
<Martyn> Is there any special kernel cmdline I need in order to get karmic to boot?
<Martyn> Right now, I'm using:
<Martyn> console=ttyS2,115200n8 vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1024x768MR-16@60 omapfb.debug=y omapdss.def_disp=dvi root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rw rootfstype=ext3
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-13
<amitk> ogra: your rootstock script looks for qemu, I believe you need qemu-arm-static?
<amitk> or rather qemu-kvm-extras
<amitk> ogra: await my trivial patch while a struggle through bzr
<Martyn> Okay, more fun with Karmic this morning ---
<Martyn> mountall:/proc/filesystems: No such file or directory
<Martyn> init: mountall main process (638) killed by SEGV signal
<Martyn> This is what I get at the end of the boot sequence...
<Martyn> [   22.769409] Waiting for root device /dev/mmcblk0p2...
<Martyn> [   22.794891] mmc0: new SDHC card at address 8fe4
<Martyn> [   22.800201] mmcblk0: mmc0:8fe4 SD04G 3.69 GiB
<Martyn> [   22.805053]  mmcblk0: p1 p2
<Martyn> I'm assuming this is caused by the new init replacement?
<amitk> Martyn: I recall lool talking about this and that it was fixed in the latest upload
<Martyn> I just built a rootstock 12 hours ago
<Martyn> is that upload newer than that rootstock?
<Martyn> (do you know if lool made a launchpad bug I could look it up against?)
<amitk> Martyn: dunno, but I think it was fixed today
<amitk> ogra: does rootstock work with apt-cacher-ng? -m <url> isn't working.
<Martyn> urk .. today eh?
<Martyn> Well, I'll try building another rootstock then
<Martyn> I hate how long it takes
<amitk> Martyn: hence the question about apt-cacher-ng above :)
<amitk> I think rootstock should either be modified to cache the .debs in a local dir
<amitk> or use apt-cacher-ng
<amitk> It probably does, I am just too dense to figure out how
<Martyn> afik I haven't seen anything that lets it cache the .debs
<Martyn> which would, frankly, be awesome
<amitk> though the biggest bottleneck isn't downloading the .debs, but installing them inside qemu (which isn't multi-core friendly)
<Martyn> Mine is downloading the .debs
<Martyn> Because right now it's at #268
<Martyn> and still going
<lool> amitk: You need qemu-arm-static for rootstock
<lool> amitk: It uses binfmt misc to run the executables and cant work with a qemu needing shared libs
<lool> Martyn: mountall as fixed < 12 hours ago
<lool> +was
<lool> Martyn: You need .2
<Martyn> Yeah, so I'm building a new rootstock
<Martyn> .2?
<Martyn> what's the fix?
<Martyn> /bin/sh /usr/bin/rootstock --fqdn beagleboard.i.smooth-stone.com --login default --password default --imagesize 2G --seed xfce4,gdm --dist karmic --serial ttyS2 --kernel-image http://rcn-ee.net/deb/kernel/beagle/karmic/v2.6.31-rc8-3777b1e-ang1.1/linux-image-2.6.31-rc8-ang1.1_1.0karmic_armel.deb
<Martyn>   
<Martyn> That's my current build
<lool> Martyn: There are a bunch of changes
<armin76> Martyn: any news wrt my ssh access? :)
<Martyn> lool : they should all appear in the rootstock I'm doing, right?
<Martyn> armin76 : Didn't I send you the ip/log/pass?
<Martyn> look for an email from martin@smooth-stone.com
<armin76> hrm..
<armin76> Martyn: probably got marked as spam :/ can you resend it please?
<armin76> when did you send it?
<Martyn> A long while ago
<armin76> i got junk mails up-to 25th sept
<Martyn> pretty much after you first asked
<Martyn> Okay, later when I get a chance to hit the lab
<armin76> :(
<Martyn> right now I'm still working on getting the new rootstock working
<armin76> ok, thank you :)
<Martyn> init: procps main process (650) terminated with status 255 -- new error
<Martyn> It doesn't seem to affect much on the board when I boot ( it proceeds to doing keymap, etc )
<Martyn> but still, it's odd that procps is dying
<ogra> amitk, i use it with approx here, it doesnt work if you use localhost in the url
<ogra> beyond that it should just work
<amitk> ogra: do you have a pre-synced archive or does it cache on the fly?
<ogra> on the fly
<ogra> but given that i usually build one or two images a day it is usually up to date
<Martyn> huh .. so I should be able to use apt-cacher-ng, as long as I use the fqdn?
<Martyn> (and not localhost.localdomain?)
<ogra> right
<armin76> Martyn: hrm...i don't think i ever gave you my mail :P
<Martyn> I'll remember that for my next build
<armin76> armin76@gentoo.org :)
<amitk> ogra: what does the --kernel-image option do in rootstock? Since it can't really flash the kernel into the SD.
<ogra> amitk, used by beagle, not my code
<ogra> it didnt break the rest so i simply accepted the patch
<ogra> ignore it for anything but beagle
<ogra> (i think the manpage says that)
<Martyn> yep
<Martyn> and I'm using it on a beagle :)
<Martyn> looks remarkably good, actually.. latest rootstock only has the procps bug on boot
<Martyn> amitk: and you can flash the kernel onto the SD for some architectures :)
<Martyn> the PBX-A9 now has a u-boot loader that will look on the mmc card first, rather than nand
<ojn> gumstix will even load u-boot from mmc before it loads it from nand
<ojn> (_very_ convenient :)
<Martyn> X-Loader does rock that way :)
<Martyn> beagle can do, with the correct X-Loader
<NCommander> lool, at the risk of being dense, what specifically is the problem with mountall on dove (aside from the fact it breaks images)?
<lool> NCommander: I dont know
<NCommander> lool, meh, I guess its going to require bisection with the latest uploads to figure out what broke it :-/
<lool> Why?
<NCommander> lool, well, mountall preventing the system from coming up even on installed systems. Its a regression based off one of the most recent updates, so I want to isolate what version it popped up in
<ojn> Hmm. What's the supposed procedure to get an uimage to boot from using ubuntu kernels? linux-image-<foo> only gives me a vmlinuz?!
<lool> NCommander: it's not the latest version
<lool> NCommander: .2 should be fixed
<lool> ojn: Depends of the board
<lool> ojn: mkimage + flags
<NCommander> lool, .2? as in 0.2.2 of mkimage?
<ojn> lool: oh, so no package will actually install an uimage for me, I have to do the wrapping by hand?
 * ojn finds marvelldovefromscratch on the wiki
<lool> NCommander: of mountall
<lool> ojn: We support various boards via flash-kernel
<NCommander> lool, I'm pretty sure thats what I have on my dove when I dist-upgraded around noon
<NCommander> ojn, do you have a Y0 or Y1?
<lool> ojn: flash-kernel adjusts the kernel installation, sometimes doing a mkimage, depending on the hardware
<lool> NCommander: uhoh
<ojn> lool: ah, thanks!
<lool> NCommander: Please flag this to keybuk asap if you have 0.2.2
<NCommander> lool, let me recheck (aka, let me write a working live image)
<lool> NCommander: the latest live image has the old version
<lool> which is why I'm trying to respin
<NCommander> lool, right, but I dist-upgraded an installed system
<NCommander> lool, around noon, and it no longer boots, and hangs like the livefs
<NCommander> lool, that's why I brought it up
<NCommander> lool, (sidenote: partman-uboot is in main)
<Martyn> it is?
<Martyn> I'm going to try it then
<NCommander> Martyn, ?
<NCommander> Martyn, try partman-uboot?
<Martyn> yep
<NCommander> Martyn, its not part of the installer yet, ubiquity needs to be tweaked
<NCommander> Martyn, and only on armel+dove unless you override the sanity checks
<Martyn> but the tool is there, yes?
<NCommander> Martyn, no tool
<Martyn> oh, poot
<NCommander> Martyn, partman-uboot just defines to partman that it needs to make an ext2 partition as / or /boot
<NCommander> Martyn, its only of interest to the installer :-)
<NCommander> Martyn, what sorta tool are you looking for
<Martyn> a userspace tool to install and edit the uboot parameters
<Martyn> since I have them in an mtd
<NCommander> Martyn, uboot-envtools
<NCommander> already exists
<Martyn> AH.. that's the name of the package :)  thanks
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> wrong package name
<NCommander> hold on
<NCommander> Martyn, er, no, I was righ the first time
<NCommander> Martyn, you need to feed it a config file with the configuration partition and stuff
<NCommander> Martyn, although TBH, you might want to adapt what we're using for Dove. I modified the boot system so we never have to touch the bootloader from the userland
<NCommander> Martyn, (I kinda abused u-boots scripting functionality)
<lool> NCommander: So did you confirm your mountall version?
<lool> NCommander: Please get a bug on this ASAP
<lool> It's a critical bug at least on dove
<NCommander> lool, I'm still downloading the beta image, I zsync'ed over it by accident
<Martyn> lool : The latest buildroot I did, mountall works
<Martyn> lool : I get an odd procps error, but that's acceptable
<lool> Martyn: I think it's one of our kernel configs triggering that
<lool> binfmt misc support missing
<Martyn> oops
<Martyn> I need to run a custom kernel too .. so I'm using your kernel config + merge w/ mine to produce three different platforms
<Martyn> beagle w/ Zippyboard, PBX-A9, and secret-platform
<Martyn> so that I can test A8, A9 dual core, and A9 quad core
 * NCommander drools at A9 quad core
<NCommander> Martyn, how long until I can get a netbook with one of those? :-)
<Martyn> AFIK, no manufacturer is using the quad core in a netbook
<NCommander> awwww
<Martyn> duals look like they are going to be present starting Q2 '10
<Martyn> (and in handsets before that, if TI can get their act together and start producing OMAP4's)
<NCommander> Martyn, maybe my next Android device will have one of those <g>
 * NCommander loves his G1
<Martyn> NCommander: Heh.. not before Apple pumps out a new phone with one
<Martyn> I don't know why its'
<Martyn> it's taking so long for dual core A9 chips to emerge
<NCommander> Martyn, the iPhone can bite me. Overpriced proprietary ****
<NCommander> I rather have a Windows Mobile device than an iPhone because at least I can load my own stuff
<Martyn> My company gets 'em pretty fast after they are produced, and I know we had to fight to get the PBX-A9's and secret-platforms
<Martyn> Back tomorrow.   Time for me to head home.
<NCommander> Martyn, peace
<Martyn> I'm happy to at least have the Beagle working today.   Good rootstock
<Martyn> I'll start another rootstock build for 8am tomorrow
<Martyn> (Central US)
<NCommander> Martyn, ogra will be happy
<NCommander> Martyn, BTW, you going to be at UDS?
<Martyn> yes, I'm confirmed for UDS
<Martyn> and I'll have a couple blueprints in tow for A9 related stuff, ARM-server stuff
<NCommander> Martyn, \o/. Bring shiny toys with you that we can gak at :-)
<Martyn> that's almost guaranteed
<zooko> Any ARM experts want to implement a SHA-3 candidate optimized for the ARM architecture?
 * NCommander wonders if that candidate can use ARM VFP
<NCommander> Else OW!
<zooko> What's VFP?
<NCommander> zooko, VFP == the ARM's optional floating point unit :-)
<zooko> The algorithm doesn't use floating point.
<zooko> The CPU that they are using for benchmarking is actually an old StrongARM.  :-)
<zooko> Oh sorry, I mean XScale: 416MHz, ARM XScale-PXA270 rev 4 (v5l)
<zooko> But I wouldn't say no if someone offered to implement on something newer with NEON or the like.
<NCommander> zooko, link to the algro?
<zooko> http://cubehash.cr.yp.to/
<zooko> It is the simplest SHA-3 candidate, which makes it easier to implement.
<NCommander> zooko, actually this doesn't look too bad for ARM ...
<zooko> Yeah, it is all 32-bit
 * NCommander doesn't think theres a rotate op-code
<NCommander> zooko, I pity whoever had to implement this in Thumb :-)
<zooko> I was trying to figure out how to make it more cache-friendly by reordering somehow
<zooko> but I don't see it.
<zooko> The performance sucks on the XScale.
<zooko> 126 cycles per byte processed
<NCommander> zooko, ow
<zooko> I would guess it is just compiling the C implementation with gcc.  :-)
 * NCommander is trying to think what is missing in the base instruction set
<zooko> http://bench.cr.yp.to/results-hash.html
<NCommander> ARM's base instruction set isn't lean per-say, but your missing a ton of fun things
<zooko> ^-- search in text for "arm,"
<NCommander> zooko, no hardware XOR for one
 * NCommander is kinda suprised on that one
<zooko> Wow.
<zooko> That is a limitation!
<NCommander> zooko, welcome to ARM. Leave your instructionset at the door.
<zooko> What versions of ARM instruction set lack an XOR?
<NCommander> zooko, all of them. The base instruction set doesn't have it
<NCommander> zooko, it might be on the VFP
 * zooko tries to imagine how to program without an XOR instruction.
<NCommander> zooko, you can make it out of the logical not/or/and, but I'm not actually sure if thats right
 * NCommander is rechecking
<neonfreon> EOR
<neonfreon> is in thumb2
<NCommander> neonfreon, yeah, but its not in th ebase set
<NCommander> There are a few instructions that only exist in thumb2, and not in the base ARM
 * NCommander is still not sure
<neonfreon> http://infocenter.arm.com/help/topic/com.arm.doc.qrc0001m/QRC0001_UAL.pdf
<neonfreon> it's hard to read
<neonfreon> it looks like it may be in base
<NCommander> neonfreon, yeah, we're reading the same doc :-)
 * NCommander eats his boot
<NCommander> neonfreon, yeah, its eor
<NCommander> wow, thats quirky
 * NCommander has only done a few veyr basic things on ARM ASM
 * NCommander was considering breaking out the reference manual but I believe thats overkill on this
<zooko> Great!  We have an XOR instruction.
<zooko> So the naive implementation of CubeHash in ARM assembly would probably be fine.
<zooko> I was wondering if there was some clever trick to do things in a different order so as to maximize re-use of the cache, but I'll bet that's not needed.
<NCommander> zooko, in ARM. I won't want to try it in Thumb :-)
<zooko> The entire state is only 128 bytes, so I suppose the CPU will naturally keep it all in cache the whole time if it is implemented in the straightforward way.
<zooko> NCommander: I don't really know what Thumb is.  That was/is an optional architecture feature to have 16-bit opcodes?
<NCommander> zooko, yeah, its meant for really embedded stuff
<NCommander> Implementing CubeHash in Thumb would be close to pulling teeth I suspect
<zooko> Does the XScale implement ARM?
<roxfan> yes
<roxfan> if you mean the instruction set
<roxfan> armv5 plus some extensions
<roxfan> i hear internally it's quite different (different pipeline and other stuff)
<zooko> Cool.  So a straightforward implementation of CubeHash in armv5 should (I hope) drastically improve the performance on that benchmark that I linked to.
<roxfan> it might, if you're using some v5 features
<roxfan> if your xscale has iwmmxt you probably could improve it even further
<NCommander> lool, confirmed, 0.2.2 doesn't seem to work on Dove. I just want to check one last thing, and then I'll file a bug
<roxfan> NCommander: arm does have xor
<roxfan> they just call it eor
<roxfan> ah nv,
<roxfan> nvm
<NCommander> roxfan, yeah. Exclusive-OR. Bit of a funny way to write it though
<roxfan> well, the isa was conceived in 80s or so, i think "xor" wasn't a common abbreviation back then
<NCommander> roxfan, x86 is from the 70s and that used xor :-)
<NCommander> (actually, I almost want to say 60s on that)
<roxfan> yes, but was it common?
<roxfan> what was used in 6502, 8051, 68k?
<NCommander> roxfan, yes, not sure, yes?
<roxfan> hmm interesting
<NCommander> er
<NCommander> sorry
<NCommander> 6502 is EOR
<roxfan> ah
<roxfan> that could be the reason then
<roxfan> first arm was a coprocessor for bbc micro or something
<roxfan> and main cpu was 6502
<NCommander> ah, anyway, AFK, fire
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-14
<chih__> i upgraded my jaunty image to karmic through "update-manger -d" on an i.mx51 based system.  now the system would always get stuck while loading gdm. could anyone give me some pointers regarding how to go about debugging it?
<lool> chih__: That's with a custom kernel and no initrd right?
<lool> chih__: Can you setup a serial console and change the cmdline to log to serial console to see what's going on?
<chih__> chih__,  i tried "single" to get to the console mode and manually run "/usr/sbin/gdm" gets me the same result.
<chih__> lool,  already did that.
<chih__> lool,  right. custom kernel + noinitrd. that's right
<lool> chih__: So what's the actual problem you're seeing when starting gdm?
<lool> It hangs the system or it doesn't come up or...?
<chih__> lool,  i did get "gdm-binary: WARNING: Unable to find users: no seat-id found" while system is hanging...
<lool> Don't start "/usr/sbin/gdm"; use "sudo start gdm"
<chih__> lool,  the x swirling cursor is running...
<lool> In which case?  "sudo start gdm"?
<chih__> lool,  and disk status light is still flashing. but i never got to the gdm login window.
<chih__> lool,  whether it is through upstart or /usr/sbin/gdm
<lool> chih__: Can you upload /var/log/gdm/* somewhere?
<chih__> lool,  sure. hold on.
<chih__> lool,  are you looking for any specific logs there or everything?
<lool> chih__: All might be relevant, I dont know yet
<chih__> lool,  ok. do you have an email address i can send it to?
<lool> Cant you just upload it to a pastebin or something?
<lool> Or people.c.c
<chih__> lool,  ok
<lool> chih__: start with gdm.log
<lool> chih__: You know ubuntu-paste?
<lool> chih__: apt-get install pastebinit
<lool> alias ubuntu-paste='pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com'
<lool> chih__: do you see xsplash during boot?
<chih__> lool,  yes
<lool> chih__: Do you see it when the session starts?
<chih__> lool,  i don't quite get your question
<lool> chih__: Can you paste the list of processesw
<chih__> lool,  ok
<lool> chih__: also .xsession-errors from the autologin user
<chih__> lool,  .xsession-errors at http://paste.ubuntu.com/293009/
<lool> chih__: Aha
<chih__> lool,  :-)
<lool> chih__: So your log shows UNR starting, that's not standard ubuntu at all
<lool> chih__: Not only is it UNR, but it's not ubuntu's UNR; it's an enlightenment UNR
<chih__> lool,  ah. ok. i didn't mean to have it running.
<lool> chih__: and Xfce?!!
<chih__> lool,  yep
<lool> WTF is this setup??
<ogra> lool, APM
<lool> chih__: Is this xfce or unr or...?
<chih__> lool,  the image happens to use xfce for some reason
<lool> OMG
<chih__> lool,  it is a unr launcher on top of xfce desktop
<chih__> lool,  don't be
<ogra> lool, it's an xfce desktop and the 2D efl thingie :)
<chih__> lool,  :) i know it sounds like a mess...
<chih__> lool,  should i remove unr and try again?
<lool> chih__: Ok so disable autologin from gdm
<lool> chih__: Use a recovery session (just starts an xterm) and launch things manually
<chih__> lool,  ok. need your help here
<lool> chih__: You could launch "xfce-session &" in that xterm for instance
<lool> chih__: sudo vi /etc/gdm/*.conf
<lool> chih__: Look for autologin
<ogra> funny that the launcher defines itself as <unknown> :)
<chih__> lool,  like running xinit directly?
<lool> ogra: How do you know it's the launcher?
<ogra> lool, because of the error messages
<ogra> well, warnings rather
<lool> ogra: Yeah, How do you know it's the launcher?
<ogra> (<unknown>:1175): liblauncher-DEBUG: launcher-menu.c:361
<lool> chih__: Or run startx if you like, but I'd recommend a gdm session instead
<ogra> and the icon names sound very much like launcher icos as well
<ogra> *icons
<ogra> i suspect the fl libs got updated during the upgrade as well ?
<ogra> *efl
<chih__> lool,  ok. autologin disabled.
<lool> chih__: Now you should get the gdm login screen and can select a xterm session and type in your username + password
<ogra> EDJE: Error loading image collection "images/20" from file "/usr/share/netbook-launcher-efl/data/themes/default.edj". Missing EET Evas loader module?
<lool> ogra: that's what I think as well
<lool> chih__: So what's your goal exactly?  Running the same stuff as you ran on jaunty or running karmic xfce or karmic gnome?
<ogra> karmic w3m ! minimalism FTW !! :)
<chih__> lool,  oh. i am trying to help someone verify some packages that only seem to be available in karmic's arm port
<lool> chih__: Could you be more precise?
<lool> lots of packages in karmic
<chih__> lool,  qt development tools/libraries to be exact
<lool> chih__: Did you get to that xterm?
<lool> chih__: So the issue seems pretty clearly related to the UNR 2D + Xfce stuff not starting in karmic anymore; it's likely this stuff needs to be rebased if you want to use it
<lool> That's not in karmic though, so cant help much there
<lool> chih__: What you can do is start other session types and test the qt libs from there
<chih__> lool,  tried startx and failed
<lool> chih__: startx will start the same session by default
<chih__> lool,  so, can you show me how to start gdm-session alternatively?
<lool> chih__: As I said, just select the other session from the gdm start screen
<lool> chih__: You dont see the session type drop down on your gdm greeter?
<chih__> lool,  ok. i haven't got to the greeter window yet
<lool> chih__: You have a password set for your user?
<chih__> lool,  yes.
<chih__> lool,  i am still in console mode
<lool> chih__: If yes, just "sudo stop gdm" and "sudo start gdm"
<chih__> lool,  ok. trying...
<lool> That should get you to the gdm greeter now that you turned off autologin
<chih__> lool,  i got "gdm start/running, process XXXX" and nothing happened...
<lool> chih__: Switch VT
<chih__> lool,  negative. tried all the VT's. tty1~tty6
<lool> chih__: It's on 7
<lool> try alt + left arrow
<chih__> lool,  uh. no tty7 for me
<lool> chih__: just reboot, it should get gdm up on the greeter
<lool> chih__: how did you diable autologin exactly>
<lool> chih__: I need to drop off now
<lool> ogra: ^ can you plesae pick it up
<chih__> lool,  it is in /etc/gdm/gdm-cdd.conf
<chih__> lool,  thanks for your help!
<chih__> ogra,  there is another seemingly important message while booting up: "gdm spawning too fast, stop..."
<ogra> ChanServ, sounds like your xserver cant start
<ogra> err chih__ :)
<chih__> ogra,  yeah?
<ogra> chih__, so check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chih__> ogra,  ok.
<ogra> or dump it on the pastebin
<chih__> ogra,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/293031/
<chih__> ogra,  sorry for being a bit slow. network is on and off on this board... :(
<ogra> mxc_ts The /dev/input/event* device nodes seem to be missing
<ogra> hmm
<ogra> that shouldnt stop X from coming up though
<ogra> but it looks like udev issues
<chih__> ogra,  x has been rock solid in jaunty though...
<chih__> ogra,  ok...
<ogra> likely caused by your kernel missing bits or pieces
<ogra> gdm still didnt come up after reboot, right ?
<chih__> ogra,  right. only got to see the xsplash and a running cursor
<ogra> well, but that means X comes up
<ogra> weird that gdm doesnt
<chih__> ogra,  right!
<chih__> ogra,  mmmm
<ogra> do the following:
<chih__> ok
<ogra> echo xterm >~/.xsession
<ogra> then try with startx
<ogra> should get you at least an xterm up
<chih__> i am in
<chih__> ogra,  then...
<ogra> ok, that proves it's not X at fault
<chih__> yeah!
<ogra> try running xfce4-session from  your xterm
<chih__> ok....
<chih__> Gconf error...
<chih__> initializing gdu failed
<ogra> but the session comes up ?
<chih__> not completely. i saw the desktop background coming up
<ogra> panels etc ?
<chih__> ogra,  nope. still only xterm is there
<ogra> no WM either ?
<chih__> nope
<chih__> xfce4 in karmic is seriously screwed?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> but i have no clue what the actual name of the xfce session has to be
<chih__> ok...
<ogra> NCommander, ^^^ wha do you need to run to get an xfce desktop ?
<ogra> *what
<ogra> chih__, ah, it's startxfce4 not xfce4-session
<ogra> stop the process in the xterm and run startxfce4 instead
<chih__> ok...
<chih__> exactly the same as running xfce4-session
<ogra> thats weird
<ogra> can you paste your .xsession-errors again ?
<chih__> sure
<chih__> strangely. whenever system hangs for a considerable amount of time, i start to see "I/O error, dev sda, sector XXXXXXXX" "EXT3-fs error ..."
<ogra> oh, that sounds like a kernel bug
<chih__> ogra,  right. never had that in jaunty...
<chih__> ogra,  oh oh. i am still using the jaunty kernel by the way
<ogra> well, you are still using the same kernel, no ?
<chih__> ogra,  yes. only upgraded the FS
<chih__> ogra,  kernel is in SD card separate from FS
<ogra> kernel is on SD ?
<chih__> ogra,  which is in an external USB disk
<ogra> ah
<chih__> ogra,  right. the board only supports booting from kernel in SD
<chih__> ogra,  ah?
<ogra> i was about to ask about where the rootfs lives ... you answered that faster than i could ask ... thus "ah" :)
<chih__> ogra,  oh actually...
<chih__> ogra,  i was trying to upgrade to karmic by manually adding a "karmic" repo in sources.list and gradually went through "apt-get upgrade"...
<chih__> ogra,  the system was fine during the first couple batches of updates
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> use update-manager for such things in the future
<chih__> ogra,  i was able to enjoy all the rich packages in karmic that way
<ogra> it has a cmdline tool as well
<chih__> ogra,  till i updates some "core" stuff and then system wouldn't boot into x any more
<chih__> ogra,  i think it was upstart related among other things...
<chih__> ogra,  anyway, it is ok that i can't make it work completely
<ogra> i heard rumours that upstart has issues when you run it without initramfs
<ogra> since i'd never do that i cant verify
<chih__> ogra,  after all, all i need are those karmic packages...
<chih__> ogra,  i see
<ogra> do you still see upstart errors on bootup ?
<chih__> ogra,  i would go back to jaunty and only grab those packages as i usually did before
<chih__> ogra,  yes. like "gdm spawning too fast..."
<ogra> beyond that i mean
<chih__> ogra,  nope.
<chih__> ogra,  the system would hang trying to get to greeter window/gdm
<chih__> ogra,  or i shouldn't say "hang", the disk was actually busy reading...
<chih__> ogra,  until the "I/O error message" i mentioned earlier finally came out.
<ogra> well, do you have an .xsession-errors excerpt for the test from xterm ?
<chih__> ogra,  oh. hold on. i have to reboot the system...
 * ogra has to run out for 30min or so
<chih__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/293058/
<chih__> by the way, i have since removed all netbook-launcher related packages....
<NCommander> chih__, ogra, intsall xubuntu-desktop, then select Xfce from th eSessions list at GDM.
<NCommander> argh
<whazilla> hi how do i prepare and boot ubuntu on arm mmc bageleboard ?
<whazilla> i got mini projector as hdmi screen
<lool> whazilla: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu
<Martyn1> Hmmm.
 * armin76 checks his mail :)
<Martyn1> armin76: Didn't send it.   I had an argument with the CEO yesterday about remote access
<Martyn1> "Is it a partner, or company we are doing business with?"
<Martyn1> it's going to take a bit for him to cool down, and for me to explain what a 'community developer' is
<armin76> :(
<Martyn1> he's a good guy, it's just that he is in the middle of Round A financing talks, and so he's touchy about IP, remote access, NDA's, etc.
<armin76> np, thanks for trying though
<Martyn1> now, to the business of getting Karmic Koala working
<Martyn1> I have a serious problem with php5 .. we didn't build it with zlib enabled!
<Martyn1> Downloading update from http://downloads.wordpress.org/plugin/wordpress-automatic-upgrade.1.2.5.zip. Unpacking the update. Abort class-pclzip.php : Missing zlib extensions
<Martyn1> I was testing out wordpress on my BeagleServer, and ran into this problem.   turns out it's a can of worms
 * armin76 blames NCommander 
<Martyn1> zlib, as a whole, is missing.  PHP5 does seem to have been compiled with zlib support, but there is no php5-zlib plugin, nor is zlib.so part of the distribution
<NCommander> armin76, what did I do O_O;
<armin76> NCommander: you don't let me play with armv7!
<NCommander> armin76, I gave you a shell over IPv6!
<armin76> NCommander: but for only one day!
<Martyn1> *groan*
<Martyn1> NCommander: Speaking of v7, do you have 20 minutes or so to give me a helping hand?  I need to understand the PPA process of creating an arch
<NCommander> Martyn, public PPAs are x86/x86_64 only
<NCommander> Sorry :-/
<NCommander> No way around that
<Martyn1> I need to find a reliable way to build for v7, with NEON optimizations, for our A9
<Martyn1> and that means finding a better way to recompile all of karmic.  I'm abandoning the launchpad system, because it's 1) baroque and 2) broken as all hell for me now
<Martyn1> even though I had it working for a while
<NCommander> Martyn, probably abuse wanna-build/buildd
<NCommander> Martyn, hold on
<NCommander> Martyn1, http://www.wzdftpd.net/trac/wiki/Debian/Buildd
<NCommander> Martyn1, thats part of the Debian build systme, but its compatible with Ubuntu
<Martyn1> sure, but only compatible.
<Martyn1> Can I point buildd to the ubuntu repositories, and actually end up with a real karmic build?
<NCommander> Martyn, yes
<NCommander> Martyn, back in the days before Soyuz, I believe Ubuntu even used the same build infrastructure as Debian
<Martyn1> Hmm
<Martyn1> Worth a try, at least
<lool> maen: I just reviewed the two patches from NCommander and will send them your way ASAP; one fixes the e2fsck issue
<NCommander> lool, er, no, that one just fixes a conditional
<NCommander> lool, the e2fsck one probably a more indepth fix :-/
<lool> Ah
<lool> Ok
<NCommander> lool, I can try and run that one down if you want though
 * NCommander isn't sure if upstream u-boot is affected or not
<lool> No; maen's on it already
<NCommander> maen, you mind trying to help me with UART booting again? I'd *really* like to get it to work
<Martyn1> UART booting?
<Martyn1> Is that broken?
<Martyn1> We have it working here, but on our PBX system
<Martyn1> (we're working on getting PXE support shoehorned into u-boot)
<Martyn1> then pushed upstream
<NCommander> Martyn, I just can't get it to work
<NCommander> Martyn1, probably user error on my end, but damned if I can find the error
<NCommander> maen, do you know if there are any known issues with the kernel on the Y0 locking up hard?
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-15
<lool> NCommander: I uploaded a partman-uboot using -I 128 instead of -b 4096; no idea where you got that from
<ogra> lool, banshee still doesnt work for me, though it comes up completely now and doesnt kill the UI anymore ... stays unresponsive though
 * ogra is just dist upgrading ... probably that fixes something
<lool> ogra: Could you confirm the bug I filed?
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boo/+bug/452066
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 452066 in boo "libboo2.0-cil fails to install on armel" [Undecided,New]
<ogra> you filed a new one ?
<ogra> will do once the upgrade is through
<ogra> oh, it didnt hang for me
<ogra> hal start/running, process 1871
<ogra> Richte libboo2.0-cil ein (0.8.2.2960+dfsg-1) ...
<ogra> * Installing 7 assemblies from libboo2.0-cil into Mono
<ogra> Richte libmono-zeroconf1.0-cil ein (0.9.0-1) ...
<ogra> * Installing 5 assemblies from libmono-zeroconf1.0-cil into Mono
<ogra> lool, ^^^
<lool> I suspect some cache is preventing the issue; it didn't hang for me on second try
<ogra> lool, so what do i do with the new redboot, it completely drops B1 (while our current package has still the B1 binary available)
 * ogra isnt sure we want to completely drop it
<lool> ogra: I dont strongly care
<lool> ogra: there are some B1 out there, but then mine has been collecting dusts in the last months
<lool> It's not running anymore since it was only running from SD
<lool> ogra: So if you feel like readding B1 support or forking the package/tree, you could; I suspect post karmic we really dont care anymore
<lool> We only cared because we copy them in our install media, and we dont have any for B1
<lool> ogra: Unless you want to add SD card images for B1 in d-i?
<xbox> Hi there is there a way to "put " the capacity of my USB1.1 device to 10 mb/s instead of 1.2mb/s by using other or different parameters for ehci_hcd andor ohci_hcd module?
<xbox> any help and or suggestions is appriciated
<ogra> lool, well, redboot-install can still use it
<ogra> though there is no kernel in karmic anyway
<lool> ogra: redboot-install can use any binary, right?
<lool> ogra: so it could use a binary from jaunty, or from an older karmic .deb or from FSL or locally built
<ogra> yep
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> just needs to be unpadded
<lool> I dont think we need to bother providing B1 support if it's at the expense of a lot of time spent on that job or lesser B2.x support
<lool> But I can't really say how long it would be
<lool> If it's easy to keep B1 support, keep it
<ogra> well, i just wouldnt upgrade
<ogra> there are three fixes th the new redboot though
<ogra>    + Update the DDR setup for MX51 TO 3.0 on 3-stack platform
<ogra>    + Drop support for MX51 Babbage 1.0 & MX51 Rocky
<ogra>    + Fix the I2C driver
<ogra>    + Update the DDR setup for MX51 Babbage Platform
<lool> it gets us 3.0 support IOW
<lool> So between B1 and B3 support I'd personally pick 3,0
<ogra> we have 3.0 support already
<lool> especially since 3.0 works with out kernels already!!
<lool> Yeah
<ogra> it just improves DDR and I2C handling
<armin76> babbage 3.0?
<lool> yup
 * armin76 volunteers to get used 2.0 and 1.0 babbage :P
<ogra> hmm, i wonder why xplash seems to init the audio device
<ogra> i hear a clear power-on cracking in the headphones when xsplash comes up
<playya_> to hear the jeopardy music while booting?
<playya_> s/music/melody/
<ogra> heh
<ogra> no, it needs to be either knight rider ot the galactica theme :)
<ogra> lool, so even after upgrade banshee shows the same behavior ... but at least the vorbis errors are gone in the debug output
<ogra> on a sidenote i'm playing radio in RB and pulse doesnt seem to go above 5-9% CPU usage ... that contradicts what i always hear from FSL (pulse eats all CPU)
<amitk> ogra: I changed the code to overclock the CPU. It'll burn out as soon as support ends. :-p
<ogra> haha
<ogra> well, until then it makes a fine radio :)
 * amitk wants to see ogra carry that board around in his pocket
<ogra> just needs a long power cable
<ogra> hmm, and ethernet ...
<suihkulokki> big, esd-protected pocket?
<ogra> well, i think i'll stay with my n900 rather
<ogra> amitk, so i just tried to test your kernel from the I/O bug
<ogra> and get an oops right after unpacking
<amitk> ogra: pastebin?
<ogra> just attaching serial
<ogra> amitk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/293984/
<NCommander> lool,  I think I wrote -I 128 on te wiki page by accident over -b 4096 when I went through all my IRC logs. I'll re-ask maen on this today to confirm
<NCommander> bbiab
<lool> NCommander: You mean the other way around
<lool> NCommander: maen confirmed in a recent bug
<amitk> ogra: nice, it didn't seem to like FSL's recommendation of turning off OTG
<amitk> infact, even their defconfig keeps it on (which is what I used for our configs)
<ogra> lool, hmm, doesnt look like slangasek likes the idea of a redboot upload
<ogra> (see -release)
<bjf> maen, ping
<ogra> lool, do you have any news from Jamie about cdrdao ?
<ogra> its still FTBFS
<lool> No
<lool> ogra: I think he has limited connectivity
<ogra> yeah, he said something about CELF
<ogra> i'm just worried we dont get it fixced in time
<zooko> Hey, does anybody want to write a little bit of ARM assembly for me?  I want an optimized implementation of http://cubehash.cr.yp.to/ .  Pretty please?
<lool> maen: Hola
<lool> bjf: Pole
<lool> *poke
<bjf> lool, here
<lool> maen: So checkout https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-mvl-dove
<lool> maen: In the last upload, bjf rebased the dove tree on the latest stable updates from upstream
<lool> (kernel.org)
<lool> maen: He did not change anything dove specific
<lool> But that regressed on Y0 with DDR2
<lool> Y1 and Y0 with DDR3 (what he had) still work
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-mvl-dove/+bug/450940
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 450940 in linux-mvl-dove "Regression in linux-mvl-dove 207 and later causes Y0 boards to hang seconds after booting" [High,In progress]
<lool> Thats the regression
<bjf> lool, as far as I know we only have one Y0 with DDR3 and even our Y1s only have DDR2
<lool> Yes, correct
<lool> bjf: "Y1, and Y0 with DDR3" is what I meant
<bjf> lool, gotcha
<lool> I mean I dont want to speak for the memory config of Y1 we use, but they work :)
<maen> Hey lool
<maen> regarding Dove Y0 hang
<lool> Yeah
<lool> We only updated the kernel
<maen> in latest patches we have pushed to git, we have enabled cpuIdle by default
<lool> Which is why I dont understand why it would be related to hw setup
<lool> maen: I dont think we merged these though
<lool> bjf: ^
<maen> I will explain , please be patient
<lool> NCommander: You had the issue too, plesae follow discussion here
<lool> maen: Don't worry, just getting the attention of the relevant people
<lool> (*I* dont see the bug)
<maen> Dove Y0 original BOOTROM has a bug with deepIdle PM mode
<bjf> maen, when were these changes pushed to git?
<lool> 18:04 < NCommander> lool, rtg, bjf successful start and login with 208 kernel  to the desktop
<lool> 18:04 < NCommander> The problem completely goes away if you flash a new bootrom
 * NCommander guess lool said it for me
<bjf> lool, wow!
<lool> NCommander: So we need to update the install process to cover this
<lool> maen: Thanks
<bjf> maen, thanks
<NCommander> lool, if future kernels though are tied to newer BootROM updates, then we need a mechanism to update the ROM on the fly
<lool> NCommander: please comment in the bug
<maen> so for Dove Y1 all boards are released with a new BOOTROM already so you will not have this issue
<maen> for Dove Y0 you should update the bootrom
<lool> NCommander: and point the bug at instructions to upgrade the BOOTROM when you have them on the wiki
<maen> latest comment, please read release notes
<lool> NCommander: I dont think it's a reasonnable seem to update the bootrom automatically
<lool> I prefer a documentation fix here
<maen> btw, for the new U-Boot that we will release for you next week I hope with Hush Parser script, we also will release a new BOOTROM
<maen> this BOOTROM will support boot from UART with DDR3 support
<lool> maen: Is it required to update to this new bootrom?
<maen> NCommander will need it for UART boot with boards that have DDR3
<maen> It also will fix some issues with NAND boot
<maen> so I recommend you use it
<NCommander> bjf, care to test the upgrade BootROM fix before I rewrite all our docs? (I'll also be moving to standardize us to SPI booting again)
<bjf> NCommander, you want to give me the steps that you want to put into the docs and i can run through them and verify?
<bjf> NCommander, sounds good to me
<NCommander> bjf, change SW7 on your board to boot from SPI versus NAND
<bjf> NCommander, ok, you already have that documented, just a sec
<NCommander> bjf, then powercycle the board into marvell's u-boot
<lool> maen: Ok
<bjf> NCommander, ok, i'm there
<NCommander> bjf, http://people.canonical.com/~mcasadevall/dove/experimental/dove_bootrom_2_01_spi_0x1.img - dump this into your TFTP folder
<bjf> NCommander, done
<NCommander> bjf, tftp 2000000 dove_bootrom_2_01_spi_0x1.img
<NCommander> protect off f87f0000 f8800000
<NCommander> erase f87f0000 f8800000
<NCommander> cp.b 2000000 f87f0000 10000
<NCommander> protect on f87f0000 f8800000
<bjf> NCommander, will take just a sec, tftp not config'd correctly on dove
<NCommander> bjf, In case your wondering, the magic numbers here describe where the BootROM on SPI is loaded from; specifically the very tail end of the chip which is normally write protected. The reset strap controls if the SoC uses the SPI bootrom or not
<bjf> NCommander, reset strap?
<NCommander> bjf, thats what the Marvell calls SW:1-5, which controls where the SoC tries to load the IPL
<NCommander> &SW7:1-5
<bjf> NCommander, ok
<bjf> NCommander, all done, what's next
<NCommander> bjf, reset and pray
<NCommander> bjf, if you were successful, there should be a new boot message in u-boot
<bjf> NCommander, I change SW7 back to NAND right?
<NCommander> bjf, no
<NCommander> bjf, right, ok, we need to install the new bootloader to SPI
<NCommander> bjf, basically, BootROMs need to match where your booting from. So a BootROM for SPI, BootROM for NAND
<NCommander> etc.
<lool> NCommander: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-mvl-dove/+bug/435151 updated
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435151 in linux-mvl-dove "dove kernel requires mem=512M to use all available memory" [Low,Triaged]
<lool> NCommander: please test with latest uboot and without mem=512m
<NCommander> bjf, since we need to use SPI u-boot for Y1, I want to move to that on Y0, and save us all a lot of confusion
<lool> NCommander: should wokr on all Y0s and Y1s
<NCommander> lool, k
<NCommander> bjf, let me just upload a new u-boot binary for you to flash
<bjf> NCommander, where should I see a new boot message?
<NCommander> bjf, BootROM version (on chip)= 1.07
<NCommander> BootROM version (upgrade on SPI)= 2.01
<NCommander> bjf, just before the countdown to run the bootcmd
<lool> plars: I'd also love you testing dropping the mem=512m thing if you have latest uboot
<lool> (I dont but should)
<lool> plars: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-mvl-dove/+bug/435151
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435151 in linux-mvl-dove "dove kernel requires mem=512M to use all available memory" [Low,Triaged]
<plars> lool: yes, I had planned to, I just got the latest from NCommander yesterday
<bjf> NCommander, I'm just not seeing it (the BootROM version)
<bjf> NCommander, I see a BootROM Status:
<NCommander> bjf, what is SW7 set at
<NCommander> if SW1 is off, it will disregard the BootROM in SPI
<bjf> NCommander, SPI
<NCommander> bjf, might just need a new u-boot binary in SPI. That's probably the stock one
<NCommander> bjf, grab this: http://people.canonical.com/~mcasadevall/dove/experimental/y0/uboot-SPI-Y0-512M-10152009.bin
<NCommander> bjf, and then bubt uboot-SPI-Y0-512M-10152009.bin
<NCommander> Press Y to reset the environment when prompted
<bjf> NCommander, ok, that helped:
 * armin76 wants dove
<bjf> BootROM version (on chip)= 1.07
<bjf> BootROM version (upgrade on SPI)= 2.01
<NCommander> bjf, try booting now
<bjf> NCommander, switching SW7 back to NAND and then booting right?
<NCommander> bjf, no, leave it on SPI
<NCommander> bjf, the SW7 just says where u-boot is loaded from, and I want to standardize Y0 and Y1's bootloaders
<bjf> NCommander, gotcha
<bjf> NCommander, looks like it's trying
<NCommander> bjf, \o/
<bjf> NCommander, have desktop, however this is still an old kernel, so I'm going to dist-upgrade and see how that goes
<NCommander> bjf, at least its not a brick ;-)
<NCommander> bjf, did it manage to boot a 208 kernel from the desktop?
<maen> Ncommander/lool , start of next week we will release a new U-Boot that will support Ubuntu boot script, and ext2 patch from the mainline, and will include a new BOOTROM binaries, I need that you test it asap and let us know if it is good for you, that should be Sunday or Monday
<bjf> NCommander, I'm just going to boot 207 first...
<NCommander> maen, are BootROM binaries going to be a usual upgrade thing from here on out?
<maen> this should be the latest upgrade before next dove revision.
<NCommander> maen, is that X0?
<maen> but if we will find any issue we will upgrade the boorom again
<maen> Yes that is X0
<NCommander> maen, is there a sane way to upgrade the BootROM on SPI from userland?
<bjf> NCommander, 207.15 booted up just fine
<NCommander> bjf, \o/
<maen> Ncommander, with some effort that is possible, but it is not on our list of todo
<NCommander> maen, thats what I thought
<NCommander> maen, do you know if a Y[0-1] kernel will work on a X0 or too early to tell?
<lool> maen: We dont work on sunday though
<lool> maen: but we might be around nevertheless
<ogra> haha
 * NCommander notes that ones Sunday availability is directly proportional to ones life
<NCommander> AKA, I'll be here :/
<maen> Ncommander, I am not sure if Y0/1 kernel will work on X0
<NCommander> ^- lool
<lool> maen: So machine id will change?
<lool> NCommander: Anyway, not a big deal for us anyway
<lool> NCommander: Did you ever try kexec on dove?
 * NCommander coughs
<lool> NCommander: Did you ever try kexec on dove?
<NCommander> lool, don't remember if I did or didn't
<bjf> NCommander, 208.16 boots, just need to figure out what the usb issue is
<NCommander> bjf, might be pendrive related.
<NCommander> lool, well, it could be an issue if we want to support Y series and X series at the same time since we then need a new method of telling them apart
<lool> NCommander: We only care about differing /proc.cpuinfo Hardware info
<NCommander> lool, which is if the kernel will change I hope the /proc/cpuinfo (aka ARM mach_id) changes
 * NCommander is only partially sure that the Hardware field comes fromt he SoC though
<maen> lool, machine id will depend if we will have a new board for X0 or not, and if we have the same board then if we can support both revisions in runtime or compilation time
<maen> lool, lets wait and see
<NCommander> maen, w.r.t. to getting memory info from u-boot, without mem=512M, only about 381M is used
<NCommander> maen, on a 1CS board. a 2CS board uses ~850M
<maen> yes because of memory allocated for Graphics and Video
<maen> if you are not supporting graphics in your release you can disable this
<NCommander> maen, ??? but setting mem=512M allows full use of RAM with graphics, without issue.
<maen> yes thats right, but then graphics will use kernel memory and you graphics will not work
<maen> so if you are not using graphics, it is better to disable graphics and Video
<maen> diff --git a/arch/arm/configs/dove_defconfig b/.config
<maen> old mode 100755
<maen> new mode 100644
<maen> index 2d0fa70..3859fed
<maen> --- a/arch/arm/configs/dove_defconfig
<maen> +++ b/.config
<maen> @@ -1,7 +1,7 @@
<maen>  #
<maen>  # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
<maen>  # Linux kernel version: 2.6.30.4-dove-3.2.0
<maen> -# Sun Oct 11 14:53:15 2009
<maen> +# Thu Oct 15 19:16:33 2009
<maen>  #
<maen>  CONFIG_ARM=y
<maen>  CONFIG_SYS_SUPPORTS_APM_EMULATION=y
<maen> @@ -1571,8 +1571,7 @@ CONFIG_USB_S2255=m
<maen>  # CONFIG_DRM is not set
<maen>  # CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set
<maen>  # CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set
<maen> -CONFIG_DOVE_GPU=y
<maen> -CONFIG_DOVE_GPU_MEM_SIZE=128
<maen> +# CONFIG_DOVE_GPU is not set
<maen>  CONFIG_FB=y
<maen>  # CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set
<maen>  CONFIG_FB_DDC=y
<maen> @@ -2098,9 +2097,7 @@ CONFIG_UIO_PDRV=y
<maen>  # CONFIG_UIO_SMX is not set
<maen>  # CONFIG_UIO_AEC is not set
<maen>  # CONFIG_UIO_SERCOS3 is not set
<maen> -CONFIG_UIO_DOVE_VMETA=y
<maen> -CONFIG_UIO_DOVE_VMETA_MEM_SIZE=96
<maen> -CONFIG_VMETA_NEW=y
<maen> +# CONFIG_UIO_DOVE_VMETA is not set
<maen>  # CONFIG_STAGING is not set
<maen>  #
<NCommander> ^- bjf, lool.
<bjf> NCommander, write up a bug, post a patch and we can consider it for SRU :-)
<NCommander> bjf, no, I'm saying we might want/need to drop mem=512M if we're using the GPU
<NCommander> maen, when you say graphics, are you referring to video output all together, or just GPU usage?
<bjf> NCommander, ah! hmmm, yes reading the scrollback that sounds right (that we shouldn't be setting mem=512M)
<NCommander> bjf, but are we using the GPU?
<NCommander> I rather not loose a good chuck of RAM if we're not compiling support in
<bjf> NCommander, right now we are configured to use the GPU, I though there were apps that took advantage of it
<NCommander> bjf, ok, so I'll make mem=512M disappear
<bjf> CONFIG_DOVE_GPU=y
<bjf> CONFIG_DOVE_GPU_MEM_SIZE=128
<bjf> CONFIG_UIO_DOVE_VMETA=m
<bjf> CONFIG_UIO_DOVE_VMETA_MEM_SIZE=34
<bjf> CONFIG_VMETA_NEW=y
<bjf> our VMETA_MEM_SIZE is different from what maen reports, don't know if that is an issue
<maen> Ncommader, graphics =GPU  video= Vmeta , if you are not using them currently then disable them from the defconfig file
<maen> We have update Vemta to 96 to support 1080p videos
<bjf> maen, thanks for the info
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-16
<log123> hello
<log123> i installed ubuntu chroot on my palm pre
<log123> but i cannot get any new software
<log123> can anyone point me to the sources required?
<log123> to acquire new software?
<log123> like for the /etc/apt/sources.list
<log123> anyone?
<log123> hello?
<rcn-ee> log123: deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports karmic main universe
<log123> ah
<log123> thank you
<log123> wait
<log123> what if i compiled it as a jaunty?
<log123> just replace karmic with jaunty?
<rcn-ee> yeah.. that'll work fine.. (quickly cat'd my board)
<log123> i love ubuntu
<log123> and now i'll get that power on my palm pre
<log123> thank you ubuntu gods !
<log123> and torvalds
<log123> thanks rcn-ee
<rcn-ee> no prob
<log123> :O
<log123> its updating...
<log123> reading package lists
<log123> i wonder...
<log123> what will happen if i install ubuntu-desktop?
<log123> i'll post my results
<log123> and
<log123> i wonder if any graphics drivers will work
<rcn-ee> how much ram does that pre have?
<log123> 256 MB
<log123> so it should technically work
<log123> right?
<log123> and
<rcn-ee> it'll be iffy...  ubuntu-desktop is pretty slow on a 256Mb beagleboard (500Mhz) go with xfce4 or lxde...
<log123> it has a 500 Mhz processor
<log123> :-/
<log123> oh
<log123> ok
<log123> i'm installing xubuntu-desktop
<log123> the processor is capable of 600 MHz
<log123> possibly more
<rcn-ee> usually i do "xfce4 gdm" then install the other xubuntu branded stuff as you need it..
<log123> but its underclocked to 500
<log123> oh
<rcn-ee> 500mhz is fine, it's just the lack of ram or fast swap...
<log123> well
<log123> 256 is more than other systems i've worked with
<log123> i had one with 128
<log123> that could BARELY run lxde
<log123> an old poweredge
<log123> so
<log123> but
<log123> that was when i was just starting
<log123> i oust-ed lxde
<log123> and it only runs terminal
<log123> hey
<log123> EVERYONE
<log123> GET A PALM PRE
<log123> ITS BETTER THAN THE G1 AND IPHONE 3GS COMBINED!!!
<log123> AAAANYWAYS
<log123> its installing now
<log123> so..
<log123> i wonder if it'll run X11
<log123> i dont see why not
<log123> but
<log123> you never know
<log123> considering its already running Luna
<ali1234> dude, n900 is better than palm pre :P
<log123> wtf?
<ali1234> it runs all that stuff by default ^
<log123> lol
<log123> but its the same speed
<log123> xD
<ali1234> it has the same processor
<log123> and
<log123> the same gpy
<log123> *gpu*
<log123> and same amount of ram
<ali1234> well yeah, they're in the same chip
<log123> xD
<log123> bit
<log123> *but
<ali1234> it has a better camera though, and 32gb instead of 8gb storage
<log123> its a 2 MP difference >.>
<log123> and the pre is smaller
<ali1234> and it has a silly blackberry style keyboard
<log123> so?
<log123> it fits in your back pocket
<log123> does that n900 fit?
<log123> and
<log123> the major beef i have with that
<ali1234> er, yeah it does, actually
<log123> is that it A. has a generic name
<log123> B. is made by Nokie
<log123> *nokia*
<log123> i'm not really fond of most of their phones >.>
<log123> and B.
<log123> *c.*
<log123> the pre is smexy
<log123> i mean
<log123> do you remember ANY nokia phone that really made an impact?
<log123> xD
<ali1234> um didn't nokia *invent* mobile phones?
<log123> duh
<log123> thats why this argument is retarded
<log123> but i think we can BOTH agree
<log123> that the iphone sucks
<ali1234> i'll drink to that
<log123> i mean
<log123> theres nothing thats worth doing
<log123> theres near-Zero access to internal filesystem
<log123> and it... wont run a chroot of my favorite distro
<log123> ;)
<log123> what abut that N97
<log123> how about we focus our energy on making apple make the iphone more open
<log123> xD
<log123> yeah, right like thats ever gonna happen
<log123> so
<log123> do you think i should kill "Luna"
<log123> the palm windowing system
<log123> and then startx?
<log123> and i wonder if the touchscreen will work
<log123> the netbook remix gui would probably do this phone more justice
<ali1234> on 320x480 you'll struggle to use anything really
<log123> well
<log123> the palm GUI works nicely
<Martyn> Back
<Martyn> log123 : I just finished packaging an image for beagleboard (with Zippy though)
<Martyn> It has a patched kernel to deal with the zippy board's unique pinmuxed peripherals (SD card, 10 megabit SPI connected ethernet)
<siji> "WISHING YOU HAPPY DIWALI"
<lool> Thanks
<lool> Happy Edwige day
<ogra> Edwige ?
<lool> Yeah
<lool> We celebrate women called Edwige today
<ogra> ah
<ogra> so Edwige is the french Lakshmi ?
<siji> ogra, was thinking wht's Edwige
<ogra> :)
<log123> hello
<log123> i'm back
<log123> well,
<log123> about my Pre
<log123> if i type startx nothing seems to happen
<log123> but
<log123> i think i know how to resolve the problem
<log123> ubuntu chroot on palm pre
<log123> who would've thought
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-17
<log123> ARM
<roxfan> LEG
<log123> FOOT
<log123> flanges :O
<log123> *filangies*
<jordan> Hey guys, what's the status of Ubuntu arm? Are there certain ARM platforms that will 'just work', or is it all still in development
<jordan> ?
<savuporo> hi, anyone know how to get at kernel command line on lange51 ? whats the magic for fconfig -d /dev/sda1 ?
<john85> anyone please help me to install ubuntu to sd card
<john85> anybody there???
#ubuntu-arm 2009-10-18
<john85> anyone free to help????
<john85> anyone free to help????
<john85> hello
<Gnuet> mornin'
<ogra> savuporo, in karmic there is a tool called redboot-cmdline in the redboot-tools package
<savuporo> ogra: tried it, this obviously requires a hex offset too
<savuporo> thats what im missing
<beyossi> does anybody has an idea how to solve this linking issue: "libQtCore.so: undefined reference to `__dlopen'"    ?
<beyossi> it appears also for symbols __dlsym , __dlclose , __dlerror and _dl_hwcap
<savuporo> add -ldl to linker flags
<beyossi> i added it to: LIBS = $(SUBLIBS)  -Lusr/lib -Llib -lpthread -ldl -L/media/ext3/home/quado/qt-4.6/lib -lQtGui -lQtNetwork -lQtOpenGL -lQtCore
<beyossi> still can't solve that issue. does anybody knows about any flag or define that should be added in order to enable referencing to  __dlopen , __dlsym , __dlclose , __dlerror and _dl_hwcap ?
<savuporo> beyossi: -ldl should take care of that, you may want to try moving to the end of the linker line, after QtCore
<beyossi> it doesn't help. however if -ldl comes after -lQtCore then I get the following: "libsrv_um.so: warning: Using 'dlopen' in statically linked applications requires at runtime the shared libraries from the glibc version used for linking"
<savuporo> thats a warning, do you still get the undef refernce error too ?
<beyossi> yes.
<savuporo> i would try -trace ( or -Wl,-trace  ) to see which version of libdl.so linker is picking up
<beyossi> well, it says:
<beyossi> -lQtOpenGL (/home/quado/quado-distros/beagleboard/qt-ti/ti/lib/libQtOpenGL.so)
<beyossi> -lQtGui (/home/quado/quado-distros/beagleboard/qt-ti/ti/lib/libQtGui.so)
<beyossi> -lQtNetwork (/home/quado/quado-distros/beagleboard/qt-ti/ti/lib/libQtNetwork.so)
<beyossi> -lQtCore (/home/quado/quado-distros/beagleboard/qt-ti/ti/lib/libQtCore.so)
<beyossi> /lib/libpthread.so.0 (/media/ext3/lib/libpthread.so.0)
<beyossi> -ldl (/media/ext3/usr/lib/libdl.so)
<beyossi> -lstdc++ (/home/quado/CodeSourcery/Sourcery_G++_Lite/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-none-linux-gnueabi/4.2.1/../../../../arm-none-linux-gnueabi/lib/libstdc++.so)
<beyossi> -lm (/media/ext3/usr/lib/libm.so)
<beyossi> -lgcc_s (/home/quado/CodeSourcery/Sourcery_G++_Lite/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-none-linux-gnueabi/4.2.1/../../../../arm-none-linux-gnueabi/lib/libgcc_s.so)
<beyossi> /lib/libc.so.6 (/media/ext3/lib/libc.so.6)
<beyossi> (/media/ext3/usr/lib/libc_nonshared.a)elf-init.oS
<beyossi> /lib/ld-linux.so.3 (/media/ext3/lib/ld-linux.so.3)
<beyossi> -lgcc_s (/home/quado/CodeSourcery/Sourcery_G++_Lite/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-none-linux-gnueabi/4.2.1/../../../../arm-none-linux-gnueabi/lib/libgcc_s.so)
<beyossi> /home/quado/CodeSourcery/Sourcery_G++_Lite/bin/../lib/gcc/arm-none-linux-gnueabi/4.2.1/crtend.o
<beyossi> /media/ext3/usr/lib/crtn.o
<savuporo> well so it picks up your libdl.so without complaining, i have no idea why it wouldnt link
<beyossi> i see that this libdl.so is a symbolic link to libsl.so.2 which is a symbolic link to libdl-2.9.so, which i guess is the most updated one, isn't it?
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-18
<pdc> When I create an ext3 partition, the file system is "Unknown" and I can't mount the volume.  Any ideas?
<persia> I seem to remember there being some issue with checksums and signed vs. unsigned interpretations of some C.
<persia> My recommendations would be to try another filesystem *OR* to make sure the filesystem was created the same place it was checked.
<persia> https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/22568/ seems to be the relevant issue
<persia> pdc, Just to make sure, where/how did you create the ext3 partition?
<cooloney> persia: world changed, i got 200kBps on my pandaboard from ports.ubuntu.com
<persia> cooloney, Heh.  Nice.
<cooloney> persia: save my life, do you have any updates about the audio issue on pandaboard?
<persia> My understanding is that just about everything was committed, but there was some uncertainty about the config file that needed to go in alsa-utils, because it worked on one platform and not another.
<persia> I'd recommend enabling -proposed, getting the new kernel, alsa-lib, and alsa-utils from there, and testing.  Ought work.
<cooloney> persia: great, i am upgrading to the latest kernel and alsa-lib and alsa-utils from -proposed
<Neko> persia, that patchset you just ref'd has it been pushed to kernel yet?
<persia> Neko, The place I found it suggested it had been applied in Ubuntu kernels.  I don't know more about it.
<Neko> I somehow remember it being but
<Neko> I would have thought it'd have hit mainline ages ago
<persia> May well have done so.  Still the only thing I know that would make ext3 bail.
<Neko> but only really if you are using an ext3 filesystem generated on some other platform and then drop it on ARM
<Neko> doesn't ext4 handle it properly
<Neko> (we use ext4 exclusively here... no point using ext3 it's slow as fuck)
<persia> !ohmy | Neko
<ubot2> Neko: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<persia> But I think it is only ext3: I think ext4 has the workaround (I hesitate to call it "properly", as I agree that God and K&R intended char to be signed)
<pdc> I discovered that I can create good ext3 partitions on a microSD when it's plugged into an SD adapter, but when it's plugged into a USB adapter, it creates an "Unknown" partition and lots of ugly error messages show up in dmesg.
<persia> From the same host?
<pdc> persia, I'm not sure what you mean.
<persia> For the case where you created the ext3 partitions on MMC and USB to the same microSD, were you on the same machine?
<pdc> Yes
<persia> Interesting.  You may have found an exciting bug.  If you could create two small filesystems (say 10MB) using both methods, and attach zipped dd's of them to an LP bug, it may develop some interest.  If you are so willing, please file it with `ubuntu-bug linux`
<persia> Obvious workaround is to use MMC to create a partition if you need ext3, but I suspect at least someone would be interesting in tracking down and fixing the real bug.
<persia> Easier workaround is probably to use ext4.
<pdc> persia, the problem is not specific to ext3.  I just tried ext4 and ext2 and got the same results as I got with ext3.
<persia> pdc, That's unexpected.  Does the USB adaptor work properly on other hosts?
<pdc> I tried it on another Ubuntu box, and it does work properly there!
<persia> same architecture or different architecture?
<pdc> They're quite different.
<persia> Ah, good.  That makes it more likely to be an arch-specific kernel issue.
<hrw> ehlo #
<ukleinek> hrw: 501-# is an invalid hostname
<GrueMaster> lrg: Do you have any more info on UCM?  I have been looking into it and was wondering what the timeline was for initial release to see if it could be worked in to Ubuntu Natty.
<sveinse> Hi. I'm trying to decide if I should use Ubuntu or any other distro/build system (like OE or Ångström) for a new custom Cortex-A8 based product we're making
<sveinse> From one POV Ubuntu is nice, since the packages comes neatly prepared and have a good way of handling upgrades and updates
<ogra_ac> what are you expecting us to suggest in the ubuntu channel ?
<ogra_ac> :)
<GrueMaster> Depends on the memory being added.
<ogra_ac> but yeah
<ogra_ac> memory is key
<sveinse> ogra_ac: LOL :)
<sveinse> 256Mb is the number
<hrw> sveinse: what will run on device?
<sveinse> I have already been experiencing with Ubuntu ARM for a while, so I know its quirks
<GrueMaster> Well, you can definately use some of the core stuff, but don't expect any performance from any of the main gui envirounments (gnome, kde).
<sveinse> We will run Qt/e against FB/SGX
<Neko> omap?
<ogra_ac> qt embedded should be fine with 256M
<sveinse> So doing a custom compile of Qt natively takes a long time on Ubuntu
<sveinse> yes, omap
<ogra_ac> as GrueMaster said though, a full desktop/netbook ubuntu UI will need 512M
<ogra_ac> to run smoothly
<ogra_ac> sveinse, for building packages natively get a pandaboard ;)
<sveinse> So we're wishing very hard to have cross compilers that can target Ubuntu. I've experienced using CSL cross and inject the Qt and Qt app into the system. Now, it works, but for how long...
<sveinse> ogra_ac: I'll check out the pandaboard, thanks
<ogra_ac> sveinse, hrw is your man
<ogra_ac> he maintains xdeb and friends
<ogra_ac> for cross building
<hrw> wookey maintains xdeb not me
<ogra_ac> ah
<sveinse> yes, linaro or something like that, isn't that a cross for ubuntu?
<ogra_ac> well, you maintain what it uses
<ogra_ac> linaro is a company
<hrw> sveinse: apt-get install g++-arm-linux-gnueabi then ;D
<ogra_ac> but yes, the stuff they do ends up in ubuntu
<sveinse> what is xdeb? ....checking google...
<sveinse> I also want to comment that the product will be entirely "embedded". The user will not install any apps/packages of own choosing. The device will start directly into our app and not a general UI
<hrw> sveinse: not planning any kind of updates to be done once deployed?
<sveinse> Yes, but controlled via our company. I.e we will branch out the relevant packages and put up our own repo
<sveinse> We need that for support reasons (we will guarantee the product)
<sveinse> Our GUI will shell out to dpkg/apt-get in the BG
<sveinse> So... Building qt can be handled from g++-arm-linux-gnueabi and it will link against the correct target libs, right?
<ogra_ac> it should
<hrw> sveinse: looks like going for Ubuntu will work.
<sveinse> Yeah, it sound like it
 * hrw has OE/Ångström background
<sveinse> The alternative is OE/Å
<sveinse> But I know too little about it
<sveinse> and my boss wants a decision by tomorrow :D
<hrw> Ubuntu will give you less work probably
<sveinse> One uncertainty with Ubuntu is that it relies on initrd and does heavy scripting during bootup. It is a string wish to minimize the startup time a much as possible. Down to 15 secs from linux unpacking to GUI app is a target
<ogra_ac> thats not true anymore
<ogra_ac> you dont need the initrd
<sveinse> Nice.
<ogra_ac> only if your users can freely install packages you should have it
<ogra_ac> but that doesnt seem to be the case
<sveinse> And then the big wait is probably the udev population
<ogra_ac> no
<ogra_ac> ubuntu doesnt use udev to populate the initial /dev, it relies on the kernel to have devtmpfs
<ogra_ac> indeed, if you dont have that, udev scripts will run and everything will slow down
<sveinse> well. in the bootlogs I've seen, that seems to be the case.
<ogra_ac> if your kernel has devtmpfs that shouldnt take any time
<sveinse> At least I'm beginning to be confident that we can strip things down to something lean and mean
<ogra_ac> you surely can
<sveinse> well, then it seems that ubuntu is it then (said in the #ubuntu-arm channel :) )
<ogra_ac> hehe
<ogra_ac> what release do you plan to base on ?
<sveinse> proto by jan-11. release by 1Q12
<ogra_ac> i meant ubuntu release ;)
<sveinse> Ah. Currently maverick
<sveinse> But it can change. We've just changed from lucid
<ogra_ac> well, lucid would be cleverer regarding security support
<sveinse> Yeah. So lucid (ARM) is included into the LTS program? I thought it wasn't
<sveinse> In all cases, we as a mfg need to take the ultimate responsibility for the customer. So having LTS is more a convenience for us, not the customer
<hrw> sveinse: packages are built for each arch
<sveinse> Aha. So security updates are updated for all archs
<sveinse> BTW: Are there any concerns basing a commercial product on Ubuntu (where the user cannot choose packages freely)? Given, of course, the obligations in GPL
<sveinse> (And not considering the Tivoization issue for a moment)
<ogra_ac> as long as you obey to the ubuntu trademark policy it should all be fine
<ogra_ac> (i.e. if you will have ubuntu in your product name you need to get trademark approval)
<sveinse> sure. And thanks, I'll check it out
<sveinse> Slightly OT: Are there any open source scripts/tools for building packages and populating a custom apt repo?
<hrw> dpkg-scanpackages you mean?
<hrw> or apt-ftparchive (which does same but require apt)
<sveinse> Sorry for repeating myself, what is xdeb? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Specs/M/ARMXdebCrossCompilationEnvironment isn't too informative unfortunately
<hrw> ok, me off
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<sveinse> hrw: Thanks for your help & input
<hrw|gone> sveinse: https://edge.launchpad.net/xdeb has code etc
<sveinse> Thanks again
<davidm> Woot PandaBoard can be purchased at USD $174 from DigiKey today!
<davidm> Cheap Cortex AP hardware finally
<davidm> make that Cheap Cortex A9 hardware finally
<ogra_ac> heh :)
<jayabharath> davidm: you can order it today.. yes.. expect about 4 week lead time to ship
<jayabharath> so you can order it now and by the time you get home from UDS.. it should hopefully be at your home :)
<davidm> jayabharath, it's really really nice to be able to say you can put in an order today.  It's been a long time coming
<jayabharath> davidm: yup - I totally agree...
<davidm> prpplague, quick question, with zippy2 attached to a panda can I achieve a clean network boot?
<prpplague> davidm: yep, sakoman has full support for the 8851 in u-boot, you'd need to tweak some of the pinmux's and add a small amount of glue code, but  nothing major
<ogra_ac> where would u-boot come from ?
<ogra_ac> you still need the SD, no ?
<prpplague> ogra_ac: yea you still need an SD for MLO and u-boot, but you can tftp the kernel and nfs the rootfs
<ogra_ac> that desnt work without zippy ?
<ogra_ac> *doesnt
 * sakoman doesn't have a zippy2, but if he did he would add support to the panda u-boot ;-)
<ogra_ac> i thought the interface would be up in u-boot (honestly i never checked)
<jayabharath> ogra_ac: dosent -- no support for uboot to boot over network ..
<prpplague> ogra_ac: the smsc LAN9514 is via the EHCI which means that you need to init the ehci and have a driver for the lan9514
<davidm> ogra_ac,  so still need a monolithic kernel that can't write to the SD :-(
<jayabharath> sakoman: perhaps prpplague can donate a zippy2 for you :)
<ogra_ac> well, if i have to have the SD anyway, i can also put the kernel on it
<prpplague> sakoman: i have you zippy2 on my desk, but i've been too busy to get it shipped
<ogra_ac> davidm, right
<prpplague> sakoman: i'll try to do that this week
<ogra_ac> davidm, no such thing like PXE on arm
<sakoman> u-boot ehci for OMAP3 and OMAP4 is on my list
<davidm> ogra_ac, yea I know
<sakoman> prpplague: no rush, my Panda doesn't really work anyway
<sakoman> need to wait till I get the one from Digikey
<ogra_ac> davidm, but i dont see that as a prob, monolithic kernel is safer anyway
<ogra_ac> davidm, and no MMC support is a must
<davidm> ogra_ac, yea but was hoping for an "easier" solution, no joy there
<ogra_ac> nah
<ogra_ac> we could solder some nand on ;)
<davidm> I so miss the days of a real hardware lock on SCSI HD, throw the switch and nothing could change end of story
<ogra_ac> yeah
<ogra_ac> well, the wonderful times of SD cards
<davidm> I really was under the impression that SD was the same, was really bummed out that it was a software lockout
<ogra_ac> yup
<ogra_ac> me too when i found out abou tit the first time
<GrueMaster> I honestly don't remember a system having a hardware write-lock that couldn't be bypassed in software.
<ogra_ac> floppies
<ogra_ac> and old SCSI
<GrueMaster> I could write to them with some of the hack software I had for the Atari.
<GrueMaster> Unsure about old scsi.
<GrueMaster> Have to check my books.
<GrueMaster> But I do remember that there was a way to bypass the floppy by hacking the controller.
<davidm> SCSI was a hardware lock, could not bypass in software, linux thought it could write and then would error out
<davidm> Was a great alert system, set up your hardware, lock the drive and then watch logs for errors from someone trying to overwrite a file.  Was great
<ogra_ac> haha
<davidm> linux was unaware that the hardware write protect was on, worked really nicely,  Had the switch hooked up to the old turbo switch on AT cases
<lag> Hi robclark
<GrueMaster> Wouldn't it be cool if panda supported SDXC?  <2TB capacity, 832Mbit/s.
<GrueMaster> Unfortunately, nothing exists yet.
<ogra_ac> isnt that also heavily patented ?
<lag> And heavily priced
<robclark> hi lag
<lag> Hey buddy
<lag> How are you?
<ogra_ac> ah, come on if you can get a panda for $174 you can spend $50 forr an SD
<robclark> oh, keepin busy ;-)
<lag> Are you making an appearance at UDS?
<robclark> no.. I'll be at gstcon/elc that week..
<robclark> bad timing this year
<lag> Shame, it would be good to see you again
<robclark> yeah
<pcacjr> does u-boot support ext2 fs ?
<lag> Well, there's always the Platform Sprint
<lag> Can you take a look at something for me?
<ogra_ac> pcacjr, yes and no
<robclark> well, yeah, there will be more sprints and UDS's
<lag> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/57732292/dmesg
 * robclark looks
 * pcacjr nods
<ogra_ac> pcacjr, depends on the platform
<lag> A user is complaining that his EDID appears 3 times
<pcacjr> ogra_ac: ah, ok
<robclark> EDID appears 3x, or the picture?
<lag> robclark: bug 661761
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661761 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "3 copies of video with LG Flatron W22561VP (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661761
<robclark> I think it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/661761
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 661761 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu) "3 copies of video with LG Flatron W22561VP (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New]
<robclark> yeah
<lag> Yep
<robclark> it is similar to what rsalveti sees
<robclark> I was chatting w/ ricardo about that the other day..
<lag> What was the outcome?
<pcacjr> ogra_ac: maybe the FAT3 is a way to go, right ?
<lag> Is it 3 pictures?
<pcacjr> FAT32*
<robclark> I suspect we might need some time threshold.. ie. if we get rapid connect/disconnect/connect, then don't try and re-read EDID
<ogra_ac> pcacjr, yes
<robclark> although will be a few weeks before I have a chance to give that a try
<pcacjr> ogra_ac: thanks for the explanation
 * robclark is on the road this week and next
<ogra_ac> lag, talk to desrt in #pandaboard ...
<lag> robclark: Awesome, so you're on this?
<ogra_ac> (he is ryan)
<lag> It's okay
<lag> It sounds like Rob has it in hand
<robclark> we'll  I'd like to try.. but it will be a few weeks.   Maybe rsalveti beats me too it?
<robclark> at least he has a monitor which reproduces the same issue.. which I don't have
<lag> Ah
<lag> I guess that would help
<lag> I'll keep an eye on it
<robclark> yeah
<lag> And chat to rsalveti at a later date
<lag> Thanks Rob
<robclark> but it is an issue we've seen w/ two different LG monitors.. so hopefully it is only w/ LG monitors and not others
<robclark> np
<GrueMaster> Wonder if these would work on panda?  It would take a long time to expand root, but would be cool.  http://www.flash-memory-store.com/sdxc-card.html
<lrg> ogra: did the Panda audio config updates get released ?
<ogra_ac> lrg, yes, but i made a mistake, fix is pending
<lrg> ogra: ah, np - thanks
<ogra_ac> (the omap4 file doesnt end up where it should be)
<kgilmer> hi, when using the rootstock program, how do i know what are all the available seeds?  " --seed <>"
<persia> kgilmer: you can look at the seeds available under http://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-seeds (or add some)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-19
<daurnimator> i'm trying to boot maverick on my beagleboard
<daurnimator> its stuck on 'Uncompressing Linux... done, booting kernel'
<persia> You had a C3, right?
<daurnimator> -xm
<persia> Ah, sorry.  My poor memory.
<daurnimator> do you want boot log? or got other ideas?
<persia> I think you need someone who has an XM.
<daurnimator> persia, any idea who that is?
<persia> There's been a few folks here who talked about them in the past.  I'm not sure if any of them have them now, or would be able to troubleshoot with you.
<GrueMaster> daurnimator: First, what image are you running?
<GrueMaster> Also, do you have a monitor attached?
<daurnimator> was trying ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img. yes I have a monitor attached.
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  You should have video on the monitor.
<GrueMaster> It should show text output indicating that it is enlarging the root file system.
<daurnimator> that I do not.
<daurnimator> if it helps, D6 is flashing twice at a regular rate..
<ojn> ogra: ping
<ojn> ogra_ac: ping
<daurnimator> GrueMaster, you have an -xm?
<GrueMaster> yes.
<GrueMaster> Not hooked up currently, though.
<daurnimator> GrueMaster, advice/helpful tips then?
<GrueMaster> First, I would check your downloads with md5sum.  Compare it with the MD5SUMS file online.
<daurnimator> well the gzip archive extracted correctly...
<GrueMaster> What size sd card are you using?
<daurnimator> ok. the md5 is correct
<daurnimator> sd card is 8gb
<GrueMaster> Ok.  I have tested 4, 8, and 16G, so that should be ok.
<GrueMaster> Try rebooting.
<GrueMaster> Is this a production XM?
<daurnimator> yes
<GrueMaster> ok.
<daurnimator> as I sit here I haven't touched it, D6 is flashing twice regulary, and D7 occasionally turns switches on/off
<daurnimator> I feel like it could be doing something?
<GrueMaster> How did you write to SD.
<daurnimator> how long does the rootfs take?
<GrueMaster> ?
<GrueMaster> On 8G, about 5-10 minutes max.
<daurnimator> zcat | sudo dd
<GrueMaster> Try gunzip < <image.gz> > <image>;sudo dd bs=4M if=<image of=<SD>
<GrueMaster> I have seen a few issues using zcat pipes.
<daurnimator> i've got to go out in a sec, so I might just leave it for now, see if something has happended by the time I get back
<daurnimator> will be back in a couple of hourss
<GrueMaster> Reset it first.  YOu should see something on the screen almost immediately.
<GrueMaster> ~10 seconds after reset.
<daurnimator> GrueMaster, nope
<daurnimator> pastebin
<daurnimator> uh, I meant http://pastey.net/141810
<daurnimator> GrueMaster, ^^ hope that helps, its where it is now
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Try "sudo dd bs=1024 if=/dev/zero of=<SD>" to wipe your SD & reflash.
<daurnimator> i'm off for for a bit now
<GrueMaster> You can also try adding serial console info to the kernel parameters.  WIll explain when you return.
<daurnimator> GrueMaster, back for 10 mins, I previously had alot larger block size: what wil change?
<persia> For this sort of thing, the only difference between different blocksizes for dd is how the caching works.  I almost always use 1M.
<persia> Very large bs (where zcat is the max) tends to be more likely to get some unexpected corruption.  Very small bs (anything less than the eraseblock size on the flash) tends to cause the FTL to be overworked, and may waste space on the SD.
<daurnimator> persia, so whats the value I should be using? 1024? 1M? 4M?
<persia> What's the eraseblock size on your flash?  Use some integer multiple of that.
<cooloney> prpplague: hi dave, got your email.
<daurnimator> persia, how would I find that one out? >.<
<persia> 1M and 4M tend to be integer multiple for most eraseblock sizes.  4M is a bit faster.  1M is a bit safer (but breaks for 2M eraseblock sizes, although these are very rare)
<persia> You'd have to find it in the documentation for your SD.  In practice, I don't know of any good ways to discover this based on the hardware.
<prpplague> cooloney: hey bud
<mouse-_> ahoy ! thank you for providing the community with 10.10 for the beagleboard! (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall)
<mouse-_> now i am having problems =D usb keyboard and mouse aren't being recognized!
<daurnimator> i have returned :D
 * daurnimator pokes GrueMaster 
<GrueMaster> Oww.
<GrueMaster> Sorry, had stepped out to start dinner.
<GrueMaster> Ok, so lets try with serial console to see where it is hanging up at.  Reset and press <ctrl>-c to stop autoboot.
<GrueMaster> Let me know when you have a uboot prompt.
<daurnimator> now.
<GrueMaster> one sec (phone call)
<devilhorns> ok, you're second is up :P
<GrueMaster> Heh.  Family.
<devilhorns> ahh
<devilhorns> hope everything is ok
<GrueMaster> At any rate, type "mmc init"
<GrueMaster> Jut my son wanting a new monitor.
<GrueMaster> just
<devilhorns> ahh
<daurnimator> and then?
<GrueMaster> fatload mmc 0:1 0x80000000 uImage
<GrueMaster> fatload mmc 0:1 0x81600000 uInitrd
<GrueMaster> setenv bootargs vram=12M omapfb.mode=dvi:1280x720MR-16@60    root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 fixrtc console=ttyS2,115200 console=tty1
<GrueMaster> bootm 0x80000000 0x81600000
<GrueMaster> That should load the kernel & initrd and boot with a lot of stuff on the serial console.
<persia> mouse-_, You've connected them to a powered hub?
<GrueMaster> persia: Not getting that far.  Should be able to boot to oem-config w/o mouse/keyboard.
<GrueMaster> Currently nothing on display.
<persia> GrueMaster, "mouse-_" != "daurnimator" :)
<GrueMaster> Oh.  Oops.  Didn't see that person.
<daurnimator> persia, i'm on dc power now
<daurnimator> GrueMaster, its doing things :)
<GrueMaster> daurnimator: Anything on the serial console?
<GrueMaster> cool
<daurnimator> currently on setting up swap, this will take a moment ...
<GrueMaster> Anything on the monitor or is it serial console only?
<daurnimator> nothing on monitor
<GrueMaster> On the monitor, is it HDMI or DVI?
<daurnimator> using hdmi=> dvi cable
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Should work.  Make sure monitor has DVI input selected.
<GrueMaster> What res can the monitor handle?
<daurnimator> up to 1920x1080
<GrueMaster> So it should be able to handle the 1280x720 res.
<persia> Depends.  Some displays can't handle some non-native resolutions.
<persia> Might pass 1920x1080 with setenv to see if it makes a difference.
<GrueMaster> I'd have to look, but I believe the 1280x720-16@60 is vesa compliant.
<persia> It is: I'm just not convinced arbitrary displays are VESA compliant :)
<persia> The're *supposed* to be so though.
<GrueMaster> True.
<GrueMaster> I have to go fix dinner.  Cooking part is done, now need hands on attention.  Sorry.
<mouse-_> persia: no, this is the beagleboard XM. the board comes with 4 usb ports =D
<daurnimator> mouse-_, what did you do to get it working? mines not
<mouse-_> the XM is so badly supported right now :(
<persia> mouse-_, Ah.  I don't have an XM, but on my C4, I needed to supply additional power through a hub to get the keyboard and mouse to work.
<persia> mouse-_, Just needs more folk looking at it: I'm certain it *can* be supported, but unless a number of XM users use Ubuntu and help, it's unlikely the rest of us can wave a magic wand :)
<mouse-_> :)
<daurnimator> ok, so the board rebooted now
<daurnimator> still no display
<persia> mouse-_, Your display just worked?
<mouse-_> the display does just work !
<mouse-_> this is 10.10
<mouse-_> i'm guessing, maybe someone forgot to compile usb support for it, being that it was just released 8 days ago? lol. i am trying 10.04 now
<persia> Hmm.  Are there different variants of the XM?
<mouse-_> but the setup_sdcard.sh crashed my kernel! ha!
<persia> mouse-_, 10.04 is very likely not to support the XM: I don't believe they were widely available in April.
<daurnimator> here is my serial output: http://pastey.net/141812
<mouse-_> ahhh, crap, persia. yeah, you're right
<mouse-_> check this out,   [   50.032255] EXT4-fs warning (device mmcblk0p2): ext4_clear_journal_err: Marking fs in need of filesystem check.  [   50.032276] BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request at 027c0000
<mouse-_> ha!
<mouse-_> ext4 bug.
<mouse-_> or something else to do with it. what a nightmare
<GrueMaster> XM is only supported in Maverick.  Also, I just finished booting mine again.  I am at the oem-config.  Mouse & keyboard work.  Try bottom USB slots.
<GrueMaster> Gone again.
<daurnimator> so yeah, it seems to be booting now
<daurnimator> but theres nothing on the display
<persia> Even hardcoding the proper resolution?
<persia> What happens if you send Ctrl+Alt+F1?  Should get you a VC.
<Sonny_8bit__> hello
<Sonny_8bit__> Yesterday I've installed canonical maveric prebuild image on BB C4. The speed is too slow for normal work - is it OK?
<Sonny_8bit__> and my UCB mouse connected to unpowerd USB hub @ EHCI port is blinking 1 per 2 seconds and not working properly! Althought in Angstrom image it worked perfect.
<persia> Sonny_8bit__, I found I needed to use a powered USB hub to get mouse and keyboard working the way I wanted.
<persia> I agree the speed is very slow: I find it nearly unusable.
<persia> But the C4 doesn't meet minimum Ubuntu specifications, so I'm not that surprised.
<Sonny_8bit__> where's a bottleneck?
<persia> Speed might be a bit better if you try uninstalling ubuntu-netbook and try installing lubuntu-desktop
<persia> Three things: there's not enough RAM (minimum is 384), the CPU is kinda slow, and the graphics drivers aren't installed by default.
<Sonny_8bit__> ubuntu netbook @ Geode LX with 500MHz @ 256 MB DDR worked much better!
<Sonny_8bit__> may be the problem is low speed of SD-card read-write?
<Martyn> Sonny_8bit__: Will 10.10 even RUN on a geode?
<persia> That doesN't help.
<persia> You might try instlaling powervr-omap3: I believe that will give you better graphics support.
<Sonny_8bit__> i try only 8.xx
<Sonny_8bit__> anyway winXP @ Geode works fine enough
<Sonny_8bit__> of course w/out 3D
<persia> Martyn, At least some docs I find claim the Geode LX is i686 compatible, so it ought run Maverick (but I expect it to have performance similar to omap3, albeit likely with accelerated X without installing a driver package)
<Sonny_8bit__> ok today i will buy new powerd usb hub and try again. and also try to install Maverick to Gedoe
<Sonny_8bit__> *Geode
<persia> Do try installing powervr-omap3: it should at least make video performance a *lot* faster, and offloading that from the already overwhelmed CPU can't hurt.
<Sonny_8bit__> ok thank you. hope this helps.
<Sonny_8bit__> Also i want to ask how to boot Linux from the ext. USB HDD?
<rsalveti> Sonny_8bit__: for c4 sd card and lack of ram are the main problem
<persia> Sonny_8bit__, Just be prepared for performance on the Geode to be just as slow as the C4.
<persia> My understanding is that the C4 *can't* boot from USB.
<rsalveti> ubuntu in general eats lots of ram
<persia> You could put a kernel on NAND, and then boot with rootfs on USB if you like.
<rsalveti> lots of daemons all around
<rsalveti> persia: yes, it can
<persia> rsalveti, We prefer to say that Ubuntu avoids the user to perform manual actions to deal with environmental concerns :)
<Sonny_8bit__> :)
<rsalveti> but as c4 has nand, you could just write the correct boot arg and then use the rootfs at your usb
<persia> rsalveti, Really?  Loading the bootloader from USB?  I thought that was a ROM issue.
<rsalveti> persia: nops, you can even with panda
<rsalveti> uart, usb, nand and sd
<Sonny_8bit__> <rsalveti> can you give detailed steps how to boot from USB?
<Sonny_8bit__> may be @ wiki page
<rsalveti> yeah, need to create the wiki page
<rsalveti> what I've done with my panda rootfs is to run the pre-installed, run the first boot and the setup (user account and etc)
<Sonny_8bit__> i should buy panda instead of BB
<rsalveti> then I mounted the sd card at my host pc, copied the files (careful with file owners and permission) to my usb disk
<persia> rsalveti, So, how?  And if so, why don't we have a regular install?
<rsalveti> then you just need to change the boot args from the first partition
<rsalveti> to use root=/dev/sda1 for example, instead of root=UUID....
<rsalveti> persia: http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardRecovery see usb
<Sonny_8bit__> <rsalveti> i will try to do the same
<rsalveti> Sonny_8bit__: be sure you're using a powered hub
<rsalveti> will be out now, ping me in a few hours in case it doesn't work for you
 * rsalveti out
<hrw> aloha
<dommod> hey guys whatever happened to ubuntu netbook remix for arm?
<tmzt_> what is supposed to go in /etc/apt/sources.list for armel maverick (on cortex, this is a different machine)
<tmzt_> got it it's on ports
<persia> dommod, Some time back the netbook team decided to play with us, and stopped being a remix.  It's one of the standard images (and likely the most popular)
<persia> tmzt_, The software-sources tool is supposed to do the right thing.  If you don't have a local mirror and don't want anything fancy, just deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports maverick main restricted universe multiverse (repeat for maverick-security and maverick-updates)
<tmzt_> what's the different with ubuntu-ports ?
<tmzt_> like I'm missing xxd without it
<tmzt_> ok
<persia> Nothing should be different with ubuntu-ports except architecture.  If you find something, please complain loudly and file lots of bugs.
<tmzt_> of course xxd is already installed I knew that
<dommod> persia: oh ok. did it ever got released? i can't find any information..
<cooloney> ogra: i tried to fresh install the 10.10 release on my es2.1 cleanly.
<cooloney> ogra: and then upgrade to latest kernel and alsa-lib, alsa-utils things in -proposed
<cooloney> ogra: still fail to get sound work, there is only dummy device
<lag> cooloney: I think one of the files have been placed in the incorrect location
<lag> cooloney: Where is the omap4 file on your system?
<lrg> lag, cooloney: ogra said yesterday he has an update for this
<cooloney> lag: do you mean the omap4 for alsa?
<lrg> yes
<lag> find / -name omap4
<lag> Where did it end up?
<cooloney> lrg and lag, it looks like there is no such omap4 fiel in $ ls /usr/share/alsa/init/
<cooloney> 00main  default  hda  help  info  test
<lag> Where did it go then?
<cooloney> no idea
<lag> Issue that command
<cooloney> do you guys know the latest version of alsa-lib or alsa-util which including the fixing?
<lag> alsa-utils (1.0.23-3ubuntu1) natty
<lag> It was on the bug
<cooloney> alsa-utils                             1.0.23-2ubuntu3.2
<cooloney> that's mine
<cooloney> libasound2                             1.0.23-1ubuntu2.1
<lag> Then you still have the error
<cooloney> i still don't have the sound
<cooloney> kernel is the latest one
<cooloney> 903.16
<lag> But alsa-utils are not the latest and the omap4 file is missing
<lag> It's not surprising that your sound doesn't work :)
<cooloney> i think it is not in the repo for upgrade
<persia> dommod, It's just part of the normal release.  Check the ports/ directories on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<persia> cooloney, Did you enable -proposed?
<cooloney> persia: yeah,
<dommod> persia: thanks, i will check it out..
<persia> Hrm.
<persia> dommod, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/maverick/
<cooloney> persia: deb http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports maverick-proposed restricted main universe multiverse
<cooloney> that's in my source.list
<cooloney> just finished one apt-get update. nothing to upgrade now.
<cooloney> lag: why we need to use this natty version 'alsa-utils (1.0.23-3ubuntu1) natty'?
<lag> Because that's the one the fix is in
<lag> Look at the bug
<persia> lag, Was that not submitted for SRU?
<lag> What? The alsa-utils fix?
<persia> Yes.
<lag> No idea
<lag> I've had no input WRT alsa-utils
<lag> The only information I have is on the bug report
<lag> bug 637947
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 637947 in linux-ti-omap4 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "no sound devices on current ES2.0 boards (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 125)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637947
<persia> I thought someone was working on an SRU.  Odd that it's not there.
<lag> Don't know dude
<lag> ogra: Is your man
<persia> Probably, indeed.
<cooloney> lag: i am using the latest one of alsa-utils, i think
<cooloney> alsa-utils" versions published in Ubuntu
<cooloney> Natty (1.0.23-3ubuntu1): main/sound
<cooloney> Maverick-proposed (1.0.23-2ubuntu3.2): main/sound
<cooloney> it is from Maverick-proposed
<lag> That looks like the latest version, yes
<lag> You said you were using 1.0.23-2ubuntu3.2 a moment ago
<persia> 3.2 looks to have the right patch in it.
<lag> persia: Where did you look to find that out?
<persia> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/
<persia> Expand the details of 1.0.23-2ubuntu3.2
<ogra> cooloney, lag, i missed to also patch the Makefile (assuming there was a .install file) so omap4 isnt installed at all
<lag> Ah
<ogra> fix is already in the queue
<persia> Ah, implementation bug.  Now it all makes sense.
<lag> That'll do it
<persia> -v through 3.3?
<ogra> and i'm still waiting for it before starting to tinker with the pulse stuff
<cooloney> ogra: ok, got it.
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/10/19/how-to-cross-compile-arm-kernel-under-ubuntu-10-10/
<lag> hrw: Looks good
<hrw> tested before posting ;D
<lag> I'll bookmark it in case I forget how :)
<hrw> mkey
<lag> hrw: Will you be at HDS?
<hrw> lag: HDS?
<lag> Wow, that was all kinds of wrong
<lag> UDS = Ubuntu Developer Summit (I didn't mean this either)
<lag> I meant UDS
<lag> Ah
<ogra_ac> he has to be, he subscribed to my specs !
<hrw> UDS? I will be
<lag> What is wrong with me today
<persia> You have UDS on the brain
<lag> It was crossed between UDS and UHS
<lag> But missed the U and put both U and H
<ogra_ac> UH
<ogra_ac> :)
<lag> HU
<lag> :)
<hrw> lag: I have to be at uds to get my ea1 pandaboard from JamieBennett's hands
<persia> isn't UHS usually in September, anyway?
<lag> EA1?
<lag> Or ES1?
<hrw> lag: EA1
<ogra_ac> EA1 = ES2.1
<hrw> EA1 = es2.0
<lag> persia: Yeah, I was there
<lag> Are they the same?
<hrw> ogra_ac: ea1 with es2.1 are TI internal
<ogra_ac> its the same as 2.1
<lag> What does ES and EA mean?
<hrw> lag: ES is silicon version. EA1 is pandaboard early adopters
<ogra_ac> ES -> Engineering sample
<JamieBennett> lag: ES = Extra Special EA = Extra Awesome
<hrw> ogra_ac: es2.0 has 200MHz mem instead of 400MHz on es2.1
<lag> Lol @ JamieBennett
<hrw> or sth like that
<ogra_ac> hrw, afaik only es2.1 go to the public
<lag> ogra_ac: Where's mine?
<lag> I still don't have one
 * lag jumps up and down!
<ogra_ac> hrw, there are two versions of the 2.1
<hrw> ogra_ac: A1 boards are es2.1 but 4weeks at digikey
<ogra_ac> lag, i guess still at pandaboard.org
<hrw> anyway it is not es1.0
<ogra_ac> well, the 2.0 had probs
<ogra_ac> at least the 6 layer one
<ogra_ac> which iirc is the one with the black PCB
<ogra_ac> there was an 8 layer with green PCB that was close to what the 2.1 now is
<ogra_ac> fi you have a green one and are sure ist es2.0 then you are fine
<hrw> ogra_ac: JamieBennett has my board and board is working. thats all I need so far
<ogra_ac> hrw, well, if the compiler doesnt die mid way in a build all is fine i guess :)
<hrw> ogra_ac: worksforme
<ogra_ac> (and if it boots with the final image)
<hrw> ogra_ac: I know that ubuntu people assumes that cross compilation is source of all evil etc but maybe it is time to forget that?
<ogra_ac> ??
<hrw> ;D
<ogra_ac> did i refer to cross compilation anywhere ?
<ogra_ac> we even have a cross howto link in our topic ;)
<saboteur> hey i'm trying to install ubuntu on my nslu2 and it's killing ssh with an OOM message when it goes to detect the disks
<hrw> saboteur: 9.10?
<hrw> ops.. 9.04?
<ogra_ac> hrw, 9.10 had no support for nslu2
<ogra_ac> ah
<saboteur> this is the link - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/NSLU2
<ogra_ac> snap
<saboteur> jaunty ?
 * ogra_ac is happy that jaunty is EOL next week
<hrw> saboteur: I would go for Debian instead of such old release
<ogra_ac> yeah, better take debian
<hrw> ogra_ac: looks like I need to write newer version of amitk's post one day
<saboteur> ok, i'll give it a go :)
<hrw> ogra_ac: as his points to deprecated repos
<saboteur> you know how long writing the flash takes though, lol
<hrw> saboteur: nslu2 has such small amount of flash that nearly no one uses it for rootfs
<saboteur> this device has to only run mrtg so its sufficient
<hrw> ok
<saboteur> hrw: actually not rootfs, i just meant the installer image
<persia> You really want to be installing Debian, not Ubuntu.  Don't worry about the Ubuntu installer image working.
<saboteur> it seemed to take about an hour to run through upslug2
<saboteur> you should mark that page as being broken, although if that software is EOL soon there's probably little point
<persia> I'm planning to remove that page in about 2 weeks (just because I'll be at a conference in a week)
<saboteur> ah :)
<saboteur> it runs nicely on sheevas and stuff though yeah?
<persia> Install it if you like, but if you're the sort active enough to come ask for support, we'll do our best to point you at the best way to support your device.
<persia> 9.04 does.
<persia> 9.10 won't.  Needs Coretex-A8 or Coretex-A9
<saboteur> ah
<ogra_ac> hrw, feel free to fix the topic, its open for editing
<persia> I sympathise with you: I've a few machines that would be running Ubuntu ARM if it weren't for that.  Still, Debian works.
<saboteur> cool, well thanks for the pointers
<persia> If you want to run Ubuntu, Sharp, Genesi, and Toshiba have produced hardware that works.
<persia> And TI just announced the Panda board, which fits in a Bamboo case to make a complete solution.
<persia> (extra bonus: the TI kernel is in-archive and fully supported).
<ogra_ac> and the panda is about the same price as the slug
<hrw> persia: 9.10 needs arm1136 only. 10.04 needs cortex-Ax
<ogra_ac> yeah, 9.10 still was v6 iirc
<hrw> I need to finally restart my sheevaplug... so far it is fastest arm here
<ogra_ac> until you get your panda ;)
<hrw> ogra_ac: yep. then only clock will be faster
<persia> Advertised panda clocks are still slower than my QNAP, but would expect panda+bamboo would be perceived as faster for most purposes.
<hrw> persia: I hope that bamboo will be released soon
<persia> I'm not that fussed.  I'm not expecting to be in the first round of HW releases anyway (given how many other people will do more useful things than have another desktop to use for IRC), so I'm convinced bamboo will be available by the time I have a need for one.
<persia> (and it is my secret hope that someone will release an omap4 consumer device first)
<persia> (well, maybe not so secret)
<saboteur> just for interests sake and for nerd factor, this will be monitoring my ups voltages etc as well as link utilization and solar inverter output/temps
<hrw> persia: anyway even naked pandaboard will be better then my current beagleboard c3 setup
<saboteur> what a way to kill time
<persia> saboteur, solar inverter management is critical: I'm not sure that's any sort of waste.
<persia> hrw, Absolutely.
<saboteur> :)
<saboteur> later, i'm out!
<saboteur> thanks again
<hrw> persia: not in power meaning - much less cables
<persia> Why less cables?  Don't you still need KVM+E?
<hrw> persia: beagleboard c3 + psu + usb hub + usbwifi + usbhdd + usbsd + usbmouse + usbkeyboard + usbhub + 2nd psu + ethernet cable + hdmi cable + serial cable
<persia> Yeah, that's too many.
<hrw> persia: now it will be: pandaboard + hdmi + usbmouse + usbkeyboard + usbhdd + serial cable
<hrw> network via wl1271 wifi
<hrw> ah.. one usbhub will be needed
<hrw> but power from same psu as PB
<ogra_ac> pfft, serial cable
<hrw> ogra_ac: 7 serial ports in desktop needs use
<ogra_ac> nothing to see or do on the serial console
<hrw> ogra_ac: tell it to my alix.1c machine
<ogra_ac> you manage all of u-boot through /boot/boot.script and flash-kernel
<ogra_ac> (only talking of the panda )
<hrw> I have "Serial Graphics Adapter" even in alix.1c ;D
<ogra_ac> heh
<persia> Serial consoles are useful (for servers without IPMI
<ogra_ac> weird HW
<amitk-afk> hrw: you should. the cross-compile landscape has been changing too rapidly for me to keep up
<ogra_ac> persia, not on panda though
<persia> ogra, Sure, but panda is a desktop, not a server.
<hrw> ogra_ac: serial cable or ethernet cable... I prefer serial one
<persia> Anyone building an omap4 server ought add IPMI, really.
<ogra_ac> panda can be a server too
<hrw> persia: omap4 is not good for server
<persia> Sure.  So can a Mac Mini (I have several as servers).  Doesn't make them server designs.
<persia> hrw, Why not?
<ogra_ac> and i still wouldnt recommend fussing around on the serial console
<hrw> no ethernet, no storage controller
<persia> hrw, I thought there was talk about a way to get storage working.  ethernet USB isn't that bad.
<hrw> persia: kirkwood with armv7a would be lovely server chip
<hrw> persia: 110MB/s via sata contra 30MB/s via usb?
<ogra_ac> hrw, well, you havent subscribed to https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-arm-n-public-panda-ppa-build-cluster :)
<hrw> 800Mbps via 1GbE contra 40Mbps via usb-ethernet?
<ogra_ac> i'll show you how well a server it is ;)
<persia> hrw, kirkwood doesn't do that.  I think the successor is called "dove", but that's rumour and speculation.
<ogra_ac> no, its called armada in public i think
<hrw> persia: kirkwood is nice armv5 chip for server use
<persia> (but, yes, I have a kirkwood in a case with SATA and like it very much indeed)
<persia> hrw, Even my 1.2GHz kirkwood isn't as fast as some folk would like for some workloads.  Compute-intensive servers do better with multi-core chips.
<hrw> persia: so with omap4 transferring of 2GB of data from sata drive over ethernet would make usb controller "overheat" not giving any performance
<hrw> persia: sure. but for NAS it is ideal
<persia> Who said anything about USB for storage.  Aren't there some huge number of IO pins?
<hrw> persia: want to connect sata over gpio lines?
<persia> Oh, for NAS, yes, kirkwood is sufficient.  I'm not sure about ideal, as I'd like more computation for some things.
<persia> hrw, Why not?
<ogra_ac> persia, oh, btw, do you think we need a spec for omap3 kernel version ?
<persia> ogra, How much do you really want that in a separate source?
<hrw> persia: some time ago prpplague told that omap4 gpio is not able to do 33MHz
<ogra_ac> i,e, the possible swithc to linaro in case the kernel team doesnt want it in a separate branch
 * persia kinda wants to move another kernel *into* the mainline source
<ogra_ac> ugh
<ogra_ac> apw, what do you think ?
<hrw> persia: coreboot developer wants to make x86 hw debugger on pandaboard base
<persia> hrw, when it comes to the detailed technique of how to make SATA work, prpplague is the person I look towards to come up with a good answer.
<hrw> persia: indeed
<persia> ogra, So, it's my feeling that if you think you need the flexibility, you're expecting to be breaking rules we have in place for very good reasons.
<ogra_ac> persia, well, it affects the kernel team more than us i think
<hrw> hmm. looks like pandaboard will be able to get 320GB sata disk + enclosure
<ogra_ac> but i'll happily switch to linaros omap3 kernel instead of having a separate branch
<persia> ogra, Yes, but also only affects them when you want to break the rules.
<persia> If we can follow the rules, it's not much extra trouble.
<hrw> ogra_ac: less maintaince for team?
<ogra_ac> persia, as long as they build arm from teh main tree they are always affected
<ogra_ac> its about the delay
<persia> What delay?
<ogra_ac> and the testing they have to do
<ogra_ac> builds get massively slowed down due to arm builds
<persia> Yeah, but it's not a bad thing.
<persia> The alternative is what happens to the powerpc -meta packages, which commonly don't get uploaded for SRUs for *weeks*
<ogra_ac> for them it is
<hrw> ogra_ac: grab 32 pandas from TI, make a cluster and run buildd?
<persia> It's not that long, and it will be less long with better buildds.
 * persia agrees with hrw on this
<persia> Anyway, there's a spec on kernel flavours: maybe mention it there.
<ogra_ac> hrw, see above, thats what i plan
<persia> It's really a kernel team decision unless there's some special reason someone else wants to have an external source.
<ogra_ac> hrw, wont help though
<hrw> ogra_ac: it is a matter of grabbing 2U/4U case, mount pandas inside + ethernet switch + storage and put in rack somewhere
<ogra_ac> you cant easily cluster package builds
<ogra_ac> hrw, right, thats what we plan ... still
<persia> ogra, Depends how you do it, there are ways.
<ogra_ac> persia, no supported ones that ubuntu has
<hrw> ogra_ac: "make a cluster" as not an exactly cluster - just a bunch of hw in common case
<ogra_ac> in case you refer to beowulf like technology
<ogra_ac> hrw, right, one package will still build on one panda
<hrw> ogra_ac: and one panda will be faster then one babbage
<ogra_ac> sure
<hrw> and 32 pandas will be faster then 8 babbages (or how many of them are in use now)
<ogra_ac> but not as fast as an intel multicodre server
<ogra_ac> not for  asingle package
<hrw> ogra_ac: blame TI, STE etc for not giving you 4GHz 8core armv7a boards
<ogra_ac> its still 2.5h vs 15min or so
<hrw> but building 200 packages will take 8h instead of 8 days?
<ogra_ac> i'm not talking about 200 packages
<ogra_ac> only about one of them
<persia> Isn't panda multicore?
<ogra_ac> dual, yep
<persia> Aren't some of the other buildds only dual?
<hrw> ogra_ac: so s/pandaboard/arm realview express/
<hrw> realview express has 4core A9 on board
<ogra_ac> hrw, get me some into the DC
<ogra_ac> afaik thats something only linaro gets :P
<hrw> costs more then 10 pandas anyway
<persia> ogra, But you'd probably make the kernel team happier by being able to drop -versatile than by dropping -omap, really.  At least -omap has real users.
<ogra_ac> persia, i want to have both dropped
<hrw> I think that ubuntu/arm may drop versatile - it is only for qemu anyway
<ogra_ac> persia, and with rsalveti's qemu spec we wont need versatile anyway
<ogra_ac> hrw, "only" is broad ;)
<ogra_ac> its used by many tools we provide
<ogra_ac> but there is a replacement
<ogra_ac> which we'd like in the archive for natty
<persia> ogra, Anyway, I don't think it needs a separate spec.  There's a couple specs in that area already.
<ogra_ac> k
<hrw> ogra_ac: iirc someone in Linaro works on qemu to make it emulate beagleboard, there is spec for qemu-a9
 * ogra_ac just remembers several UDSes we had before where the title of the spec didnt match our expectations at all
<persia> hrw, There's a number of folk who rely on qemu working for armel for their regular work: we can't make that go away.
<persia> Sure.  Spec titles almost never match content.
<ogra_ac> hrw, yeah, we have one for packaging (or pulling in the existing qemu-omap package) it
<persia> But it's not worth a spec for a few people to argue one way or the other, nor for a 5 minute session where everyone agrees.  There are other places that talk about what comes out of "linux", and adding new source is trivial enough to not need a spec.
<ogra_ac> maintaining a complete branch is
<ogra_ac> which is one of the options
<persia> How is "maintaining a complete branch" different from "adding a new source package" except finding someone to do it?
<persia> I presume that if you want it that much, you already have a way to find someone to do it.
<persia> If not, I recommend finding someone to do it before pushing for it to exist
<persia> (note that using the linaro tree is another way, because then you're expecting linaro to do it)
<ndec> ogra: hi!
<ndec> ogra: i am just testing the audio stuff now... and i am confused. is that supposed to work? it looks like i am missing some files after clean 10.10 install, + apt-get upgrade (for -updates) and apt-get upgrade for (-proposed), with no reboot in between
<persia> ndec, There's another update to alsa-utils in the queue.
<ndec> persia: argh... i missed this info... is the .deb available anywhere?
<persia> I don't think so: I think the source is still awaiting approval.
<ogra_ac> ndec, and after that the pulse profile needs to be added additionally, buut i first want proof that the alsa fix works
<ogra_ac> (pulse profile is needed to expose hdmi additionally, without it, alnalog should fully work though)
<apw> ogra_ac, sorry i am struggling to understand the question
<apw> (lacking context i suspect)
<ogra_ac> apw, i would like to not have omap3 built from the main tree one way or the other in natty
<apw> ogra_ac, omap3 is already not build from the master branch in natty :)
<ogra_ac> apw, and i would like to discuss the possibilites at UDS
<ogra_ac> oh !
<ogra_ac> that saves all probs then, you already took action
<persia> See.  No spec required.
<apw> and interestingly we are discussing that at the 'version and flavours' session
<ogra_ac> great, i'll attend
<persia> apw, Just for fair warning, I'm planning to raise ppc at that session.
<apw> ie, where are we gettign omap3 from for natty, are we using linaro, basing on linaro, doing our own thing
<apw> persia, what might you raise on it, as yes thats also on my radar
<apw> and its best to not be blind sided :)
<ogra_ac> if linaro provides all functionallity we have in maverick i'd be happy with that
<persia> apw, Mostly just to make sure it's discussed.  I'm not going to foreguess conclusions.
<ogra_ac> also with taking their binaires directly so kernel team has it off their sholders
<persia> apw, That it's on your radar means you are unlikely to be blindsided.
<apw> ogra_ac, sounds liek we are thinking the same
<ogra_ac> great ;)
<apw> persia, well i am worried about powerpc yes, but i am interested in what you are going to ask
<hrw> apw: link to spec can you?
 * persia goes to -kernel to be even close to topic
<apw> hrw, its a skeleton at the moment, but it'll be this one: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardware-kernel-n-version-and-flavours
<hrw> subscribed
<hrw> apw: catch Linaro kernel people to attend
<rsalveti> morning
<rsalveti> ogra_ac: nice, I also believe we can go with linaro's kernel for omap3
<ogra_ac> :)
<rsalveti> at least I believe it's going to be well supported by the next cycle
<sveinse> Hello. Where can I find the logs from #ubuntu-arm?
<ogra_ac> irclogs.ubuntu.com
<daurnimator> GrueMaster, you have a2 or a3?
<apw> ogra, does https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/hardware-arm-n-omap-edid-autodetection need a UDS session ?
<apw> ogra, NCommander, you have a few other-arm-natty- blueprints which seem to be about h/w detection
<apw> would they belong on the hardware- track ?
<ogra_ac> which ones ?
<rsalveti> apw: this, probably not
<ogra_ac> the edid stuff is rsalveti
<apw> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-arm-natty-improved-subarch-detection
<ogra_ac> thats for the installer and dpkg iits
<apw> (there are others similar i seem to remember)
<ogra_ac> *iirc
 * ogra_ac doesnt remember having any spec related to hw detection
<rsalveti> there's a discussion about integrating the same stuff with omap 4 and omap 3, but don't know if it actually needs a session
<apw> ogra_ac, well does that stop it being h/w i wonder?
<ogra_ac> apw, its about implementation in userspace
<apw> rsalveti, well i am in your hands, i ask because its an old blueprint being continued, if you need a session say yes and i'll accept it :)
<ogra_ac> apw, its a blueprint nobody worked on last cycle
<apw> ogra_ac, but by that approach we'd have nothing on the cloud track cause we do all our work on our laptops ?  no ?
<ogra_ac> well, rsalveti invested some days but to late
<apw> ogra_ac, no complaints, just checking if it needs one ... the slots are filling and if it should be in the mix i need to tick and if not i need to cross :)
<ogra_ac> apw, yeah, doesnt that show the sillyness of the new approach :P
<apw> ogra_ac, well indeed.  and why i wondered if it was a h/w related issue as its about detecting and handling specific hw
<ogra_ac> other-arm-n-arm-thin-clients and other-arm-n-public-panda-ppa-build-cluster are my specs
<ogra_ac> (the two in other)
<apw> i don't really mind, if its hardware- then i can accept it ... otherwise its someone elses problem :)
<rsalveti> apw: I'm ok for not having a session for it
<apw> rsalveti, if you are sure ... i'll bosh it from the pending queue
<rsalveti> apw: cool, thanks
<ogra_ac> apw, given how hard it is to rename it ...
<apw> actually rename is pretty easy, but annoying for everyone who has the link
<ogra_ac> the ppa cluster is more an IS thing and an overall solution
<apw> yeah i concur the other two sound like something other than hardware-
<ogra_ac> only a very small part is HW
<ogra_ac> and the thin clients would be more for a server (but surely in no way a could) issue
<ogra_ac> apw, feel free to rename the subarch thing ...
<ogra_ac> NCommander is on vacation atm so he wont change it
<apw> ogra_ac, i am more advising, i have no investment one way or the other on which track its on
<ogra_ac> hmm, k
<apw> to my eye its more h/w than other, but it matters little to the overall goals
<ogra_ac> do you know who is scheduling other ?
<apw> jcastro i belive
<ogra_ac> k
<apw> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-arm-n-userland-subarch-detection
<apw> ogra_ac, that one should probabally be disponsitioned the same way as the previous one
<apw> if the other moves it should to, or not together
<ogra_ac> hmm
<ndec> ogra_ac: rsalveti: anyone tried the kubuntu netbook edition? just read about this yesterday. i don't even know if it's using efl or ogl/ogles
<ogra_ac> ndec, its using a lot of GL stuff if available and no, we dont test it, ask the community
<ndec> ogra_ac: ok!
<ndec> ogra_ac: by the way, i just realized that I don't have the icon on the desktop. I rebooted with desktop, not netbook, and I can't find the icon. is that normal?
<ogra_ac> ndec, they are desparately looking for someone to sponsore them omap4 HW btw ;)
<ndec> ogra_ac: argh... it's in the menu
<ogra_ac> heh
<ndec> ogra_ac: who is 'they'?
<ogra_ac> kubuntu community
<ndec> ah. ok
<ndec> well, they will have to write their UI to use gles first ;-)
<ogra_ac> hard to do if you dont have gles HW ;)
<rsalveti> good thing is that qt can use the eges backend
<rsalveti> and this is tested by nokia in general
<rsalveti> and meego
<ogra_ac> yep
<ogra_ac> so kubuntu *might* work
<ogra_ac> i know the images we have dont though
<ogra_ac> theyy went untested for nearly the whole cycle
<ndec> ogra_ac: i'd like to rebuild alsa-utils latest patch to test it. if I get the source for x.y.z, and the deb diff, I just need to apply the diff and rebuild, right?
<ogra_ac> yep
<ogra_ac> ubuntu3.2 should have the complete fix
<ndec> ogra_ac: you mean ubuntu3.3, right?
<ogra_ac> err, indeed
<ogra_ac> it hasnt been accepted yet, i might have to change it again ... though that shouldnt change functionallity
<_dash__> hi all
<_dash__> I am trying to use ubuntu on pandaboard and require some help
<ogra_ac> sure ;)
<_dash__> how to get source of ubuntu for pandaboard ?
<ogra_ac> i told you in the #pandaboard channel already
<_dash__> I want some git repo or tarball ... is it available ?
<ogra_ac> you can only build it package by package
<ogra_ac> no
<rsalveti> it's not like OE
<ogra_ac> thats not how a packaging system based distro works
<_dash__> then how to get source ?
<rsalveti> you can grab the source for all the packages
<ogra_ac> you pull it from ports.ubuntu.com
<_dash__> of current stable release ?
<ogra_ac> yes
<_dash__> u mean /dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.bz2 ?
<ogra_ac> no
<ogra_ac> there are 17000 packages under pool/
<ogra_ac> honestly, what do you plan to achieve
<_dash__> ok I see main, multiverse, restricted, universe ...
<_dash__> I just want to get sources of ubuntu, cross compile it and run on panda board
<_dash__> I don't want pre-builts
<ogra_ac> but why ? WHATS WRONG WITH TEH BINARIES WE PROVIDE
<ogra_ac> OOPS
<ogra_ac> sorry for the caps
<rsalveti> you're probably not going to be able to cross-compile everything
<ogra_ac> right
<rsalveti> and yes, why do you need to build everything?
<rsalveti> add neon? hf?
<persia> _dash__, So, there's something like 12G of source, and it takes something like a few weeks to compile it, given a farm of fast machines.
<_dash__> I may require to plug-in plug out or port some of the drivers
<ogra_ac> so you want to rebuild kernel bits
<_dash__> Basiccaly i want bsp port (u-boot, kernel atleast)
<ogra_ac> or compile additional modules
<_dash__> yes
<persia> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/source/ has a good chunk of it (the sources needed for the Ubuntu Desktop flavour), if you want a smaller bite.
<rsalveti> then you don't need to build everything by hand
<_dash__> ogra_ac: yes
<ogra_ac> _dash__, no need to recompile the rest of the distro for that
<rsalveti> you just need to hack some packages
<ogra_ac> right
<rsalveti> like the ones you want to change
<_dash__> yes
<_dash__> So how do i get BSP port of it ?
<ogra_ac> there is no BSP
<ogra_ac> apt-get source on the panda can get you the sources
<_dash__> ok u-boot and kernel sources ?
<ogra_ac> i.e. apt-get source linux-ti-omap4 will get you the kernel package source
<ogra_ac> u-boot-linaro-omap4 is the u-boot source iirc
<ogra_ac> x-loader-omap4 is the MLO source
<_dash__> How do i get it to host machine ?
<_dash__> so that I can cross compile kerel and U-boot port
<rsalveti> _dash__: you can also use your own panda to build your packages if you need
<ogra_ac> scp ?
<ogra_ac> right, the panda is really fast enough to build everything on it
<_dash__> And does ubuntu recomends any specific toolchain ?
<rsalveti> _dash__: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4
<rsalveti> _dash__: we have our own cross toolchain
<ogra_ac> yes, you should use the ubuntu toolchain
<rsalveti> packaged by hrw
<_dash__> how do i get that toolchain ?
<ogra_ac> apt-get install build-essential on the panda
<ogra_ac> or for cross builds ask hrw
<hrw> apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi for cross
<rsalveti> but I believe the packages are only available for maverick
<ogra_ac> yeah
<_dash__> ok so this will give me tooclchain
<_dash__> toolchain problem is solved.
<_dash__> how to get kernel and u-boot and xloader sources ?
 * ogra_ac told you above
<_dash__> I got link for kernel ... but which hash ?
<Neko> rsalveti, hi, if you are there right now, let me ask.. did a kernel ever exist on maverick for fsl-imx51 or?
<rsalveti> _dash__: head?
<Neko> was it removed almost instantly?
<Neko> we would love to see whatever development it got to before it stopped, post-Lucid
<amitk> Neko: Lucid was it
<rsalveti> Neko: amitk is your guy
<amitk> Neko: the same branch was carried forward in the maverick tree, but not kernel version changes, etc.
<_dash__> rsalveti: is it available on git ?
<rsalveti> _dash__: what exactly?
<ogra_ac> _dash__, you will trash the ubuntu install, you should use packages
<ogra_ac> (and rebuild them)
<Neko> amitk, same question
<ogra_ac> Neko, no changes post lucid
<amitk> Neko: already answered
<_dash__> rsalveti: Kernel source for cross compilatin ??
<ogra_ac> _dash__, use the kernel package and xdeb from the cross toolchain to build a deb
<_dash__> 6931849710b21c0688a24646b15ff9db782b21d9 this hash ?
<rsalveti> _dash__: the git kernel source is the same thing as the source package
<amitk> _dash__: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/ti-omap4 (if you break anything, you get to keep both pieces) :0
<amitk> :)
<rsalveti> _dash__: hrw posted on his blog how to cross build the kernel today
<_dash__> Please share blog link
 * hrw ends for today
<ogra_ac> hrw, how about updating the channel topic with that ?
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/10/19/how-to-cross-compile-arm-kernel-under-ubuntu-10-10/
<hrw> ogra_ac: feel free
<ogra_ac> bah, way to long
<ogra_ac> that will likely trash it
 * ogra_ac tires
* ogra_ac changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARM Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Want to Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Build a rootfs from scratch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch |  wanna cross build ? http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2010/10/19/how-to-cross-compile-arm-kernel-under-ubuntu-10-10/ | Maverick is out ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/
<hrw> ogra_ac: http://42.pl/u/2u8U
<hrw> this one is shorter
<ogra_ac> nah, seems it worked ;)
<rsalveti> ogra_ac: please, get the shorter one
* ogra_ac changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARM Discussion & Development | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Want to Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Build a rootfs from scratch: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch |  wanna cross build ? http://42.pl/u/2u8U | Maverick is out ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/
<ogra_ac> done :)
<rsalveti> thanks a lot :-)
<_dash__> Ok kernel problem solved
<ogra_ac> just make sure you build a proper .deb and install it the right way
<ogra_ac> else you will trash the setup
<_dash__> yes thanks
<Neko> launchpad should have a tiny url service :D
<ukleinek> Neko: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug :-)
<Neko> :D
<Neko> question: I remember for Jaunty/Karmic etc. there was a console font that was used from the installer that replaced the horrible VGA one, and it was LIKE Terminus, but it was a little more curvy..
<Neko> does anyone know what on earth that font was?
<Neko> also: is prelink safe on armel?
<GrueMaster> daurnimator: I have a prerelease A board, but it should be nearly identical.  I don't remember any mention of changes that would affect video.  Looking at the SRM, it looks like there were changes to power OVP on A1 and Camera and Memeory changes for A2.
<daurnimator> GrueMaster, apparantly on the a3 there is now a pin to turn on the hdmi out
<daurnimator> which isn't in the ubuntu kernel
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  I'll relook at the documentation.
<daurnimator> btw, anyone have a link to the .deb to offload some things to the dsp?
<daurnimator> i remember someone linking it recently
<GrueMaster> The really odd part of this change is that it would make the XM incompatible with the Beagleboard I would think, which is not the intention.
<rcn-ee_> GrueMaster, it shoudn't...  there's already an is_omap36xx check that it's buried under.. and the change doesn't afffect the A2 as it isn't connected..
<rsalveti> hm, yeah, was going to look at this a3 issue later today
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: so, do we need an x-loader/kernel update for a3?
<GrueMaster> rcn-ee_: Have you been following daurnimator's problem?  He has an A2 and is not getting video out.  I have an A rev, and mine works fine here.
<rcn-ee_> rsalveti, ping mpoirier we talked about it this morning and he has my patch. ;)
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: cool :-)
<GrueMaster> wait, what?  There is a change to the uboot/xloader for Beagle, a week after release?
<rcn-ee_> Yeap GrueMaster talked with daurnimator on #beagle this morning, he tested out the patch i was workign on that enables dvi on the A3... kernel's are a building and then images will get rebuilt for lucid/maverick..
<rcn-ee_> x-loader change not required..
<rsalveti> cool, then it's just the kernel
<rsalveti> too bad they changed in a way we can't boot the pre-released image on a3 anymore =\
<daurnimator> cool *moves to here again*
<GrueMaster> ok.  Had me worried.  But still w/o patch, system won't boot.  We'll need to come up with some documentation on how to update kernel, which will need to be done before first boot.
<rcn-ee_> rsalveti, sadly there was a note in the A2 schematic that i never bothered to read.. ;)
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: yup, like we do for blaze
<rcn-ee_> on the A2, the pin was not connected to make it work, on the a3 it got connected to a new unused pin.. ;)
<rsalveti> will create the same uImage but with the patch included
<rsalveti> then the user can replace and install the system
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Blaze is slightly different in that it isn't widely sold.
<ojn> ogra_ac: ping
<rsalveti> later on he can update the kernel and be fine with it
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: yeah
<GrueMaster> rcn-ee_: When will the XM A3 SRM be posted to beagleboard.org?
<daurnimator> what sort of speed is expected in the end (in terms of general use)
<rcn-ee_> it should be up today, i'd pin jkridner as he usually does that..
<GrueMaster> daurnimator: The speed is decently usable.  Not as good as a dual core panda, but good for most work.
<jkridner|work> GrueMaster: I just uploaded the files to S3....
<jkridner|work> creating the links shortly.
<GrueMaster> daurnimator: Don't expect a lot of speed when doing massive compiles like openoffice.
<rcn-ee_> daurnimator, if your not using the mpurate variable you can get more speed by bumping that to 800Mhz (1Ghz will be avialbe in the next kernel)
<GrueMaster> jkridner|work: Excellent.
<daurnimator> GrueMaster, I've got it all booted now :P
<GrueMaster> Excellent!
<daurnimator> bit slower than expected, especially dpkg stuff
<rsalveti> cool!
<rsalveti> yeah, blame sd card performance
<daurnimator> hence wondering if theres anything that can be dsp-offloaded
<rsalveti> or sd in general
<GrueMaster> jkridner|work: Is this change at the board trace level or can it be made in the field?
<rcn-ee_> or very slow if using btrfs with default maverick dpkg..
<daurnimator> i'm using an 8gb sdhc card. should be very fast. otherwise all defaults
<daurnimator> in any case, I really should be in bed; asleep.
<rsalveti> jkridner|work: rcn-ee_: when the a3 was released to public?
<rcn-ee_> first customer got them friday...
<GrueMaster> daurnimator: With SDHC, the higher the class of SD, the faster it is.
<rsalveti> hm, ok, so no that long ago
<rcn-ee_> so everyone who got a shipment notice this last week, got them..
<daurnimator> ooh really? thats when I got mine >.< I'm quite suprised I'm in the first lot...
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: ogra_ac:  Should we update the release notes with instructions on how to update the image prior to first boot?  If not, we could see a lot of bug reports.
<daurnimator> GrueMaster, or just people like me on irc, getting utterly lost :P
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: sure
<rsalveti> will create the uImage and request someone to test, like daurnimator :-)
<rcn-ee_> i put a notice on elinux ubuntu page, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall needs a warning.. ;)
<rsalveti> then we can update it
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: yeah, will update with the proper uImage link there once I build it
<daurnimator> notes for newbies: use a power adaptor; use a serial cable, and make sure it works.
<daurnimator> yeah, I'm happy to test anything you guys care to throw my way
<rsalveti> cool
 * daurnimator departs
<jkridner|work> BeagleBoard-xM Rev A3 files are uploaded to http://beagleboard.org/hardware/design
<rcn-ee_> rsalveti, btw patch is here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6-stable/annotate/head:/patches/beagle/0001-omap-beagle-use-GPIO2-on-the-xM-A3-to-turn-DVI-on.patch  it won't apply cleanly to ubuntu kernel, but it should be in that omap36xx if..
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: yeah, cool, thanks for the link
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, ??
<ndec> ogra_ac: I tried to build alsa-utils with the patch from the upload queue... still the file omap4 file isn't there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516366/
<ogra_ac> ndec, you patched the makefiles ?
<GrueMaster> ogra_ac: What are you asking??
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, upgarding images prior to first boot ?
<ogra_ac> ECONTEXT
<GrueMaster> See above.  TI modified BeagleXM to require a GPIO to enable video out.
<rsalveti> ogra_ac: with xm A3
<GrueMaster> All shipping XM boards have this mod.
<ogra_ac> fun
<rsalveti> yeah
<ndec> ogra_ac: I downloaded the .diff from the upload queue, and applied
<ogra_ac> and we have a fix ?
<rsalveti> yup
<ogra_ac> ndec, check if the makefiles in the init dir get patched to install oamp4
<rsalveti> I'm just building a new uImage and mpoirier will probably forward this to the kernel team
<ogra_ac> *omap
<GrueMaster> We'll need to test against a non-modified board to make sure it doesn't break C4 & XM A-A2.
<ogra_ac> rsalveti, GrueMaster so once we have the file, we indeed should provide info
<ogra_ac> yup
<GrueMaster> A3 shipped as of last Friday.
<ogra_ac> thats really bad timing
<rsalveti> yeah
<ogra_ac> given we will all be travelling
<rsalveti> for default there's no console, and the screen doesn't work
<rsalveti> not good :-)
<ndec> ogra_ac: grep omap alsactl/init/Makefile --> empty
<rcn-ee_> kinda.. there was  a note in the A2 schematic that i and other didn't notice.. ;)
<GrueMaster> rcn-ee_: A2 or A3?
<ogra_ac> ndec, thats weird, my patch definitely patches Makefile.in and .am
<rcn-ee_> the A2 schematic had a note that it would be changing.. ;)
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: I just didn't expect a3 so soon
<rsalveti> glad that at least we don't need to change x-loader/u-boot for it
<rcn-ee_> on the plus side for power managment users, invert that pin and you disable the tfp410 chip to save some juice on the a3..
<ndec> ogra_ac: it's weird, when I run dpkg-buildpackage, it does not apply the patch serie
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: nice
<ndec> ogra_ac: quilt.make is commented out in debian/rules.
<ndec> ogra_ac: i need to go home now. let's talk about this tomorrow.
<Sonny_8bit> hello, i am currently @ beagleboard under maverick. pls help me to install powervr-omap3
<rsalveti> Sonny_8bit: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<Sonny_8bit> thanks
<Sonny_8bit> after installing powered usb-hub mouse is working fine
<rsalveti> cool
<rsalveti> also, make sure your user is also at the video group
<rsalveti> tested this morning and it seems the user is not at the video group by default
<rsalveti> and this is required to access the pvr device
<Sonny_8bit> ok, i am starting...
<Neko> guys where are the libegl1-sgx-omap4 etc. packages kept?
<Sonny_8bit> system says sonny@sonny-beagleboard:/$ sudo apt-get install libegl1-sgx-omap3 libgles1-sgx-omap3 libgles2-sgx-omap3 Чтение списков пакетов... Готово Построение дерева зависимостей        Чтение информации о состоянии... Готово E: Не удалось найти пакет libegl1-sgx-omap3 E: Не удалось найти пакет libgles1-s
<Sonny_8bit> sorry i use russian localisation
<ogra_ac> great, my UTF-8 works :P
<ogra_ac> Neko, in the omap4 PPA
<Sonny_8bit> it cannot find packages
<ogra_ac> Sonny_8bit, do you have multiverse enabled ?
<Neko> URL?
<ogra_ac> and universe too
<Neko> launchpad URL I mean
<Neko> I can't search for it it says no results
<ogra_ac> Neko, just click on the TI icon on your panda
<ogra_ac> oh, wait :P
<Neko> I don't have a panda
<Sonny_8bit> hmm i dont know exactly 'cause i am new in linux
<ogra_ac> get one ;)
<Neko> I have a beagle, but I'm not doing this on that :D
<Neko> the idea is we match the mx51 gl libs to the same kind of installation process
<ogra_ac> you wouldnt get the icon on a beagle ;)
<ogra_ac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev/+archive/release
<ogra_ac> Neko, ^^^
<ogra_ac> next time search LP yourself
<Neko> I did!
<Neko> it said no results
<Neko> nothing..
<Neko> tiomap-dev is what I should have searched for it seems :D
<rsalveti> Sonny_8bit: you can activate at the package manager or by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<rsalveti> you'll see that the multiverse and universe repos are commented
<ogra_ac> searching for omap4 gets me 350 results
<Sonny_8bit> ok - BB is too slow i am waiting for package manger task switch :)
<rsalveti> ogra_ac: the default user is not part of the video group, the one used to access the pvr driver
<rsalveti> ogra_ac: in this case how we fix that?
<ogra_ac> rsalveti, well, the video group isnt used by the system, not sure
<ogra_ac> in fact none of the groups are anymore
<ogra_ac> apart from adm and admin probably
<rsalveti> yup, true
<ogra_ac> i wonder how fglrx and nvidia do it
<rsalveti> ubuntu adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<rsalveti> default groups
<Sonny_8bit> am i nee to run synaptic package manager or ubuntu software center?
<Sonny_8bit> *need
<ogra_ac> Sonny_8bit, either will work
<rsalveti> Sonny_8bit: see http://www.omappedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_PPA
<ogra_ac> Sonny_8bit, in software center the sources entries can be found under edit
<rsalveti> the Enable Universe Repositories on your PandaBoard
<ogra_ac> rsalveti, thats for omap4 though
<rsalveti> should be similar, but you should enable universe and multiverse
<ogra_ac> yeah
<rsalveti> ogra_ac: I know, just to display the picture and how it should look like
<ogra_ac> yep
<ogra_ac> hrm ... so much about USB audio works ...
 * ogra_ac just bought a USB soundblaster stick
<rsalveti> ogra_ac: still not fixed?
<rsalveti> oh, sorry
<rsalveti> was thinking about panda audio :-)
<ogra_ac> rsalveti, no, thats for my ac100
<ogra_ac> i bought a lot of USB crap today ;)
<rsalveti> hahah
<ogra_ac> 16G usb keys that completely vanish in the socket
<ogra_ac> pretty cool things
<ogra_ac> and a 1.8" HDD
<rsalveti> nice
<ogra_ac> yeah, really great for traveling
<Neko> ogra, show show show.. I would love a USB key like that
<ogra_ac> tsk
<ogra_ac> so my new shiny 1.8" disk comes preformatted ...
<ogra_ac> with NTFS
 * ogra_ac shakes his head
<GrueMaster> Cool.  Should work great on your Windows 7 system.  :P
<pwork> Hello, I'm new to linux arm, but not so new to linux (using and tweaking a debian lenny from command line only for 2 years)
<pwork> I try to run ubuntu on a HTC Desire android smartphone, using http://nexusonehacks.net/nexus-one-hacks/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-your-nexus-oneandroid/
<pwork> I installed an Ubuntu ARM img so far, but I can tell things are broken in the OS : dpkg is broken for example :
<pwork> "failed to exec dpkg-deb to extract control information: No such file or directory"
<pwork> /usr/bin/apt-get doesn't exist neither
<pwork> aptitude reinstall dpkg is not possible, since it itself uses dpkg and give me the same error than above
<pwork> So here is my question : how can I reinstall an Ubuntu ARM image ?
<pwork> The current image is tweaker for the phone, so I'd like to overwrite/reinstall things, without clearing the vhole install
<GrueMaster> First, is your phone cpu arm v7?
<pwork> GrueMaster, Yes
<pwork> Jere is what I get from inside the ARM image :
<pwork> root@localhost:/# uname -a
<pwork> Linux localhost 2.6.32.15-gf9c0527 #1 PREEMPT Fri Jul 23 17:26:53 CST 2010 armv7l GNU/Linux
<pwork> root@localhost:/# cat /etc/lsb-release
<pwork> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<pwork> DISTRIB_RELEASE=9.10
<pwork> DISTRIB_CODENAME=karmic
<pwork> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 9.10"
<pwork> root@localhost:/#
<GrueMaster> As to Ubuntu Images, they are created for specific platforms (Beagleboard, BeagleXM, Panda, etc).
<GrueMaster> Karmic was ArmV6+VFP iirc.
<pwork> And how is packages management performed ? Since each image has a specific arch that is bound to a phone ?
<pwork> (if you've links, I 'm asking you the man here :s)
<pwork> I mean : atm, I use a lenny, that has repositories and packages for i386 or amd64, but nothing for armForSpecificPhone
<GrueMaster> They are just armel under Ubuntu.  Jaunty was Armv5, Karmic armV6+vfp, lucid+ is armv7.
<GrueMaster> I'm assuming that somewhere down the road (around Ubuntu-S), we will be supporting Armv8 or some such.
<pwork> GrueMaster, Ok :) Thanks for info. So if dkpg, and so far base system, is broken, I need to shift from the "place ubuntu.zip on your SD card" black box method to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<pwork> Through android asb shell, I should be able to run this ?
<GrueMaster> That would probably be the best approach.
<pwork> (adb)
<pwork> Ok, thanks :)
<GrueMaster> I don't know about the android part.  I only test Ubuntu on supported hardware.
<pwork> Bye
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: at http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~beagleboard-kernel/%2Bjunk/2.6-stable/annotate/head:/patches/beagle/0001-omap-beagle-a2-3-fix-dvi-reset-gpio.patch do we actually need to set up GPIO 129?
<rsalveti> on A2 it goes to DVI_UP, but pin 4 is disabled (from the schematics)
<rsalveti> and on A3 this gpio is nc
<rsalveti> I know that setting up gpio 170 for xM is wrong, but not sure if we actually need to set up gpio 129
<rcn-ee_> rsalveti, that first gpio should be done, but it for maverick it's not needed.. (can't think of a good sru reason, since it works..)
<rsalveti> should make no difference, just to see if I should apply the entire patch
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: but from the schematics, does it make any sense to set up gpio 129 while pin 4 lifted to disable
<rsalveti> on page 9, from a2 schematics
<rcn-ee_> loading.. ;) mouse died..
<rsalveti> on maverick we're already setting beagle_dvi_device.reset_gpio = 129;
<rsalveti> at beagle_display_ini
<rcn-ee_> then you'r safe.. i diff'ed between angstrom (which wasn't having an issue) that was one big thing i was missing in my tree but it doesn't affect the dvi issue people where having.. (i need to rename that patch..)
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: I know, was just reviewing other changes
<rsalveti> to make sure we're fine with all the needed changes
<rcn-ee_> okay... yeap as long as you set it somewhere else it should be fine..
<rcn-ee_> gpio 129 pin..
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: but if pin 4  is lifted to disable, does it make any difference?
<rsalveti> just curious, can be wrong because I'm not a hardware engineer
<rcn-ee_> for the A2? with pin 4 lifted, that pin should go high on TFP410 which sets it in non power save mode...
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: this is the patch we're using: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=commitdiff;h=8a1f3f2ed8b35c03606b90eecccda612aa48d32a;hp=a9296f7cc96073c74d06b2ea5e300e620f856177
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: yeah, but my question is, does it make any difference to set gpio_129 when the pin 4 is lifted and the pin is high anyway
<rsalveti> anyway, good that we're not setting gpio 170 at xM
<rcn-ee_> ah sorry i see it.. yeah it looks like the 129 gpio is not needed, since it's not hocked up on the A2 and the A3 uses a differnet pin..
<rcn-ee_> that's why it's worked on my board without that patch..
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: yeah
<pwork> Back, I'm running a debian lenny am64, and plan to create a ubuntu maverick rootstock. Debian lenny's bpo debootstrap doesn't suport ubuntu maverick (no script), so I plan to run a maverick live cd (if it exists) and create the rootstock from here.
<pwork> Does it sounds possible ?
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: so the only needed change is to avoid using gpio 170 at xM while setting up dvi
<rcn-ee_> pwork, lenny's qemu might be too old..
<ogra_ac> it very likely is
<rcn-ee_> yeah avoid the gpio 170 on the xm and set GPIO2 high to enable the TFP410..
<ogra_ac> using a livecd will be slow but work
<rsalveti> because this will probably affect some other stuff
<pwork> rcn-ee: Indeed, but I just realize that I have an unstable debian chroot installed on it. Maybe I can debootstrap from this unstable chroot, to create a ubuntu maverick chroot. It would be a chroot inside another chroot, don't know if it's reasonable
<rcn-ee_> yeap, it might.. for maverick i'd only touch the xM and add the GPIO2 bit, tested on my xM A
<rsalveti> yeah, if you're using qemu be sure that the version is newer enough
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: yup, porting the patch right now
<pwork> rcn-ee, ogra : Thanks. Slow is not a problem. I'm myself quite slow too :p
<ogra_ac> heh
<rcn-ee_> pwork, the unstable chroot should work, rootstock with lucid/maverick really stress's out qemu.. ;)
<Neko> persia, hi... this "autodetecting hardware in X that is not properly detectable" discussion
<Neko> markos will be there but he won't be able to see that discussion as we think arm stuff is more important
<rsalveti> rcn-ee_: we also need to check upstream later, still pulling the linux-omap tree
<Neko> but I would love to find input on braindead stuff like how xorg-video-vesa and vga and other completely non-arm video drivers are installed by default
<ogra_ac> Neko, eh should have subscribed properly
<Neko> ogra "subscribed properly"? :D
<ogra_ac> Neko, the scheduling software takes attendance into account
<Neko> they conflict
<ogra_ac> to the spec
<ogra_ac> right
<rcn-ee_> Yeap, i was looking at tmlind's master, it's missing the xM check in that location, so we need to wait for that..
<ogra_ac> the SW cares for them to not conflict if you are subscribed to both
<Neko> we had to sub late, sorry
<Neko> but, persia has an efikamx... :)
<pwork> I'm surely missing some point, but I won't use qemu : this rootstock image is intended to run on an android phone, not on a PC emulator (I believe qemu is an ARm emulator for PC :s)
<ogra_ac> is he subbed to both specs ?
<ogra_ac> the schedule is still dynamically changing
<rsalveti> pwork: yeah, but rootstock uses qemu
<rsalveti> to generate the image
<rsalveti> unless you're on arm already
<pwork> Ah ok
<pwork> rsalveti, : Tip: In my country, 'salveta' is a brand of water with bubbles. Could be of some interest for you
<pwork> :D
<rsalveti> pwork: haha, which country?
<ogra_ac> sounds italian
<ogra_ac> (guessing)
<Neko> markos_ see ogra's comments above....
<rsalveti> salveti is an italian name
<Neko> subscribe and they may not conflict?
<pwork> rsalveti, France
<ogra_ac> Neko, yeah, with a bit of luck ...
<ogra_ac> Neko, if you want to make sure, you need to make your participation essential ... but that should be reserved for people actually being essential for the spec
<Neko> it is more an informational thing
<bkero> persia: ping
<kmargar> Neko: yeah, I'll subscribe to it as well
<Neko> kmargar, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/track/performance/ Thursday, top
<kmargar> moment
<markos_> those go without saying :
<markos_> :)
<zumbi_> what a couple on uds :)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-20
<Neko> *yawn*
<Neko> is plymouth meant to work on armel?
<Neko> I tried all the usual tricks and it just never does anything
<Neko> I can't even get it to --show-splash from a terminal
<bkero> persia: ping ping :)
<meiye> speak chinese
<cooloney> meiye: why chinese, 你好
<meiye> NO 第一次来这里。我的英文很差。
<persia> bkero, Hello.
<persia> Neko, It works with the default omap3 image on a C4 at least.
<persia> !zh
<ubot2> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<bkero> persia: Hi. :)  I was told that you have a Netwalker too.  I'm trying to get a newer kernel on mine.
<meiye> thanks
<bernard_> rcn-ee: can i propose a trivial fix to your build_kernel.sh script? http://pastebin.com/Angukv4y
<Neko> persia, hmm, it doesn't here for some reason
<Neko> the boot process is >20 seconds and it never appears
<Neko> I just got ureadahead working to absolutely no benefit :D
<bernard_> rcn-ee: otherwise, running build_kernel.sh twice actually rebuilds the kernel twice, as the config options have changed.
<Neko> rcn-ee, btw I meant to ask you why you are doing Beagleboard stuff.. work or play or.. ?
<Neko> I ask because guys like you should have more fun arm hardware to play with (i.e. do you want a free imx515 board? :)
<bkero> OooooOoo
<persia> bkero, Excellent.
<bkero> persia: Do you have a newer kernel than 2.6.28 on it?
<persia> Neko, No idea, although I've heard that some folk are trying to remove the splash from plymouth in Ubuntu, which may affect that.
<persia> bkero, I don't.  I know of a 2.6.36-pre kernel that boots, but it doesn't support video or network, making it less than useful.
<Neko> the grub-does-splash-and-we-rely-on-kms thing?
<persia> Something like that.  Mind you, it won't work for some special cases.
<Neko> yeah everyone who has an intel graphics, anyone who has a graphics card nouveau doesn't really support... crazy radeon cards that are too new
<Neko> :)
<bkero> persia: I have a 2.6.36-rc8 kernel...that doesn't show a framebuffer.
<persia> if you want to force plymouth to be on, the easiest way is to use luks-encrypted disks, which then require plymouth user interaction to get the passphrase.
<Neko> well I did this
<Neko> sudo plymouthd &
<bkero> persia: where would I go about getting mor einformation/working on this almost-working 2.6.36-pre?
<Neko> sudo plymouth --show-splash
<Neko> it does nothing
<persia> Neko, Hrm?  No, the special cases where it doesn't work are related to critical input/output.  That stuff looks ugly in some situations are just bugs.
<persia> bkero, git://git.linaro.org/people/amitk/linux-2.6.git is the repo
<Neko> I just don't understand why it doesn't do anything
<bkero> persia: is there a .config for it?
<persia> Neko, I don't know enough about plymouth to know why that would or wouldn't work.
<persia> bkero, No.
<bkero> Bleh, I'll try my .config then
<persia> bkero, My understanding is that the tree was based on FSL BSPs + netwalker 2.6.28 patches + Efika MX patches.
<persia> (plus potentially other ARM-interesting stuff).
<persia> Neko, Reading backscroll: I don't have an efikamx (although I have other i.MX51 hardware).
<bkero> persia: awesome, at least it's closer to vanlila
<Neko> we sent you one didn't we
<Neko> or.. you're getting one at UDS?
<Sonny_8bit> rsalveti: yesterday i've installed powervr on maverick and switch to ubuntu desktop mode, but whole system performance is still very poor :( (I use beagle C4)
<persia> Neither, to the best of my knowledge.  I'll take one if you're offering, but I'm not sure I'd provide as much benefit as others might.
<Neko> well you recommended 10 boards to be sent out I thought one went to you
<persia> bkero, If you can get something that is even close to working, *please* let me know: I'll be an excited tester.  I've run into more than I understand about the kernel, and have been looking at trying to get maverick working with recompiled 2.6.28
<persia> Neko, No.  Those were all to people who will do something more interesting than say "I have one of those" on IRC.
<Neko> grahhhhhh network manager applet doesn't bloody work
<Neko> why wouldn't it be in the panel by default?
<persia> Check .xsession-errors
<bkero> persia: I do have working lucid and maverick images booting off SD card, tomorrow night I'm going to try to get them on the MTD :)
<persia> bkero, You do?  Which kernel?
<bkero> persia: 2.6.28.  http://blueheaven.ws/2010/10/06/sharp-netwalker-ubuntu-lucid-image/
<persia> Is that a recompiled kernel, or the default kernel?
<bkero> default kernel
 * persia was running into libc6 segfaults running the stock kernel
<Neko> ** Message: applet now removed from the notification area
<Neko> ** (nm-applet) crap
<Neko> ** (nm-applet) crap
<Neko> ** Message" applet now embedded in the notification area
<bkero> persia: sometimes X would crash, that might be the same problem you ran into.  Talking with some Ubuntu guys here in Portland, they said that kernel was compiled for ARMv5, but the userland is ARMv7
<Neko> maybe it is there just hidden somehow
<Neko> bkero, for Netwalker?
<persia> bkero, Right.  From what I've been told, at a very minimum, it's important to recompile the kernel with a maverick toolchain.
<bkero> Neko: yes
<Neko> HEYYYY it magically came back
<Neko> I just took out eth0 from /etc/network/interfaces
<persia> bkero, But default userland is ARMv5 also.
<bkero> persia: is the 2.6.28 source even available?
<Neko> so it actually does not work anymore when it cannot manage a device? bah
<bkero> I wish I had some netwalker-like board that I could run serial on on while trying to debug this.
<Neko> ahem efikamx
<bkero> netwalker is a babbage derivative, mx51.  Is an efika MX pretty close? :)
<persia> bkero, That's a matter of some debate.  I usually point folk at http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com/updates/pool/public/l/linux-fsl-imx51/ for sources, but I've read that Sharp ended up shipping something different on some pages.
<bkero> persia: Do you have any idea what the araneo team is?  They added that string to the end of the stock kernel
<persia> Efika MX is *very* close, and has a known working more recent kernel.
<Neko> efika mx is closer to netwalker than babbage
<bkero> Really?  Awesome.  Does it have the same graphics/framebuffer?  Where would I get one of these gems?
<persia> bkero, The Araneo team was a mix of folks from various groups (including me) that ended up working on the Netwalker.
<persia> genesiusa.com sells the Efikamx at a reasonable price.
<bkero> persia: oh ok.  That one tricked armin76 and me, we couldn't figure out what it was.
<persia> Also a netbook, although unfortunately larger than is useful.
<bkero> Blah, the netbook does me no more good than the netwalker. :P
<persia> Just a name.  I *think* the "sendai" stuff was for the PC-T1, but I'm not 100% sure.
<Neko> yeah we ran out of cables for serial on the netbook too
<bkero> :(
<bkero> Neko: you work for genesi?
<Neko> delivery time: who the hell knows :(
<bkero> Or freescale or something? :P
<persia> Neko, But you have working framebuffer?  Would you expect an efika kernel to boot on a netwalker?
<Neko> yeah I'm the product manager
<Neko> haha no efika kernel won't boot on netwalker
<Neko> well. if someone backported patches maybe
<persia> Heh, figures.  Just checking :)
<Neko> but I never ever saw any
<Neko> there was a binary only kernel on a canonical partner repository and a broken Sharp opensource page
<persia> The Canonical page has source for the kernel.
<persia> But I heard someone claim that source didn't match the binary Sharp shipped.
<persia> No idea if that is true or not.
<Neko> it doesn't
<persia> Anyway, source from Canonical is known to boot.
<persia> Amusing thing is that a new Netwalker ends up having the Sharp kernel overwritten by a Canonical kernel when it first upgrades from the network.
<bkero> Oops, heh
<persia> So it's safe to use the Canonical sources if you want to play.
<bkero> Ok.  I'll try amitk's source first, I'd really like 2.6.36 :)
<persia> I got stuck trying to create a .config for that.
<Neko> hmm console-setup doesn't set fonts either
<persia> If you do get one, please enable aufs, as this makes it easier to use as a development environment.
<Neko> man this system is just ugly and no recourse until gdm comes up but that's 28 seconds :(
<bkero> persia: I have a config from a vanilla kernel that should be pretty damn close
<persia> bkero, For 2.6.36?
<bkero> persia: yea
<persia> Could you paste it?
<bkero> persia: sure, I don't have framebuffer working on it though :/
<persia> Oh, nevermind :)
<persia> I've another machine on which I can compile stuff with the maverick toolchain, but that one doesn't have enough RAM to run desktop acceptably.
<bkero> I was going to oldconfig it onto the amitk sources you linked me to
<persia> That makes sense.
<bkero> persia: have you tried those linaro amitk sources?  The master branch just looks like vanilla to me
<bkero> But there's wip-efikamx-cleanup3 branch too
<persia> I tried, but like I said, I got stuck trying to figure out what .config might make it work on a netwalker.
<persia> I'm unsure what branch makes sense.  Dunno how late you want to be up, but it's almost morning in Finland...
<bkero> I'm in the US west coast, I'll be up for another 2 hours playing GTA4 while this kernel compiles :)
<amitk> bkero: what are you trying to run?
<bkero> amitk: A Sharp Netwalker
<bkero> amitk: any experience with that?  It's an i.MX51
<amitk> bkero: no, never laid my hands on one. But I've been enabling the efika smarttop (http://www.genesi-usa.com/products) in mainline recently
<bkero> amitk: I think much the hardware is the same, I'm just concerned about the framebuffer.
<bkero> persia: do you know what kind of graphics the netwalker uses?  Just the MXC framebuffer?
<bkero> amitk: in your git repo, what branch should I be using for testing?  master, or wip-efikamx-cleanup3?
<amitk> bkero: my patches are now on their way to mainline, try this tree git://git.pengutronix.de/git/imx/linux-2.6.git (imx-for-2.6.37 branch)
<ndec> ogra: hi. did you get a chance to look at the alsa-utils stuff? it seems that the debian/patch/series is fine, but quilt is commented out in debian/rules
<persia> bkero, I think it's just the MXC framebuffer: check your dmesg
<persia> ndec, quilt often isn't necessary anymore, since the introduction of the new package formats.
<persia> dpkg now has it's own internal implementation of quilt which is almost (but not quite) the same.
<ndec> persia: ok... however when i build the package with dpkg-buildpackage after downloading the .diff from the upload queue, i can see that no patches are used
<ndec> persia: hence the omap4 file is not added since it's added in debian/patches
<persia> Since alsa-utils is Format: 3.0 (quilt) [you can check with apt-cache showsrc alsa-utils], it will automatically handle quilt patches without reference in debian/rules.
<bkero> persia: "MXC Video Output MXC Video Output.0: Registered device video0".  Looks like it.
<persia> bkero, Indeed.
<persia> ndec, Hrm.  I'd recommend trying from the .dsc and debian.tar.gz: sometimes there's something odd.  The patch ought get applied at unpack time, not at build time.
<bkero> mxc_sdc_fb looks like
<bkero> amitk: Have you merged that into mainline yte?
<ndec> persia: argh i see... i did apt-get source to get the old version (ubuntu3.2), then I applied the .diff with patch -p1 command...
<amitk> bkero: it will be, that is the tree that will get pulled by rmk who will feed it to linus
<persia> ndec, Ah, that won't work at all: the LP diff is only from ubuntu3.2 to ubuntu3.3 and you need from ubuntu3 to ubuntu3.3 if you want to get everything.
<persia> Or, it might if your apt-get source got 3.2.  Hmmm.
 * persia is confused.
<ndec> persia: i am trying this now, i downloaded the .dsc and .debian.tar.bz2 for ubuntu3.3. the patch is applied, and it's rebuilding now
<persia> ndec, Anyway, before you build, try `quilt push -a`
<persia> Ah, that's probably cleaner :)
<persia> amitk, Does that branch (pengutronix :: imx-for-2.6.37) have the framebuffer stuff?
<amitk> persia: I don't think so
<amitk> still WIP
<ndec> persia: looks better after the build now. I will install and reboot... and we'll see if i have audio
<persia> ndec, Excellent.
<persia> amitk, That's what I thought you said before.  Just checking.
<persia> bkero, ^^
<bkero> persia: so no framebuffer?  blah :(
<persia> bkero, Rather, needs forward-porting :)
<bkero> persia: oh, is that all? ;)
<bkero> persia: from that 2.6.28 ubuntu source you posted earlier?
<persia> Ought be.  I wouldn't expect the code quality to be suitable for upstream for a straight forward-port, but it ought be OK for netwalker users.
<ndec> persia: ogra: i installed alsa-utils ... ubuntu3.3, reboot, still no sound (I tried gst-launch audiotestsrc ! alsasink).
<persia> That said, I don't know how much the underlying models have changed: might be a fair bit of forward-porting.
<ndec> persia: ogra: i am running kernel -903-omap4 rel 16
<ndec> lag: see ^^^
<persia> ndec, Hrm.  I'm not sure the gstreamer test was one that was used.  Were any of the prior hacks applied, or was this from a clean image?
<bkero> persia: I'm certain there is.  Good news!  I work with one of the radeondrm developers, I can ask him about porting a simple framebuffer :)
<ndec> persia: clean image (10.10) with updates from -udpates, + -proposed + my own built alsa-utils. never ran any custom amixer script. i rebooted a couple of times
<persia> bkero, Excellent!  Good luck.
<persia> ndec, Do the outputs appear in the volume manager?
<lag> ndec: What are the results of "find / -name omap4"
<ndec> persia: i guess you mean in the sound applet, right?
<persia> Yep.
<persia> lag, That's a very agressive find.  You sure you don't just need the output of /usr/share/alsa/ ?
<lag> It doesn't take too long, but yeah, that would be helpful
<lag> I couldn't remember the exact path
<persia> Ought be /usr/share/alsa/init/omap4
<cooloney> persia: yeah
<cooloney> that's it
<lag> That'll do then
<lag> ndec: --^
<cooloney> i failed to find that file
<lag> I fear it is still missing
<ndec> lag: /usr/share/alsa/init/omap4 is there
<lag> That's good news
<ndec> persia: no it's not in the output menu. i see only dummy output
<persia> Hrm.  Something didn't work as expected then.
<ndec> persia: i think the sound apple requires pulse, and ogra told me that we still don't have the pulse patches, only alsa.
<lag> What is the contents of: /proc/asound/cards
<ndec> lag: do you have a command to test alsa handy? i generally use gst-launch
<lag> Let me see if I can remember it
<persia> ndec, You may be right.  My understanding was that the remaining pulse profile stuff was only required for HDMI.
<lag>  aplay -Dplughw:<card>,<device> <file>
<lag> IIRC
<persia> With the patches, simple `aplay foo.wav` might work.
 * persia isn't sure just how many outputs appear
<ndec> persia: lag: aplay something.wav --> no sound
<lag> Can you paste bin `aplay -l`
<lag> And `cat /proc/asound/cards`
<ndec> lag: persia: if you want to test this on your side, here is my .deb: http://dl.free.fr/rq6u1HCCE/alsa-utils_1.0.23-2ubuntu3.3_armel.deb
<lag> Also, what was the exact aplay command you issued?
<lag> ndec: Unfortunately, I don't have up to date hardware
<lag> ndec: I have been left behind :(
<Martyn> okay, other-arm-server-optimize-lamp-stack blueprint filed.
<lag> ndec: It would help if you can provide my requested information :)
<ndec> lag: argh... aplay -l --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/516703/
<ndec> lag: i am doing it, don't worry..
<lag> :)
<lag> That looks good
 * lag sees lots of Pandas
<ndec> lag: and this looks good too: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516704/
<lag> ndec: Looks good to me
<lag> And the aplay command you issued to play the audio file?
<Martyn> Panda Panda everywhere, and not a Beagle in sight
<ndec> lag: it looks good.. but it does not sound good ;-)
<lag> :)
<lag> ndec: ?
<persia> Martyn, Lots of folk (like me) have Beagles.  But beagle seems better supported in maverick today: less bugs => less traffic.
<ndec> lag: i tried aplay foo.wav, it seems to play but no sound
<persia> Do you actually have a WAV named "foo"?
<lag> Try specifying a device
<lag> aplay -Dplughw:0,7 <file>
<lag> Will play through HDMI for example
<ndec> lag: i don't have a hdmi monitor, so I should use 0,0, right?
<ndec> lag: aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav --> audio open error invalid argument
<lag> Try them all sequentially
<lag> I don't know which one is mapped correctly, is the honest answer
<lag> Pay particular attention to 9 and 11
<berco> ndec: lag: plughw:0,0 or plughw:0,2 should work
<ndec> 0,0 and 0,2 --> invalid argument
<berco> ndec: what is the output of aplay -L ?
<ndec> 0,7 -> it seems to play but no sound ( i don't have hdmi display)
<ndec> 0,9 seems to play, but no sound
<lag> berco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516703/
<lag> Oh, capital L
<berco> and uppercase L
<lag> ;)
<berco> :)
<ndec> berco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/516710/
<berco> ndec: have you tried aplay -Dpulse <wave file>?
<ndec> berco: no sound
<berco> ndec: I think you can also use aplay -Dplughw:Panda,0
<hrw> berco: aplay -Dpulse will get back to alsa
<ndec> lag: persia: ogra: we looked into this with berco, after running alsactl init 0, things work better. and after reboot sound is there. the output tab shows 'panda analog stereo' and the hardware tab show 'panda'
<persia> That's confusing.  I thought ogra sorted that.  hrm.
<lag> You still have to issue alsactl :(
<lag> Perhaps ogra will know more when he returns
<lag> He knows the current state of the required packages
<persia> lag, But there's a hardcoded call to alsactl on one of the SRUs.  Is it just a race condition?
<berco> persia: if you call alsa-utils restart, then it will ignore again our omap4 file and reset all amixer values. In this case, you need to issue again alsactl init 0.
<persia> berco, Hrm.  Shouldn't it notice the omap4 file on restart?  Why would it re-ignore it?
<berco> persia: that's the problem I think. We need to understand why and I also thought that fix from ogra was to address this.
<lag> Hence why you need to ask him
<lag> He has all this information
<ndec> persia: lag: ogra: pulse is not working by default, it works if I add tsched=0 in /etc/pulse/default.pa on line 'load-module module-udev-detect'
<ndec> after this change I can play MP3 in totem
<persia> Hrm.  I thought the solution was to use pulse profiles, but I suppose we could add a udev rule to do that if the profiles weren't enough.
<persia> berco or diwic would know more.
<lag> Has the one line change in /usr/share/alsa/init/00main been persistent?
<persia> Yes, in 3.3
<berco> lag: line has been changed in 00main
<berco> we are still missing the /usr/share/pulseaudio/profile-sets .conf file
<lag> Ah
<lag> Would that cause these symptoms?
<ndec> lag: no. we need tsched=0, it tells pulse to use an interupt based scheduling algo, instead of time based. I think this is a problem in driver. we needed this even with the manual pulse config before.
<ndec> lag: well that said, this parameter might as well be put in profile-sets....
<lag> Doesn't sound unreasonable
<ogra> morning
<ogra> sigh ... so many pings
<ogra> so as i said last week ... alsactl init (which doesnt need a 0 appended, else you might get undesired results)  is only called if no state file exists by the package, and as i said i need more tests on a virgin install to find if we also need to call it once by postinst
<ogra> s/exists by the package/exists by the time the package is installed/
<ogra> how you should test it atm is: right after install and before first reboot, install the updates (or the manually rolled alsa-utils) ... after first reboot sound will work (also in pulse) but pulse will not expose the HDMI interface until we have added the pulse profile
 * ogra hopes thats clear
<ogra> you should never call aslactl manually
<ogra> berco, ndec, lag, persia ^^^
<berco> ogra: ndec can probably comment better but I understood he installed the package updates, rebooted and no sound
<berco> ogra: we had to manually call alsactl init
<ogra> berco, on a virgin system right after install ?
<berco> ndec: ?
<ogra> as i said, i'm still evaluating the postinst stuff, thats why you need to do it at a point where no state file exists
<berco> ogra: but you are right. After asound.state file is created, sound is there after a reboot
<ogra> right and the init has to happen before it exists
<ogra> thats what my change does ...
<ogra> i was planning to work around that in postinst but need the results from a virgin system first
<ogra> in any case pulse works by default in all my tests, i dont get why ndec had to touch the config at all on a virgin system
<berco> ogra: I think ndec is busy right now, let's wait a couple of min to double check if he made the test from a virgin 10.10
<ogra> yeah
<_dash_> hi I am trying to istall arm toolchain with  “apt-get install gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi"
<_dash_> on ubuntu 10.04
<_dash_> but it gives me error E: Couldn't find package gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi
<_dash_> What does it require in source.list ?
<_dash_> hrw: ??
<persia> _dash_, I think the cross-toolchain is only available in maverick.
<persia> We typically don't cross-compile anything anyway: I'll encourage you to native-compile whatever you need.
<_dash_> i WANT TO CROSS COMPILE KERNEL
<_dash_> sorry for caps
<_dash_> How do I get it on lucid ?
<hrw> _dash_: https://wiki.linaro.org/MichaelHope/Sandbox/CrossCompilerOnLucid
<hrw> ops - thats old
<hrw> https://wiki.linaro.org/WorkingGroups/ToolChain/CrossCompilerOnLucid is proper
<_dash_> thanks hrw:
<ndec> ogra: berco: i am back... sorry was in  a call
<ndec> ogra: berco: what I did is: 10.10 fresh install, updates with -updates, then with -proposed without any reboot so far. no sound. but this is because alsa-utils is not in -proposed yet. then I tried to reboot (argh!), then I built alsa-utils from the upload queue, and still no sound, but I did reboot before
<ndec> then I ran alsactl init, and rebooted again, and sound was there. but I needed a tweak in pulse (tsched=0) otherwise totem would crash
<ogra_ac> but you had system sounds at that state ?
<ogra_ac> i.e. the login melody
<berco> ogra_ac: yes, system sound after all that
<ndec> yes
<ndec> ogra_ac: but playing thourgh totem and/or gst fails after a few seconds
<ogra_ac> ndec, sounds good, i assume we can solve the tsched issue through the pulse profile, i'll add an alsactl init call to postinst and the alsa part should be fine then (so people can install it after first boot too)
<ndec> ogra_ac: will it work after several reboots as well ;-) just kidding.
<ogra_ac> no, indeed you have to reapply the updates on very boot :P
<ogra_ac> *every
<sguiriec> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<persia> Um.
<rcn-ee> interesting catch bernard_ on my side, i'm tweaking patches/config every time so it's usually different but for end users that make it easier..
<pwork> Hello, I installed a maverick chroot on a debian lenny, and tried to build a rootstock image with info on this pastebin : http://paste.ubuntu.com/516807/. Unfortunately, it ended with an error that is not very explicit to me (also in pastebin). Do you have any idea what went wrong please ? It could be related to a previously failed upgrade from lucid to maverick (logs included)
<pwork> I know it's not the good place for general linux related questions. The failed upgrade info is here as context, but I don't think it's related with the ARM rootstock failure
<persia> pwork, Consider using one of the "minimal"  or "standard" seeds from the platform seed collection if you're looking at a minimal system.
<pwork> persia, Thanks :) I try it now
<persia> I'm not sure it will help with your problem, but ... :)
<persia> I don't see anything in the log that would explain why you got "E: Second stage build in chroot failed !".
<persia> Upgrade is probably something funny about being running in a chroot.  I generally use apt-get dist-upgrade in chroots (although I know it doesn't do a lot of useful cleanup necessary for real functional systems).
<pwork> Yes, this first error seems to be the cause of the following ones, but this first error has no  real error mentionned before it
<pwork> persia, Yes, funny and frightening, since it includes boot images and grub upgrades :s
<pwork> lucid is the first update where a prompt was giving user the choice not to install or update grub. In previous updates, grub did update my /dev/sda :s
<pwork> But fortunately, nothing got fuck** up for the host OS
<ogra_ac> rootstock uses qemu-arm-static which expects that your kernel can execute armel binaires
<ogra_ac> there should be a --no--root (or similar) option that makes it use a vm instead of a chroot
<ogra_ac> (in maverick at least, i dont think thats solvable for lusid unless you make your host kernel behave right)
<persia> !ohmy | pwork
<pwork> I'm not as much knowledget on chroots : a chroot doesn't own its own kernel ?
<ubot2> pwork: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<pwork> It uses the host one ?
<persia> Almost certainly, yes.  If you want to run a separate kernel, you need to be in a VM.
<ogra_ac> it uses binfmt_misc to run qemu-arm-static
<pwork> Ok, I'll go with the --no-root option so, or building the image from a live cd
<ogra_ac> if the host kernel isnt set up for that it will most likely fail to chroot
<pwork> I feel like I did a ubuntu chroot for nothing :p
<pwork> My host has this kernel :  2.6.32-bpo.5-amd64 (lenny backport)
<ogra_ac> the kernel doesnt matter, the binfmt setup does
<ogra_ac> you need qemu-arm-static installed and configured on the host (ubuntu does that automatically)
<pwork> binmft-support 1.2.11
<ogra_ac> qemu-arm-static should work with any binfmt version
<ogra_ac> but i doubt its available in lenny
<pwork> ogra, Ok, I install this on the debian host so, hoping version is not too old
<pwork> It will slow ubuntu down
<ogra_ac> ??
<ogra_ac> why should it
<pwork> My english is not good :) I mean ubuntu can do better since it has more up-to-date software. The lenny's host has older software
<ogra_ac> well, and in ubuntu such features are deeply integrated ... in debian you usually (or often) have to do manual configuration
<pwork> So I don't know if setting up qemu-arm-static on a lenny will be up-to-date enough to build a armv7 stockroot
<pwork> Ok, manual settings are cool, just wonder about too old software versions on the debian OS
<pwork> I'll try it tonight adter work and will back to you
<pwork> (after)
<ogra_ac> good luck
<pwork> Thanks, strength and honor Russel
<pwork> :p
<persia> ogra, qemu-arm-static is deprecated,and we're dropping it soon: please recommend qemu-kvm-static-extra
<persia> Err, qemu-kvm-extras-static
<persia> (yes, I know this is hard to remember, but still)
<ogra_ac> silly
<ogra_ac> and wont help for debian users at all
 * ogra_ac would really like to keep the transitional package
<persia> Why?
<persia> Debian folk can't use qemu-arm-static either.
<ogra_ac> neither anything with qemu-kvm
<ogra_ac> i think in debian its just called qemu-static
<persia> qemu-user-static
<persia> Anyway, point being, it has stuff for N architectures, not just arm.
<persia> I suppose it could be split per-architecture or something, but calling it qemu-arm-static is silly, considering the contents.
<ogra_ac> but a sane package name
<persia> In the abstract, yes.  In the implementation, very certainly not.
<ogra_ac> ??
<persia> The implementation isn't only arm.
<ogra_ac> yep
<ogra_ac> which is fine
<persia> So unless you change the packaging structure, calling it anything "arm" is wildly incorrect.
<persia> That said, with a different structure, "qemu-arm-static" is a perfectly reasonable package name.
<persia> It just doesn't even begin to approach anything similar to what we release.
 * persia stops being a pedant for a few hours
<ogra_ac> so building alsa-driver definitely breaks trying to redefine hrtimer
<ogra_ac> (on the ac100 kernel)
<lag> ogra: Thank you
<ogra_ac> lag, ?
<ogra_ac> for trying to build alsa on ac100 ?
<lag> Nope
<lag> For filling in my Wiki
<ogra_ac> oh, welcome !
<ogra_ac> was a pleasure ;)
<lag> :)
<lag> Nice lies
<armin76> bkero: what tricked me?
<kgilmer> hello, what is the list of all options for the --seed parameter of rootstock?
<ogra_ac> all packages in ubuntu ;)
<kgilmer> thanks ogra_ac
<kgilmer> i see examples like "ubuntu-minimal"
<kgilmer> in the man page
<ogra_ac> right
<kgilmer> is there a subset of all ubuntu packages that makes sense?  I guess ubuntu-minimal is probably a good place to start...
<hrw> ubuntu-desktop?
<kgilmer> so if i used "--seed nano" i would get a rootfs with only nano installed?
<ogra_ac> yes
<ogra_ac> ubuntu-minimal is a default anyway
<kgilmer> i tried that first hrw but some rc script is locking it up.
<ogra_ac> so you would get ubuntu-minimal+nano
<kgilmer> oh ic
<kgilmer> thanks ogra_ac hrw that's what I needed
<ogra_ac> debootstrap (which runs first) installs ubuntu-minimal ... so --seed ubuntu-minimal is actually a no-op
<kgilmer> ic
 * rsalveti lunch
<Deformative> Hi.
<Deformative> I am following this:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall but it doesn't boot into the "create username/password" prompt it says it will.
<Deformative> Is there a default?  I just get a gui login prompt.
<rsalveti> Deformative: which hardware are you using?
<rsalveti> are you using the initrd or just uImage?
<Deformative> beagleboard
<Deformative> uImage
<rsalveti> if you modified your boot arguments, to use just uImage this is expected
<Deformative> Oh I see.
<rsalveti> you should boot it with uimage and uinitrd, like what you get when writing the image with dd
<rsalveti> because then it'll resize your sd card and set up the environment to call oem-config
<mpoirier> GrueMaster: good afternoon
<GrueMaster> mpoirier: Good afternoon to you too.
<mpoirier> GrueMaster: have you had a chance to boot (and work) 10.10 on beagle C4 lately ?
<GrueMaster> No.  Haven't powered it on since I got home from TI.
<mpoirier> humm.... not good...
<Deformative> Thankyou rsalveti, That fixed the problem.
<rsalveti> Deformative: np :-)
<GrueMaster> why?
<mpoirier> GrueMaster: I'm seeing GNOME errors after login in and I need as second pair of eyes to look at this.
<mpoirier> plus, system is very sluggish
<GrueMaster> I see them as well.  It is mainly due to lack of memory.
<GrueMaster> On XM it is fine.
<mpoirier> i don't have an XM...
<mouse-_> i'm working on an xm, i tried the ubuntu maverick image but it didn't work
<mouse-_> a build did work
 * kgilmer waits for digikey to ship my xm
<mouse-_> tried the droid image, didn't want to boot..tried the angstrom image, its kinda slow and muddy.. does ubuntu support the sgx drivers?
<Deformative> rsalveti: I am having issues now iwth getting past the splash boot with the "ubuntu" and 5 dots below it.
<mouse-_> and are there evtouch x11 drivers
<rsalveti> mouse-_: yup
<rsalveti> mouse-_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<mouse-_> great!!
<mouse-_> thanks. i've been googling so much, that i am google-eyed
<rsalveti> mouse-_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<rsalveti> there's currently an issue with xm A3
<rsalveti> following the wiki should be fine
<rsalveti> Deformative: were you able to see oem-config?
<rsalveti> takes a while for the first boot, creating swap and resizing the disk
<rsalveti> then the second boot should show you oem-config
<Deformative> Nevermind, I think I had bad sdcards.
<rsalveti> after the splash
<Deformative> Neither of the 16 gig cards work.
<Deformative> I put in a 4 gig one and it's fine.
<rsalveti> hm, interesting
<mouse-_> the xM shipped with a 4gig card, and i have a 16gig card. just bought an 8gig card - it didn't work
<mouse-_> so, maybe there are some bad cards in the lot
<rsalveti> I'm using 8gig just fine
<rsalveti> kingston and patriot
<mouse-_> returning it to replace, i'm sure it's not. ya, kingston for the 8 & 16
<Deformative> The ones that don't work for me are 16 gb kingston.
 * rsalveti out, time for dinner
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-21
<mouse-_> hm- anyone get adobe flash to work on this yet, or is the work porting the flash from 0xdroid up for grabs
<rcn-ee> mouse-_, ti's adobe binary was no help?
<Neko> I don't see what the point is, it's not really a product... see the little blurb under TI's flash page, if you wanna ship it anywhere, you have to be qualified by an Adobe partner
<Neko> it'll never ever go into a partner repo for example :(
<Neko> or restricted on armel
<Neko> unless digikey sponsor it..
<Neko> and pay for the oem services at canonical L]
<rcn-ee> me neither, it should be a straight download from adobe like x86.. but even their it's bloated, so it's a good thing it's that way.. ;)
<Neko> Adobe just don't have the manpower to do it on every little arm board
<Neko> it's hard enough building every possible combination on the PC :)
<Neko> different radeon and nvidia drivers, intel, amd, windows xp upwards, service packs, browser versions..
<rcn-ee> true...  i'm just thinking a generic universal armv7 binary.. ;) but without dsp help it would be too slow..
<Neko> most of flash is software anyway
<Neko> they have some fancy neon code in there
<rcn-ee> yeap, and ffmpeg plays flash videos fine..
<Neko> the amount of help you get for video codecs is minimal and on ARM they decided to use OpenMAX
<Neko> what's left that OpenMAX doesn't do, it's all software.. not custom DSP code, just plain C and some assembler
<Neko> it links to OpenGLES2 on iMX515 too, but there is a little contention on whether it is even using it
<Neko> someone said it may have been pushed to 10.2
<bkero> persia: I recompiled the netwalker kernel in my lucid image, and nothing has crashed yet. :D
<bernard_> mouse-_: i've gotten it running using binaries from maemo
<bernard_> (it = flash)
<rcn-ee> bernard_, that was a nice catch, that config change had been in their for almost a year.. ;)
<bernard_> rcn-ee: heh. i only found it because i'm compiling natively on my beagleboard, and the config change killed the dependency tracking.
<mouse-_> rcn-ee: ti's adobe binary ?? it's inaccessible :P
<bernard_> (now i can do minor changes, and rebuild my kernel on the beagle in 2 minutes)
<mouse-_> btw, has anyone else gotten any errors like this - [  116.582672] asoc: interface omap-mcbsp-dai-0 hw params failed
<mouse-_> bernard_: nice! thanks for the pointer
<bernard_> mouse-_: ack. same happens to me on login, but never after that.
<mouse-_> ahh, yeah
<mouse-_> oo, does the maemo flash use the sgx libs
<bernard_> mouse-_: doesn't look like it.
<bernard_> mouse-_: http://pastebin.com/brdmvuTc
<bernard_> mouse-_: all the libraries are in ubuntu except for 2.
<bernard_> mouse-_: libplayback-1-0 i copied from maemo also. libhildonfm i just created a dummy library for (it doesn't seem to use it unless it needs a file open/save dialog)
 * mouse-_ nods
<Neko> anyone noticed console-setup not fixing up the font?
<bernard_> rcn-ee: any chance you could pick up this patch in your 2.6-stable series? http://marc.info/?l=linux-omap&m=128744421925804&w=2
<bernard_> (davem's taken it for 2.6.37)
<Mike^> ogra_ac: just curious, does 'ac' stand for  toshiba ac100?
<ogra_ac> Mike^, yep
<Mike^> ogra_ac, and how is it?
<ogra_ac> great if you can live without the proprietary bits
<ogra_ac> (which do the power management, sound and stuff like that)
<Mike^> you mean no 3d, no video, no PM :)
<ogra_ac> its awesome to have a device i can do arm development on though
<ogra_ac> right
<Mike^> you mean native builds?
<ogra_ac> yes, thats what we do in ubuntu
<Mike^> I'm trying to push Nvidia to at least make the proprietary bits independed of the kernel/X11 version, like they do in x86
<Mike^> probably having ac100 users posting such requests on their forum will help...
<ogra_ac> Mike^, yeah, DKMS modules and a redistribution license for the daemon stuff would be cool
<ogra_ac> Mike^, btw, there is an #ac100 channel
<Mike^> ogra_ac: it's almost the same people :)
<suihkulokki> I'd say ac100 is good example why mainlining android is needed
<ogra_ac> ugh
<ogra_ac> suihkulokki, why ?
<Mike^> suihkulokki: mainlining android won't help with ac100 until nvidia do something with the drivers
<suihkulokki> ogra_ac: less porting of the drivers?
<ogra_ac> suihkulokki, i think ac100 is the *best* example why android is not for netbooks
<ogra_ac> no need to port any android drivers for ac100 on ubuntu
<suihkulokki> you mean it works out of box with ubuntu kernel?
<ogra_ac> we a) have the kernel source from toshiba and b) the community maintained ac100 ubuntu kernel doesnt have a single android module
<ogra_ac> suihkulokki, http://ac100.gudinna.com/
<ogra_ac> suihkulokki, the community upstream tree is on gitorious since weeks
<ogra_ac> (for the kernel)
<suihkulokki> its still a fork
<suihkulokki> it is openwrt all over again
<hrw> suihkulokki: it is not openwrt
<Mike^> suihkulokki: with current tegra support in kernel it'll remain a fork for a long time
<ogra_ac> its a tegra 2.6.29 kernel with toshiba sauce on top
<ogra_ac> indeed its not ideal
<ogra_ac> (i dont claim that)
<ogra_ac> but it surely doesnt need any android bits
<suihkulokki> I was under the impression the drivers have android pm hooks inside
<Mike^> ogra_ac: I think you can run the tegra tree from the android repos, afaik they already have fbdev added
<ogra_ac> and https://launchpad.net/ac100 makes some slow progress already
<ogra_ac> Mike^, no LCD support for the ac100 yet
<Mike^> does it have external display connector?
<ogra_ac> yes, but that only works with the nvidia bits
<Neko> ogra, wow, you left that bare :D
<ogra_ac> it has HDMI
<Mike^> so, there's a chance :)
<ogra_ac> but needs some magically trigger from the nvrm_daemon to switch on
<ogra_ac> reverse engineering most of the daemon should be possible
<ogra_ac> (since you have full acess to the kernel side)
<Mike^> right
<hrw> ogra_ac: so no display at all?
<ogra_ac> most stuff is done by just sending ioctls
<ogra_ac> hrw, not with the non toshiba source yet
<ogra_ac> someone needs to forward port the sauce
<saboteur> tomato or bbq ?
<Mike^> hdmi and lcd
<lag> Sounds awesome
<lag> Does the processor work?
<lag> How about RAM?
<lag> :)
<ogra_ac> ?
<ogra_ac> i'm typing on an ac100, so yes, ram and cpu work :P
<lag> ;)
<lag> The only things that do by the sounds of it ;)
<ogra_ac> nope
<ogra_ac> i can show you mine at UDS :)
 * Mike^ looking at git://gitorious.org/ac100/kernel.git/drivers/paz00/lcdhdmi-disp.c
<ogra_ac> i use it as my main work machine since a few weeks
<ogra_ac> lag, there will be plenty ac100's at UDS btw, i know about at least 6 owners now that will bring theirs
<ogra_ac> lag, power management, 3D, HW buttons and local sound (usb works) dont work yet
<ogra_ac> 3D is unlikely to happen unless nvidia release the driver in a way we can use DKMS with it ... buttons are possible to get to work through a free daemon app that sends the right ioctls to the kernel
<ogra_ac> sound is tricky ... and power management too since thats all handled by a proprietary daemon in userspace
<ogra_ac> and in android the PM is mostly done through hotplugging one CPU
<ogra_ac> which is horribly laggish
<Mike^> ogra_ac: seems that everything except 3D and video is possible even without the daemon
<ogra_ac> well,i'm not sure about brightness control and cpufreq
<Mike^> the PMIC bits are in the mainline and what's missing is the arch/arm/mach-tegra/board-ac100.c
<Mike^> that will tie everithing together
<ogra_ac> well, it surely needs somone to work on it ... and preferably someone with more kernel background than me ;)
<ogra_ac> i'm fine doing one ot the other ugly hack, but i'm not a kernel dev
<Mike^> if I'll find a time to send you some patches, will you test them? knowing that it may brick your netbook? ;-)
<ogra_ac> brick ?
<ogra_ac> i can always revert to another kernel ;)
<Mike^> playing with PMIC may be dangerous :)
<hrw> tried kexec?
<hrw> ops, wrong window
<ogra_ac> i tried kexec though ;)
<ogra_ac> didnt work
<Mike^> ogra_ac: anyway, I have too many stuff to finish before plumbers, so your ac100 is safe for now :)
<ogra_ac> Mike^, i'll be at plumbers, lets play there ;)
<Mike^> no problem :)
<rcn-ee> sure, bernard_ i'll add that smsc patch, it'll make alot of xM users happy...
<bernard_> rcn-ee: great. thank you!
<vstehle> Dear ogra (or ogra_ac), would you have some time to help me with our LP PPA, please? It seems some of the team PPA will not build for armel...
<ogra_ac> vstehle, whats the exact prob ?
<vstehle> ogra_ac, the PPA private-stable and stable won't build for armel. Also, the PPA 'private-stable' does not look very private :)
<vstehle> ogra_ac, for example  http://paste.ubuntu.com/517426/. This is on PPA private-stable
<vstehle> ogra_ac, for the "private/non-private" part of the issue; private-stable has the following URL: http://ppa.launchpad.net/tiomap-dev/private-stable/ubuntu. This is not a private PPA. It should read something more like https://private-ppa.launchpad.net/tiomap-dev/private-stable/ubuntu
<ogra_ac> vstehle, hmm, hard to check ... let me log out of LP
<vstehle> ogra_ac, good idea. I just did, and I can see private-stable
<ogra_ac> vstehle, yes, private-stable seems to have been set up wrongly
<ogra_ac> https://edge.launchpad.net/~tiomap-dev only shows public ones beyond that
<vstehle> ogra_ac, would you please be able to fix it? This PPA can even be deleted and re-created if needed; there is nothing in it. But I think we would like to keep the name, so making the changes from the web interface would probably not work...
<ogra_ac> well, trying to find out whats wrong atm
<vstehle> Oh you are "digging in the guts" of LP? Cool :)
<ogra_ac> i deleted it, but recreating a new one with that name doesnt offer me to make it private it seems
<ogra_ac> i'll ask in #launchpad i think
<ogra_ac> vstehle, wrt your rejected upload, line 8 in the paste is wrong ;)
<ogra_ac> vstehle, seems there is no LOSA available in #launchpad atm, i'm waiting for an answer there
<vstehle> ogra_ac, I think private-stable is now private. At least it disappeared from the webpage...
<ogra_ac> vstehle, (btw, you can contact them directly there too )
<ogra_ac> vstehle, no, i deleted it since there were already directories for the failed upload
<ogra_ac> we need to get it completely wiped and then the help of a LOSA to make sure the newly created one is completely private
<ogra_ac> i couldnt make out the difference through the UI so there must be some admin love involved
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: hm, lots of people complaining about lack of sound in beagle xm with ubuntu
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: what is needed to make it work?
<rsalveti> asking you as I remember you tested that :-)
<armin76> fix!
<GrueMaster> I only got it to work in speaker-test.  I can't remember off hand what settings they were.  Will look to see if I still have the amixer diff.
<GrueMaster> Give me a few minutes as I am just up and waiting for coffee.
<rsalveti> np, will also be out for lunch soon
 * ogra_ac knows a gross hack he wont chare here to make sound work on everything with maverick 
<ogra_ac> *share
<GrueMaster> I do know that it is a regression from Lucid.  Nothing in the driver changed from what I can tell, but audio worked fine in Lucid on Beagle, and it is the same audio hw.
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, my gross hack doesnt touch alsa ...
<ogra_ac> it only touches udev
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, ls /dev/snd to give one more hint
<GrueMaster> I'm not set up yet.  Will take a little as I am still reorganizing my office.
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, on any maverick system
<ogra_ac> the background is that we dont create any devices under /dev/snd anymore, they go directly into /dev
<ogra_ac> that way you cant fall back to alsa setup if you want to
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, http://paste.ubuntu.com/517475/ even makes the soundblaster play work on the ac100
<ogra_ac> but as i said, gross hack
<ogra_ac> (likely breaks autodetection etc in pulse)
<GrueMaster> so, someone modified udev to a new model without testing to see if it broke the old model ?
<ogra_ac> might be
<ogra_ac> i'd rather think that someone considers the old model deprecated
<rsalveti> hm, weird
<ogra_ac> vstehle, so i talked to LOSA in #launchpad ... we will need a new PPA (which means new name) that has to be made private manually by a LOSA before anyone uploads to it
<ogra_ac> vstehle, once uploaded to it it seems to not be possible to convert it
<ogra_ac> nor to completely delete it
<ogra_ac> vstehle, could you discuss a new name with ndec ?
<ogra_ac> and tell me the name
<vstehle> Ok ogra_ac. Having deleted PPA on LP myself, I was sure it would end this way :)
 * rsalveti lunch
<GrueMaster> rsalveti: Do we know if the Beagle/XM supports S-Video out?  I have no way of testing this.  Currently reading an email sent to ubuntu-mobile mailing list.
<berco> lool: I had a chat with hrw on xdeb
<berco> lool: trying to setup an environment
<hrw> berco: better take it to #linaro ;)
<berco> hrw: I couldn't find lool on #linaro :)
<hrw> I see him there
<berco> hrw: yeah, I see him now, don't if I opened my eyes :)
<ogra_ac> hrw, juat because *you* see him there :P
<ogra_ac> *just
<hrw> ogra_ac: I do not want to bother arm team with boring cross compilation issues ;D
<ogra_ac> hrw, i meant your lool radar ;)
<ogra_ac> (and we dont mind xdeb discussions here)
<ogra_ac> ndec, there is a new alsa-utils in the queue with fixed postinst script that calls alsactl init
<rsalveti> GrueMaster: it should support, but I believe nobody tested it
<GrueMaster> I have an old (near ancient) TurboTV PCI card that has coax, svideo, and rca jacks.  Not sure if the svideo & rca are input, but I think they are.  I guess I could turn my serial console monitor into an svideo capture display.
<rsalveti> hehe, I believe this can work, if your card is still working :-)
<GrueMaster> As soon as it finishes upgrading to Mav, I'll give it a whirl.
<GrueMaster> Heh.  So much for that idea.  Case is ITX.  Only takes half height PCI.
<GrueMaster> Hrm
<Neko> bah :(
<jcrigby> rsalveti, about bug #663642
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663642 in linux-linaro (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "DVI doesn't work at BeagleBoard xM rev A3 (affects: 1) (heat: 12)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663642
<rsalveti> jcrigby: yup
<rsalveti> just sent the patch to the kernel team
<jcrigby> what does this mean: This patch is not yet upstream because it depends on the xM check
<jcrigby> patches that are still not upstream.
<rsalveti> jcrigby: upstream is lacking code that checks when it's running on xm and when it's not
<rsalveti> if you compare the beagleboard board file you will easily notice it
<jcrigby> ok
<jcrigby> I'm trying to get this into the linaro kernel today so we can get it through before uds
<rsalveti> jcrigby: our kernel: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git?p=ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git;a=blob;f=arch/arm/mach-omap2/board-omap3beagle.c;h=94cb19c07eede995039035a63e5ac53d96e64b7f;hb=HEAD#l282
<rsalveti> l-o: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/tmlind/linux-omap-2.6.git;a=blob;f=arch/arm/mach-omap2/board-omap3beagle.c;h=14f42240ae792bf01fcd289d60d441d9d55eb328;hb=HEAD#l273
<rsalveti> jcrigby: it's basically the check when the kernel is running on cpu_is_omap363
<rsalveti> *cpu_is_omap3630
<Neko> hey arm guys :D
<rsalveti> jcrigby: do you know if anyone from linaro has a xM rev A3?
<rsalveti> at least one guy from the beagle ml said it worked for him
<Neko> question: is there anything installed on the gnome desktop by default, besides the games and useless stuff like brasero, that you'd consider aren't particularly useful to 99% of users?
<Neko> not including language support stuff
<Neko> I am just trying to cut about 100MB out of the filesystem if I can
<rsalveti> I only tested with my current rev A, and it worked as before
<jcrigby> rsalveti, I don't know
<rsalveti> jcrigby: as most newer xMs are rev A3 now, this is kind of a high priority bug
<rsalveti> otherwise the user is unable to use the dvi output
<jcrigby> rsalveti, I understand, thats why we want to get it into the linaro kernel
<ogra_ac> plars-actual, so you are not the fake plars ?
<plars-actual> ogra: no, plars is clearly the fake!
<ogra_ac> now, how can you prove that to us ?
<slangasek> oh, does that not just mean he's the officer in charge?
<plars-actual> ogra: working from a different location today, my firewall is having fits and not keeping it's config lately, so I can't connect to my bip proxy :(
<ogra_ac> oh, thats bad :/
<ogra_ac> slangasek, hey, good that i see you ... does your team care about multivers breakage ?
<plars-actual> could be due to the weekly, sudden power outages I was having for about a month
<slangasek> ogra_ac: "breakage"? :)
<ogra_ac> i just ran into a bug trying to play an mp4 movie
<slangasek> ogra_ac: I don't believe we're touching anything near multiverse currently, so it's ok if you break it - or are you asking us to fix it? :)
<ogra_ac> which works fine until i install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<slangasek> hmm, ok
<slangasek> file a bug, subscribe linaro-foundations please
<ogra_ac> seems there is a libavcodec52-extras package that replaces the installed one
<ogra_ac> which seems broken
<ogra_ac> ok, will do
<ogra_ac> hmm
<ogra_ac> apparently the gstreamer equivalent is broken too
<ogra_ac> weird
<ogra_ac> mplayer plays the file, totem complains not having support for mp4
<GrueMaster> mplayer uses different libraries than totem.
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, right, but i see the same breakage in both
 * ogra_ac removes gst-plugins-bad-multivers
<ogra_ac> e
<ogra_ac> i wonder if there is an x86 binary somewhere in the multiverse codecs
<ogra_ac> http://www.dailypspmovie.com/movies/2010/20101021-never-say-no-to-panda.mp4
<ogra_ac> plays fine with the defaults
<ogra_ac> but stops playing in anything after ubuntu-restricted-extras was installed
<GrueMaster> file a bug.  Maybe we can get an armel developer to look at it.  :P
<ogra_ac> do you know any ?
<GrueMaster> Good ones?
 * ogra_ac cant get back into the state where totem played the file 
<ogra_ac> there are good ones ?!?
<GrueMaster> Heh.  On alsa-devel mailing list:  A new version of the funny game "Catch-the-slider" aka Alsamixer-Qt4 0.5.1 is now available...
<ogra_ac> giggle
<GrueMaster> ogra_ac: http://qt.gitorious.org/~dfaure/qt/dfaures-clone/commit/ebf9d5dd5174b7c82fec83b56d71a59d5277bd51
<GrueMaster> Is this in our version?
<ogra_ac> no idea
<GrueMaster> Ok, no it isn't.  I'm looking at the source file and comparing with the patch above.
<GrueMaster> btw:  my dove crashed during the build.
<ogra_ac> not enough swap ?
<ogra_ac> you need a gig or more afaik
<GrueMaster> I have 2.5G
<ogra_ac> then it should have worked
<ogra_ac> but well
<ogra_ac> its dove
<ogra_ac> use the panda ;)
<GrueMaster> heh
<GrueMaster> That will require a bit of extra work.  ENOHOOKEDUP
<ogra_ac> well
<ogra_ac> i uploaded the fix to proposed
<ogra_ac> just let the buildds suffer ;)
<GrueMaster> which fix?
<ogra_ac> -no-neon
<ogra_ac> if we are lucky its ready before UDS and i can test with mumble on the ac100
<GrueMaster> Ah.  I will try to explore this patch more.  Might be a better fix.
<ogra_ac> i just set the configure option, threw the package at the wall and wait ...
<GrueMaster> If it enables proper runtime detection.
<ogra_ac> it doesnt
<ogra_ac> check if it opens /proc/self/auxv somewhere
<ogra_ac> then it uses hwcaps
<ogra_ac> which is what is needed for doing runtime detection properly
<ogra_ac> http://www.llvm.org/bugs/attachment.cgi?id=4428 is a good example patch
<GrueMaster> Did you break alsa-utils?  I'm seeing a lot of bug reports on it failing to install.
<ogra_ac> from maveirck-proposed ?
 * ogra_ac doesnt think his last change was even accepted
 * GrueMaster had 17 emails of new bug reports in the last 20 minutes related to this.
<GrueMaster> Here come 14 more.
<ogra_ac> can you probably point me to one ?
 * ogra_ac didnt get any alsa mails
<GrueMaster> This is the original bug.  Bug 664645.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664645 in alsa-utils (Ubuntu) "package alsa-utils 1.0.23-2ubuntu3.3 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 (affects: 14) (dups: 12) (heat: 106)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/664645
<GrueMaster> Every new one is being auto-tagged as a duplicate.
<ogra_ac> yeah, i see the issue, damned
<ogra_ac> copying code from the initscript wasnt so clever
<GrueMaster> bad ogra_ac.
 * ogra_ac curses
<ogra_ac> i was supposed to be afk 2h ago
<hrw|gone> ogra_ac: sit and fix instead :(
<ogra_ac> yes
<rsalveti> another issue on the sound thing?
<rsalveti> ogra_ac: you're just with a lot of bad luck
<ogra_ac> rsalveti, nah, to blind
<ogra_ac> slangasek, could i ask you a favor and let the alsa-utils package i just uploaded to maverick-proposed in so the alsa guys dont drown in bugs ?
<ogra_ac> slangasek, seeing you on the SRU team
<ogra_ac> (seems pitti is gone for the day)
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  Just added the omap ppa to kubuntu image and did apt-get install on ubuntu-omap4-extras-graphics.  It recommended linux-headers-2.6-amd64.
<GrueMaster> Somethings not right here.
<rsalveti> just recommend
<rsalveti> because of dkms, probably
<GrueMaster> Just seems odd.
<rsalveti> yeah, as having a *lot* of video drivers installed by default
<rsalveti> for sure I'm not going to run s3virge, trident or voodoo at my panda
<ogra_ac> no, thats valid
<ogra_ac> for x86
<ogra_ac> :)
<ogra_ac> on arm we should fix that at some point
<rsalveti> it'd be good to clean that
<ogra_ac> probably worth a lst minute spec
<ogra_ac> though david isnt there to approve it in time
<GrueMaster> I'll head it up.  Oh, wait...
<ogra_ac> lets talk about it in the call
<rsalveti> oh, we have a call today, almost forgot about that
<ogra_ac> david asked me to run one
<ogra_ac> not sure we have many topics
<ogra_ac> but as long as NCommander shows up to entertain us with echos ...
<rsalveti> lol
<GrueMaster> he is on vacation too.  Not sure he'll make it.
<ogra_ac> oh, i didnt know
<GrueMaster> I'll find out.
<GrueMaster> Nope, he has no network access.
<ogra_ac> k
<GrueMaster> Well, this is certainly interesting.  After installing video drivers from ppa & rebooting, I am getting a good display, albeit at 640x480.  Probably due to my HDMI switch.
<ogra_ac> you and your toys
<GrueMaster> heh.
<GrueMaster> Yea, it was the switch.  It automatically switches to the next device when signal is lost, and switches back when the signal returns.  Of course we have already pulled edid at that time.
<slangasek> ogra_ac: alsa-utils accepted
 * ogra hugs slangasek 
<slangasek> ogra_ac: which should correct the -proposed regression; but what's the reason for this being a panda-specific hack in the first place?
<ogra> i owe you a beer on sunday
<ogra> slangasek, the alsa driver for the SDP4430 and Panda doesnt init properly ... it needs a one shot initialization once
<ogra> that needs to be fixed in ASoC at some point but we didnt get a better fix yet
<ogra> (as many other bits need fixing in ASoC for omap4, teh driver really isnt 100% there yet)
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so this is a not-for-natty change?
<ogra> well, it is for natty until we get a fixed driver
<ogra> i dont know how long that will take upstream
<ogra> for natty there is code that doesnt need the postinst
<ogra> the postinst is only needed on systems that already have alsa.state in place
<slangasek> ok
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-22
<tmzt_> anybody know where I can get a static version of libpthread for the gcc-arm-4.5 compiler?
<asmcos> hi
<asmcos> compile some source packages, them need depend other package
<asmcos> where are there package depend table ?
<ukleinek> asmcos: in debian/control?
<ukleinek> asmcos: sudo apt-get build-dep $yourpackage might do the trick
<ukleinek> asmcos: or you use pbuilder that automatically satisfies build dependencies in the chroot
<asmcos> oh
<asmcos> i can get list table?
<asmcos> about the depend
<ukleinek> asmcos: grep-dctrl -n -s Depends Depends debian/control
<ukleinek> asmcos: does ~ what you want
<asmcos> example
<asmcos> python-gtk depend gtk
<asmcos> gtk depend cario
<asmcos> cario depend xxx
<asmcos> so ,i need build python-gtk
<asmcos> i need build gtk first
<asmcos> i need the order
<hrw> re
 * XorA|gone finds the lack of positive feedback when booting ubuntu on beagle disturbing
<ogra> XorA, ?
<ogra> you dont get a splash screen ?
<XorA> ogra: DVI is totally dead on release images
 * XorA is finding debugging hard by heartbeat LED
<XorA> ah, 3rd reboot I get splash
 * XorA has no idea what it was doing
<ogra_ac> XorA, known issue, fix pending .... nicely nobody told us about the rewiring of the latest boards, so a kernel patch is missing
<XorA> this is a beagle, not an XM
<ogra_ac> oh
<XorA> ogra_ac: it seems to be just plain random if dvi comes up :-(
<ogra_ac> weird
<ogra_ac> sounds more like a HW issue to be honest
<ogra_ac> i havent seen or heard about such behavior yet
<XorA> not an issue I saw on Angstrom :-(
 * XorA hopes the dust on the board didnt break it
 * XorA gives up and looks at some other toy
<ogra_ac> berco, ndec, alsa-utils should be all fixed now, please test
<ogra_ac> it also shouldnt matter if the state file exists or not now
<berco> ogra_ac: thanks. we will :)
<berco> ogra_ac: alsa-utils fails to install. I believe some scripts are run under sudo (sudo apt-get install) and it complains. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/518025/
<ogra_ac> berco, hmm, could you try on a panda ? i tested it here
<ogra_ac> didnt have such issues
<berco> ogra_ac: it's on a panda :)
<ogra_ac> how can that be ?
<ogra_ac> it reports the wrong device name
<berco> ogra_ac: I took the 10.10 .img and configured firewall + proposed, that's it
<ogra_ac> hmm
<berco> ogra_ac: let me check, maybe my mistake :) too many boards on my desk
<ogra_ac> your kernel definitely is to old
<berco> ogra_ac: I confirm it's on a panda but I didn't upgrade the kernel yet
<ogra_ac> ah
 * ogra_ac sighs 
<berco> ok so process is to upgrade kernel, i'll do it
<ogra_ac> i really dont see a way how to tell alsa-utils to make sure the kernel is new enough
<ogra_ac> i cant add a dependency for that
<ogra_ac> berco, well, it needs to work automatically
<ogra_ac> and we need the alsactl init call once
<ogra_ac> else the systems wont be initialized at all and the state file will just save the uninitialized state
<berco> ogra_ac: well in this case, alsa-utils needs to be fixed to depend on a kernel version
<ndec> berco: you need to update from maverick-updates before doing the upgrade for maverick-proposed.
 * ogra_ac will never let such stuff slip again into an update, working sound needs to become a requirement pre-release
<ogra_ac> ndec, the kernel he needs is also in proposed
<ogra_ac> thats my prob
<ogra_ac> berco, alsa-utils cant depends on a kernel
<ndec> berco: did you run an upgrade, or just install alsa-utils?
<ogra_ac> ndec, the prob is that the new kernel will only be there after the upgrade
<berco> ndec: just installed alsa-utils. I was very basic and just read the email I received from Lauchpad
<ogra_ac> and als-utils will come in with the same upgrade *before* the kernel is running
<ndec> ogra_ac:  i see... catch 22 ;-)
<ogra_ac> yes
 * ogra_ac curses
<ogra_ac> this sound stuff turns into an etarenal problem
<ogra_ac> *eternal
<ogra_ac> its all trivial ... but fixing it in an upgrade starts to seem impossible
<ogra_ac> probably persia has an idea
<ogra_ac> i'm clearly running out of ideas
<berco> ndec: ogra_ac: after the upgrade is "sudo flash-kernel" needed? or is it automatically done?
<ogra_ac> berco, its all automatic
<berco> waoh! nice :)
<ogra_ac> you should also get a notification on the desktop that a reboot is required after a kernel upgrade
<berco> ogra_ac: ok, upgrade is taking place...
<ndec> ogra_ac: run the init at next boot instead of in postinst?
<ogra_ac> ndec, how ?
<ogra_ac> there are only two ways i can run the init
<ogra_ac> one is the postinst, the other is from the initscript ... if i run it from the initscrip i can only call it if no state file exists
<ogra_ac> else it would run every time and the state file would never restore the mixer settings
<ogra_ac> ndec, the core problem is that the driver (unlike all other drivers) needs the alsactl init call
<berco> ogra_ac: can it be called in alsa-utils? if file does not exist then call alsactl init
<ogra_ac> berco, thats what alsa-utils does already
<ogra_ac> berco, the file always exists if you rebooted once
<ogra_ac> the prob is that a) the call is needed at all and b) that we cant call the init on a totally virgin system (since we upgrade we dont know how often the user rebooted already)
<berco> ogra_ac: ok, I think I missunderstood the issue you were discussing. your pb is when the upgrade happens and file exists, tight?
<ogra_ac> yes
<berco> s/tight/right/
<ogra_ac> thats what the postinst is supposed to solve
<ogra_ac> but i didnt take into account that kernel and alsa arrive at the same time
<ogra_ac> even a dependency wouldnt help since the kernel needs to be active first
<ogra_ac> (beyond the fact that i cant add a dep on kernel to alsa)
<ogra_ac> as nicolas said, its a catch 22
<berco> but if you are able to notify reboot, it means you know that a kernel upgrade happened. You can just delete state file in this case
<berco> next boot it will be created correctly
<ogra_ac> the state file is created on shutdwon
<ogra_ac> i would have to do heavy hacks to upstart to not make that happen
<ogra_ac> not an option
<berco> hmm
<ogra_ac> the whole alsa setup is really not designed to kack around such driver probs in upgrades ... thats the prob
<ogra_ac> *hack
<ogra_ac> usually drivers properly initialize
<ogra_ac> so you dont need such a call
<ogra_ac> we need to get that definitely fixed for natty
<ogra_ac> in the driver ...
<ogra_ac> sadly i have no clue why it doesnt initialize :/
<persia> ogra, I'm note quite sure what I'm supposed to have an idea about.  Is it that you need to run `alsactl init` before asound.state exists, and once asound.state exists, you can never do this?
<persia> s/note/not/
<ogra_ac> persia, i can do this
<ogra_ac> persia, new kernel is in proposed ... adding functionallity alsa needs ... alsa update is in proposed, needing the kernel features ...
<ogra_ac> persia, both updates arrive together, alsa needs to call alsactl init once to make the card work
<ogra_ac> but the init only works if the kernel is actively running
<persia> Ah, but the kernel needs to have already been updated before alsa-utils can be updated?
<ogra_ac> yes
<persia> Oh, updated && rebooted.
<ogra_ac> right
<persia> `alsactl init` is currently in postinst?
<ogra_ac> and in alsas initscript if no state file exists
<ogra_ac> the state file is created on shutdwon
<ogra_ac> i cant call aslactl init on every boot because that would reset the mixer settings
<persia> Ah, so it can't ever work: either you aren't running the new kernel *OR* you will clobber the user's mixer settings.  Is that accurate?
<ogra_ac> right
<ogra_ac> one evil hack i can imagine is to put an initscript in place that checks the kernel version and the existence of a file we create once alsactl init was run
<persia> With the old notification system, there used to be a way to send an alert to the user that they needed to take action, and they could select there, so we could have a one-time thing that would reset based on user choice on first reboot.
<persia> I don't think that works with the new notificaiton system (no action support).
<ogra_ac> right, it wont work with the new system
<persia> That's not that evil a hack, it's basically how the old system worked, except that I'm not sure how to ask the user if they don't mind if we clobber their mixer settings.
<ogra_ac> its also still a myth to me why we need to call aslactl init at all
<ogra_ac> no other driver needs that
<persia> "myth"?  "mystery"?
<ogra_ac> yes
<persia> Did mvo fix the debconf dialog bug?
<ogra_ac> not yet i think
<ogra_ac> i'm not even sure he works on it
<persia> Then I think we can't talk to the user in any sane way.
<persia> Which makes the choices 1) documentation or 2) break custom configurations once.
<ogra_ac> even if we could, what would we say ?
<persia> "It appears that your kernel doesn't have support for the SDP4430 audio interface, which is available on your computer.  Would you like this to be set up at the next reboot?  This will reset any mixer settings you may have adjusted."
<persia> Or something like that.
<ogra_ac> and then ?
<ogra_ac> how do we set them up at next boot ?
<persia> The user would answer "yes" or "no" and we'd use that information to clobber or not clobber the config.
<ogra_ac> that doesnt require a question
<ogra_ac> we can clobber the config
<ogra_ac> there was no sound support at all before
<persia> Have the postinst run a special script in /var/lib/ if it's present, and delete the script when the script has run once.
<persia> I don't like just clobbering the config very much, but that's easy to do.
<ogra_ac> i dont care about the config, since there never was a working one
<ogra_ac> we can just wipe it
<persia> Just force-delete asound.state and run `alsactl init` ONCE only after verifying correct architecture and kernel version.
<ogra_ac> right
<persia> Some folk may have working USB-audio or something.
<ogra_ac> how do i delete the state file ?
<persia> rm
<ogra_ac> at boot ?
<persia> after fs mount, obviously.
<ogra_ac> upstart cretaes it on shutdown so we need to rm it on boot
<ogra_ac> and do that only once
<persia> And only do that when we're clobbering.
<ogra_ac> if the file doesnt exist i dont need to do anything
<persia> have the entire thing in a script
<ogra_ac> alsactl init is run automatically on device init
<persia> have the script only get installed on panda
<persia> Have the script run only if a supporting kernel is available.
<ogra_ac> ugh
<ogra_ac> thats realy ugly and hackish
<ogra_ac> but unless we have a driver that dosnt need the alsactl init it might be the only option
<persia> Trigger it with something like [ -x ${SCRIPT} ] && "${SCRIPT}" && rm "${SCRIPT}"
<persia> USB
<ogra_ac> i dont really see yet how to have that only installed on pandas
<persia> Check for some signature prior to emplacing the script.
<ogra_ac> cp it from postinst ?
<persia> Maybe "/var/lib/alsa/SDP4430.cleanup" ?
<ogra_ac> alsa-utils turns into a very ugly thing through me
<persia> No, here-file it from postinst.
<ogra_ac> hmm
<ogra_ac> well, i need an upstart job too
<persia> Why?
<ogra_ac> not sure that can come from a here doc
<ogra_ac> because something needs to trigger the script
<ogra_ac> on boot
<persia> Just modify /etc/init/alsa-mixer-save.conf
<ogra_ac> ugh
<ogra_ac> thats only run on shutdown
<persia> Ugh, so you need two.  Hrm.
<ogra_ac> right
<persia> You could add a udev rule that ran the script (if present) on SDP4430 load... :)
<ogra_ac> hmm
<ogra_ac> apropos udev rules
<ogra_ac> ogra@panda:~$ ls /dev/snd/
<ogra_ac> by-path    pcmC0D0p   pcmC0D12c  pcmC0D15c  pcmC0D16p  pcmC0D18c  pcmC0D20c  pcmC0D3p  pcmC0D5p  pcmC0D8c  timer
<ogra_ac> controlC0  pcmC0D10c  pcmC0D13p  pcmC0D15p  pcmC0D17c  pcmC0D19c  pcmC0D2c   pcmC0D4p  pcmC0D6p  pcmC0D8p
<ogra_ac> pcmC0D0c   pcmC0D11p  pcmC0D14p  pcmC0D16c  pcmC0D17p  pcmC0D1c   pcmC0D2p   pcmC0D5c  pcmC0D7p  pcmC0D9p
<persia> Good use of "apropos" !  Extra points.
<ogra_ac> where the heck do the devices get there ?
<ogra_ac> s/where/how/
<persia> ALSA/ASoC
<ogra_ac> persia, nope
<ogra_ac> we dont create any devices under /dev/snd in maverick
<persia> paste me an lsmod?
<ogra_ac> all sound devices are in /dev directly on maverick
<persia> Not on my install.
<ogra_ac> persia, but on all others
<persia> Not on *any* of my installs.
<ogra_ac> persia, maverick dropped all udev rules that mangle sound device creation
<persia> And most of them are native-maverick rather than upgrades.
<persia> Use of /dev/snd isn't mangling.
<ogra_ac> they *have* to live in /dev
<ogra_ac> unless the kernel creates them directly in there
<ogra_ac> which afaik it doesnt
<ogra_ac> persia, grep snd /lib/udev/rules.d/*
<ogra_ac> nothing puts them there unless the kernel does it itself
<persia> I still think it's somewhere in /sbin/alsa-utils
<persia> But it wouldn't surprise me if the kernel put them there, really.
<ogra_ac> well, it must either be a udev rule or the kernel
<persia> I think "snd" ends up being part of DEV_BASENAME somehow
<ogra_ac> i dont have it on my ac100
<ogra_ac> so it must be the kernel
<ogra_ac> since i have mavericks alsa
<persia> Quite possibly.
<ogra_ac> and mavericks udev
<ogra_ac> (talking about my SB play USB card though)
<persia> What happens if you plug that into the panda?
<ogra_ac> never tried ;)
<ogra_ac> and i'm to lazy to go upstaris atm
<ogra_ac> persia, i think i'll drop the whole posinst hackery and hack up /sbin/alsa-utils with a kernel check
<ogra_ac> that should DTRT
<persia> Don't.
<ogra_ac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/518046/
<persia> You want the run-once functionality.
<ogra_ac> thats what we already have
<ogra_ac> i can just touch an additional file
<ogra_ac> check state file, check kernel, look for file
<persia> Do a here-file run-once script in the postinst.
<persia> then replace the -f call with [ -x "${SCRIPT}" ] && "${SCRIPT}" && rm "${SCRIPT}"
<ogra_ac> te -f call needs to stay
<ogra_ac> *the
<ogra_ac> thats for virgin installs
<ogra_ac> where no state exists
<ogra_ac> (natty)
<ogra_ac> (and where we indeed have the right kernel in advance)
<persia> Right, but stick that in the run-once script.
<persia> Actually, doesn't matter.  Fresh installs can't have asound.state
<persia> And we're force-clobbering it anyway.
<ogra_ac> well, for natty my requirement is that the driver behaves properly
<ogra_ac> so i hope we wont need that hack at all there
<ogra_ac> but until thats the case this code stays wheer it is
<ogra_ac> the hack i will add now will be maverick only
<ogra_ac> hmpf
<ogra_ac> and a have to do a dpkg check
<persia> That's a bad place for the code: you end up running every boot.
<persia> Really, do a run-once script trick in place of the -f business.
<persia> Then in the run-once script do your dpkg-check, -f check, etc.
<ogra_ac> yes, like the other hacks in the preinit_levels_on_card() function
<persia> You can always exit 1 to get out without deleting it, and run it next time.
<ogra_ac> thats what this function is for, other cards use it too for hackish stuff
<persia> Oh, fine.
<ogra_ac> (mainly intel hda)
<ogra_ac> and powermac
<ogra_ac> so the natty side is ok here
<ogra_ac> the maverick one isnt
<ogra_ac> and i'm still not happy with the postinst run-once idea
<ogra_ac> i wonder if we cant get someone to instead fix the driver
<ogra_ac> but the call was just cancelled, so discussion of that has to wait until UDS
<ogra_ac> (at which point i wanted to have that completely fixed ... sigh)
<persia> Fixing the driver is *hard*, or we would have dropped all the stuff currently in place a month ago.
<ogra_ac> ndec, we need to discuss a lot of stuff next week (i had wished the call wasnt canceled today)
<persia> It's not like the way to solve it changed in that time: it just took that long for anyone to begin to fix the driver enough that we could start using it.
<ogra_ac> persia, there was no work since two weeks
<ogra_ac> since everyone thinks its fixed
<persia> I know.  Still, the solution in place is the one we knew about 6 weeks ago.
<ogra_ac> which doesnt help
<ogra_ac> its half breeded
<persia> Anyway, point being that fixing it is *hard*.  We need to have a better understanding of what is needed.
<ogra_ac> persia, hmpf ... another issue ... how would i know which kernel actually runs ?
<ogra_ac> uname only gets me everything up to the ABI version
<ogra_ac> dpkg-query -W -f='${Version}\n' linux-image-$(uname -r)
<ogra_ac> that gets me the installed version but doesnt tell me if it runs
<ogra_ac> i dont think there is a way to get the info i actually need
<persia> ogra, I think you can't.
<persia> You can only tell if a given ABI is running.
<persia> Complain to the kernel team, if you like.
<ogra_ac> persia, nah, just found a way
<ogra_ac> ogra@panda:~$ cat /proc/version_signature
<ogra_ac> Ubuntu 2.6.35-903.15-omap4 2.6.35.3
<persia> Yet another reason it's good to ask questions of the right folk :)
<ogra_ac> heh
<kiko> ahoy there
<kiko> guys, there's a server session scheduled early monday at UDS-N
<kiko> I'd like some linaro people to attend to see where we can help, but it conflicts with our roundtable
<kiko> could we move it around?
<persia> kiko, The schedule is still very dynamic.  Subscribe your folks as "participation essential" to both sides of the conflict, and it ought mysteriously disappear.
<persia> I don't believe anyone likely to be active in this channel has special scheduling rights.
<kiko> persia, well, I know, but in our case we can't easily add essential participants to our roundtable. I'll try though
<persia> Hrm.  no idea.
<persia> You might ask in #ubuntu-locoteams : I don't know *why* the summit devs tend to chat about the code there, but it seems to be the place.
<kiko> persia,  I can move it manually?
<kiko> if you say it's okay to have that in the second slot
<persia> If you can move stuff, but don't make other people conflict :)
<kiko> done! thanks persia
 * persia has a strong suspicion that humans should avoid trying to find a best-fit simultaneous schedule for ~300 participants, and register preferences instead
<jayabharath> Doing a update from stock 10.10 image for OMAP4  (running on Pandaboard) -- is taking a loooong time.. any known issues?
<persia> Hundreds :)
<jayabharath> :D
<jayabharath> desktop update is smooth.. but on panda.. slow like a tortoise..
<persia> But the two main factors you are hitting are 1) ports.ubuntu.com is painfully slow, and 2) there's something like 100 updates since release
<jayabharath> Downloadding updates went pretty quick
<persia> (we released 3 weeks early, and it just isn't as polished as we like, but we used to release at the beginning of October, and will be in *much* better shape to ensure the next release isn't broken)
<jayabharath> Installing is the slow part.. I guess it's the MMC card!
<jayabharath> should use USB stick... that should speed things up
<jayabharath> understand
<persia> Oh, if the download is done, yeah, it's the MMC being slow, and probably made slower by the dpkg/fsync thing combined with the FTL eraseblock management.
<jayabharath> I see
<persia> dpkg breaks fairly spectacularly if the state on disk isn't accurate, so it ends up calling fsync all the time because it can't trust the filesystems (no transaction support).
<persia> But that means, essentially, no useful disk cache for dpkg operations, which makes slow storage painful (and moreso for managed flash, because each fsync ends up marking an eraseblock used, which means the FTL has to do all sorts of things)
<jayabharath> I see.. thanks for give the details of what might be happening...
<persia> Just a guess though :)
<jayabharath> Understand
<ogra_ac> persia, i got a new stereo BT headset ...
<ogra_ac> funnily its not found on the ac100 (while i see lots of phones from 300m distant neighbors)
<ogra_ac> persia, any idea what i should look for ? BT seems to be fine, BT audio doesnt
<persia> Heh.
<persia> ogra, Bring it to UDS.  I'm not going to dig up a BT headset at 4:30 to test this with you today.
<ogra_ac> its a really cool one for music and calls
<ogra_ac> bah, slacker !!!!
<ogra_ac> ... i'll indeed bring it ;)
<ogra_ac> thanks for answering at that time :)
<persia> No, just need to proof-read and publish a bundle of specs and a couple documents before UDS.
<ogra_ac> what happened to the schedule ... the other channel reads funny
 * persia isn't especially diurnal or anything :p
<persia> I'm not sure precisely.  Everything went wonky, and I started using LP to look at specs.
<ogra_ac> well, seems in order again
<ogra_ac> my specs are still all there
<ogra_ac> and even at more convenient times now
 * ogra_ac reboots to see if BT behaves differently if plugged at boot
<persia> Shouldn't,
<ogra_ac> ha
<ogra_ac> it helps if the headset isnt paired with my phone while searching for it
<ogra_ac> now how do i tell alsa about it ... hmm
<ogra_ac> yay, bluetooth music
<persia> So, you figured out you had to tell pulse, rather than ALSA?
<ogra_ac> well
<ogra_ac> its a bit tricky
<ogra_ac> i have to recompile the kernel with a hack to make the tegra card modular
<ogra_ac> then pulse doesnt eat 100%CPU
<ogra_ac> *then* i can let pulse start with dummy device
<ogra_ac> and *then* bt sound works
<ogra_ac> as well as my soundblaster USB card btw
<persia> heh.
<ogra_ac> intrestingly i have no volume control
<ogra_ac> i can control app volume in RB but no master in the panel or pulse
<ogra_ac> and mic input doesnt seem to work
<persia> Yes you do, but there's a bug that the default volume control doesn't actually control the volume of the output you are using.
<persia> This is most unexpected when you have a USB headset with HID volume buttons.
<ogra_ac> it works with the usb card
<persia> If you go into the detailed volume control and fiddle levels on the individual devices, it ought work.
<ogra_ac> more important is though that i get the mic working
<ogra_ac> i want to mumble with the headset
<persia> It works on whatever it thinks is default, which is fine for folks that only have one sound output (who are becoming an increasingly small proportion)
<persia> It's probably muted.
<ogra_ac> not in the UI
<persia> Try muting and unmuting.  Sometimes the uninitialised state is incorrectly displayed.
<ogra_ac> hmm, i will try
 * ogra_ac isnt sure if he can swithc from hifi to telephony mode without breaking RB
<persia> I doubt it: they are different BT profiles.  Some hardware supports input and output with hifi, some requires a profile switch.
<ogra_ac> well, music stops if i switch to the telephony profile
<ogra_ac> heh, and RB paused properly
<persia> A profile switch ends up being like a hardware change, from pulse's perspective (as I understand it)
<ogra_ac> ah
<ogra_ac> hmm, no peaks on the meter
<ogra_ac> if i only knew where the mic sits in this gem of industrial design
<ogra_ac> its a jabra halo btw
<persia> You might want to chat about BT stuff in some channel baptistemm haunts, as he seems to be our current primary maintainer.
<persia> (although, like most sensible folk in his part of the world, he's probably not in front of his computer now)
<ogra_ac> yeah
<ogra_ac> its not urgent
<ogra_ac> i need the non NEON QT forst anyway
<ogra_ac> *first
<ogra_ac> else i cant run mumble
<persia> You know, some folk like NEON.
<ogra_ac> and that might still be bulding
<persia> You're the one on unsupported hardware.
<ogra_ac> good for them
<ogra_ac> we guarantee that nothing is built with NOEN in maverick
<ogra_ac> *NEON
<ogra_ac> a fix is already in proposed
<ogra_ac> well
<ogra_ac> still building it seems
<ogra_ac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.1/+build/2012722
<ogra_ac> i wonder if it will make it before i step on the plane
<persia> Who guarantees that?  I'm certain it's not true.
<persia> I doubt it.  qt4-x11 takes *forever*, and seems to die during build every once in a while (based on whackamole observations)
<ogra_ac> yeah
<ogra_ac> well, in any case that build is with -no-neon
<ogra_ac> if it succeeds i hope it's actually true :)
<persia> I'm surprised rbelem didn't have anything to say: I think he needs NEON to run at a decent speed on his n900 :)
<ogra_ac> well
<ogra_ac> it breaks all QT apps on dove
<ogra_ac> david was pretty upset
<ogra_ac> (and indeed on ac100 but thats rather less important)
<persia> Who uses Qt on dove? :)
<ogra_ac> no idea
<ogra_ac> but we guarantee that it works
<persia> That's what I thought.
<persia> Who?
<persia> I'm absolutely certain there's vast chunks of stuff in the archive that uses NEON in one way or another.
<persia> Simply because of all the effort to *ADD* NEON support some time back.
<ogra_ac> sure, but none of the core libs in main
<persia> Well, except Qt :)
<persia> And everything built on Qt (you will be testing the entire rdepends stack, right?)
<ogra_ac> nope
<persia> So, what about regression potentials?
<ogra_ac> i will test what i can
<ogra_ac> it wont regress on anything but arm
<persia> So?  There's plenty of users of Qt on ARM.
<persia> And all the testing was done on NEON-capable platforms, etc.
<ogra_ac> its very very unlikely that you have NEON stuff on app level
<ogra_ac> hah !
<ogra_ac> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/4:4.7.0-0ubuntu4.1/+build/2012722
<ogra_ac> finished successfully
<linux_manju> Hi all
<Guest57282> hi, can someone helb my with a beaglebord c4 an ubuntu?
<linux_manju> I recently bought Beagleboard Rev A3 .. However HDMI / DVI to LCD tv was not working
<ogra_ac> persia, fyi, mumble works fine with the new QT, no SIGILL anymore
<Guest57282> i have problems with the installiation
<linux_manju> I checked up and found out a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/663642 .. and reinstalled OMAPMaverickInstall ... Still now no DVI output but now Xorg fails with /dev/fb0 not found
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663642 in linux-linaro (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "DVI doesn't work at BeagleBoard xM rev A3 (affects: 1) (heat: 16)" [Undecided,Fix committed]
<linux_manju> Any help would be appreciated
<geruds> i have a beagle c4 with android. now i want to install Ubuntu , but i it dount start the Image from sdcard
<geruds> and yes.. i am a dau
<persia> Guest60685, What doesn't work?
<persia> linux_manju, Unfortunately, it needs a kernel change, which complicates installation.  I'd recommend following that bug, and either helping to test, or waiting until the fix is released.
<persia> geruds, On my C4, I have to hold down S1 for a long time to get it to boot from SD.
<geruds> the user button?
<linux_manju> persia: I did install  the recomended kernel as suggested here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<linux_manju> persia: Its been 7 days sofar.. I have been banging my head on this. but to no avail :(
<persia> linux_manju, I don't know what to suggest.  Maybe someone else with that hardware that got it working will have an answer.
<persia> geruds, Yes.
<ogra_ac> hmpf ...
<linux_manju> persia: NP .. Thanks for trying though :)
<ogra_ac> pulse doesnt like to work with mumble
<geruds> i will try. moment
<linux_manju> persia: Its dumb from beagle board side to change the HW without notice
<persia> ogra, No.  You need to fiddle mumble in lots of different ways.  I remember NCommander trying to get my handset to work with mumble: after about 4 hours he gave up.
<persia> linux_manju, Hardware vendors often do this, unfortunately: the issue is mostly related to timing: when a change like that happens right before a release, it's hard to make sure things are supported.
<ogra_ac> well, it works fine with my wired headset on the laptop
<persia> geruds, What I do is hold it down *before* adding power, wait for all the lights to come up, and release only then (10-15 seconds later).
<persia> ogra, Right, because wired uses ALSA.  BT is kinda special, because it talks to pulse directly (this is part of why we want pulse by default).
<persia> mumble is just kinda broken, sadly.
<ogra_ac> bah
<ogra_ac> and the server kicks me out all the time
<geruds> ok.. it dosent work. so my image on the sd shoud be faild
<geruds> i got the massage "no MMc card found"
<persia> geruds, You have just the one SD slot?
<geruds> jap. only thoe one on the bord
<geruds> and a new installation off android will work fine
<geruds> so i thing the hardware is ok
<geruds> new Message:"Unknow command 'mmcinit'
<persia> And this is a C4?
<geruds> jap
<geruds> written on the bord ;-)
<persia> Dunno then.  Works for me.
<persia> How did you write the SD?
<geruds> i use this tutorial https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<geruds> if you have a smarter one i will try it ;-)
<persia> What I did was `gunzip ./ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img.gz && dd if=./ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img of=/dev/sdc bs=1M`
<persia> Obviously, you might not be using sdc :)
<persia> But I've heard of other folk who had success with dd and lack of success with cat
<geruds> *g* ok.. i will use sdb ;-)
<geruds> persia the same problem 'no mmc card found' 'unkown command 'mmcinit'
<persia> And you verified the checksum of the download?
<ogra_ac> hmm
<ogra_ac> i seem to be able to get it working with the usb headset
<ogra_ac> but i cant hear a thing
<geruds> ofcorse not ;-)
<geruds> i make a new download an check it
<ogra_ac> sigh, thats annoying
<ogra_ac> persia, you dont feel like mumbling for a second i guess ?
 * ogra_ac finally found a HW config where the input seems to work
<geruds> hei persia, ok i check the md5 its al ok. i try 10.10. and 10.4 ; every time the same problem
<persia> geruds, Hrm.  I'm not sure what to tell you.  I wonder if there are some different revisions of "C4" or something.
<geruds> i thing the problem ist here : On omap3 systems with a modified NAND (i.e. beaglebord C series) do the following:
<geruds> On a serial console connected to the system, halt any autoboot script and type
<geruds> setenv bootcmd 'mmc init;fatload mmc 0 0x82000000 boot.scr;source 0x82000000'; setenv autostart yes; saveenv; boot
<geruds> The system should start booting (note that this step is only necessary if you have a NAND and the system does not default to reading boot.scr)
<persia> Hrm.  Dunno.  I never succeeded in seeing anything on serial: I just held down the button and it booted from the SD and worked.
<persia> Bit slow and not much RAM, but otherwise.
<geruds> ok. i thing i will make a brake for today and will go on tomorow
<geruds> realy thanks for your help. it show me that i am not realy stuped ;-)
<geruds> if i finde a solution i will tell you
<persia> If you don't mind, it would be better to add it to the wiki.
<persia> Works for me, meaning I'm not likely to add it, and if you find a good workaround, maybe if someone else with a C4 has your issue, they can try that (but note that not all C4s have the issue).
<persia> Same as where rsalveti added notes on his MX that linux_manju was using to try to get the XM/A3 working.
<geruds> jap i will poste it. i thing the problem is that androide is now in the NANE. if you have a new beagle the problem newer exist
<geruds> NAND
<persia> You think the android bootloader in NAND is getting in the way of booting off MMC?
<geruds> yes
<persia> You might try one of the recovery techniques from elinux.org to see if you can clear the NAND (obviously, backup anything interesting first)
<geruds> nice idear
<geruds> i will try it tomorrow..
<geruds> thx
<pwork> Hello, I ran the a rootstock command from my host machine to generate a rootstock .img, but I get a non fatal error, and no .img in the end : chroot: failed to run command `/bin/installer': Exec format error, I: Cleaning up..., I: Unmounting temporary image
<pwork> Do you have any idea what goes wrong ?
<pwork> Oops, sorry, just after the 'Extracting <package>' step, I get "chroot: failed to run command `debootstrap/debootstrap': Exec format error" also
<pwork> I followed the RootstockFromScratch howto
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-23
<pwork> Getting better with the --no-root switch, but "No space left on device" : where does the image build process occurs ? I will stretch the mount point
<pwork>  /tmp ?
<persia> I suspect it is /tmp, but I'm just guessing.
<persia> Maybe check with df just when you fill up the filesystem?
<pwork> Ok :)
<pwork> Strange, df shows me : sysfs                  5160576   3176456   1721976  65% /sys
<pwork> No /, /home , /var, ..
<persia> Are you in the chroot?
<pwork> I run a debian lenny host, and a maverick chroot. I'm building the .img file from the chroot, to install it on a phone after
<pwork> I don't want to install the img in the maverick chroot
<pwork> Ah ok, df always show those mount point from inside a chroot, must be normal
<rcn-ee> pwork, if your going to run rootstock, i'd either run in on a 10.10 host, or in a armel machine running atleast squeeze.. otherwise you will have qemu issues...
<persia> Right.  You need to run df in lenny to find out what is full.
<persia> rcn-ee, Doesn't a lucid host work also?
<rcn-ee> the qemu in maverick is much more reliable.. (i can get small xfce images built in maverick that fail n lucid)
<pwork> rcn-ee, So I can't build a img from inside a chroot. Will I be able to make it from a maverick live CD if it exists ?
<rcn-ee> pwork, i'd use virtual box over a live cd... it's going to eat a lot of ram creating the arm rootfs..
<pwork> rcn-ee, You mean I can run the maverick live cd ISO from Virtualbox running on my lenny's host OS ?
<pwork> I can do this
<persia> I'd probably run an *install* of maverick in Virtualbox running on lenny.
<pwork> persia, Strange, the host df shows nothing full
<persia> Odd.  Something wonky.
<rcn-ee> yeah... but i mean create the virtual harddrive and install the iso on lenny in virtual box.. rootstock is going to eat 2gig's of space, so you'd run out of ram in any live cd pretty quick...
<persia> Or use heaps of swap, but allocated storage is usually faster than swap.
<pwork> persia, Ok. I have a big swap partition, but on the host OS. I imagine that if it fails with "No space left", swap was filled before filling hard disk space
<pwork> I don't know if a chroot benefit from the swap partition. I imagine yes
<persia> chroot relies on the running kerne.
<pwork> I'll be back to you if this succeeds in a vbox ran from host ;)
<pwork> Thanks for advice
<persia> I'm not convinced that the binfmt-misc/qemu hacks used in rootstock work properly against a Debian kernel, but they may.
<pwork> Is a kernel distribution specific ? it's a linux 2.6.32 kernel
<pwork> Doesn't sound debian specific :s
<pwork> If I do this from vbox, will it uses the virtual OS kernel, or the host one ?
<pwork> If I run it from a live CD, I understand memory will be too short, but it will use a ubuntu kernel
<persia> Many folk run kernels with distribution-specific patches added on.  Many don't.  I have no idea how much of the binfmt-misc stuff is Ubuntu-specific vs. upstream.
<persia> pwork, What we're advising is to create a ~5G virtual disk in VBox, and install Maverick into that from the CD, and then use that VBox environment to run rootstock.
<persia> Once you have an image, you ought be able to scp it back to your host, and then get it to your target.
<pwork> Ok, wrote it down :)
<pwork> persia, You're my favorite video game !
<pwork> :p
<pwork> Tell you tommorow what the result is
<pwork> Good night/day
<DanaG1> Say, how "official" is the Ubuntu support for ARM, and how "official" is it for PowerPC?  I'd say the ARM support is better than PPC, right?
<persia> DanaG: They are equivalently official.  Right now, powerpc is slightly more completely ported, gets slightly better user support, and is used by more flavours.  That said, more individual people are working on armel, so in the future you may be correct.
<ogra_ac> persia, well, i'd say one is more official than the other if you look at canonical backed support
<persia> ogra, Does canonical offer commercial support for armel currently?  I thought still not.
<persia> But I certainly see much more interest in ARM from Canonical than in PPC.
<ogra_ac> persia, not commercial support, but donated developer time
<persia> Indeed, hence "more individual people are working on armel"
<ogra_ac> and guaranteed upgrades for 18 months
<ogra_ac> in that it doesnt differ from x86
<ogra_ac> at least for main
<akshu1> hi what is the package name for boot time splash
<ogra_ac> plymouth
<akshu1> ogra_ac, this does moth i mean boot animation and logger ,is there any just usplashy type deb package for armel
<ogra_ac> i think there is still usplash in universe and debians splashy
<akshu1> ogra_ac, i am not sure which is stable and best for ubuntu armel
<akshu1> which will be good
<ogra_ac> plymouth
<ogra_ac> thats what we ship by default in the images
<Neko> plymouth works sometimes and sometimes not
<Neko> we're going to "port" psplash because it is simpler and doesn't require all that fancy stuff
<Neko> one day plymouth would be awesome
<ogra_ac> Neko, mountall requires plymouth
<Neko> yeah it is in the initrd here it just never starts
<ogra_ac> you need it in any case ... you dont need to use it as splash though
<Neko> i think the framebuffer is basically taking too long to init
<Neko> we will keep it there
<ogra_ac> then your users will end up with messed up filesystems
<Neko> just have psplash
<Neko> there is no way I am removing plymouth it's too much hassle
<ogra_ac> all user interaction of mountall fsck is done through plymouth
<Neko> but while it doesn't DO anything.... we need a splash
<Neko> plymouth does work but it never shows anything
<ogra_ac> so if you dont have it, your filesystems might corrupt themselves over time since you will never get successfull fscks
<ogra_ac> then your kernel is broken
<Neko> I know
<Neko> we are not dumping it
<Neko> we are just remediating the lack of framebuffer activity
<ogra_ac> make sure fbcon is running and all your frambuffer drivers are loaded early enough
<Neko> it DOES do that "press C to continue or S to recover" stuff but over serial terminal
<Neko> framebuffer is built-in and fbcon is built-in
<ogra_ac> ah
<ogra_ac> well, then your kernel cmdline is messed up
<Neko> root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 quiet splash
<Neko> ?
<ogra_ac> dont put serial stuff on it
<Neko> oh the serial stuff
<Neko> hmm okay
<Neko> noted.
<ogra_ac> if users really need that they are surely clever enough to edit the bootloader options in a serial terminal
<Neko> you think this is why plymouth doesn't start?
<ogra_ac> i know thats the reason why plymouth doesnt start :)
<Neko> console is not a framebuffer at the point it loads, therefore?
<Neko> :D
<Neko> you're amazing
<Neko> it worked
<Neko> :D
<ogra_ac> thats the reason why the ubuntu images dont have serial consoles enabled by default
<Neko> let's try it 100 more times and make sure
 * ogra_ac wishes he could use an ubuntu initrd with plymouth on his ac100 here 
<ogra_ac> silly fastboot hardcodes the partitioning scheme ... boot partition is 8M big ... no space for an initrd
<Neko> the question is really then... where does plymouth detect console and would it be better for it to look more aggressively for a non-serial console
<ogra_ac> it looks at the kernel cmdline
<Neko> so console=ttymxc0,115200,8n1 console=tty1
<ogra_ac> as soon as it detects console=tty[A-Z] it drops out of the splash
<Neko> yerg
<Neko> but there are two
<ogra_ac> doesnt matter
<ogra_ac> there is one of them serial
<ogra_ac> it recognizes that
<ogra_ac> there is a longstanding LP bug and an upstream bug about that
<Neko> excellent
<ogra_ac> no solution though
<Neko> something to read though isn't it
<Neko> maybe we will fix it
<ogra_ac> heh, enjoy ;)
<ogra_ac> happy upstream discussing
<Neko> forget discussion
<Neko> why don't we just fix it and push a patch
<Neko> they can discuss it all they like once we've shipped it
<ogra_ac> sure, but it wont be accepted
<Neko> that is their mistake :D
<ogra_ac> since upstream opinion is that if you use a serial console you definitely dont want a splash
<armin76> bah, splashes
<Neko> upstream is amd64, real life is embedded systems where when the thing locks up you need serial :D
<ogra_ac> huh ?
<Neko> if you don't watch splash and you have serial... why not add "nosplash"
<ogra_ac> you only need serail for bootloaders
<Neko> and accessing terminals when your USB fails
<Neko> or network is down for some reason
<ogra_ac> after the kernel is up there is no difference in architectures
<Neko> there are plenty of rescue scenario :D
<ogra_ac> i agree that as developer you might want serial, for endusers its the most useless thing ever
<Neko> here's another
<Neko> you have Xen. You have it virtualized as a desktop. But Xen wants to have a serial terminal too for early boot messages...
<ogra_ac> (or would your motrher use a seria console to tinker with her laptop)
<Neko> I want to see a splash over my RDP
<ogra_ac> *mother
<Neko> no but Raquel and Bill might
<ogra_ac> why ?
<ogra_ac> they only do twitter and facebook
<Neko> they are not low level devs but they are interested and I got like 5 calls this morning about poking around in terminals
<Neko> any company with MBWA attitude :]
<ogra_ac> serial is a wart ... it shoud go away imho
<Neko> I would rather something like Android Debug stuff got standardized
<ogra_ac> good if you have unstable kernels you develop, but thats about it
<Neko> plug a USB cable in and hooray
<ogra_ac> nah
<ogra_ac> have framebuffer and input support in your bootloader ...
<Neko> we do :)
<Neko> but we're shipping U-Boot which sucks.
<ogra_ac> so i can reach the u-boot console without using a second computer ?
<Neko> no not at all.
<armin76> hi Martyn :)
<ogra_ac> see
<ogra_ac> thats what i mean
<Neko> "our" bootloader is not U-Boot though. we just don't ship it yet.
<Neko> MX53 is the target
<Martyn> hey there armin
 * Martyn is in the last stages of packing for UDS
<ogra_ac> well, does your redboot give me that ?
<Neko> did you ever see Pegasos? it was PPC and had an OpenFirmware, grab any PC PCI or AGP graphics card, get a framebuffer
<Neko> USB input
<Martyn> They stuck the ARM LAMP optimization talk on Monday, damnit!
<Neko> play midi tunes..
<Neko> boot from ATA, USB..
<Neko> or TFTP over network. it's nice. but the new technology is not ready yet :D
<Neko> moving away from ppc gave us the chance to throw most of it away and do it properly
<Neko> (with a view on virtualization and so)
<Martyn> ogra : When are you arriving in Orlando?
<ogra_ac> tomorrow evening
<Martyn> Okay, about the same time then..  Rob, Bob and I get in ~6:30pm
<ogra_ac> same for me
<Neko> hmm anyone in Linaro here?
<Martyn> We're coming in via JetBlue .. share a cab?
<ogra_ac> i think we are already four
<Martyn> 'kay
<ogra_ac> Neko, go to #linaro
<Neko> I am in there
<ogra_ac> right, they are likely all in the air
<ogra_ac> or preparing for traveling or just arriving
<ogra_ac> bad time ...
<Neko> I will get Konstantinos to bring it upo
<devilhorns> ogra_ac, around ??
#ubuntu-arm 2010-10-24
<mouse-_> Neko: (i'm reading scrollback) whiskers.com is a Pegasos II =D
<mouse-_> it is a pretty zippy machine for a 1ghz ppc
<pwork> Hello, I finally managed to create a rootstock image from a debian lenny host :) (maverick in a vbox). I installed and run it on a Android HTC phone, it runs fine, but img is only 512 MB large : installed base system, icewem, and could not put gnome-terminal :) Is there a mean to enlarge the image size dynamically, as vbox does for example ?
<pwork> If not, how can I statically enlarge it ?
<pwork> I can't even run a dpkg --configure -a : it's full
<pwork> Ok, just read about uec-resize-image :)
<pwork>   Hmm, uec-tools was not updated for 55 weeks, and it's still marked as in developement
<pwork> Do you now a more up-to-date method ?
<aluex> Hi,is there any good CAS( computer algebra system) for ubuntu-arm?
<tmzt_> anything for ubuntu should work
<tmzt_> depending on what your looking for
<tmzt_> the precision math libraries are mostly cross platform because they dont use hardware features like floating point
<aluex> what's that?
<aluex> for example,is maxima available for armel device?
<tmzt_> I didn't realize maxima had source code, so it seems it would be
<aluex> ?
<aluex> oh ,i ve found one built online
<aluex> thanks all the same~
<akshu1> hi all,i have installed lubuntu 10.10 but after playing audio or video file i am not getting any sound
<akshu1> just playing songs without any sound
<akshu1> i have installed alsa
<akshu1> any settings need to done ?
<akshu1> how to test sound configuration is correct or not ?
<fgu> npitre: ping?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-17
<xranby> ndec: ping, hi the LWJGL people wonder if you have any available documentation on the extensions: GL_OES_required_internalformat , GL_IMG_texture_stream2 , GL_IMG_texture_npot and GL_IMG_texture_format_BGRA8888  since they are not part of the official GLES registry http://www.khronos.org/registry/gles/
<xranby> ndec: the request for more information about these extensions was made on this forum thread: http://lwjgl.org/forum/index.php/topic,4237.0.html
<xranby> ndec: pbt, i notice that opengl-es 2.0 performance on the panda board almost double if i run my tests using a windowmanager that do not use compositing effects.  i now get areound 250fps on the gears benchmark when running xfce4
<xranby> btw
<xranby> compared to areound 130fps when running unity
<Amaranth> :(
<ndec> xranby: you meant unity2d?
<Amaranth> Yeah, the GPU can't really do unity at 1080p
<Amaranth> I mean, it works, but don't do any other 3D stuff
<ndec> Amaranth: do you have a PPA for unity 3D on panda?
<Amaranth> nope, not yet
<ndec> when do you think there will be one?
<Amaranth> Well, I need to make a release in a couple days
 * lilstevie is looking forward to unity with es
<Amaranth> The goal is to have unity in the 11.10 Linaro release and in a PPA for oneiric by UDS
<ndec> ok.
<ndec> how well/bad is it working now?
<Amaranth> hehe, trying to figure out some changes to nux
<Amaranth> and for some reason my VM can no longer run any GL stuff
<xranby> ndec: yes i get half performance when running unity2d :/
<Amaranth> oh, unity2d
<Amaranth> that's not even using a compositor...
<ndec> is compositing (xrender) enabled by default on unity2d/metacity?
<lilstevie> I wonder how it would run on the tegra2 :p
<xranby> Amaranth: interesting
<Amaranth> ndec: I don't think so
<ndec> xranby: we've seen that as well. using the standard gnome fallback perf is much better too.
<ndec> so there is something with unity2d
<xranby> 8thavatar
<xranby> hmm..
<xranby> ok now all now my password for my dev boards
<xranby> wrong keyboard
<ndec> kernel.org problems could have started like that ;-)
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> that would be an entropy issue
<ogra_> metacity defaults to composite in oneiric
<lilstevie> using the same password everywhere
<xranby> ogra_: can i somehow disable it?
<ogra_> but has all effects patched out
<ogra_> install dconf-editor
<xranby> ogra_: i would like to test if i can tewak unity2d to double the fps
<xranby> ok
<ogra_> it should have a setting for that, but your unity-2d will look horrible i think
<ogra_> (metacity doesnt use the compositor, but unity-2d does a lot)
<ndec> ogra_: i remember looking at this setting in gconf-editor..
<ogra_> right, gconf-is gone though
<ndec> but the setting was still there, iirc...
<ogra_> form a former install ?
 * ndec checking...
<ogra_> it shouldnt be there on new installs and it shouldnt be used at all anymore
<ndec> ogra_: ok... i don't have a former install, i dist-upgraded since alpha 1 or 2
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> thats what i mean :)
<xranby> ndec: are there any available public documentation on the extensions: GL_OES_required_internalformat , GL_IMG_texture_stream2 , GL_IMG_texture_npot and GL_IMG_texture_format_BGRA8888 ?
<ogra_> if you installed a dev image it might be that the setting is still idling around on your disk *especially* if you once touched it with gconf-editor
<ndec> it's dconf-tools, not dconf-editor ;-)
<ogra_> the app is dconf-editor ;)
<ndec> xranby: don't know. robclark any idea? [when you wake up...]
<ogra_> sorry,yes, tha package name differs
<ndec> ogra_: are you sure there is a config for compositing in dconf?
<ogra_> it should be
<ndec> there is no search function?
<ogra_> no idea i only used that app twice
<ogra_> and its hirribly jumpy on the right pane
<ndec> ogra_: where are the dconf files?
<ndec> it will be easier to grep...
<ogra_> look in /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/
<ogra_> though these are the uncomplied files, if you make changes there you need to compile the whole stuff again
 * ogra_ likes gconf a lot more
<ndec> grep compositing /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/* --> nothing
<ndec> ogra_: it seems that totem and gst still rely on gconf.
<ndec> is that correct?
<ogra_> afaik we dont even install gconfd anymore
<ogra_> desktop team would know
<ogra_> but i also seem to not find anything
<ndec> ogra_: i think gconf is still used somewhere... in our release we change the default videosink for GST/totem using gconf, and it's working. but in dconf this setting is not visible...
 * ndec is a bit lost ;-) so going for lunch...
<xranby> ogra_: i can make speed go from 130 fps to around 190 fps by killing Metacity
<ogra_> xranby, well, file a bug :)
<xranby> still a bit to go before i reach 250fps that i get using xfce45
<xranby> xfce4
<ogra_> ndec, they are two different DBs
<ogra_> ndec, and gsettings/dconf uses a binary format
<ndec> xranby: which app are you using?
<xranby> ndec: im using LWJGL java bindings
<xranby> for opengl-es
<xranby> ndec: im preparing a package to get the new LWJGL version into the archive that have opengl-es 2.0 support
<xranby> ndec: to test yourself.. if you trust me then you can get a patche LWJGL sourcetree here : http://openjdk.gudinna.com/lwjgl-es/LWJGL-svn-r3678-bin.tar.gz
<xranby> it contains the latest LWJGL svn tree patched and built
<xranby> it contains a little script   test-es2.0.sh
<xranby> if you have oneiric installed you need to change the start of all command lines  from   java   to java -zero   (since jamvm will not have support to run this unless ubuntu pulls in the nev version from upstream)
<Amaranth> xranby, ogra_: afaik metacity will uses gconf
<ogra_> Amaranth, well, according to the desktop theam they got rid of gconf in 11.10
<Amaranth> err, still
<Amaranth> metacity certainly still links to libgconf
<ogra_> Amaranth, oh, btw, have you seen the willow mail
<Amaranth> I don't think so
<Amaranth> I thought I gave someone else admin on the team in launchpad and they took it over
<ogra_> you gave me admin
<ogra_> but i cant make the guy who asked admin, seems onla the team owner can ... make him the owner ;)
<ogra_> and hand the team over to him, so we both can resign
<Amaranth> glenstewart?
<ogra_> yep
<Amaranth> done
<robclark> xranby, if what you are doing is purely bandwidth limited, then of course compositing wm will cut fps quite a bit..    for metacity xrender compositing it amounts to 2 more copies
<robclark> although normally there isn't much point in going faster than 60fps (if you are vsync locked)
<ogra_> Amaranth, thanks !
<xranby> robclark: ok, did you see my question above reguarding documentation for some of the drivers extensions?
<robclark> I'll have to ask around.. off top of my head I'm not sure
<jondo> Hi ogra! Can you have a look at my comment to bug 871650? rsalveti asked me to try something and I don't know exactly which files to use.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 871650 in linux ""unable to enumerate USB device" with BeagleBoard-xM" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/871650
<ogra_> jondo, well, i saw your comment, why dont you just wait until rsalveti gets up
<ogra_> though testing with linaro might be intresting, could be that we miss a patch or something
<jondo> Sure, I'll wait.
<dabukalam> what's the difference between uncompressing and unpacking a tar.gz file? If I'm told to uncompress but NOT unpack...
<ogra_> dabukalam, heh, who tells you that ?
 * ogra_ would say its the same 
<dabukalam> ogra_: that's why I'm a bit confused.
<dabukalam> ogra_: look under 'procedure, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<ogra_> well, who gave you that info
<ogra_> oh, wait, its a tar.GZ
<dabukalam> yeah
<ogra_> you can uncompress it
<ogra_> but still keep it a tarball
<dabukalam> how?
<dabukalam> ogra_: how?
<ogra_> gunzip
<dabukalam> ogra_: wicked, thanks
<ogra_> for step 1 you use gunzip
<ogra_> for step 3 you use tar
<dabukalam> ogra_: yup, got it. Not sure why I can't just tar here then copy the stuff over. Technically the same thing right?
<diwic> ...or why one can't skip step 1, then uncompress/untar in one step
<ogra_> right, thats a weird howto
<dabukalam> yeah. I think the guy the wrote it is confused. also you can only get to that page with /Core not /core. weird
<dabukalam> cba to change it
<ogra_> fixed
<dabukalam> ogra_: nice :)
<dabukalam> ogra_: now I'm also a bit confused when it says install boot-loader and install linux
<dabukalam> ogra_: that's not included in core?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> core is a rootfs, no configuration, no users, no setup or anything
<ogra_> it is supposed to be the base for people building other stuff on top of it
<ogra_> like .i.e a car entertainment system, or a settop box or some such, where you dont have users and put your own UI on top
<dabukalam> ogra_: yeah. I'm installing this on a i.MX53 board
<dabukalam> I just wanna see a command line
<dabukalam> so when it says install linux and boot-loader
<dabukalam> i get grub and install it on there
<ogra_> you need to know how to do that for your HW
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> grub doesnt support arm
<dabukalam> ah
<dabukalam> so i'll find an alternative
<ogra_> thats something you need to know in advance, else core is not for you
<dabukalam> any suggestions?
<ogra_> you should know your HW in and out for using core
<dabukalam> ogra_: ok.
<ogra_> if you dont want to use the mx5 images (assuming you have a quickstart board there), and actually need headless, i would go for linaro for now
<ogra_> the mx5 images for the quickstart we offer ship a desktop by default
<dabukalam> i have a quick start board
<ogra_> well, either use the mx5 image then or if you want headless your best option is one of the linaro dev images
<dabukalam> i'm not new to linux, but i'm new to arm, but I need to learn fast :/
<dabukalam> a linaro dev image would be a linux kernel or a boot-loader?
<dabukalam> from what i've understood linaro provides tools.
<ogra_> the mx5 image is really trivial to use and you can remove the desktop afterwards if you want (just uninstall the X libs and the rest will vanish along)
<dabukalam> oh cool.
<ogra_> for linaro images, ask linaro  :)
<dabukalam> so basically ubuntu core is just a bunch of packages
<ogra_> yes
<dabukalam> i see
<ogra_> its the most minimal OS you need to run apt
<ogra_> nothing more
<dabukalam> cool cool. So if I wanted I could install any apt-based distro
<ogra_> no.
<ogra_> thats not how distros work
<dabukalam> a distro is linux + bootloader + packages?
<ogra_> you can install ubuntu packages
<ogra_> but would run into issues with other apt based systems
<ogra_> a distro is far more than a kernel and packages :)
<ogra_> also your packages are compiled against certinal librabies
<ogra_> *libraries
<ogra_> you cant just take a .deb from ubuntu to debian or the other way round, you will need all depending packages too ... and in the end you end up with two versions of essential libs and your system might stop working
<ogra_> so just having the apt command doesnt mean you can use any apt based distro out there
<ogra_> (btw, i think fedora ahs apt as well, though its not .deb based at all)
<dabukalam> yeah i get that
<dabukalam> so wait android is what then?
<dabukalam> i custom kernel? or a distro or what?
<dabukalam> *A
<ogra_> *somethingÜ
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> no idea what i would call android ... its not linux, its not a distro ...
<ogra_> it is an OS though
<ogra_> :)
<dabukalam> it's an android
<dabukalam> ^^
<ogra_> heh
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> Android is an entire OS
<lilstevie> the only similarities is it uses the linux kernel
<ogra_> lilstevie, well, some few bits of the linux kernel :)
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> the base is the linux kernel
<ogra_> sure sure
<dabukalam> so it's basically a linux-like OS?
<lilstevie> with specific android patches
<ogra_> yes
<lilstevie> essentially
<ogra_> or a linux "based" OS
<lilstevie> minus libc
<dabukalam> is ntldr compatible with arm?
<ogra_> missing libc doent mean its not linux ;)
<ogra_> there are linuxes using other C libs
<ogra_> dabukalam, ntldr is for widows NT
<dabukalam> oh
<ogra_> (no that wasnt a typo :P )
<dabukalam> nvm
<dabukalam> another question
<dabukalam> debian squeeze
<dabukalam> is the equivalent of ubuntu core?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> its a release name
<ogra_> like the recent ubuntu release was called oneiric ocelot until release
<ogra_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/MX5 has the instructions for the mx5 images btw
<ogra_> (the install is a one liner)
<dabukalam> i've done that before on a beagleboard
<ndec> ogra_: i confirm that metacity still uses gconf...
<dabukalam> but this needs to be ubuntu core
<dabukalam> that would install oneiric wouldn't it?
<ogra_> what did the desktopteam say ?
<ogra_> ndec, ^^
<ndec> i didn't ask them... i tried on my board ;-)
<ogra_> dabukalam, yes
<ogra_> ndec, ah
<dabukalam> ogra_: so I'm thinking U-boot then :)
<ogra_> dabukalam, ubuntu core is also oneiric
<dabukalam> ogra_: I don't want the excess packages
<dabukalam> ogra_: my assignment is to get core running on an MX and list the packages
<ogra_> thats why i said take the mx5 image and remove them
<ogra_> that will be easier than spending two weeks on learning how arm systems boot linux
<dabukalam> ogra_: the whole point is for me to spend 2 weeks learning about arm :P
<dabukalam> ogra_: playing catchup
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> so still, take an mx5 image first
<ogra_> put it on your SD card
<ogra_> wipe the second partiton (forst one is for kernel and bootloader) and put core on the second instead of the existing rootfs
<ogra_> that should give you a working core image
<dabukalam> brilliant
<dabukalam> that's a great idea
<dabukalam> hope that goes down well with big brother
<dabukalam> i'll get back to you :P
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> good luck
<dabukalam> thanks a lot
<rsalveti> jondo: just posted at the bug again, please check my comment there
<dabukalam> ogra_: out of interest, how complicated would it be to get the kernel and bootloader and put them on there?
<ogra_> dabukalam, if you know what you are doing its not to hard
<rsalveti> xranby: you can enable and disable compositing with metacity by calling it with -c or with --no-composite
<ogra_> dabukalam, but to inspect the setup using an existing known to work image is the best start
<rsalveti> if you call it with --replace it'll also replace your current metacity
 * ogra_ susüpects it will look really bad though
<dabukalam> ogra_: oh dea
<dabukalam> ogra_: I just realised no go
<dabukalam> ogra_: it's a 2M card
<ogra_> will still work
<dabukalam> okay
<ogra_> though it will corrup the rootfs durign write ... but since you want to replace that anyway ....
<dabukalam> ah
<dabukalam> so i'm expecting an error
<dabukalam> ;)
<ogra_> right, i think the uncompressed image is something like 2.2G so it will fall off the SD at the end of writing
<dabukalam> ogra_: i think this is a crappy SD card as well
<ogra_> but that doesnt matter, dd does a binary copy and all you are intrested in is the first partition
<dabukalam> so I could be here all day with this dd command
<NekoXP> just dd bs=1M count=256 and sudo parted /dev/blah and delete the second partition and recreate it
<NekoXP> or do the whole thing and do parted.. you might not be able to resize a partition to fit a card if it goes over, it causes a bunch of unrecoverable errors, so best just to delete it
<NekoXP> you may want to loopmount the sd card image just to get /lib/modules off
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: ping ping
<lilstevie> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: are you the same guy who put Ubuntu on the Asus transformer
<lilstevie> yes
<shadeslayer> ah awesome! I'm trying to boot kubuntu off it, and was wondering if you could point me to any instructions that i can use to build my own rootfs and bootimg ... or is following the wiki enough?
<lilstevie> well, it isn't too difficult
<lilstevie> rootfs is the matter of making a loop mounted image
<lilstevie> putting what you need inside it
<lilstevie> and uploading
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: oh and I'd like to dual boot it, so can i use the exact same script you posted on xda developers with a different rootfs?
<lilstevie> ok, well for the case of kubuntu replace initrd in ./ubuntu/
<lilstevie> and replace ubuntu.img with your rootfs
<lilstevie> just remember the size that the image I did is, is the largest that nvflash will handle
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: and can't I create the rootfs with rootstock?
<lilstevie> you can create the fs however you like
<lilstevie> I have just had problems with using rootstock on the later releases
<shadeslayer> problems?
<rsalveti> now that we have qemu support at live-build we should really start pointing people to use it instead of rootstock
<ogra_> rsalveti, oh, btw, since someone mentioned it above, what do we do with rootstock ?
<lilstevie> yeah, like not creating a working image
<ogra_> i would like to remove it from the archive in precision
<lilstevie> hanging on xulrunner
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, live-build should be able to replace it just fine
<ogra_> rsalveti, cross build is possible ?
<ogra_> and you can define all settings in advance ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, was pushed last week I believe
<ogra_> like user, hostname etc
<shadeslayer> so ... i shuld use live build instead ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, that's how we do with linaro images
<ogra_> awesome
<ogra_> someone should write an ubuntu howto then :)
<ogra_> especially how you create bootable ubuntu images :)
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, will try to have that posted soon, so we can point people there later
<ogra_> since i dont think l-b can handle that at all
<rsalveti> and finally remove rootstock from precise
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, all our images are created with l-b :-)
<ogra_> rsalveti, and you should really poke your guys to use tasks instead of metapackages to not end up will all packages marked as manually installed
<rsalveti> and currently we're just using upstream
<rsalveti> without any patch on top
<ogra_> rsalveti, your images are dd'able without any further touching directly out of l-b ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: yup, we'll probably end up using both
<ogra_> both ?
<ogra_> both what ?
<rsalveti> ogra_: because we have a few images
<rsalveti> meta and task
<ogra_> you should nevr ever use meta in images
<rsalveti> ogra_: well, tgall_foo is implementing support for linaro-media-create
<ogra_> k
<rsalveti> ogra_: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, isn't it?
<ogra_> in the archive there is a meta, yes
<ogra_> iots not used on any images
<ogra_> (hasnt been since 2006 i think)
<rsalveti> so the task installs the meta I believe
<ogra_> yes, meta is part of the task
<rsalveti> ogra_: but you could also add another extension at live-build to have a dd'able image if you want
<ogra_> no, thanks
<rsalveti> shouldn't be that hard
<rsalveti> and I know some folks from canonical are creating a similar support for cloud based images
<ogra_> i'm busy enough keeping debina-cd/cdimage running
<rsalveti> the same folk who added support for qemu
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: more questions, do i need to run the apply_tegra_* scripts when i build my rootfs from l-b ?
<lilstevie> apply_tegra_* scripts?
<shadeslayer> apply_tegra_binaries.sh  apply_tegra_X_abi.sh
<tgall_foo> ogra_, the disk image support in live-build I wouldn't doubt will support arm in some capacity at some point ...
<shadeslayer> from the linux4tegra ldk
<tgall_foo> ogra_, to me seems like a good idea for "everyone" :-)
<ogra_> tgall_foo, yes, i thought so
<ogra_> not really, unless its properly integrated with all the testing mechanisms of cdimage/debian-cd
<ogra_> so it wont help me for images
<ogra_> but it will help me to get rid of rootstock :)
<ogra_> with is a primal target atm :)
<rsalveti> yup :-)
<ogra_> we will port all our stuff to debian-installer btw
<ogra_> jasper etc
<ogra_> and probably switch back to real live images if someone can make the copying speedier
<lilstevie> shadeslayer: unless you are using the CrOS kernel and u-boot hell no
<shadeslayer> hah, ok
<lilstevie> it will prevent X from starting if you do not have the right kernel with the right interfaces
<dabukalam> ogra_: okay it's done. http://i.imgur.com/HAUjE.jpg. As you can see, there are 3 partitions now. The one I've labelled core is the third one right? And I'm to delete everything in there and just copy over the core directory.
<robclark> xranby, this is the answer I got re: GL extensions:
<robclark> As a rule of thumb if they are not listed in the registry at the Khronos
<robclark> site then IMG is not making then publically available anywhere else.
<robclark> http://www.khronos.org/registry/gles/
<xranby> robclark: ok, well then there are no docs..   i got the question from the lwjgl people because they where not part of the gles registry :)
<xranby> robclark: thank you for asking around
<robclark> fyi xranby, http://software-dl.ti.com/dsps/dsps_public_sw/apps_processors/OMAP35x_AM35x_Video_Texture_Streaming/1_0/index_FDS.html
<robclark> some example of one of those extensions
<xranby> robclark: thank you
<robclark> np
<xranby> robclark: i have managed to find some example code / hits for most of the extensions now http://lwjgl.org/forum/index.php/topic,4237.0.html         its onle  GL_OES_required_internalformat  that we still know nothing about
<dabukalam> okay just installed oneiric on an MX5
<dabukalam> anyone know what the user/pass might be?
<NekoXP> HOOOOOWWWWW?????
<NekoXP> my Quickstarts are refusing to get a display on the damn Oneiric dailies
<dabukalam> NekoXP: don't get too excited I'm pretty sure it didn't work
<dabukalam> but I just need a user/pass
<NekoXP> ubuntu/ubuntu maybe
<dabukalam> tried that :P
<NekoXP> can you mount the SD on the PC and see what /etc/passwd contains? that'll give you a hint to the username
<NekoXP> it could be oem/oem
<dabukalam> it's ubuntu core
<NekoXP> oh
<dabukalam> not oneiric
<dabukalam> sorry i should have said that before
<NekoXP> ubuntu core has no users set up
<dabukalam> yeah so how do i get in?
<NekoXP> usually, boot oneiric, chroot in to the core filesystem and "useradd"
<dabukalam> AAAAAAAAAAh
<dabukalam> seriously?!!?
<NekoXP> failing that, root with no password maaayyyy work at a shell
<NekoXP> but I am not sure if ttymxc0 is in securetty
<NekoXP> so it would fail even if you could
<dabukalam> no
<dabukalam> it's a localhost.localdomain login
<dabukalam> so there's obviously no users
<NekoXP> yeah it's pretty raw
<dabukalam> haha
<dabukalam> i just want a ^%$ing package list
<NekoXP> you're meant to be a super expert in all things ubuntu to be able to use ubuntu core :D
<NekoXP> oh
<dabukalam> yeah so i've heard
<NekoXP> from repos or as already installed?
<dabukalam> already installed
<dabukalam> on core
<NekoXP> because /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list will give you the list of installed packages
<dabukalam> yeah
<dabukalam> or spkg -l
<dabukalam> *d
<NekoXP> if you have oneiric booted just chroot into the core filesystem, and then dpkg -l from there, it'll work
<dabukalam> no oneiric
<dabukalam> it's just core
<NekoXP> you really do kind of need to boot an arm system to get into the chroot and that's the easiest way to do it since there's an mx5 image
<NekoXP> FSL's BSP SD card will do just as well
<NekoXP> just chroot into the core fs and mount your binds for dev and sys and remount proc inside, chroot in, and play pretend :D
<NekoXP> that said I don't think dpkg cares about proc, dev, sys
<NekoXP> so you could skip it
<dabukalam> in order to chroot into this core install, I need to have it plugged in to another system.
<dabukalam> I could just use my laptop right?
<dabukalam> add a user
<dabukalam> and boot again
<xranby> dabukalam: if you ar running a arm laptop then sure
<xranby> dabukalam: an old trick are to edit the /etc/passwd file and remove x from the password field      root:x: ...  ->   root:: ...
<xranby> it will make you able to login as root without password
<dabukalam> xranby: trying that
<dabukalam> cool beans
<dabukalam> worked ^^
<dabukalam> xranby: thanks
<soren> W/Win 12
<soren> nice
<NekoXP> hello ubuntu-arm people! anyone here got any insight into the preinstalled dailies image creation?
<GrueMaster> NekoXP: You should talk to Infiinity about that when he gets back on Wednesday.
<GrueMaster> He has been working to make community images easier to push into the daily build workflow.
<GrueMaster> iirc.
<NekoXP> I was curious why the images are of varying sizes (mx5, omap and omap4 are something around 516, 522, 517 4M blocks)and why they are slightly bigger than 2GB even though there is somewhat less data on the actual filesystem.. in fact around 160MB left and a preconfigured (sigh) 512MB swap file. This would actually fit on a 2GB SD card if it wasn't trying to keep so much space around..
<NekoXP> considering all of them absolutely bite for SD card performance why preconfigure swap there? it's not needed for getting into the desktop
<NekoXP> you have to access the sd card anyway from another system to make a login user or unprotect root anyway so shipping it with 512MB of empty swap is kind of odd
<GrueMaster> NekoXP: First, the size variances are probably kernel/initrd/u-boot variances, second, we have a little padding on the images for the oem-config process to work with, third, swap is needed on systems with less than 1G memory (beagle/beagleXM/even mx5 quickstart).
<GrueMaster> Why do you need a separated system to make a login user?
<GrueMaster> And how do you do that if you are a windows user trying to develop on one of the supported platforms?
<NekoXP> because they all ship with root:x:blah in passwd and no login user, only daemon users
<NekoXP> GrueMaster, I guess you'd use a linux VM and a USB SD card reader filtered in to it
<NekoXP> I'm not saying it's all good, I'm complaining :D
<GrueMaster> Hence why oem-config runs on first boot and prompts you for user info.
<NekoXP> as for the need for swap for systems with less than 1GB of memory, horse shit. You couldn't use 512MB memory for oem-config and first desktop boot even if you tried.
<GrueMaster> I do daily testing on beagle (256M), beagleXM (512M), mx53 Quickstart (768M?) and Toshiba AC100 (512M).  Don't tell me they will work w/o swap.
<NekoXP> oem-config doesn't run on any of them on any image in the last 2 weeks
<GrueMaster> ???  Have you even tried our images?
<NekoXP> yes, dailies, every day up until the day after release :D
<GrueMaster> Not some crap downloaded from a non-ubuntu site.
<NekoXP> on my beagle, panda and quickstart
<GrueMaster> You ran ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+mx5.img.gz from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.10/release/ and you didn't get prompted on screen for user/locale/timezone/etc?
<NekoXP> I get a console login prompt on other VTs, a lot of "starting/stopping [OK]" kind of stuff on the boot VT and so far after 2 hours, nothing... not even a peep of a GUI
<GrueMaster> Then you are doing something wrong.
<NekoXP> I can't imagine what, that's part of the problem. Actually I just looked over, the pandaboard got to oem-config :)
<NekoXP> I am going to figure on having some RIDICULOUSLY crap SD cards for now and trust that it does what it should
<NekoXP> is there anything the pre-oem-config stuff does that would take forever, like resizing partitions or silently looking for network for a very long time?
<GrueMaster> There is something in network manager that is holding up the boot process looking for a network connection.  Bug is already filed.
<NekoXP> that may well explain it then :)
<GrueMaster> But this business of oem-config not working for the last two weeks is a bit of an exaggeration I would think.  I would have seen it otherwise, with the number of systems and sd cards I have.
<NekoXP> it's not so much "not working" here as I don't think it's even started
<NekoXP> it's doing something but neither of the quickstart or beagles have any indication of disk activity like the panda
<GrueMaster> It does fail to launch oem-config-remove at the end, looping back to the start.  But that is easily worked around.
<GrueMaster> See bug 856293 for the info.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856293 in ubiquity "oem-config not removed after install on preinstalled desktop images due to debconf.dat being locked " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856293
<NekoXP> yeah I know that one
<NekoXP> what's the networkmanager bug?
<GrueMaster> Maybe bug Bug #846796.  I can't remember the exact bug atm.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 846796 in ubuntu "Slow boot since update suspect it relates to networking " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/846796
<GrueMaster> There are several similar bugs in launchpad.
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: pingly
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-18
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: uhm, is your script on xda supposed to work on a unrooted transformer?
<lilstevie> it will as long as you don't have an SBKv2 device
<Netham45> I've got a Microsoft LiveChat LX-3000 headset that x64 has a driver for. The ARM build seems to be missing the driver, anyone know where I should look to get it compiled?
<Netham45> It sees the headset, the vol up/down, mute buttons on it work, pulseaudio just doesn't see it.
<MrCurious_> time to test 11.10 on a panda
<twb> lilstevie: still remember me? :P
<lilstevie> nope :p
<twb> :-(
<berco> ogra_: ping
<ogra_> berco, yes ?
<berco> ogra_: have you tried the oneiric ubuntu-core minimal fs on panda?
<berco> ogra_: I'm having issues to boot it...
<ogra_> boot it ?
<ogra_> hwo do you boot it ? its an unconfigured base system to buuild other images on top
<berco> yes, I put my mlo, u-boot and kernel.
<ogra_> not intended for usage without a lot of configuration or modification
<berco> I was expecting to get at least up to a console
<ogra_> i.e. if you would build a settop box or IVI image you would use it to put your user-less UI on top for example
<berco> I'm stuck with last message "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth"
<ogra_> how did you configure it ?
<ogra_> did you install a kernel packge, roll an initrd etc ...
<ogra_> it is not intended to work OOTB at all, unless you look for a cheap way to get a chroot
<berco> okay, so it's not at all intended to be a basic fs. I need to customize it first
<ogra_> it is just enough OS to execute apt, nothing more
<ogra_> no users, no root access etc
<ogra_> you should get a console if you configure it right though
<ogra_> on framebuffer ...
<berco> okay, I don't event get this
<ogra_> it should get you a console on screen
<ogra_> but there is no user and root is locked by default
<berco> I only have the 2 pinguins displayed on the screen, so it starts...
<ogra_> it *wont* get you any login on serial since it is (on purpose) not configured for that
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> your kernel starts
<berco> yes
<ogra_> penguins have nothing to do with userspace
<berco> I agree. I see the FS is mounted in the debug output and nothing else then
<ogra_> on hdmi, right ?
<berco> yes, I'm on HDMI
<ogra_> then you should eventually see a login prompt
<ogra_> with no option to log in though, unless you configured that
<berco> I have the latest kernel from sebj with drm, etc.. maybe I should try with an older kernel
<ogra_> likely ... what initrd are you using, the mountsall issue looks like your initrd is messed up
<berco> I need to check for initrd.
<ogra_> also if you dont use an initrd or a messed up one, make sure to not use UUID for root= on your cmdline
<ogra_> the kernel isnt capable of using that, it needs the initrd
<berco> okay, I just checked: my last test was without initrd and I use root=/dev/mmcblk...
<ogra_> k
<berco> I also removed spash from cmdline
<berco> spash=splash
<ogra_> *theoretically* it should work without inird, but since there are no initrd less images in ubuntu,. nobody actively tests that
<ogra_> so i would always recommend to use one ...
<berco> okay, I'll test to add it
<berco> ogra_: with uInitrd, I get to the login screen now :)
<ogra_> great
<berco> so now as I understood from you there is no user or root login possible. I need to customize the fs, right
<ogra_> yes
<brandini> this news tech article says late 2012 early 2013 for A15's to hit the market
<brandini> I don't think I buy that
<brandini> broadcom has licenses for a tablet already
<brandini> maybe it's true
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: do i need to root my transformer to use your scripts?
<prpplague> XorA: hey hey
<prpplague> XorA_: hey hey
<XorA> hey
<XorA> forgetting I already had an xchat :-)
<prpplague> XorA: you going to make it to ELC-E?
<XorA> prpplague: no :-(
<prpplague> XorA: doh
<davidm> prpplague, are you going to ELC-E?
<prpplague> davidm: yea
<prpplague> davidm: got something that needs to go?
<davidm> I'll see you there then
<lilstevie> shadeslayer: for you to be even asking that means you need to do more research
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: well, your instructions don't even mention rooting, which is why I'm a bit lost, I rebooted into recovery and the device doesn't show up ...
<shadeslayer> I can't even figure out how to use the mmc on the device when it's booted in Android
<shadeslayer> ( I don't get the option to mount the mmc over USB like I do on my phone )
<shadeslayer> I haven't had alot of time to poke around which is why I'm asking
<lilstevie> shadeslayer: what I mean is you need to do more research, like learn about nvflash
<lilstevie> the very fact you are asking if you need to be rooted is telling me you haven't even looked into what nvflash is
<shadeslayer> I did go through it, which means I obviously missed something
<shadeslayer> I'll look at it again
<prpplague> ogra_ / GrueMaster for 11.10, is there a command line change i need to do tell the install to use the DVI as primary instead of hdmi?
<ogra_> not that i know of, we dont maintain the kernel anymore so i could only guess
<GrueMaster> prpplague: Not sure.
<prpplague> hmm
<GrueMaster> robclark may know.
<GrueMaster> I'd say ask on #pandaboard, but then you'd probably smack me.  :P
<prpplague> GrueMaster: hehe, indeed i would
<robclark> prpplague, drm will light up all monitors that it detects a connection on..
<prpplague> robclark: yea, but it seems that ubuntu is selecting the hdmi for some reason
<robclark> prpplague, there is a (*detect) fxn ptr in omap_dss_driver..  you just need to make sure that is returning sane values
<robclark> prpplague, it should select both.. in theory..
<robclark> (well, that is, if you have hdmi attached)
<prpplague> robclark: can i use the video bootargs?  video=DVI-I-1:1024x768@85 video=TV-1:d
<prpplague> robclark: no hdmi attached
<robclark> hmm.. that sounds suspicious..
<robclark>  @ your desk?
<prpplague> yea
<robclark> k, I'll swing by
<prpplague> GrueMaster / ogra_ any special boot args to use to get console working with the 11.10 prebuilt desktop images?
<GrueMaster> console?  You mean serial console?
<prpplague> GrueMaster: yea
<GrueMaster> For serial console, you just need to create a /etc/init/ttyO2.conf with the proper settings.  Use /etc/init/tty2.conf as a template, changing the tty port and speed.
<GrueMaster> If you are trying to figure out the dvi stuff, you might be better off with a server image.  You can boot and configure it from the serial console, then tweak from there.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: hmm
 * prpplague doesn't like this aspect of ubuntu
 * prpplague does an install using hdmi first
<GrueMaster> Why not?
<GrueMaster> How many desktop image do you usually configure through a serial port?
<robclark> GrueMaster, ogra_, it looks like a plymouth issue.. or perhaps plymouth vs omapdrm..
<robclark> but the splash screen is lighting up HDMI, but not DVI..
<GrueMaster> That's possible.
<robclark> so if you plugin just DVI, you see busybox instead of plymouth
<prpplague> GrueMaster: just prefer to have an easier way of enabling the serial console
<GrueMaster> You can mute plymouth by removing splash from the kernel cmdline.
<robclark> is plymouth showing status msgs during the partition-resizing magic?
<GrueMaster> It should show a few.  Not many.
<prpplague> robclark: none with just dvi plugged in, only with just hdmi plugged in
<GrueMaster> But it may also ve treating the dvi port as a second monitor source.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: right that is what it appears to be doing
<robclark> GrueMaster, on my laptop, splashscreen is coming mirror'd if I boot up w/ 2nd display attached..
<GrueMaster> robclark: Might need to talk to the omap fb driver developer.
<GrueMaster> Oh, wait....
<robclark> there were some new support in drm for unaccelerated "dumb scanout buffer", which might not be in the version of omapdrm in 11.10... but on other hand, I'm not sure if plymouth is using those yet..
<robclark> so big question is whether plymouth is using drm/kms kernel API or falling back to fbdev..
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  Let me see if I can get slangasek to answer.
<robclark> could someone point me at what kernel you are using?  I can check what revision of omapdrm you are using..
<GrueMaster> 3.0.0-1205.10
<GrueMaster> Is on the release image.
 * robclark was looking for a git tree + tag..
<robclark> ok, think I found it
<prpplague> GrueMaster: when i use the prebuilt 11.10 images, what should i expect to see on the hdmi display?
<robclark> ok, GrueMaster, I think I added support for the "dumb scanout API" (which libkms can use) at same time I added GEM support...  so not in the version of driver you have..
<robclark> so plymouth might be falling back to some legacy fbdev mode
 * prpplague grumbles
<slangasek> robclark, GrueMaster: plymouth requires a per-drm-driver backend; I don't think plymouth knows about omapdrm
<robclark> slangasek, ok, it doesn't use libkms?
<slangasek> I have never heard of libkms, so I guess not :)
<robclark> (which has backends for different drm drivers, and also a backend that can use the new "dumb scanout" API..)
<robclark> it is in libdrm git tree
<slangasek> ok - nope, not being used, at least not in the version we have
<PDunny> Does anyone here know anything about getting ubuntu on mobiles/tablets?
<robclark> ok
<robclark> then I guess there may be some plymouth work to do at some point..
 * slangasek nods
<robclark> or if it uses the "dumb scanout" ioctls, then it should work out of box with omapdrm which is going upstream... the slightly newer one with GEM support
<slangasek> I don't think we would want to refactor plymouth's drm support in 12.04; a bit risky for an LTS
 * robclark would recommend to have the dumb scanout ioctls as fallback
<slangasek> but the current drm support is not great (we even have radeondrm blacklisted right now, due to multimonitor issues), so I would love to see this improved in the future
<robclark> that won't work for omapdrm in 11.10 but will work in 12.04
<robclark> slangasek, http://lxr.free-electrons.com/source/include/drm/drm_mode.h#L347  (fyi)
<slangasek> robclark: have you spoken with plymouth upstream about this, by any chance?
<robclark> those ioctls will give an API that can be used to allocate/mmap a buffer for any drm device (supporting GEM at least)
<robclark> not really..
 * robclark has no idea who that is ;-)
<slangasek> #plymouth :)
<robclark> ahh
<slangasek> best if the support could land there first
<robclark> I guess they must know about those APIs..  they were added pretty much for the purpose of things like plymouth..
<robclark> but I think they are pretty recent
<slangasek> looks like there's preliminary support for libkms upstream since Aug 2010
<slangasek> there hasn't been an upstream release since then, however
<robclark> hmm.. well, if they finish that, they get the dumb-scanout buffer stuff for free..
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-19
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: I was trying to run sudo nvflash --sync with my transformer and I get : rcm version 0X4 Command send failed (usb write failed)
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: could you give a hint as to what I might be doing wrong?
<twb> That error could just mean you forgot your SBK or so
<twb> http://cyber.com.au/~twb/doc/tf101.html
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> twb: I also could not find good documentation about nvflash, any ideas where I can find that?
<shadeslayer> I'm having a bit of a hard time figuring this out :)
<twb> http://cyber.com.au/~twb/doc/tf101.txt now contains a slightly updated version
<twb> shadeslayer: there isn't any, nvflash is a piece of shit internal nvidia bodge thing
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> Alright, hopefully that link contains info on what actually goes on during booting
<twb> Those links are my notes
<twb> That why they have my name in them
<shadeslayer> oh ... awesome, I didn't notice that ...
<shadeslayer> it's just been a long day ...
<twb> no problem
<shadeslayer> hmm ..
<shadeslayer> twb: so I now use : --sbk 0x1682CCD8 0x8A1A43EA 0xA532EEB6 0xECFE1D98
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer>  sudo ./nvflash --sbk 0x1682CCD8 0x8A1A43EA 0xA532EEB6 0xECFE1D98 --sync
<shadeslayer> and I get the same thing
<shadeslayer> and iirc the tablet installed a firmware update when it arrived
<twb> Did you bounce it back into APX mode again?
<shadeslayer> no, it just shutdown
<shadeslayer> Nvflash started
<shadeslayer> rcm version 0X4
<shadeslayer> Command send failed (usb write failed)
<twb> Tell you what, read that whole .txt file then come back if you still have problems
<shadeslayer> uh ok
<shadeslayer> twb: question, before you did all of this, did you update your tablet firmware?
<shadeslayer> and can a firmware update change the sbk?
<twb> If you mean android, then no, I don't give a shit about android.  But the processes I describe should work for android as well.
<twb> The firmware does not decide the SBK, the SBK is baked into the hardware while in the factory
<shadeslayer> right, I don't want android as well ...
 * shadeslayer goes back to reading the text file
<twb> That's fine then.  There was a jackass in here earlier that wanted help with android
<shadeslayer> :/
<shadeslayer> twb: another question, does it matter if I have sbk version 2?
<twb> shadeslayer: what is an "sbk version 2" ?
<twb> shadeslayer: do you mean a 3G transformer?
<shadeslayer> nope, It's a wifi version, but when i run sbkcheck i get : [~/tablet]$ sudo ./sbkcheck
<shadeslayer> Found APX mode device
<shadeslayer> Chip UID: 0x428908841c0e117
<shadeslayer> Detected SBKv2
<twb> Never heard of sbkcheck
<shadeslayer> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1290503
<twb> Goddamn munchkins and their pre-compiled ia32 binaries :-/
<shadeslayer> heh
<twb> They don't even ship the sources
<shadeslayer> yeah :(
<twb> So I have no idea what that program does and I'm not going to decompile it or run it to find out
<twb> lilstevie is here, he probably knows
<shadeslayer> twb: I actually used that program because one of his posts mentioned it
<shadeslayer> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=18366670&postcount=20
<twb> I am too old to deal well with stupid web fora that reinvent NNTP, poorly.
<shadeslayer> alright, I'm off to sleep, will try this tomorrow
<shadeslayer> thanks twb for the help :)
<lilstevie> shadeslayer: raymans app is far better than mine at testing for it
<lilstevie> shadeslayer: basically sbkdetect v2 which is raymans version, uploads a command that is encrypted with the new sbk
<misfitx7> I just downloaded and imaged my panda board with the new 11.10 server release and I am being prompted for a login/pass. Does anyone know what the default account is? I was never prompted to create one as the install instructions suggested I would be.
<misfitx7> I can't seem to find this documented anywhere.
<infinity> misfitx7: There is no default user/pass, it asks you to set one up during the install.
<infinity> misfitx7: If it didn't, then something when wrong, and you might want to try again.
<misfitx7> infinity: Thanks. I've loaded it twice thinking that may be the case but both times I got the same result. I must be missing something, I'll give it another shot I suppose.
<infinity> Well, what happens when you boot it the first time?
<infinity> It should expand the filesystem, then reboot into an installer.
<infinity> If that's not happening, the first bit may be failing.  Your card could be bad, or too small.
<misfitx7> I watch the filesystem expand on the serial terminal, it reboots when it's done then I get a login prompt on my monitor.
<misfitx7> I can try another card. The one I'm using now worked for 11.04. It's 8Gb
<infinity> Wait, on your monitor?  Are you still connected via serial as well?
<infinity> The installer should be popping up on the serial console.
<misfitx7> I am still connected via serial. But it switches over to the monitor after the first reboot.
<misfitx7> After the kernel loads and services are started
<misfitx7> I'm flashing a larger card to see where that gets me.
<misfitx7> I get the sys config with the a different/larger card.
<prpplague> GrueMaster / ogra_ turns out my sd card reader died yesterday
<GrueMaster> On your panda?
<prpplague> GrueMaster: no, on my host pc. it wasn't writing all the data to the sd card
<GrueMaster> Interesting.  Could be just a cache not flushing properly.  I usually run a sync after flashing an image just to be sure.
<GrueMaster> Is your PC Linux or Windows based?
<prpplague> ~lart GrueMaster
<prpplague> GrueMaster: silly GrueMaster
<prpplague> GrueMaster: ubuntu 10.10
<prpplague> GrueMaster: no, it was a complete failure of the sd card reader, looks like the 3.3v ldo was failing
<GrueMaster> Ah.  I had to ask.  Some people are using Windows on their PC but Linux on their dev boards.  We even have a tool for imaging SD cards for this situation.
<GrueMaster> Bummer.
<prpplague> GrueMaster: hehe indeed
<prpplague> GrueMaster: i've been MS free since 1997
<GrueMaster> Heh.  We should have Windows-Clean coins for our 10 year anniversaries.  :P
<prpplague> hehe
<austeregrim> But shouldn't mac users have something similar? lol
<prpplague> austeregrim: that;s kind of like someone stop smoking tobacco and switch to meth, sure stopping tobacco is good, but....
<GrueMaster> No, they are more like connoisseurs.  Twice the intake, but only 1/4 the guilt.
<MrCurious> tested out pandaboard + ubuntu 11.10 with root fs on a USB thumb drive.  Got in excess of 100 FPS at 320x240.  GREAT work by the team on solving the usb speed bug!
<MrCurious> not to mention that it was WAY more snappy than root on SD, and noticably more snappy than the last stable release (with root on usb)
<GrueMaster> Just to clarify, the kernels for Maverick and Natty have been updated with this fix as well.
<MrCurious> yes, i am comparing pre-fix to post-fix
<Neko> GrueMaster, I have an idea.. would it be possible to not have to create a swap partition in the main installer, or in any event, not ship a swap file, but as soon as ubiquity pops up or perhaps (since swap isn't needed for ubiquity, memory usage is well under 150MB) on first desktop login like ecryptfs or so used to, say "hey, I notice you have a small amount of memory and no swap, do you want me to fix this up for you?" so that it doesn't have t
<Neko> o be shipped on the SD card image?
<Neko> it'd help on VMs on x86 etc. too if you didn't have to create swap partitions inside the VM especially with memory ballooning and an assumption that the host has more than enough swap to handle overcommitting
<GrueMaster> Maybe for P.  We can't change 11.10.
<Neko> sure, P is good.. its been something I've been annoyed by since Karmic though :D
<infinity> We did it this way intentionally because dding a large file on an SD card on the target hardware takes forever.
<infinity> It's actually easier to do it at install time, just more annoying to the user.
<infinity> No one's stopping you from deleting the file if you didn't want it. :P
<Neko> oh, for sure ... but it'd save some SD card space that basically doesn't get used until the user picks Firefox and opens 8 tabs..
<infinity> Dunno about that.  GrueMaster was showing me ubiquity OOMing on 512M systems.
<Neko> in the meantime by the time P comes out, zram will be nice and stable right? in the event of a missing swap partition or so maybe compressed in-memory swap would be a better idea just to have some swap around if it's truly, truly necessary
<infinity> I dunno.  I'm not all that picky, to be honest.
<infinity> I still think that users who are running systems on SD for anything other than quick test purposes are Doing It Wrong.
<Neko> I think part of the problem is even on "512MB" systems on MX5 they're soaking a bunch for framebuffer/2D reservation
<Neko> so you really only have 400MB
<infinity> Beagle in his case, and I don't recall how much it has available.
<GrueMaster> One thing to look at is zramswap.
<Neko> 256MB on my C4 and it's infuriating
<Neko> I definitely agree something needs to be there just in case..
<GrueMaster> Seems to work ok on AC100.
<infinity> It's not actually enabled on AC100.
<infinity> So, yes, works great.
<GrueMaster> Well, the SD desktop images are really just for show & tell anyways.  It isn't hard to move the image to a usb drive using a separate system.
<infinity> Or a USB hard drive, or whatever.  Yes.
<infinity> But at that point, you have enough space that losing some to swap is irrelevant.
<GrueMaster> And since we don't have any real production systems beyond the AC100...
<infinity> And as distasteful as swap on the SD card is (and man, I really think it is), I'd rather have something that sort of works for the 2 hours someone will play with it before they realise they need faster storage.
<Neko> GrueMaster, zcache may well help too as an experiment.. that way you get the benefits of SD card data being put in the cache and when the system really needs it, it compresses them as they are evicted, which would help one hell of a lot in keeping real memory available
<Neko> or a USB key. or any slow-ass storage...
<Neko> actually you know this is something Linaro should be investing a ton of effort into :D
<lilstevie> shadeslayer, you about
<shadeslayer> yes
<lilstevie> ok, I just wanted to say to you, just because you have an SBKv2 device don't give up
<lilstevie> work on your image creation
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: oh ... ok
<shadeslayer> I didn't give up :)
<lilstevie> you can still run the image in qemu or something
<shadeslayer> I'm just busy with a sprint in MV
<shadeslayer> uh
<lilstevie> we are working on a solution for the SBK
<shadeslayer> ok, I'd like to help, lemme know how i can :)
<lilstevie> well the problem is the miniloader
<lilstevie> it is part of how nvflash work
<lilstevie> works*
<shadeslayer> uh ok, I've never used nvflash, so I'll have to look that term up
<lilstevie> the bootrom shuts down communication with that 0x4 error if the messages are incorrectly encrypted
<lilstevie> we have communication
<lilstevie> until we get to miniloader
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<lilstevie> miniloader is a small loader (funny that), that inits ram and usb,
<lilstevie> so that the bootloader can be sent to the device
<lilstevie> on these SBKv2 devices the current miniloader crashes
<lilstevie> or aborts
<lilstevie> or something, we don't know exactly what is happening, no debugging interface is a pain
<lilstevie> so we have been writing our own, but it is a very slow process
<shadeslayer> alright, kind of understand it
<shadeslayer> the bootloader before the bootloader :P
<lilstevie> look at it as a bootstrap
<lilstevie> :p
<shadeslayer> :D
<lilstevie> in APX the device hasn't initialized ram
<lilstevie> or the dual A9's
<lilstevie> all there is, little ARM7TDMI core
<shadeslayer> alright
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-20
<lilstevie> twb, still interested in what sbkdetectv2 does
<lilstevie> ?
<stlsaint> Im trying to customize the ARM release for backtrack. is that possible on a laptop system? would really prefer to rebuild
<twb> lilstevie: sure
<twb> lilstevie: although I really want u-boot.bin
<lilstevie> heh , sorry about the delay with that btw, it is crunch time at uni, last week and a half before exams, many many assignments to hand in, havent had time to decrypt and dump
<lilstevie> but basically there is an encrypted blob compiled in, that blob is the usb command "queryrcmvers"
<lilstevie> it gets sent via usb bulk transfer to the device
<lilstevie> if the command decrypts correctly it replies in plain text
<lilstevie> if not, it hangs up the device
<Lopi> stlsaint, yes it is possible
<lilstevie> the blob itself is encrypted with the new B7+ SBK
<lilstevie> ohai Lopi
<Lopi> stlsaint, simply remove/install whatever packages you want
<Lopi> stlsaint, switch to the DE/WM or your choice, etc.
<lilstevie> fancy seeing you here :p
<Lopi> ohai lilstevie
<Lopi> big surprise right? ;p
<stlsaint> Lopi: well im not sure how
<lilstevie> yeah seeing as you haven't really even been on irc lately
<stlsaint> Lopi: i see that mounting/chroot is not the same as with regular iso
<stlsaint> as wiht a .img file
<lilstevie> twb, thing is though, the source for sbkdetect will probably not be released
<Lopi> stlsaint, for example, you could boot the img in qemu and install/remove packages, etc.
<Lopi> stlsaint, your changes will be saved and the img will still be intact
<Lopi> stlsaint, additionally, you can mount the image and edit config files if it's small changes
<stlsaint> Lopi: ah ok forgot all about qemu, how would a mount on the .img work? i tried and got nothing but errors.
<Lopi> stlsaint, I haven't done it personally, but typically like this: sudo mount -o loop file.img /media/BT5
<Lopi> stlsaint, depends on what distro you use, you don't have to use /media
<stlsaint> Lopi: right that is what i thought and tried but it does not work that way
<Lopi> stlsaint, what's the error?
<Lopi> stlsaint, I'm going to have to do this eventually as I'm porting Ubuntu and BT5 to the iPad ;p
<Lopi> stlsaint, either way qemu is a nice work around
<stlsaint> Lopi: sorry i mistaken your words, the mount works fine and can edit configs, im still thinking the chroot method but you clarified that with qemu
<stlsaint> Lopi: btw there is already a BT5 image for the motorola xoom
<Lopi> stlsaint, native or chroot jail?
<stlsaint> Lopi: but you are unable to install mysql/postgresql for some reason that i cannot figure out
<Lopi> stlsaint, most likely chroot jail on top of android unless lilstevie or LIV2 did it ;p
<Lopi> stlsaint, yeah it's a chroot jail
<stlsaint> Lopi: sorry, yes chroot method
<Lopi> stlsaint, you'll need to make modifications by booting it with qemu first
<stlsaint> Lopi: oh ok
<Lopi> stlsaint, never played with it on android, but I assume you don't have write access to the rootfs this way
<stlsaint> Lopi: on tablet? tablet is rooted
<Lopi> stlsaint, yeah
<Lopi> stlsaint, I don't really know how it all works never looked into it
<stlsaint> Lopi: on the tablet the arm img just chroots (for now)
<stlsaint> the backtrack team has not shown or expressed any further plans for development on it
<stlsaint> a guy who makes roms for the xoom went ahead and threw together a script to automate the process of unpacking the .gz and scripts ,etc
<stlsaint> now im troubleshooting the mysql/postgresql issue to help with further development
<stlsaint> just never dealt with ARM before so its all new to me as well
<Lopi> it's really not much different
<stlsaint> Lopi: so you say i will have to make some adjustments to boot the qemu image?
<Lopi> stlsaint, nah you should be able to boot the img in qemu without modifications
<stlsaint> oh ok
<stlsaint> Lopi: hrm, errors given when trying to boot img
<twb> -M is important
<Lopi> stlsaint, what are the errors and what command are you using to boot the img?
<stlsaint> Lopi: says booting from hard disk...failed: couldnt not read the boot disk...same for floppy of course...
<stlsaint> then for cd-rom
<twb> lilstevie: re exams -- no worries, BTDT
<Lopi> stlsaint, pastebin or pastie for me
<stlsaint> Lopi: 4999MB medium detected...Boot failed: Could not read from CDROM (code 0005)
<Lopi> stlsaint, please include the command you used to boot
<stlsaint> Lopi: aye one sec
<twb> lilstevie: is "B7+" an asus thing?  Or: what is is?
<twb> *what is it
<Lopi> twb, he's in class right now
<twb> Eh, I'll see his reply when he gets around to it, no hurry
<twb> Lopi: you in the same class?
<Lopi> twb, nope we just work on a lot of projects online together
<Lopi> twb, mainly the Ubuntu port to the iPhone until he moved onto the Galaxy line and the transformer
<twb> Huh, I thought iphones were locked down out the wazoo
<Lopi> www.idroidproject.org
<Lopi> www.projectix.org
<lilstevie> just quickly, some B7 and everything above that have a new secure boot key
<lilstevie> ok back in a bit
<twb> But what is a B7?
<twb> Is it an SKU, or a chipset like the Intel's P45, or what
<stlsaint> Lopi: http://paste.debian.net/138170/
<Lopi> stlsaint, do you have BT5 arm on a cd?
<stlsaint> nope
<MrCurious_> wonder if there is a /proc file to tell a temperature on pandaboard under 11.10
<Lopi> stlsaint, heh okay
<Lopi> stlsaint, give me a few and I'll show you how to boot it
<Lopi> stlsaint, I'm a bit busy atm
<stlsaint> kk
<stlsaint> cool
<stlsaint> Lopi: gotcha
<lilstevie> twb, it is the first 2 digits of the serial number
<lilstevie> but the SBK itself is a tegra thing
<lilstevie> it is just ASUS changed the baked in key in some time during july
<lilstevie> thus B7
<lilstevie> B = 11 :p
<lilstevie> as in 2011
<twb> Ha
<lilstevie> x is the month
<lilstevie> in BxO
<lilstevie> the rest still no idea about though
<lilstevie> but other devices like the picasso have the SBK set too, but it is a different key on those devices, as it is set at bring up
<lilstevie> but the picasso has a random SBK
<lilstevie> well pseudo random
<stlsaint> man this dang img is frustrating
<stlsaint> Lopi: i must leave for a bit, if you wouldnt mind either posting here or in a pastebin for me on procedure in case i dont make it back i would appreciate it
<Lopi> stlsaint, yeah sure
<Lopi> stlsaint, just keep idling and I'll get to it eventually
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> that will be the day
<Lopi> stlsaint, http://pastie.org/private/nwoi9z3kzp6utcghpk1qdw
<Lopi> stlsaint, refer to the Ubuntu wiki for more information
<Lopi> lilstevie, you around?
<lilstevie> Lopi: yeah I am back now
<lilstevie> twb: btw, I now have 2 others who have successfully compiled u-boot
<twb> lilstevie: 32G or 16G ?
<lilstevie> actually that is a good question
<dolla> so i was playing with qnx rtos on the beagleboard yesterday and i somehow accidently wrote to NAND flash
<dolla> whenever i boot my beagleboard, i just get 40V
<dolla> anyone know how to get out of this conundrum?
<ogra_> there are instructions somewhere on the web
<dolla> i followed them
<dolla> using MLO file copy first to a blank SD card
<dolla> i have a second board and that SD card boots on it fine, but not the one with 40V
<ogra_> so you recovered your NAND following online instructions already ? well, probably ask in #beagle about the broken NAND recovery instructions then
<dolla> ogra_: no it just doesnt do anything
<ogra_> ubuntu specifically doesnt tuch NAND to avoid such support cases, if you trashed your NAND, recover it using an upstream method
<dolla> yea.
<fader_> Is there a trick to using the preinstalled ARM images?  I've tried the OMAP4 image (on a Panda board) and the Quick Start Board image and both of them fail in the same way for me
<fader_> I get the initial user creation oem-config stuff, then it appears to install, and then X restarts and I get the oem-config wizard again
<fader_> If I drop to a virtual terminal I can see that the hostname got set, the user account got created, etc.
<fader_> But the fact that this is happening on two different images on two different pieces of hardware makes me wonder if there's a bug or if I'm missing something obvious
<fader_> (Oops, forgot to mention both were 11.10 images)
<rcn-ee_at_work> fader_, double check on the sd card if /var/lib/oem-config/run still exists, if it does remove it..
<rcn-ee_at_work> (it's safe as long as you have the user account created)
<fader_> rcn-ee_at_work: Cool, thanks... let me try that.  I assume if that works my next step should be to file a bug ;)
<rcn-ee_at_work> yeah, with oem-config i think, it's been a while since i filed a bug for that package, basicly after you username/etc is created it should remove that file..
<fader_> rcn-ee_at_work: Yep, that did the trick, so looks like that's the bug.  Thanks!
<GrueMaster> fader_: There is already a bug filed.
<GrueMaster> bug 856293 	
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856293 in ubiquity "oem-config not removed after install on preinstalled desktop images due to debconf.dat being locked " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856293
<fader_> GrueMaster: Sweet, less typing for me then :)
<janimo> ogra_, infinity just registered  https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/arm-p-live-installer
<ogra_> janimo, wrong name
<ogra_> must be ubuntu-arm-p
<dabukalam> trying to get a network connection up and running on core, does anyone have any idea what packages are on there, and what aren't so we can see what's available to configure it?
<GrueMaster> dabukalam: You should be able to establish a basic static ip based network connection, depending on the kernel used.
<ogra_> dabukalam, the tarball includes just enough OS to run apt, nothign more, no configs or extra packages
<GrueMaster> I can't remember if dhcp is also in the core, but the manifest should tell you what packages are installed.
<ogra_> its designed as a base for building images on top of it
<ogra_> or as an easy way to get a chroot
<infinity> No dhcp client, no.
<ogra_> dont expect it to be usable ootb beyond that
<dabukalam> dhcp wasn't on there
<ogra_> right, on purpose
<dabukalam> couldn't figure out how to restart the networking service
<dabukalam> so i just rebooted
<dabukalam> and it's working now
<dabukalam> so i can install whatever i want
<ogra_> like there are no user accounts nor a root password
<ogra_> janimo, also, can you fix the naming on the wiki too please ?
<Gottox> win 16
<Quintasan> lilstevie: ping
<RoAkSoAx> /win/win 3
<phh> fail
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Just to let you know, I upgraded natty to oneiric on my Transformer successfully, now I want dual-boot + CMW + hardware accel :P
<ZeZu> Is the current sgx driver working on oneiric?  I've probably messed up my image w/ crap left around but I'm not sure ... just know X isn't starting due to sgx issues ... can't seem to load pvr srv
<lilstevie> Quintasan_: thost are 3 things that you cannot have all at the same time
<lilstevie> for now anyway
<FernandoMiguel> hi hi
<FernandoMiguel> I'm considering hunting down a full blown ARM laptop
<phh> (ac100)
<FernandoMiguel> thanks
<FernandoMiguel> bbl
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-21
<shadeslayer> lilstevie: ok, just a small question, SBKv2 means that the security key changed and we don't know the new key, right?
<lilstevie> correct
<lilstevie> well, more to the point, we have the key, but have been asked not to release it this time
<lilstevie> but there is a little compatibility issue
<jkfangTW> Does anyone know how to install omap4-extras-multimedia for ubuntu(Oneiric) ?
<jkfangTW> This multimedia addons looks imcomplete.
<jkfangTW> I cannot install it via synaptic by adding tiomap PPA on Oneiric.
<jkfangTW> Names
<davidm> jkfangTW, I'm not sure that TI has put everything into the PPA yet
<davidm> I hope they will do it soonish
<Netham46> Three things: 1) I have a USB headset that has drivers for x86(-64) but none for ARM. Know where I would look to get the sources, and how to build/use 'em? 2) I'm running on an android tablet. Is there any way I could run my Android apps natively on ubuntu? 3) Know of an onlive client for ARM?
<Netham46> Other than the audio meter being a bit wonky, my onboard audio is working great, btw. Also, the controls for my headset (vol+/vol-/mute) all work as expected.
<Netham46> Also, is Kubuntu Mobile a real thing? o.O
<twb> Netham46: that kinda depends on the headset
<Netham46> Microsoft LifeChat LX-3000
<twb> Netham46: if you're talking about out-of-kernel (third-party) drivers, you should probably write to the vendor and ask for the source.
<Netham46> Something tells me that MS didn't make Linux drivers for it
<twb> How do you have drivers for x86-64 then
<Netham46> THey came w/ the distro.
<Netham46> and, tbh, I'm not 100% sure how the driver thing works on *nix. I've only ever messed with network stuff.
<twb> Well, unlike e.g. Windows, most drivers ship with the kernel itself -- they're available everywhere, unless the distro decides to remove them
<twb> If that's the case for your device, it should work just as well on ARM
<twb> If you're using something like Ubuntu on x86-64, though, they do include a handful of third-party drivers, and the state of those varies wildly
<Netham46> Well, it worked as expected on x86-64 out-of-box
<twb> As to your second question, I don't know anything about android but I guess it would depend on someone porting dalvik to ubuntu
<Netham46> Kk.
<Netham46> I've pretty much given up on OnLive on it for now, too, heh. I was just seeing if someone might know something I've missed.
<Netham46> Oh yea, one last question, is there any solution to get flash?
<twb> I have no idea; I don't use GUIs
<twb> I suppose you could use an open-source implementation like gnash
<twb> And obviously e.g. mplayer supports the FLV codec, so you don't need flash for youtube or whatever
<Netham46> I'd like to get Hulu and Pandora to run. Right now, I'm using a dedicated Pandora app.
<twb> This would be pandora the America-only music thing, not Pandora the hand-held ARM-based game console?
<Netham46> pandora the americal-only music thing
<Netham46> Didn't realize it was region-locked, though
<twb> I don't know anything about that, sorry.
<Netham46> The web client is flash-based
<Amaranth> hrm, oneiric feels likes it's at least twice as slow as natty on panda
<Amaranth> Netham46: The web client is HTML5
<Netham46> Amaranth, in both FF and Chromium it asks me to install Flash
<twb> Can GCC build thumbee binaries?
<Netham46> also, KDE is much better in oneiric for me, I'm not getting random crashes anymore
<Netham46> now if only nvidia could release drivers that aren't complete garbage for the tegra 2
<jkfangTW> Amranth, have you done some bechmarks ? I'm also  testing oneiric and Natty on my pandaboard .
<Amaranth> If nvidia could release drivers that aren't complete garbage for anything other than Windows I'd be shocked
<Amaranth> jkfangTW: No, just going in feeling
<Netham46> Their PC drivers are pretty decent
<Netham46> far better than ATIs
<twb> Netham46: you're only saying that because you haven't seen the source
<Netham46> Fair enough
<Netham46> That and I only tend to use Linux on platforms where Windows isn't available
<GrueMaster> Netham46: For Pandora, you can install pithos from the ubuntu universe repository on any system that will run 11.10.  I am running it now on a TI omap4 pandaboard.
<netham45_tab> yea, that's what I'm using rightn ow.
<GrueMaster> Flash is a whole nother ball game.  It requires either a fast processor (x86) or hardware decoding (arm).  On the arm side, there are ways of getting a version to run on Ubuntu, but I am not sure how.  Need Google search.
<netham45_tab> kk.
<netham45_tab> bah, I went to do a search for libflashplayer.so and apparantly that's a valid domain. has a placer on it.
<GrueMaster> Try this version for arm.  http://kotelett.no/ac100/phh/Android2.2/libflashplayer.so
<ndec> ogra_: are you doing something 'somewhere' to configure the audio on panda on first boot?
<ogra_> ndec, nopw
<ogra_> i dont think so
<ndec> we don't have audio on Blaze by default...
<ndec> so i was thinking that something is done for Panda somewhere...
<ndec> ogra_: i think you lied to me ;-) see /lib/udev/rules.d/90-alsa-ucm.rules
<ogra_> ndec, thats on all ubuntu images
<ndec> grep Panda ;-)
<ogra_> not special by any means
<ogra_> grep SDP
<ogra_> ;)
<ogra_> ndec, that file comes with alsa and as long as the blaze still uses proper device naming it should be fine
<ndec> yeah... but it does not ;-)
<ndec> we are debugging why!
<ogra_> is the devce still called SDP4430 ?
<ndec> yes
<ogra_> weird
<ndec> we will need to look in the udev log
<ogra_> i think you can also monitor udev somehow
<ogra_> beyond the log ... i.e. the daemon
<ndec> yes. that's what i meant indeed.
<dabukalam> is the beagleboard xM omap3 or omap4?
<ogra_> 3
<dabukalam> ogra_, thx
<prpplague> techincally its DM3xxx , but that is splitting hairs
<dabukalam> just installed oneiric server on a beagleboard
<dabukalam> but did all the installation through serial
<dabukalam> why doesn't it output to a monitor?
<ogra_> because its a server image ?
<ogra_> it shoudl offer a tty for login after install on the monotor though
<dabukalam> that's what I mean
<dabukalam> aha
<dabukalam> got it
<dabukalam> ogra_, I dunno if you remember, but I was trying to put core on an i.MX53.
<ogra_> yep
<dabukalam> ogra_, now I'm trying to the same thing with a beagleboard xM
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> should work the same way, module kernel/bootloader
<dabukalam> yeah
<ogra_> *modulo
<dabukalam> that's what I assumed
<dabukalam> but oneiric server images
<dabukalam> are only two partitins
<dabukalam> *partitions
<dabukalam> not 3
<dabukalam> same with the desktop ones
<dabukalam> (for omap as opposed to mx)
<ogra_> as i said, modulo the bootloader/kernel bits :)
<dabukalam> where would the kernel be located?
<dabukalam> ogra_, just the image in /boot?
<ogra_> for the beagle ?
<dabukalam> ogra_,
<dabukalam> ya
<ogra_> well, in different places
<ogra_> there is vmlinuz in /boot
<ogra_> and there is the boot partition that carries a uImage
<dabukalam> yeah yeah ofc
<dabukalam> i just leave that partition the way it is
<GrueMaster> dabukalam: If you are just setting up a beagle to boot from sd with root on usb or network, it may be easier to just run the netinstall.
<GrueMaster> That is supported for omap.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, he is supposed to set up core on several differnnt arches
<GrueMaster> Ah.  Well, it should work.  Just takes a little tweaking.  I have used it as a chroot and as a nfs-root.
<ogra_> yep, me too, i have never natively booted it though, good to see it works :)
<dabukalam> ogra_, you here?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-22
<nathanel>  i really need help getting this done, it really pisses the ell outta me: i've downloaded ubuntu11.10 omap4 to use on PB, and the installer always resets and never completes... i use dd.... && sync as sudo
<nathanel> help?
<nathanel>  i really need help getting this done, it really pisses the ell outta me: i've downloaded ubuntu11.10 omap4 to use on PB, and the installer always resets and never completes... i use dd.... && sync as sudo
<stlsaint> Lopi: you still around?
<hoshi411> has anyone had experience using  update.zip in microSD on asus transformer?
<MMlosh> Ubuntu's do-release-upgrade is behaving very unprofessinally when ran from VT1..  it calls  "xset" every other while..  now it made a pattern exclusively from 'xset: unable to open display ""  ' messages
<MMlosh> (upgrading pandaboard's natty to oneiric..  may be still off-topic, though)
<MMlosh> The messages also weird-up the "place where new line appears"   next line starts at the horizontal position where the xset line ended
<MMlosh> oh great.. I missed a "user action needed" thing that asks  yes/no/details..     The message got scrolled away with the xset junk
<FernandoMiguel> I assume using an arm device with a arm distro/OS will still impact 3rd party apps that are available to x86 even if source is available, correct?
<FernandoMiguel> stuff like flash or dropbox
<phh> FernandoMiguel: if sources are available, it should be almost easy to port
<phh> there could be some problems on stuff with asm
<FernandoMiguel> phh: oh really? good to know
<phh> it's complicated to do softwares not arm compatible
<phh> i just can't see how you could do that without doing assembly
<FernandoMiguel> I'm in need of a new laptop. old one GPU died. considering trying to find an ARM powered device. but afaikt only ac100 is currently available
<Quintasan> lilstevie: ping
<phh> FernandoMiguel: there are some cortex A8 stuff
<phh> (efika mx or or hercules eCafe)
<FernandoMiguel> :\
<phh> (i'd say ac100 is best value)
<MMlosh> but nothing that would look like a normal laptop I guess
<phh> MMlosh: it's hard for an arm laptop to be has heavy as an x86 laptop indeed
<MMlosh> I said "look like"
<MMlosh> weight is not part of looks..  but I agree :P
<phh> can you be a bit more specific ?
<phh> only things that are not ""laptop-like"" is that there is no HDD, and really little ram
<MMlosh> arm laptop that is not freakishly small
<phh> ah, like 14" ?
<MMlosh> maybe.. I am not sure how big that would be
<phh> k
<phh> well for me 10" is the right size ... :p but i get your point
<FernandoMiguel> I'm looking for bigger
<MMlosh> I got a 15" right now.. 14" would be probably okay
<FernandoMiguel> I already had 13 and 12"
<FernandoMiguel> but if light weight, I'm sure I would be fine on 14 or 15"
<FernandoMiguel> not using extra FANs or rotatory HDD, cdrom drive, or powerful GPU, you can strip some extra chassis
<phh> well, for the thickness, just see ac100's
<phh> (and it already has a lot of free space available :p)
#ubuntu-arm 2011-10-23
<lilstevie> Quintasan: pong
<lilstevie> phh: you should also look at the tf for size, it is similar size to most netbooks
<phh> tf ?
<lilstevie> transformer
<phh> way out of price for me
<lilstevie> yeah, true
<lilstevie> that is a killer
<lilstevie> although with the keyboard dock attached it has 2 3600mAh batteries
<phh> i've got 2 3600mAh batteries here too :D
<lilstevie> nice :D
<phh> err perhaps not 3600
<phh> could be 2200
<phh> lilstevie: just not hot swappable yet -_-'
<lilstevie> what kind of battery life do you get
<lilstevie> yeah mine aren't hot swappable either
<phh> 6-8 hours per battery
<lilstevie> one is in the tablet part, the other is in the dock
<phh> lilstevie: yeah well but you can have both connected at the same time.
<lilstevie> I get close to 10h per battery
<lilstevie> and yeah true
<phh> with wifi ?
<lilstevie> on average I get 19.5 hours between charges
<lilstevie> yeah, and bt
<lilstevie> I don't rf kill either device, wifi is always connected, bt is on, but not connected
<phh> (without wifi ac100 eats 1W less -_-')
<lilstevie> nice
<phh> not really
<phh> that means wifi chip totally sucks
<lilstevie> ah true
<lilstevie> I am very internet centric, so I have no idea what radioless power draw is
<phh> what is your wifi chip ?
<lilstevie> BCM4329
<phh> a mobile one, not like ac100's.
<lilstevie> ah
<phh> on ac100 it's just a stupid usb wifi thing
<lilstevie> which one?
<phh> rt2830
<lilstevie> ah
<lilstevie> the other tegra device I have has a power hungry wifi chipset, but it isn't important, cause it has no battery
<phh> trimslice ?
<lilstevie> yeah
<phh> well ac100 is low power only because it's based on tegra2, not because toshiba anyhow tried to make it low power
<lilstevie> where did that libflashplayer.so come from btw
<phh> atrix
<lilstevie> ah
<phh> their dock uses a plain L4T
<lilstevie> ah I see
<lilstevie> I have been using it on my tf, I was just wondering what was so special about it, cause a newer version would be nice
<phh> well just check atrix's updates and see if there is a newer libflashplayer.so in it :p
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> now that I know where it is from I can :p
<tony_abad> Hi.  Does anyone know where I can grab the kernel headers for kernel 3.0.4-x3?
<tony_abad> Hi.  Does anyone know where I can grab the kernel headers for kernel 3.0.4-x3?
<Quintasan> lilstevie: Ah, are you going to stick around a little more longer? Got some stuff to do
<rtyuio> hello anyone there ? `
<rtyuio> can we install ubuntu 10.10 on ARM processor ?
<rtyuio> anyone there ?
<gildean> yes
<rtyuio> can we install ubuntu 10.10 on ARM processor ?
<gildean> linux is installable on many arm-based systems and boards
<gildean> but as the field is way more scattered than x86, you basically need support for your soc/board
<gildean> also, 11.10 has been released with semi-official support to a few different arm-systems
<gildean> but there are quite a lot of different versions and projects floating around
<gildean> for almost every possible system
<rtyuio> well, i got this pc hercules ecafe hd this one http://www.hercules.com/fr/ecafe/bdd/p/156
<rtyuio> with 7GB of hard drive just only
<gildean> in the picture looks like ubuntu on the screen :D
<rtyuio> how can i install ubuntu 11.10 without earasing th
<rtyuio> actual OS
<rtyuio> i mean in dual boot
<gildean> i have no idea
<rtyuio> yes it's an custimize 10.04 lucid version
<gildean> perhaps the device has a linux-developer-wiki
<rtyuio> what is the capacity of hard drive required to install ubuntu 11.10 ?
<gildean> 8GB
<gildean> iirc
<gildean> or that's the recommendation
<rtyuio> ok
<rtyuio> so impossible to install ubuntu 11.10 on mypc
<gildean> is there no sd-card slot?
<gildean> for external install
<rtyuio> yes sd card
<rtyuio> got one sd car
<rtyuio> sd card slot
<gildean> if you can control the bootloader, then booting from sd-card should be no problem
<rtyuio> i don't know even wath it is as an bootloader
<gildean> you should try searching the web for a wiki/linux-docs about that particular device
<rtyuio> how to control it ?
<gildean> a bootloader boots the system with given parameters, ie. loads kernel and initrd to start the system
<rtyuio> are you asking me to install grub2 on it ?
<gildean> no
<gildean> usually it's uboot or something similar
<rtyuio> so i have to install uboot ?
<gildean> as i said, you should try searching a developer-wiki about the particular device
<gildean> you should get better answers from there about the boot process of that device
<gildean> i can't give you any better answers about that particular device
<gildean> as you see, things are nowhere near as unified on arm as on x86
<rtyuio> ok perfect thanks gildean
<rtyuio> i try to collect infos there
<gildean> np, feel free to ask any more questions if some arise
<rtyuio> well, can you tell why in all customized ubuntu OS there is an flasher player problem ?
<gildean> there has been no official release of flash for arm on most devices
<gildean> on linux that is
<rtyuio> source code flash player available ?
<gildean> lol?
<rtyuio> why ?
<lilstevie> just lol
<gildean> you've seen much adobe source code then?
<rtyuio> then how we can sell something which is not perfect ?
<gildean> wat
<gildean> you've seen many perfect products in your life?
<rtyuio> each time i buy an customized OS device
<rtyuio> i got flash player problem
<rtyuio> this is the second time
<gildean> you should've know to expect that
<rtyuio> i buyed archos home with android where i got the same problem
<rtyuio> same for my hervules
<rtyuio> bercules
<rtyuio> hercules
<rtyuio> okay, there is nothing to do with the kernel
<rtyuio> even reinstalling ubuntu in proper way will not troubleshoot the problem
<gildean> it's just a matter of lacking proper flashplayer
<ps2chiper> did you guys try the leaked TI flash player for x11?
<ps2chiper> I have a friend that uses it on his pandaboard
<gildean> i have only tegra2 devices myself
<gildean> using the atrix flashplayer
<gildean> hmm
<ps2chiper> it supposedly works on all amr cortex devices that use x11
<ps2chiper> arm*
<gildean> maybe worth testing
<gildean> got link?
<ps2chiper> i got it saved on my pc, i will need a couple of minutes to upload it to a file sharing website.
<rtyuio> no
<brandini> no?
<ps2chiper> im uploading it now to megashares
<rtyuio> have i to install atrix flashplayer ?
<ps2chiper> http://d01.megashares.com/dl/c80251b/2_flash_players.tar.gz
<ps2chiper> i put 2 files in there
<ps2chiper> try the larger 7.5MB ti file first
<ps2chiper> the good one should be at adobe flash 10.1
<ps2chiper> and it should work with all website normally as my friends reported to me
<rtyuio> ok
<rtyuio2> hello i m here
<rtyuio> http://d01.megashares.com/dl/c80251b/2_flash_players.tar.gz
<ps2chiper> the party died
<gildean> ti version not working at least on trimslice
<gildean> with nvidia alpha-drivers in use
<ps2chiper> try the other one
<gildean> maybe i should try without them
<ps2chiper> I have 2 and only 1 works, i forget which one
<gildean> ah, the other one is older and crappier than the one i already use
<gildean> at least i think so
<ps2chiper> also are you using it with firefox?
<ps2chiper> My amlogic project is not working yet
<ps2chiper> thats why im here. to find a dev that wants to work on it. so i wont be able to test personally
<rtyuio> how to install ?
<rtyuio> i just finish the download
<rtyuio> i got 2 files libflashyer.so and .so.ti
<rtyuio> how to install ?
<ps2chiper> just like you dont on x86 and firefox
<ps2chiper> same thing
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> on tegra devices I just use the atrix one, it just works
<ps2chiper> copy and paste into the proper folder, one at a time
<rtyuio> i don't get
<ps2chiper> i mean you can only test one at a time
<rtyuio> where i have to transfer libflashplayer.so ?
<rtyuio> ok
<rtyuio> where i have to transfer that file ?
<ps2chiper> SOLUTION: you can use /home/<user>/.mozilla/plugin/ as plugin directory.
<gildean> or /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin/
<lilstevie> I almost want to rip apart my trimslice and custom case it
<rtyuio> and i have to check with firefox ?
<ps2chiper> yes
<rtyuio> ok
<rtyuio> let me check
<gildean> lilstevie: what kind of custom case were you thinking about
<lilstevie> a black one
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> nah, I am thinking something car mountable
<lilstevie> or at very least something that blends with my "all black" appliance tv set
<gildean> well you could just sand and paint the metal cover it has
<rtyuio> it don't work
<gildean> as it functions dissipating the heat also
<lilstevie> yeah, no
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> I know it does
<lilstevie> but it could be more effectively cooled :p
<rtyuio> i put the file in /usr/b
<rtyuio> i put the file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin
<rtyuio> don't work
<ps2chiper> what does it say in about:config when you type that into the url?
<gildean> true, the cover gets about as hot as a transformer for a c=64
<lilstevie> the cover feels like it is going to set my house on fire
<rtyuio> i can see lots of things ps2chiper
<rtyuio> accessibility ....
<ps2chiper> hold on
<rtyuio> ok
<rtyuio> and this is what i got
<rtyuio2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/716937/
<ps2chiper> sorry, its been a while
<rtyuio> on the terminal
<rtyuio> it is not an permission issue ?
<rtyuio> there ?
<rtyuio> hello anyone there ?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-15
<XavB> fabo: Hi, I am having a look to the ubuntu-build-service git tree and I am trying to "play" with quantal-armhf-ubuntu-desktop. I have installed the packages/live-build_3.0~a47-1_all.deb from the tree, but when I run configure I have: unrecognized option '--hostname'  andunrecognized option '--username'
<XavB> fabo: is it expected?
<fabo> XavB: yes, live-build 3.0a45 is required
<fabo> XavB: I need to update the configs to latest live-build but it wasn't a high prio
<XavB> fabo: thx for the answer, to play with the tool, I have just removed hostname and username in a first stage...
<XavB> fabo: can you give me the most "up to date" wiki doc about lb?
<fabo> XavB: I should drop a47 from the tree to avoid confusion
<fabo> XavB: best doc is upstream > http://live.debian.net/manual-3.x/
<fabo> everything else is straight forward as we use pristine live-build
<fabo> XavB: feel free to poke for any questions
<XavB> fabo: ok, so the config is up to date, I am just missing a new version of live-build, correct? I looked for the last build on linaro-maintainers/tools ppa, but only 45 is there...
<XavB> thx for the doc link
<ppisati> rsalveti: lp 1065902
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065902 in linux-ti-omap4 "black/blue screen before installer, tty switch fixes it" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1065902
<ppisati> rsalveti: do you think we have any chance to get a fix for that?
<ppisati> rsalveti: before release i mean
<fabo> XavB: correct
<rsalveti> ppisati: I'll check if a newer driver improves that, but I'm unable to reproduce this issue with my pandas
<fabo> XavB: take the one coming from the git repo
<rsalveti> ppisati: which panda are you using? (rev, es x normal)
<ppisati> rsalveti: panda es
<rsalveti> seems the issue is just happening on a quite recent panda rev
<rsalveti> which is known to TI
<ppisati> rsalveti: and did they fix it?
<rsalveti> nops
<ppisati> ogra_: which panda do you have?
<ogra_> EA1, several ESes
<ogra_> and i think one was called an A1 (older one first gen)
<ppisati> i've other pandas here, i can check if it appears with every of them
 * ppisati tries
<ogra_> it doesnt appear on mine
<ppisati> ogra_: are you sure?
<ppisati> ogra_: did yoiu try beta2?
<ogra_> the only screen issue i have is the green screen on dpms
<ogra_> indeed i did
<ogra_> but i dont need to switch ttys fo rthe green stuff
<ogra_> i also did test the recent dailies
<rsalveti> yeah, seems to be related with a more recent rev
<rsalveti> I installed the image just a few days ago, without any issues
<ogra_> same for me
<ogra_> all recent images i tried were fine apart from the dpms stuff
<ogra_> (and the webkit breakage)
 * ppisati tries a panda reva4
<ppisati> i've the same problem
<ppisati> panda reva4
 * ogra_ uses HDMI all the way btw
<ogra_> no adapters, no DVI involved here
<ppisati> i'm attached to the port closest to the nic
<ppisati> i tried with and without adapter
<ppisati> (i've a dvi to vga adapter)
<ppisati> and in both cases, with a panda rev.a4 i get a black screen
<ogra_> but you dont have a plain HDMI monitor you could use ?
<ogra_> port closest to the nic is HDMI
<ogra_> if oyu use DVI on the monitor dside you need to use the other port
<ppisati> ogra_: no, vga and dvi input-p input
<ppisati> ogra_: i've always used that port and it has always worked
<ogra_> hmm, k
 * ppisati tries with the other port
<ppisati> ok, using tje other port i get a displat but it's like 800x600
<ppisati> jsalisbury: ^
<ppisati> ogra_: anyhow, can you add your findinds to the bug report?
<ppisati> rsalveti: anyhow, can you add your findinds to the bug report?
 * ppisati tries again with the ES
<jsalisbury> ppisati, I can give it a try too
<ppisati> ok, connecting to my tv (native hdmi) it works
<jsalisbury> ppisati, I don't get any display at all when using the other(HDMI) port.  Even if I switch ttys
<ppisati> jsalisbury: wait
<jsalisbury> ppisati, ack
<ppisati> jsalisbury: it takes longer
<jsalisbury> ppisati, ahh ok.
<ppisati> jsalisbury: i get a display, but with a crappy resoltion like 800x600
<ppisati> jsalisbury: while attaching the board to a device with a native hdmi port (my plasma tv), i get the video output ok
<ppisati> jsalisbury: your monitor has a dvi input, right?
<jsalisbury> ppisati, correct.  I use the DVI port on the panda.  Then I have a HDMI cable that attaches to a HDMI->DVI converter
<ppisati> jsalisbury: same here
<ppisati> jsalisbury: so the 3d driver changed "something" and we can't use the hdmi port (the one closest to the usb tower+nic) anymore
<ppisati> jsalisbury: did you get a video output now?
<jsalisbury> ppisati, just restarted and waiting still
<ogra_> ppisati, i'm using the HDMI port just fine ... it might be that HDMI->DVI doesnt work though
<ppisati> ogra_: you use the hdmi port with an hdmi monitor?
<ogra_> yes
<ogra_> straight
<ppisati> ogra_: the cable/converter has worked fine so far
<ppisati> ogra_: same here, it's just a cable
<ppisati> i've another i can try that
<ppisati> *another cable
<ogra_> your TV works you say ?
<rsalveti> my hdmi is working just fine
<rsalveti> at es and 4430
<ppisati> yes, with my tv everyhing was ok
<ogra_> rightm, so its only DVI that has issues
<ogra_> one way or the other
<ppisati> well, two persons with the same issue
<ppisati> sounds weird at least
<ogra_> on DVI
<ppisati> ogra_: i've used this setup since... maverick?
<ppisati> ogra_: no prob at all
<ogra_> sure
<ogra_> but a lot changed
<ppisati> yeah, but people who will try Q will still use the same setup
<ogra_> there is a new xserver-xorg-video-omap we use now for exapmple
<ogra_> that pvr driver made a leap jump version wise
<ogra_> and there is new DSS code in the kernel
<ppisati> ok, but if it worked before IMO it's a bug
<ogra_> i dont say it isnt :)
<ppisati> we can't just say "use a device with a native hdmi"
<ogra_> we can
<ogra_> well, we actually have to if it doesnt get fixed in time :)
<ppisati> i'll update the lp bug with my findings
<jsalisbury> ppisati, Using the HDMI port, I did eventually get the login screen.  However, after logging in, the screen went blank and never came back
<ogra_> thats with a recent desktop image ?
<jsalisbury> Thats with the daily image from the 11th
<ppisati> i'm using autologin
<ppisati> ah
<ppisati> it goes black if i leave it idle
<ppisati> uhm
<jsalisbury> ppisati, hmm, I cant switch to any other ttys either
<xnox> ogra_: bug 1066880
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1066880 in ubiquity "12.10 Beta 2 arm image acts like an ISO not like 12.04" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1066880
<ogra_> jsalisbury, the daily desktop image from the 11th still had the webkit breakage, how did you install it ?
<jsalisbury> ogra_,  The usual way.  I dd'd the image to the sd card, powered up and access the installer.
<ogra_> hmm, k
<jsalisbury> ogra_, I ran into this other bug we are talking about now, but not the webkit breakage
<ogra_> well, webkits bnreakage was when the installer dies right after the user setup page
<st3fan> so my pandaboard with 12.10 keeps hanging/crashing .. what can i do to debug this?
<st3fan> this morning it was frozen in xscreensaver
<ppisati> jsalisbury: bug updated
<jsalisbury> ppisati, ack
 * ppisati tries with another cable, just in case
<ogra_> st3fan, xscreensaver ? we dont install that ...
<st3fan> ogra_: it is a not an xscreensaver problem .. i've also had many of the same same freezes on an idle unity desktop
<st3fan> i have a console hooked up to the serial port but it only prints 'Booting kernel' and then goes silent. Is there a way to get all kernel diagnostics out there?
<ogra_> well, my board was last installed on friday and idled over rthe weekend, no such issue here
<ogra_> yes, drop quiet from /etc/default/flash-kernel and run sudo flash-kernel
<ogra_> that should print all rteh kernel messages
<st3fan> cool i will try that
<ogra_> oh, wait, you said serial
<st3fan> yes
<ogra_> you also want to add: console=ttyO2,115200n8
<ogra_> the redirects the output to serial
<ogra_> same file, same line
<st3fan> also in flash-kernel?
<ogra_> yes
<st3fan> i'm at work now but i will try tonight
<ogra_> just replace "quiet" with the console option
<st3fan> yup
<st3fan> what does flash-kernel do?
<st3fan> is the kernel loaded from flash storage on the pandaboard?
<ogra_> there is no flash in pandaboards
<ogra_> the kernel comes from your SD card
<ogra_> flash-kernel originally only used flash this the name ... but with other methods showing up it also flashes to SD or whatever your board requires
<ogra_> s/this/thus/
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-16
<xnox> Interesting: http://www.slashgear.com/amazon-weighing-ti-mobile-chip-business-grab-tip-insiders-15251828/
<xnox> amazon "thinking" to buy OMAP from TI
<ynezz> it's hoax
<ynezz> and hauwei is buying cisco...
<phh> ynezz: TI said they wanted to stop OMAP
<phh> so why not
<XavB> fabo: now that I am using live-build 3.0~a45-1, everything is OK. I am trying to do my own customization, I am facing a problem,  I would like to install new packages  that are not authenticated. Is there a way to pass "--force-yes" to lb? I would like not to use a hook for that.
<ogra_> ppisati, hrm, what did you change in the omap kernel ? no more USB devices in VM installs
<ogra_> oh, wait, red herring
<ogra_> someone made the partman message about the soucre media more noisy
<ogra_> xnox, ^^^ do you know if we changed anything there ? i suddenly get the /dev/mmcblk0p2 warning in preseeded VM installs
<xnox> ?!
<xnox> ogra_: logs or it didn't happen.
<xnox> =)
<ogra_> no logs :)
<xnox> ogra_: images / screenshots / photos?
<ogra_> its an unattended VM install (usually ... idf it doesnt ass questions)
<ogra_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1282917/
<ogra_> thats piped serial console output
<xnox> i think that's always been like that....
<ogra_> that message didnt show up in the past, did we change its priority ?
<xnox> ubiquity clicks yes, on it I think =)
<ogra_> no, it hasnt
<xnox> hmm....
<ogra_> that install runs unattended a few times a week here
<xnox> infinity: any changes in d-i / partman that I'm missing ^^^^ ?
<ogra_> (and it wouldnt run unattended if i had to confirm that message every time)
<ogra_> though my last test was shortly after B2
<ogra_> iut seems to work fine apart from that
<infinity> That warning was always there in a normal d-i install, I thought...
<xnox> and "ubiquity" does eat it.
<xnox> not d-i, though.
<xnox> ogra_: are you preseeding ubiquity or d-i?
<ogra_> d-i
<ogra_> infinity, must have been a lower prio before
<infinity> ogra_: Possibly...
<ogra_> wow, i also get it very noisy on the panda server install
<ogra_> infinity, in case you have a bored moment, there is a nvidia-tegra-codecs-ventana package in NEW
<ppisati> speaking of which, any news on the omap4 video front?
<ogra_> no issues here still
 * ogra_ didnt hear from rsalveti 
<ogra_> i'm just doing my third install today
<infinity> ogra_: That's rather late to be asking for NEW reviews in Q...
<ogra_> (server and desktop both are fine for me)
<infinity> ogra_: Is this based on some other package I can diff against to cheat?
<rsalveti> no news yet
<ogra_> infinity, i know, i thought i'd try it anyway
<ogra_> infinity, nope, its just the binary dump from nvidia
<ogra_> we didnt have it before
<ogra_> (and indeed its wrongly linked against the broken SONAMEs, but it works with our package)
<ogra_> if you dont manage, its not the end of the world ...
<ogra_> or if i'm to late
<ppisati> ogra_: besides you and rsalveti, everyone else is getting this bug
<ogra_> ppisati, ?? o thought you said HDMI works for you
<ogra_> *i thought
<rsalveti> well, if you use hdmi->hdmi it works fine
<rsalveti> and the resolution issue with dvi should also be documented
<rsalveti> as I'm not having any issue with dvi when testing with my boards
<ppisati> yes but everyone in this world uses an hdmi->dvi cable, and will get this
<rsalveti> haha, not everyone :-)
<rsalveti> everyone wanting sound with hdmi will not have any issue
<ppisati> of 7 people who tried it, 5 had it
<ppisati> and i bet there are more
<rsalveti> ppisati: can you please boot with dss/drm debug when using the dvi output? and open a bug for it as well
<ppisati> i'll do
<ogra_> ppisati, well, yes, its a regression and a bug, but there isnt much we can do right now, it will have to be release noted and its not like there is no way to properly do any install with that bug
<ppisati> ogra_: ok, but the bug will show up at every boot
<ogra_> not for people using HDMI
<ogra_> and for DVI users there will be a the workaround to switch tty's and b the recommendation to use HDMI if they cant live with it
 * ppisati shrugs
<ppisati> rsalveti: do you know how to enable dss/drm debug off the top of your head? do i need to recompile or do you have a kernel cmd line incantation?
<rsalveti> ppisati: drm.debug=7 omapdss.debug=1
<ogra_> ppisati, added to preEnv.txt
<ogra_> (or to /etc/default/flash-kernel and run sudo flash-kernel afterwards)
<ppisati> i've a debug kernel installed wait...
<infinity> ogra_: Why the tegra2 upload with intentionally broken links?
<infinity> ogra_: Do we ship things that rely on that?
<infinity> ogra_: And, if so, why not rebuild those?
<ogra_> infinity, the codecs package shipe an nvidia player
<ogra_> i'll get a fix with the next L4T release but to do an SRU i would like to have the package in already
<ogra_> and until the SRU is there the links make it work
<ogra_> s/shipe/ships/
<infinity> ogra_: So, if I don't accept the codes package, I don't need to accept this driver either? ;)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<ogra_> well, codecs will be broken even for people using the upstream tarball then
<ogra_> since everything is linked against the unversioned SONAMEs
<ppisati> rsalveti: lp 1067352
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1067352 in pvr-omap4 "low resolution using dvi output" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1067352
<ping__> how to install ubuntu on android all winner ?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-17
<TheMuso> Is there any reason why flash-kernel doesn't allow flashing an older kernel? I.e in the flash-kernel main function, it usees linux-version to obtain the latest kernel version, and will ignore the version given on the command-line if its not the newest...
<TheMuso> No biggy, I can hack around locally for a quick way to flash an older kernel, but stil...
<janimo> ogra_, did you test the quantal ac100 image recently? I just installed yestsrday's image and have no wifi. Had the same issue previously too
<janimo> so maybe hw issue
<ogra_> my install yesterday worked fine
<janimo> ogra_, means my ac100's antenna or something is getting old
<ogra_> heh
<zenx> I am trying to compile u-boot with the ubuntu arm toolchain and get the error arm-linux-gnueabi-ld: BFD (GNU Binutils for Ubuntu) 2.22 assertion fail ../../bfd/elf32-arm.c:7498
<zenx> I guess this is a bug
<marvin24> janimo: my wifi and my 3g also died out of the blue
<janimo> marvin24, mine used to have weaker signal than other devices in the same location, but now nothing at all
<marvin24> janimo: did you tried the hw mod?
<janimo> no
<marvin24> e.g. cutting of some of the alu foil?
<janimo> I don't even know what that is
<marvin24> ah
<janimo> no, did not tweak the machine in any way
 * marvin24 looks for the link
<marvin24> janimo: http://www.lins.me/ac100/fixing_wifi.html
<marvin24> looks more complicated than it is
<marvin24> about feeled 10% of ac100s have this problem
<janimo> problems show up in time?
<janimo> marvin24, thanks for the link
<marvin24> don't know, at least you should try it
<marvin24> is the wifi device still listed in usb?
<marvin24> (or lsusb)
 * janimo goes to check
<janimo> marvin24, I have a realtek entry there
<janimo> 0bda:58f2
<marvin24> janimo: yes, that the camera ;-)
<marvin24> wifi is microstar int.
<marvin24> (with a realtek chip)
<janimo> mahmoh, then0db0:a871
<janimo> that's the microstar
<marvin24> ok, so forward to hw mod
 * janimo shudders
<marvin24> don't panic
<ogra_> the mod itself isnt that hard
<janimo> not today thoug, I needed a tegra quick but if it means so much extra work I'll postpone
<ogra_> opening the frame without breaking it is though
<janimo> ogra_, marvin24 ok I may try it
<janimo> sometime
<janimo> I use this device very little though
<ogra_> janimo, dont you have a USB wlan NIC ?
<janimo> no
<ogra_> might be the quickest way
<ogra_> ah, k
<janimo> I used to, bu did not use it in 5 years
<janimo> probably lost already
<ogra_> heh
<fabo> XavB: http://live.debian.net/manual/html/live-manual.en.html#440
<fabo> XavB: or --apt-secure false
<XavB> fabo: thx, I will check that
<djszapi> ogra_: hey
<djszapi> I have just seen a boot.script file in /boot/ on a pandaboard having ubuntu on it...
<djszapi> is that fine? I mean people usually use menu.lst.
<ogra_> menu.lst ?
<djszapi> just wondering because the kernel dump does not seem to come to the debug poirt...
<djszapi> port*
<djszapi> yes, definitely.
<djszapi> for grub, that.
<ogra_> which panda image uses menu-lst ?
<ogra_> or which arm image
<ogra_> show me one
<djszapi> again
<djszapi> the kernel dump goes to the debug port on my own pandaboard with stock ubuntu stuff
<djszapi> it does not seem to work here.
<djszapi> I bet this is due to the boot.script file.
<djszapi> otherwise I just cannot imagine.
<djszapi> I have just tried terraterm and hyperterminal on my host ...
<djszapi> 115200 baudrate, proper COM port etc..
<djszapi> ogra_: ^
<ogra_> did you google for "serial port panda ubuntu" yet ?
<GrueMaster> djszapi: Not sure what you are trying to do, but first off, no arm images that I am aware of have ever used grub or menu.lst.
<djszapi> GrueMaster: that is pointless.
<djszapi> I told what I am trying to do.
<GrueMaster> They mostly use uboot, an it uses boot.scr which is a crc signed boot script.
<djszapi> 17:25 < djszapi> the kernel dump goes to the debug port on my own pandaboard with stock ubuntu stuff
<djszapi> 17:25 < djszapi> it does not seem to work here.
<ogra_> djszapi, seriously, thats a beginner task you are trying to do, that has been documented 100 times out there
<ogra_> just goodle it
<ogra_> *google
<djszapi> and I have used thousand times...
<djszapi> and the same stuff does not work...
<djszapi> not sure what to google about that one.
<djszapi> where I can find any result.
<djszapi> 17:25 < djszapi> I have just tried terraterm and hyperterminal on my host ...
<djszapi> 17:25 < djszapi> 115200 baudrate, proper COM port etc..
<djszapi> should be the matter of baud rate speed and COM port nothing else...
<djszapi> if it is a beginner task, why does nobody know here?
<GrueMaster> djszapi: You need to enable the serial console in the boot.scr.  Try ggogling for that.
<djszapi> GrueMaster: that should be enabled by default.
<djszapi> after flashing.
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> it is enabled by default in the server images only
<djszapi> yes, it worked previously by default after flashing.
<ogra_> as documented
<ogra_> never in ubuntu
<GrueMaster> No, it shouldn't.  Not for desktop.
<djszapi> except that is it not desktop.
<djszapi> it *
<ogra_> well, did you edit boot.script ?
<djszapi> no
<ogra_> and does it have a console= entry
<ogra_> in any case all server images up to 12.04 default to console
<ogra_> and desktop images never has serial
<ogra_> *had
<djszapi> ogra_: yes, I have.
<djszapi> console=tty02,115200n8
<ogra_> so that should put out kernel images to serial
<djszapi> I tried to modify that a bit
<djszapi> but the kernel does not seem to boot anymore...
<djszapi> it is stuck at the ubuntu and progress stuff screen...
<djszapi> any ways I can get it back to life?
<ogra_> how did you modify ?
<djszapi> without reflashing?
<djszapi> console had a different value there.
<djszapi> and I modified to that value above.
<djszapi> as that was on the wikipage.
<ogra_> the proper wy is edit /boot/boot.script and run sudo flash-kernel
<ogra_> on the running installation
<djszapi> I just edited, and then sudo reboot.
<ogra_> that wouldnt have changed anything
<djszapi> which makes it nonbootable, frank...
<ogra_> flash-kernel (like update-grub) is the thing that applies the changes to the bootloader
<ogra_> so if you only edited /boot/boot.script you didnt make any changes at all to the bootloader
<ogra_> ergo, your breakage is cause ny something else
<djszapi> maybe.
<djszapi> ogra_: does not still work after flash-kernel
<djszapi> still nothing on the debug port.
<djszapi> setenv bootargs rw vram=32M fixrtc mem=1G@0x80000000 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 console=ttyO2,115200n8 rootwait
<djszapi> the file is using uuid here, and most likely mmcblk0p1
<djszapi> should the console then be tty01?
<djszapi> is it an 'O' character or '0' number as zero?
<djszapi> I guessed the digit stuff.
<GrueMaster> OHH, not ZERO.
<GrueMaster> You can also add "ealryprintk=ttyO2,115200n8" for kernel boot messages prior to initrd.
<GrueMaster> Are you able to log into the booted system?
<djszapi> I do not need kernel stuff printed.
<djszapi> also, the wiki seems to need some improvement...
<GrueMaster> Which wiki?
<djszapi> to mention it is actually not a digit in there, but the character...
<djszapi> http://www.omappedia.com/wiki/OMAP_Ubuntu_Core
<GrueMaster> Ubuntu does not control that wiki.
<djszapi> not that ttyO2 would work though
<djszapi> like I asked, should it be ttyO1?
<djszapi> since the mmcblk0p2 stuff is also mmcblk0p1 in the reality.
<djszapi> it does not matter who controls that
<djszapi> the wiki has to be improved to avoid frustrations like this.
<GrueMaster> No.  Two entirely different things.
<ogra_> mmcblk0p1 cant be used for a rootfs
<ogra_> it holds the bootloader data
<GrueMaster> And I had proper instructions on the ubuntu wiki.  That is supported by the ubuntu arm team.
<djszapi> which page?
<djszapi> it does not work anyways
<djszapi> even with ttyO2
<djszapi> further ideas?
<djszapi> can confirm it with hyperterminal and terraterm as well
<djszapi> is it really this hard to get a darn debug port up on a desktop image ?:O
<djszapi> shouldn't there be a ui action for this all
<djszapi> it should not be this painy.
<ogra_> well, it isnt ...
<ogra_> use a server image
<djszapi> it is out of my authority to reinstall anything
<djszapi> and to be honest, I would not do that for fun...
<ogra_> well, then stop complaining
<djszapi> why is this hard to enable the damn kernel dump?
<djszapi> should be a checkbox in the settings, and everything done magically.
<ogra_> it is enabled by default if you use the right image
<GrueMaster> Wait, are you trying to enable a serial console port for post-boot debugging?
<djszapi> no
<djszapi> I am trying to enable the damn prompt and so forth
<djszapi> to get a reasonable development environment where I do not have to switch the damn keyboard and mouse forth and back.
<djszapi> between the board and my  computer since that is just stupid.
<djszapi> aka. to actually develop on the board.
<GrueMaster> Do you need the desktop environment on the panda?  If not, then use the server image.  If so, hook up a keyboard and mouse and develop on it like a normal desktop.
<djszapi> looks super painy so far...
<djszapi> like I said several times, it is not my scope to change anything in the system.
<GrueMaster> This is not an embeded environment.
<djszapi> and surely, we would not like to get such a risk in a commercial project by any mean before the deadline.
<djszapi> I do not know what you are talking about :D
<djszapi> the world is not black and white.
<djszapi> yes, there are embedded environment with UI without being desktop or server...
<GrueMaster> Not in Ubuntu.
<djszapi> environments*
<GrueMaster> THis is not an embedded distro.
<djszapi> it is not Ubuntu specific
<djszapi> it is a generic requirement.
<djszapi> and no, server install will have other pains with ui...
<djszapi> so it is a quite unreasonable choice it would be.
<djszapi> so ubuntu arm is not recommended for embedded?
<djszapi> shall I take it so?
<GrueMaster> how so?  use server image, install ubuntu-desktop, done.
<djszapi> HAHAHA
<djszapi> server and install desktop :D
<hrw> hard to consider pandaboard as embedded
<djszapi> reasonable thingie instead of desktop install directly :D
<GrueMaster> And no, ubuntu-arm was not designed for the embedded environment.
<djszapi> hrw: then your imagination is weak :D
<hrw> djszapi: grab debootstrap, create minimal rootfs. add kernel to it, boot pandaboard
<djszapi> just look around, android, touch screen devices, etc
<GrueMaster> Not entirely unreasonable.  When I did QA on ubuntu, I would test this all the time.
<djszapi> full of embedded stuff
<hrw> djszapi: for me arm926 is embedded
<djszapi> to be honest, I do not care about any flamewar what is embedded or not.
<hrw> djszapi: I started using linux on ARM in 2004 on strongarm
<djszapi> and like I said several times by now, why on earth arguing about something I cannot do?
<djszapi> why not just get the damn serial port work?
<djszapi> everything else is hijack and unproductive.
<djszapi> hrw: I started around 2000
<djszapi> anyway, this does not still work and I ran out of the ideas...
<hrw> djszapi: edit /boot/boot.* to set console=ttyO2, edit /etc/inittab to enable getty - or rather go to /etc/init/ and make copy of tty1.conf as ttyO2.conf and adapt it
<GrueMaster> If you want boot logging for the serial port, you have the boot.script modifications.  If you want a serial log in, you need to create an /etc/init/ttyO2.conf with the proper settings.  Simple.
<djszapi> GrueMaster: where is that even documented?
<hrw> djszapi: so 12 years in embedded linux and you have such silly problems?
<hrw> djszapi: aren't you from management not development teams?
<djszapi> hrw: please stay civil.
<GrueMaster> djszapi: Please understand, it is very difficult to help when you really haven't stated what you are trying to do.  If you are trying to do remote gdb with the serial port, google it (using ttyO2 instead of ttyS0 in the instructions).  It isn't rocket science.
<djszapi> I honestly do not know how I can say more clearly I wanna have a development environment instead of switching my keyboard and mouse just like I said above.
<djszapi> what is unclear about this?
<GrueMaster> Panda uses ttyO2 for the 9 pin serial port.  YOu don't need a null modem cable, just a 9 pin serial cable from your desktop system.  A usb to 9 pin will just plug in and work.
<djszapi> Everybody knows doing that, and editing files directly on a board, is just super painy.
<GrueMaster> Why not use vnc or ssh?  Faster than serial port anyways?
<djszapi> yeah and a publicly usable network will be born here off-hand...
<djszapi> out of the thin air...
<GrueMaster> Take a network cable, plug one end into your panda, the other into your desktop/laptop.  Simple.
<GrueMaster> Basic network 101.
<djszapi> yeah, how glorius to lose the network on my host PC in the meantime...
<djszapi> genius "Basic network 101" idea...
<GrueMaster> So, plug in a network switch.  Duh.
<djszapi> ah yes, getting simpler!
<djszapi> more and more factors, please!
<djszapi> instead of a simple usb-serial dongle...
<GrueMaster> The Ubuntu Desktop image for  arm is exactly that, a desktop image.  If you want to develop on it, you do it the same as you would an x86 desktop.
<GrueMaster> And I already told you how to use the serial console.
<hrw> djszapi: please. explain 'a development environment'
<hrw> djszapi: you got info how to connect and use serial console
<hrw> djszapi: how to connect ethernet network
<hrw> djszapi: you can even boot panda over nfs, nbd, aoe, iscsi
<djszapi> no, I did not get unvague information so far.
<hrw> djszapi: please. explain 'a development environment' then. in simple 20 words
<djszapi> none that would make sense to me so far.
<djszapi> actually I asked for documentation where it is described and I got ignored for that question.
<hrw> and then we can continue discussion.
<djszapi> and no, there is no /etc/init/ttyO1.conf so nothing to adapt...
<hrw> djszapi: consider most people here as desktop users ok?
<djszapi> so that suggestions was actually incorrect...
<djszapi> suggestion*
<hrw> djszapi: mv /etc/init/tty1.conf /etc/init/ttyO2.conf and edit?
<ogra_> eeek
<ogra_> dont mv :)
<hrw> ops, cp ;D
<ogra_> cp please :)
<hrw> ogra_: for headless it does not matter anyway
<hrw> djszapi: please. explain 'a development environment' then. in simple 20 words.
<djszapi> hrw: read above.
<ogra_> thats like ten pages :P
<ogra_> he said 20 words
<hrw> djszapi: your discussion is over 10 pages
<hrw> djszapi: if you are unable to tell what you need in 20 words then it is useless discussion
<hrw> "I want to boot Ubuntu on pandaboard, have serial connection and a way to alter rootfs while it is running" - 20 words for one usecase
<djszapi> honestly, I do not know what makes you doubt.
<hrw> djszapi: I would like to help but reading 10 pages of discussion is waste of time
<djszapi> I would like to develop a software on my host machine while being on the board.
<djszapi> what is so hard to imagine about it?
<djszapi> like I said, switching keyboard and mouse is not fun.
<ogra_> nwhy would that need serial ?
<djszapi> because I can have a prompt?
<hrw> so install ubuntu on board, use cross compiler on desktop and scp/ftp/nfs/whatever files between them?
<djszapi> *sigh*
<GrueMaster> So, buy another mouse/keyboard.  THey're cheap.
<hrw> djszapi: and 'ssh pandaboard.local' is so hard?
<djszapi> I wonder if people kid with me here.
<djszapi> like "So, buy another mouse/keyboard.  THey're cheap.
<djszapi> "
<GrueMaster> No.  No one is kidding.  We're just getting frustrated.
<djszapi> and one would still need to switch the hmi and monitor anyways.
<djszapi> so that is just a big no go by its nature.
<GrueMaster> We have given you all the solutions.
<djszapi> hrw: ssh with thin air?
<djszapi> it can go through?
<ogra_> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<djszapi> GrueMaster: no, there was none given
<hrw> djszapi: ethernet is too expensive?
<ogra_> ssh into your board and be happy
<GrueMaster> Why can't you put it on your network?
<djszapi> I asked for a documentation twice and both were ignored.
<djszapi> hrw: ethernet without a networjk?
<djszapi> network*
<hrw> djszapi: sorry, I did not know that your development costs have to be under 1€
<GrueMaster> Panda has both wifi and ethernet.
<djszapi> hrw: huh?
 * djszapi thinks people got into kidding
<hrw> djszapi: ever heard of usbnet? just microusb cable needed and a bit of configuration
<hrw> or miniusb - I do not remember panda connector for otg
<djszapi> hrw: how on earth is that simpler than a proven serial port connection with usb-serial dongle?
<djszapi> especially if that is at hand...
<djszapi> it does not use microusb
<ogra_> well, or just enable serial
<hrw> djszapi: so connect that FUCKING adapter, edit one FUCKING file and live with it!
<djszapi> and no, the phone cables are not good for this, like N9
<ogra_> hrw, !
<hrw> jesus.
<djszapi> so no, i tis a big no go without a cable right now, especially when I have serial-usb dongle.
<GrueMaster> djszapi: YOu will need to create an /etc/init/ttyO2.conf file then.  Sorry for  the inconveinience, but this is easily done with a keyboard/mouse/monitor.
<djszapi> fourth time: documentation?
<hrw> my 4.5y daughter would understand how to develop linux kernel drivers in shorter time
 * djszapi will get ignored again most likely
<ogra_> yes
<GrueMaster> Fifth time.  GOOGLE.
<ogra_> the way you behave isnt pleasant
<ogra_> so people arent likely to help you
 * hrw -> moleman 2 movie. demoscene is more interesting
<djszapi> isn't pleasant to reject ethernet when it is impossible to use?
<djszapi> is pleasant*
<djszapi> yes, that is very unpleasant.
<djszapi> sorry, cannot do anything about it, I am afraid.
<GrueMaster> djszapi: How do you normally do desktop development on a remote system?  Apply the same principles here.
<hrw> djszapi: pandaboard has: serial (very easy to get login on it and we told that atleast 3 times), otg usb port (easy to get usb networking over it with simple mini/microusb cable), ethernet (with second network card in pc or switch it works), wifi (with accesspoint or hostap on laptop/desktop it works) - each of them can get running in <10 minutes
<hrw> most of them with information which was on this channel during last hour
<djszapi> to be fair, even this documentation I linked previously had no information: http://www.omappedia.com/wiki/OMAP_Ubuntu_Core
<djszapi> that is about google ....
<djszapi> 1) I did not get documentation, no.
<GrueMaster> On your panda, to enable a serial login prompt, you need to create a /etc/init/ttyO2.conf (easiest is to copy an existing one) and have "exec /sbin/getty -8 115200 ttyO2" in it.  Then reboot.
<djszapi> 2) I do not have miniusb cable here now, but I have serial-usb dongle
<djszapi> 3) I do not have hostap at all on the host.
<GrueMaster> See my above instructions.  If you don't care to follow them, I CAN"T HELP YOU.
<djszapi> I provided the google result, so then again: what documentation if even the OMAP Ubuntu ARM documentation is untrustworthy regard to this?
<djszapi> Shall I say again, it could have a room for improvement?
<hrw> even http://www.omappedia.com/wiki/OMAP_Ubuntu_Core describes how to get panda running with ubuntu. a bit overworked way but easy one
<djszapi> the task is NOT to get panda running with ubuntu
<hrw> just follow steps. do not think, follow
<djszapi> the task is to get a login prompt over the serial port.
<hrw> djszapi: this page describes that as well
<djszapi> and no, that is not documented there as "suggested" above.
<hrw> http://www.omappedia.com/wiki/OMAP_Ubuntu_Core#Getting_a_Terminal_on_the_same_serial_port_as_for_the_console
<djszapi> 18:35 < djszapi> and no, that is not documented there as "suggested" above.
<djszapi> that writes an entirely different thing
<djszapi> no /etc/init/tty02.conf mentioned there.
<djszapi> but perhaps my ctrl-f lies.
<hrw> djszapi: it uses other way for it ok? more complicated one
<djszapi> that is what I was saying...
<djszapi> from the beginning...
 * hrw -> movie
<djszapi> and that is why I asked the damn documentation about the "not so complicated one"...
<hrw> have a nice weekend djszapi
<djszapi> it is not any close to weekend yet :D
 * GrueMaster goes back to day job.
<djszapi> http://omappedia.org/wiki/PandaBoard_Ubuntu_How-tos#How_to:_set_up_a_console -> this should have linked an hour ago
<djszapi> and not still convincing do the "more complicated one".
<djszapi> this is not really helpful for novices.
<GrueMaster> What is wrong with the instructions I just gave you?  If you are a developer, surely you know how to edit a text file.
<djszapi> edit to what?
<djszapi> I am a mind reader how it works on ubuntu arm for pandaboard?
<djszapi> am I a wrong person if I would like to ask for a documentation that novices have to go through?
<djszapi> perhaps in this channel, yes.
<GrueMaster> [10:33:35] <GrueMaster> On your panda, to enable a serial login prompt, you need to create a /etc/init/ttyO2.conf (easiest is to copy an existing one) and have "exec /sbin/getty -8 115200 ttyO2" in it.  Then reboot.
<GrueMaster> Do I need to do a presentation with slides?
<djszapi> is this the ubuntu arm way for user feedback?
<djszapi> if something is unclear I should not tell that?
<djszapi> and then you have to ask questions like "huh, n00b, do I have to make a presentation with slides"?
<GrueMaster> what is unclear from my instructions?
<djszapi> the whole
<djszapi> I would like to see a documentation what a person can check about the /full content/ of the file without coming to IRC.
<djszapi> but I posted that anyway
<djszapi> it may just have been more time for me than an experienced person here.
<ogra_> feel free to write documentation if you are missing any
<djszapi> not to mention, it does not still work anyways.
<djszapi> empty hyperterminal and terraterm in the end
<ogra_> works fine here
<ogra_> using a server image
<djszapi> so I would still need help as I have no more clue...
<GrueMaster> And on my 5 pandas I have running at home.  I can remotely log into my home network, and see every single one one from my serial console server.
<ogra_> and guess what, it also works on the desktop image where i enabled it manually
<GrueMaster> I think the problem you are having is that you don't have your Windows system setup correctly.
<djszapi> means?
<GrueMaster> (since you are using hypertermial).
<djszapi> do nto know what you mean.
<GrueMaster> Try installing putty for Windows.  It has better serial console support.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, well, i guess his problem is that he doesnt use a proper ubuntu image
<GrueMaster> What are you running on your desktop image?
<ogra_> better: how did that get installed ?
<djszapi> GrueMaster: UI applications, but that is pointless now.
<djszapi> I mean I have to get it work
<djszapi> so far it is more than an hour to get it work with help.
<GrueMaster> Or what OS is on your desktop (better question).
<djszapi> any other ideas why it does not work _now_?
<djszapi> Windows XP Professional 2002.
<ogra_> if we knew how exactly you did set that system up probably
<ogra_> (the panda not the win)
<GrueMaster> AHA!  Finally progress.
<GrueMaster> Now, Download putty and install it on your XP system.
<djszapi> why?
<GrueMaster> ogra_: Problem is on Windows.
<djszapi> I would like to use hyperterminal or terraterm.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, ah, k
<GrueMaster> Ok, fine.
<ogra_> GrueMaster, but he doesnt want to get help
<GrueMaster> Make sure you have hyperterminal configured for the usb serial port then.
 * ogra_ guesses djszapi just wants to troll and goes back to do actual work
 * GrueMaster ignores ogra for the moment.
<djszapi> GrueMaster: heh, do you seriously think I did not? :D
<djszapi> I have even checked in the device manager in the very beginning.
<djszapi> ogra_: yeah, sure I would not like to solve it ...
<djszapi> friendly guess...
<ogra_> GrueMaster, liek djszapi is ignoring my questions you mean ? :P
<GrueMaster> djszapi: Do you see anything in hyperterminal when you boot your panda?
<ogra_> anyway, back to work
<djszapi> GrueMaster: nope
<GrueMaster> THen you don't have it configured properly.
<GrueMaster> PLain and simple.
<djszapi> how do you *really* know it is not a panda issue?
<GrueMaster> YOu should at least see uboot messages when you power on the panda.
<djszapi> I can verify this at least with two different terminal programs: hyperterminal and terraterm.
<djszapi> so I think it is rather a panda issue than windows terminals.
<djszapi> because it happens in both applications.
<GrueMaster> Because I used to do the QA for Ubuntu since '09 on arm systems.  I also have 5 panda platforms, 2 Beagles, and a box of other systems.
<djszapi> which kinda makes me think, it is not the fault of one or the other.
<GrueMaster> And I now work at Intel and have setup multiple serial consoles to Intel server platforms.
<GrueMaster> So, I have plenty of experience in this.
<djszapi> so...?
<djszapi> you know everything?
<djszapi> every esoteric use cases?
<djszapi> either way, usb-serial port is COM3
<djszapi> adn that is what I have setup up in the beginning as well anyways
<GrueMaster> No, only the realistic ones.
<djszapi> along with baud 115200
<djszapi> I do nto think I should set up more than that.
<djszapi> I do not even know what can go wrong with those two setups.
<djszapi> I mean I set those, and done.
<GrueMaster> Do you have anything plugged in between the usb serial cable and the panda?
<djszapi> that should be done on the Windows side.
<djszapi> nope
<GrueMaster> Do you have anything else you can plug into the serial port to verify it works?
<djszapi> nope
<djszapi> but presumably I can make a short circuit for the TX/RX on the panda side..
<GrueMaster> Note that I have seen a few bad serial cables in my time.
<GrueMaster> Why?  THat won't solve anything.
<djszapi> it will
<djszapi> I will see if the cable works in the terminal
<djszapi> so IMHO it is a good verification for the cable.
<djszapi> 2-3 pins.
<GrueMaster> With the possibility of blowing out the serial controller on the panda.
<djszapi> huh?
<djszapi> it would not be connected to the panda that is the whole point...
<GrueMaster> Which Ubuntu image are you using on the panda?
<djszapi> to just test the cable...
<GrueMaster> Oh, then that may work.
<djszapi> weird nothing.
<djszapi> I should see what I type.
<GrueMaster> So...maybe bad cable?
<djszapi> it is a usb-serial dongle, but with two serials on that end.
<djszapi> and then there is a Reset A and Reset B button.
<djszapi> have not used such a cable so far.
<GrueMaster> What is the make/model of that cable?
<djszapi> but presumably it should just work if one serial is plugged.
<djszapi> no clue
<djszapi> according to the device manager it uses FTDI at least.
<GrueMaster> 2 9-pin connectors on one end?  THen it should show up as two serial ports in device manager.
<djszapi> usb to dual serial converter
<djszapi> that is what is on the box.
<GrueMaster> right.  I have a 4-port usb-serial cable at home.
<djszapi> Multi-Serial Station.
<GrueMaster> So try the other port, or change the port in hyperterminal.
<djszapi> I will take a screenshot :D
<djszapi> sorry, picture with my phone.
<djszapi> http://imagebin.org/232295
<djszapi> http://imagebin.org/232296
<GrueMaster> Like I said, it should show up as two ports in Windows (com3 & com4 likely).
<djszapi> that is not the problem
<djszapi> the problem is that it does not seem to work.
<GrueMaster> So if one doesn't work, try the other.
<djszapi> even for short circuit with my house key.
<GrueMaster> Are you sure?
<djszapi> yes
<GrueMaster> Can't help with that.
<djszapi> I should see what I type, but I do not.
<djszapi> ok now it works.
<GrueMaster> Good, now plug it into the panda and reboot the panda.
<djszapi> one of the ports seems to be broken...
<GrueMaster> If you don't see uboot messages, then something else is wrong.
<djszapi> I do not understand.
<djszapi> it works randomly :D
<GrueMaster> I would suggest getting a different serial-usb cable.
<djszapi> everybody knows that is the last thing one does in a company.
<GrueMaster> Not everyone.  I always check everything before blindly blaming (and flaming) one group.
<GrueMaster> Eliminate all variables.  Basic developer skill.
<djszapi> cable is the last thing to blame...
<GrueMaster> (and not just software/hardware development).
<djszapi> especially when it is a hassle to get a new one like here and at other many places...
<GrueMaster> Well, I don't know where "here" is for you, but amazon has good cables and fast delivery.
<djszapi> yeah, the panda is still broken
<djszapi> short circuit works just fine.
<djszapi> we do not have time for delivery.
<djszapi> that is the point.
<djszapi> not that poor devs would manage the ordering at a big company anyways
<djszapi> it has a bunch of communication chain anyways
<djszapi> which you really wanna avoid in a big company
<djszapi> lot of communication
<djszapi> either way: short circuit works, panda does not.
<GrueMaster> I work at Intel.  It doesn't get much bigger.
<djszapi> it does, a supervisor has to escalate.
<djszapi> and someone has to approve that
<GrueMaster> And unless you can hook that serial cable up to another device and get it working, I am not rulling out the panda.
<djszapi> so it is at least a communication between three.
<GrueMaster> For a $10 cable?
<djszapi> anyways, the cable is not the artefact just like I thought.
<djszapi> for any cost, yes.
<djszapi> it is not the kindergarden :D
<djszapi> people do random stuff around as they wish.
<GrueMaster> You can rule it out because it works with your house key?
<djszapi> it has proper organization and unified processes to follow.
<djszapi> yes, I can rule out of course because it works fine for short circuit.
<djszapi> I can very confidentally rule that out.
<GrueMaster> I can very confidently not rule it out.
<djszapi> blaming a cable is easy even it poor cable has nothing to do with buggy software, os, etc.
<GrueMaster> You know what, I have tried to be more than patient here.  I can't help you any more.
<djszapi> I think I got work finally.
<djszapi> it*
<djszapi> thank you for the help
<hrw> djszapi: but you have sd card with MLO and u-boot.bin on it in pandaboard's slot?
<hrw> cause pandaboard lacks any flash on board so without SD it is just dead on serial
<djszapi> I have sd card, yes.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-18
<mjrosenb> evening all, do you guys provide the oprofile kernel module?
<XavB> fabo: one more question - it is still not clear to me how the "boot partition" is handled. On my side I used to have a tmp /dev/loop device that I was referencing in /etc/flash-kernel.conf like this, flash-kernel is happy (only point is that you need to set --machine)
<XavB> With lb implementation I don't really get where I can find boot partition data.
<fabo> XavB: it doesn't provide it. lb produces a rootfs. we use linaro-image-tools to flash on sdcard.
<fabo> thus l-i-t has the partitioning magic
<XavB> fabo: ok, the the linaro-image-tools do all the magic for boot partition, I get the point. I think I will add "my" magic to have boot partition generated also, I will share that with you if it works fyi.
<fabo> XavB: behind the scene, we use parted/sfdisk
<fabo> XavB: more details in linaro_image_tools/media_create/partitions.py
<ppisati> ogra_: did you write somewhere your incantation to get beagle/qemu work?
<ogra_> ppisati, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1286640/
<ogra_> ppisati, --boot should be i.e. a server image ... --root just an img fiel you created with dd as the target USB disk
<ogra_> *file
<ping__> help
<ping__> how to install ubuntu on android
<LetoThe2nd> ping__: if you have to ask: not at all, it is not possible ;)
<ping__> ohh no bad day :(
<LetoThe2nd> ping__: you just cannot "install" an OS "on" another OS.
<ping__> LetoThe2nd, I failed to install arm-ArchLinux, can you help me
<ping__> i cant connect with vnc server
<LetoThe2nd> ping__: i personally can not.
<ping__> LetoThe2nd, ok no problem
<LetoThe2nd> ping__: ask precisely, say what hardware you use, what you did, what does not work, include any seen error messages. if someone knows, he will tell you.
<LetoThe2nd> ping__: but if it has nothing to do with ubuntu, you are a bit wrong here.
<ping__> yes, i use this tutorial http://archlinuxarm.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=1361, through, but i can't start on display
<LetoThe2nd> ... no ubuntu.
<ping__> vnc error connection failed, faile to connect localhost/127.0.0.1 port 5900
<ping__> yes, arm-archlinux
<lilstevie> ugh chroots
<lilstevie> unsupported configurations
<lilstevie> also ping__ as LetoThe2nd pointed out, that is not about ubuntu, and this channel is for ubuntu
<ping__> lilstevie, so how to fix
<ping__> lilstevie, can u help my ?
<ping__> so sorry, i use ubuntu to
<ping__> i download it http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/project/linuxonandroid/Ubuntu/12.04/small/ubuntu1204-v4-small.zip
<lilstevie> ping__, no I cannot help you, 1) that is an unsupported configuration, 2) this is #ubuntu-arm not #archlinux
<ping__> but not finish :)
<lilstevie> chroots are horribly problematic in any case
<ping__> i download ubuntu 12.04 small
<XorA> there is an app for installing ubuntu on android, its the easiest way :-D
<XorA> couple of screen presseses and a long wait for download and its done
<st3fan> where do i file a bug about my pandaboard hanging on ubuntu 12.10?
<st3fan> i have some kernel output that i can share
<ogra_> on launchpad
<ogra_> against the linux-ti-omap4 package
<st3fan> got it
<st3fan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ti-omap4/+bug/1068079
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1068079 in linux-ti-omap4 "System hangs on PandaBoard ES" [Undecided,New]
<ppisati> ogra_: cool
<ppisati> ogra_: but you should really add that $somewhere
<ogra_> yeah,  i will
<ogra_> there is always something more important ... you know how that is
<ppisati> ogra_: yeah
<mjrosenb> morning, all
<mjrosenb> I asked last night, but didn't get a response
<mjrosenb> does 11.10 come with an oprofile kernel module?
<LetoThe2nd> is there a recommended way to give a pandaboard running ubuntu a static mac adress?
<GrueMaster> LetoThe2nd: It should already have a static mac that gets generated by the die id on the processor.
<GrueMaster> Unfortunately, you can't change it though.
<LetoThe2nd> GrueMaster: ah yes? must be one of the newer features then.
<GrueMaster> Newer since Natty.
<GrueMaster> iirc
<mjrosenb> do I need to build kernel modules myself in order to get oprofil.ko?
<LetoThe2nd> that certainly counts as newer for me.
<GrueMaster> mjrosenb: Which kernel, which system, which release?
<ojn> So, since i've already mentioned it on #linaro and #armlinux: We've just announced the first ARM based Chromebooks today. Dual Cortex-A15, 2GB ram, 16GB eMMC. 11.6" screen. Sticking a regular u-boot on there isn't hard, so it should be a nice little ARM native-development system.
<GrueMaster> ojn: LINKS.  We need Links!
<ojn> https://www.google.com/intl/en/chrome/devices/samsung-chromebook.html#specs
<ojn> $249, btw.
<GrueMaster> Sweet!
<ojn> We have practically no code upstream for it yet though. Base drivers are there, contributed by samsung. But we intend to get most of the rest up for 3.8.
<GrueMaster> So, possibly support for Ubuntu 13.04 (Rabbid Ringworm - or whatever they are calling it).
<st3fan> happy hippo
<st3fan> what happens after Zomething Zomething ?
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Missing a few key components from the specs.  Ram?  Local Storage?
<phh> ojn: <3
<ojn> GrueMaster, 2GB ram, 16GB eMMC
<GrueMaster> Oh, missed the above post.  Should be on the web though.
<phh> 6.5hours ?  baah
<phh> 3cells i'm assuming ?
<GrueMaster> Looks great.  Much better than the AC100.
<ojn> Much MUCH faster than the ac100, yes.
<phh> AC100 is 2 years old
<phh> ojn: meeeeeeh, only UK/US :(
<ojn> phh: amazon.co.uk will ship to all of europe, I think
<GrueMaster> Don't feel bad.  AC100 was never available in the US.
<phh> :D
<GrueMaster> It was a good idea, but bad hw design choices (512M memory???).
<ojn> horrible keyboard and trackpad too
<phh> i got used to the keyboard
<rsalveti> ojn: quite nice device, need to lobby that at linaro to get some ;-)
<ojn> i have one, but had zero reason to get active on using it, it's just too crummy.
<ojn> rsalveti, the price is right for it. :-)
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> ojn: I suppose all the gpl code is already public?
<ojn> rsalveti, yeah, git.chromium.org (kernel.git, chromeos-3.4 branch)
<rsalveti> awesome
 * ogra_ hugs ojn 
<ogra_> congrats !
<ojn> we need to upstream a bunch of it, will do that over the next quarter.
<phh> ojn: pfff it's missing lots of specs ...
<ojn> rsalveti, of course, mali drivers aren't gpl
<phh> like screen resolution (i'm assuming ~ 720p)
<phh> soc
<ojn> phh: 1366x768
<rsalveti> ojn: yeah, but that's expected :-)
<phh> (exynos 5 serie ?)
<ojn> phh: search the web a little and there are whole lot of news articles coming out over the next hour or so, with specs
<ojn> yes, Exynos5250, dual Cortex-A15.
<ojn> Mali T604 graphics
<rsalveti> ojn: using x11 still?
<phh> ojn: locked bootloader ?
<phh> ojn: not available on amazon.co.uk
<phh> ojn: avaibility is planned to expand ?
<ojn> phh: they will be on ssale starting next week or so
<ojn> rsalveti, yes, X.
<ojn> phh: it's relatively easy to remove the firmware write-protect and put a regular u-boot on it
<rsalveti> ok, then it should be easy to get ubuntu on it ;-)
<GrueMaster> phh: Preorders will be available starting 12am PST (according to the link I just clicked).
<ojn> rsalveti, yeah
<GrueMaster> Erm, 12pm PST.  My bad.
<phh> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/samsung-series-3-xe303c12-wifi-chromebook-silver-19273050-pdt.html VS http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/samsung-series-3-xe303c12-11-6-chromebook-silver-19273052-pdt.html
<phh> difference is 3G ?
<phh> anyway, sounds lovely
<ojn> phh: no idea what the difference is
 * GrueMaster wipes the drool of his shoes.
<phh> ojn: there are different models available ?
<ojn> phh: not sure, i don't know what pcworld is doing
<phh> ok
<phh> ojn: no answer on locked bootloader ... ?
<phh> oh you said it's easy to stick regular uboot
<phh> ok
<phh> pff i saved money for the lg nexus optimus, and now you're releasing that, that's unfair :p
<mjrosenb> GrueMaster: sorry, was out running errands, ubuntu-11.10, pandaboard-es
<mjrosenb> Linux panda 3.1.0-1282-omap4 #11-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT Mon Feb 13 15:38:55 UTC 2012 armv7l armv7l armv7l GNU/Linux
<mjrosenb> GrueMaster: afk for a bit, i'll still be getting everything.
<mjrosenb> ojn: just read more scrollback, sweet!
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-19
<mjrosenb> that is odd
<mjrosenb> I ran sudo apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)
<mjrosenb> uname -r is 3.1.0-1282-omap4
<mjrosenb> and it downloaded linux-ti-omap4_3.0.0-1205.10.tar.gz
<mjrosenb> anyone up?
<XorA> yes
<mjrosenb> good to know i'm not the only one.
<XorA> well its 11:25am, even in France we are awake :_D
<mjrosenb> anyone (over in europe) know if it is possible to install a multilib arm system, such that both armel and armhf executables will work?
<mjrosenb> it looks like the default 12.04 system does not have this functionality out of the box.
<XorA> mjrosenb: it is actually possible, but it requires special builds, arm libc can use different varients depending on the capabilities flags
<XorA> mjrosenb: but in reality I think it lead to insanity
<XorA> some really clever person in open moko days even got OABI on EABI loader working
<infinity> XorA: It doesn't require special builds.
<infinity> XorA: And it has nothing to do with capabilities.
<mjrosenb> needing to use an 11.10 install just so Ican have an armel system isn't very sane
<infinity> mjrosenb: 'echo foreign-architecture armel > /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch'
<infinity> mjrosenb: And apt-get update.
<infinity> mjrosenb: And then  you can install foo:armel
<infinity> mjrosenb: Like, say, libc6:armel, if that's what you need.
 * mjrosenb tries it.
<infinity> XorA: Caps can't do this at all, armel and armhf are ABI incompatible.
<XorA> sorry was thinking of soft vs softfp
<XorA> arm really needs to stop making up new ABIs!
<mjrosenb> libc6:armel seems to be installing!
<mjrosenb> hey cool, it is dying with a different error!
<mjrosenb> ugh... dependency conflicts
<mjrosenb> why do I have to run "apt-get install libstdc++6-4.6-dev:armel g++-4.6:armel gcc-4.6:armel cpp-4.6:armel binutils:armel", shouldn't debian be able to resolve everything as a dependency when I run apt-get install libstdc++6-dev:armel
 * mjrosenb also wonders if gcc-4.6:armel is a cross-compiler to armel, or if it is a native-compiler for armel
<mjrosenb> update-alternatives: using /usr/lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/mesa-egl/ld.so.conf to provide /etc/ld.so.conf.d/arm-linux-gnueabihf_EGL.conf (arm-linux-gnueabihf_egl_conf) in auto mode.
<mjrosenb> that looks like it could be bad
<mjrosenb> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1870782
<mjrosenb> ok, that looks *much* worse
<mjrosenb> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1870783
<mjrosenb> well, that's fun.
<phh> mjrosenb: gcc-4.6:armel should be a native armel compiler
<mjrosenb> phh: so if I install gcc-4.6:armel on an x86 machine, I'll get a compiler that I can't use?
<phh> 1.i doubt you can install it; 2.there could be the qemu stuff involved
<ppisati> ndec: any plan to get DVFS upstream?
<ndec> hehe
<ndec> it will, eventually.
<ppisati> i'll take it as "we've no ETA"
<ndec> that is a big task, and it requires developing a generic ARM framework. many people are working on that right now...
<ndec> it will be there, when it's ready ;-)
<ppisati> ok
<ogra_> http://victorpalau.net/2012/10/19/nexus-7-raring-to-go-to-copenhaguen/
<ogra_> :D
<ndec> eheh
<lilstevie> ogra_, hah nice, do you happen to know if that is with the tegra libs?
<ogra_> lilstevie, thats fully running GLES,yes
<lilstevie> oh nice
<lilstevie> good to know that trusted foundations doesn't break the libs
<ogra_> nux was fixed for tegra in that branch
<ogra_> the fixes will flow back into mainline nux
<lilstevie> yeah, that wasn't really the biggest part that I was interested in :)
<lilstevie> the biggest part I was interested in is that the nexus 7 bootloader (and kernel) have trusted foundations enabled
<lilstevie> and the libs, well, don't
<lilstevie> in android it matters
<ogra_> doesnt in ubuntu :)
<ogra_> and the nexus7 ids fully open
<lilstevie> clearly :p
<ogra_> took me a day to get a full native installation working
<lilstevie> yeah, well my main concern as I said was trusted foundations :p I have actually been holding off with the tf201 cause I haven't updated yet
<lilstevie> asus enabled it on the jellybean update for us, involving a very fragmented experience
<lilstevie> tf enabled kernels don't boot on non tf bootloaders and vice versa
<ogra_> ah, well, the nexus is just like the ac100
<ogra_> not much difference apart from double the ram and double the cores
<lilstevie> and the addition of a trustzone driver :p
<lilstevie> point is at least the nexus is consistent
<lilstevie> all n7s have it, not just those with the latest firmware update
<ogra_> i'm not sure it is used at all after you unlocked the bootloader
<ogra_> we definitely dont have any TF firmware in the image
<ogra_> and i dont think TF works without blob
<lilstevie> it is in the kernel though
<hrw> ogra_: so good ubuntu is on nexus7?
<hrw> s/so/so how/
<lilstevie> that is besides the point if it is enabled in the bootloader, it needs to be enabled in the kernel :p
<ogra_> hrw, yeah
<ogra_> hrw, its fine, faster than on panda
<lilstevie> ogra_, turn off CONFIG_TRUSTED_FOUNDATIONS and it will fail boot :p
<hrw> ogra_: two cores more and faster gpu helps I think
<lilstevie> I would love to see unity3d on the tf201
<mjrosenb> hey, has anyone used oprofile on 12.04?
<ogra_> #linaro might
<mjrosenb> ok, slightly easier question
<mjrosenb> is oprofile included with 12.04?
<ojn> I thought all the cool kids used perf these days
<mjrosenb> yes, but perf does not have jit integration.
<ojn> ah
<mjrosenb> and I ended up building oprofile from source, since it looks like it is not in apt
<mjrosenb> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1871282
<ogra_> well, did you ask #linaro ?
<ogra_> ubuntu usually takes what they provide
<GrueMaster> mjrosenb: From what I can tell, precise omap4 kernel has it enabled.
<mjrosenb> GrueMaster: yes, the kernel has it (onieric did not)
<mjrosenb> GrueMaster: but the actual package itself does not have it
<mjrosenb> ogra_: I did, they told me fridays are bad, and gave me a mailing list to email
<mjrosenb> my email there bounced :(
<GrueMaster> Hmm.  Not even in the x86 repo.
<mjrosenb> well, that isn't *too* annoying.
<SoulShadow> soo
<SoulShadow> this place will probably be buzzing in a few days
<SoulShadow> anyone in here planning to pick up the exynos chromebook?
 * GrueMaster is tempted, but may have to wait a bit.
<SoulShadow> as soon as they get into BB i'm going to go play with one
<SoulShadow> for $250 it's highly tempting
<mjrosenb> SoulShadow: is that the one that samsung is making?
<SoulShadow> mjrosenb yes
<mjrosenb> yeah, if fry's has any next week, I am totally going to purchase one.
<SoulShadow> they're on amazon
<mjrosenb> yes, but i'm going to be spending the week in california, not at home, so having one delivered here does not do me any good.
<SoulShadow> ahah
<SoulShadow> the only thing really holding me off from buying one mjrosenb is support for other os's
<SoulShadow> since i don't have az whole ton of faith in chrome os
<SoulShadow> is there any a15 support in ubuntu?
<GrueMaster> SoulShadow: From what I understand, the bootloader is unlocked, so if you have a kernel (which should land in Ubuntu for 13.04), you can run Ubuntu.  The rest of the code in the repo should just work.
<SoulShadow> so stuck with chrome os till next year
<SoulShadow> unless someone writes a kernel earlier than 13.04?
<GrueMaster> From what I understand the kernel source is available, but will be pushed mainstream in 3.8.
<SoulShadow> hm
<SoulShadow> well, someone should be able to compile 12.10 w/ 3.8
<SoulShadow> i would imagine it all depends on how much real interest there is in this device
<SoulShadow> it's #1 on amazon in laptops
<GrueMaster> Well, considering kernel 3.7 isn't even out yet, 3.8 should fall inline with the 13.04 timeline.  And I'm sure it will be in backports for 12.04 & 12.10.
<SoulShadow> googling found me some reference of 3.7 a15 support
<SoulShadow> looks like xen support was merged in 3.7
<SoulShadow> for a15
<SoulShadow> so that would mean a15 is already supported, right?
<GrueMaster> Yea, it has been trickling in.  There should be more SOC's coming soon.
<SoulShadow> so there's a chance that 12.10 w/ 3.7 might work
<GrueMaster> I'd say half backed.  Core support is in the kernel, but may need tweeking once real systems come out.
<GrueMaster> Kind of like Intel's Haswell video support.
<SoulShadow> yeah
<SoulShadow> imean, as long as it works
<SoulShadow> it will be supported
<GrueMaster> But the fact that it is in the kernel means it should work (somewhat) when hardware arrives.  This is actually very cool for Linux.
<SoulShadow> this is possibly one of the first truly mainstream devices that linux will be really focused on with
<GrueMaster> I wouldn't say that.  Look at android.
<SoulShadow> i don't consider android to truly be 'linux'
<SoulShadow> in that sense
<GrueMaster> Well, until the hardware settles, there will be limited support in the mainstream kernel.  Expect distro's to have patch sets on top of that to cleanup and optimize functionality.
<SoulShadow> i mean
<SoulShadow> chrome os can't be THAT bad as a daily driver
<GrueMaster> If all you want to do is browse the web, sure.  But I don't think Chromeos is a GP OS.
<SoulShadow> well at the same time the hardware isn't exactly on the levels of a normal laptop
<GrueMaster> Define "Normal".  I did a lot of Banshee debugging while flying to UDS Orlando last year on an AC100.
<SoulShadow> normal as being an intel based laptop
<GrueMaster> If you wanted normal, you wouldn't be in this channel.  :P
<SoulShadow> i'm typing from an inspiron 1520 with an ssd lol
<GrueMaster> Besides, the AC100 took up half the space of my Acer Netbook, and had 2x the battery life.
<GrueMaster> I'm typing from a Windows 7 based T60 (new job - sucks).
<SoulShadow> doesn't the t60 have the high res 4:3 display
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  Oops.  T61 (my bad).  It is a Centrino based system.  My netbook can run circles around it.
<SoulShadow> lol
<SoulShadow> i'm curious about true battery life of the notebook
<GrueMaster> I actually run a remote desktop on an Ubuntu platform for doing real work.  Just IT won't support it on the wifi network.
<SoulShadow> they say 6.5 hours
<SoulShadow> but
<SoulShadow> that is very low
<infinity> I was using a T61 until just a few months ago, I'm not sure how anything could run circles around it...
<GrueMaster> Hard to say.
<infinity> Unless you just meant the battery life.
<GrueMaster> For a 3-cell, that is about right.
<SoulShadow> my desktop runs circles around it :P
<SoulShadow> it's a 30whr it seems
<SoulShadow> but, tablets with 30whr batteries are getting much higher battery life
<GrueMaster> Try running Windows 7.
<infinity> I gamed in Win7 on it.
<SoulShadow> and this is a tablet chip in a netbook
<SoulShadow> i feel like it's very conservative
<SoulShadow> or at least, i hope it is
<GrueMaster> infinity: With Intel Integrated Graphics?  Really?
<SoulShadow> he's probably got an upgraded one
<infinity> GrueMaster: No, mine had the nvidia discrete.
<GrueMaster> We're talking bottom barrel.
<SoulShadow> not a bare minimum model
<infinity> And 8G of RAM.  And such.
<infinity> It was no slouch.
<GrueMaster> Well, there you go.
<infinity> The CPU in the T61, at least on the top end, was faster than my current WhateverBridge.
<GrueMaster> Mine has 2G, Intel Graphics, and a slow 250G Sata drive.
<infinity> Well, even at those specs, it's a heck of a lot faster than an ac100.  Just sayin'.
<infinity> But yes, the batter life sucks. :P
<GrueMaster> My netbook at least has a 120G SSD and 2G.
<GrueMaster> The only issue I had with the AC100 was ram and storage.
<SoulShadow> [19:04:54] <infinity> The CPU in the T61, at least on the top end, was faster than my current WhateverBridge.
<SoulShadow> no.
<SoulShadow> i don't care what cpu it is, it's not faster than sandy/ivy
<mjrosenb> GrueMaster: hey, you seemed to know something about oprofile last night, you up for helping me figure out why it isn't working?
<GrueMaster> My battery is so old, it barely survives walking to the lab from my cube.
<GrueMaster> mjrosenb: I really don't, other than I can look on my pandas at home to see if it is supprted.
<GrueMaster> I haven't used it.
<mjrosenb> GrueMaster: ahh. oh well.
<infinity> SoulShadow: For multi-threaded builds, my old machine was faster, yes.  This Bridgy thingee shines for single-threaded tasks when it gets to overclock itself and go all turbo.
<SoulShadow> infinity: uhmmm
<GrueMaster> mjrosenb: Sorry.
<SoulShadow> what is your processor
<SoulShadow> because sandy and ivy are faster period
<infinity> i7-2640M
<SoulShadow> no questions asked
<SoulShadow> k, you have a dual core w/ HT
<SoulShadow> sandy bridge
<infinity> Yes, I know what I have.
<SoulShadow> what was the other one
<infinity> The other one is on another continent right now.
<SoulShadow> do you know what it was?
<SoulShadow> x9100?
<infinity> Don't recall.
<infinity> I just know what "faster" means.
<infinity> And it's not synthetic benchmarks or brochures.
<SoulShadow> well i'm TELLING you that the i7 is faster period, there's another bottleneck somewhere you're experiencing
<GrueMaster> Probably io bound.
<infinity> Well, thank god you're TELLING me that, now I know.
<infinity> UPPER CASE makes everything on the internet MORE TRUE.
<SoulShadow> you're telling me that a c2d is faster than an i7
<SoulShadow> and that's a blatantly false statement
<GrueMaster> Or if the other system was a Core2Quad.
<SoulShadow> i don't believe t61 supported that
<GrueMaster> Not sure.  Should be socket compatible though.
<SoulShadow> yeah the fsb difference makes it not post
<SoulShadow> the quads are 1066
<mjrosenb> SoulShadow: I could imagine an incredibly high end core2quad being faster than a very low end corei7, but the fact that it is *bridge rather than nehalem makes it less beliveable.
<SoulShadow> mjrosenb: but it's not a quad
<GrueMaster> SoulShadow: Not on the Cor2 series.
<SoulShadow> GrueMaster: q9000 is 1066
<SoulShadow> http://ark.intel.com/products/40480/Intel-Core2-Quad-Processor-Q9000-6M-Cache-2_00-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB
<SoulShadow> the t61 was 800mhz
<infinity> Wikipedia claims it was a T9600.
<SoulShadow> http://ark.intel.com/products/33918/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T9500-6M-Cache-2_60-GHz-800-MHz-FSB fastest proc in a t61
<infinity> (Which was a 1066 MHz FSB, FWIW)
<SoulShadow> because it's 800mhz
<SoulShadow> when i googled everything said 800mhz, infinity
<SoulShadow> so...that's odd
<infinity> Meh, maybe it was the 9500.  Remember the "other side of the planet" thing.
<SoulShadow> yeah, the t9500 is not even close to being as fast as an i7-2640m
<SoulShadow> at all
<GrueMaster> I was going to say the same thing, since I have both Core2Duo & Core2Quad systems at home.
<infinity> Because you bench them together all the time?
<SoulShadow> um
<SoulShadow> because the c2d is really old, and sandy bridge is an evolution on that, with much higher clocks and a newer architecture with more cache and hyperthreading, therefore giving you higher overall performance
 * GrueMaster wonders how the ubuntu-arm channel became a place for debating Intel spec's.
<SoulShadow> because he said that the i7 was slower than a c2d
<SoulShadow> and i almost spit my pop out
<infinity> SoulShadow: Everything you said there ignored everything we know about CPU design.
<infinity> SoulShadow: "Much higher clocks" imply "deeper pipelines" imply "CPUs at the same clock as the previous generation will be slower".
<SoulShadow> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/Product/54?vs=289
<infinity> SoulShadow: And my i7 is only 200MHz higher clock than my C2d.
<SoulShadow> highest end c2d (desktop)
<SoulShadow> um
<SoulShadow> vs lowest end i3
<SoulShadow> sandy bridge
<SoulShadow> LOWEST END I3
 * GrueMaster wanders off from the SHOUTING MATCH.
<SoulShadow> your i7 turbos
<SoulShadow> you can't not take that into account
<SoulShadow> because it should almost always run at turbo clocks
<infinity> SoulShadow: I kinda pointed out that my i7 doesn't turbo.
<SoulShadow> what
<infinity> SoulShadow: Because that's not how multi-threaded loads work.
<SoulShadow> it still does turbo
<SoulShadow> just not as much
<infinity> Infrequently.  Not enough to make much of a blip.
<SoulShadow> o.O
<SoulShadow> do you have heat issues?
<SoulShadow> it should run at max (dual core) turbo during load
<infinity> SoulShadow: It's a laptop, of course it has heat issues.
<SoulShadow> not all laptops have heat issues..
<infinity> It's a Lenovo laptop, of course it has heat issues.
<SoulShadow> i guess a better question is
<SoulShadow> there we go
<SoulShadow> that's what i was about to ask
<infinity> Anyhow, I'm more than through with you talking down to me like I'm a seven year old child who has no idea what a computer is.
<SoulShadow> hah.
<SoulShadow> anyway, back to the more channel-appropriate discussion of the chromebook
<SoulShadow> i wish they put more storage in it, 16GB is too small.
<GrueMaster> Add a 32G or 64G SD.
<SoulShadow> true, but it's not quite the same
<GrueMaster> Depends on usage model.
<GrueMaster> If you are playing a movie or music, they are plenty fast.  Even for doc storage.
<GrueMaster> It's when you are doing heavy compiles that it really hurts.
<GrueMaster> Of course, I have never liked the idea of using a laptop for heavy loads.  They cost too much and weigh too much to handle the equivalent load of a remote desktop system.
<SoulShadow> does it have a media and music player?
<SoulShadow> lol
<GrueMaster> Not sure if chromeos does.  Ubuntu does.
<GrueMaster> But you should be able to install Ubuntu into a chroot and run with it, worst case.
<SoulShadow> true, but yeah, a chromebook isn't for compiling
<GrueMaster> Neither is an AC100.  But it can do it.
<SoulShadow> i wouldn't try it
<SoulShadow> what's the a100 run?
<SoulShadow> tegra 2?
<GrueMaster> yea.
<SoulShadow> ew
<SoulShadow> lol
<GrueMaster> With 512M ram and 8G eMMC.
<SoulShadow> do we have any info on the performance of a15 cores?
<GrueMaster> Like I said, for Ubuntu Desktop the only real limiter was the memory.
<mjrosenb> SoulShadow: I've heard a15 is much much better than a9.
<SoulShadow> it's faster sure, but we have no real benchmarks
<SoulShadow> the DDR3 in the chromebook should provide some nice performance
<GrueMaster> Again, it's all relative.  From what I can see the sticking point will be with storage, but any linux distro can live comfortably in 4G or less.  The rest is user storage, which can be supplanted with SD.
<GrueMaster> 2G memory on an arm platform is like 8G on an Intel platform.
<SoulShadow> does mali have good linux support
<GrueMaster> (note that is a usage comparison).
<GrueMaster> Mali is the GPU, right?
<mjrosenb> GrueMaster: but attempting to do dev work with 4G is a mit constraining
<mjrosenb> or eve debug
<mjrosenb> GrueMaster: yes, Mali is the gpu.
<SoulShadow> mali-t604
<SoulShadow> quad core gpu
 * mjrosenb will just be happy to have storage that isn't over a usb bus.
<GrueMaster> Like all Arm GPU's, linux support is binary only.
<SoulShadow>  Depending on clock speeds I would expect peak performance north of the PowerVR SGX 543MP2, although I'm not sure if we'll see performance greater than the 543MP4. The Mali-T604 also brings expanded API support including DirectX 11 (feature level 9_3 though, not 11_0).
<SoulShadow> hm
<GrueMaster> Yea, cause Linux needs that DirectX support.
<mjrosenb> yeah, I was going to say...
<SoulShadow> i'm more amused by the fact they say 'dx11 supported'
<SoulShadow> but only supports 9.3
<mjrosenb> how about opengl support?
<SoulShadow> supposedly supports 3.0
<GrueMaster> They must be supporting Windows RT as well.
<SoulShadow> opengl es 3.0
<SoulShadow> and opencl 1.1
<GrueMaster> THAT is good.
<SoulShadow> what is openvg
<SoulShadow> it supports: OpenGL ES 1.1 -> 3.0, OpenVG 1.1, OpenCL 1.1, DX11, Renderscript
<GrueMaster> OPenVG - Vector Graphics Acceleration
<SoulShadow> still torn between nexus 7 and chromebook
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-20
<SoulShadow> so..
<SoulShadow> GrueMaster: seems there's no working mali drivers for linux?
<GrueMaster> I wouldn't know.  I think Linaro are working on some, but not sure.
<SoulShadow> linaro tweaks on android break a shit ton of things
<GrueMaster> Time to shutdown and go home.  I'll be back on line later tonight and tomorrrow.
<dfernandes> just tried to boot 12.10 on a pandaboard, and ubiquity crashed during the install, is this known?
<ozzloy> will ubuntu arm run on the new google chromebook?
<dfernandes> Also, is there any equivalent of the preinstalled image for 12.10?
<SoulShadow> ozzloy: we have no idea
<SoulShadow> chances are not right away
<ozzloy> SoulShadow, http://chromeos-cr48.blogspot.com/2012/04/chrubuntu-1204-now-with-double-bits.html i just looked for "chromebook ubuntu" looks like it can
<ozzloy> sorry for asking before doing that
<SoulShadow> you said the new one
<SoulShadow> the new chromebook is A15 cores
<SoulShadow> the old ones were a9
<SoulShadow> a15 support doesn't seem to be here until 3.7 or 3.8
<SoulShadow> and it doesn't seem to be that there's a mali t604 driver
<ozzloy> SoulShadow, oic
<ozzloy> i was more wondering if ubuntu would run on chromebooks in general
<ozzloy> so linux 3.8 and later will probably be needed to run on a chromebook?
<ozzloy> on the latest chromebook*
<SoulShadow> on the latest chances are it will need kernel 3.7 or so
<SoulShadow> can't quote me on that
<ozzloy> kk
<SoulShadow> more info will be available once the device is widely avail
<ozzloy> i believe it's widely available right now
<ozzloy> i plan on going to best buy and getting one for my mom
<SoulShadow> it's prorder.
<SoulShadow> preorder
<SoulShadow> doesn't go on sale till next week
<ozzloy> aw
<ozzloy> well thanks for letting me know that
<SoulShadow> lol
<SoulShadow> yeah
<ozzloy> i've wanted a chromebook for a while, and just recently decided to do it.  then i found out there was a new one out
<ozzloy> but i guess it's not even out for reals yet
<mjrosenb> SoulShadow: chrome os is based on a linux kernel, I can't imagine that linux *won't* run on it.
<SoulShadow> mjrosenb guess we'll find out huh
<SoulShadow> i mean, it'll run, yeah
<SoulShadow> just a matter how soon they get it running
<SoulShadow> hm
<SoulShadow> i'm reading a lot of issues with getting ubuntu on a chrome os device
<mjrosenb> this is with the new device, or older chrom devices?
<SoulShadow> they're the same
<SoulShadow> the process is the same
<SoulShadow> they use a version of secureboot
<[deXter]> Hey all, is there an ARM version of the minimal CD?
<[deXter]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SoulShadow> there's an ARM version of your mom
<lilstevie> [deXter], I don't think so, ubuntu-arm install media is device specific
<[deXter]> oh?
<lilstevie> what arm board are you trying to install on?
<[deXter]> Cortex A9
<lilstevie> [deXter], arm devices cannot run a unified kernel at this stage
<lilstevie> that isn't a board, that is a processor type
<[deXter]> Its an Exynos chip
<lilstevie> ok, I don't believe there are any install images for any exynos based boards, you would have to modify one yourself
<[deXter]> hmm
<[deXter]> Would I have to compile only the kernel or the whole distro itself?
<lilstevie> ubuntu is a binary distribution, so you shouldn't need to compile the whole distro :)
<lilstevie> you will however need to compile the kernel for your device
<lilstevie> which device is it
<lilstevie> cause you can start with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core and build your image
<lilstevie> but you need to have a kernel
<[deXter]> It's a Galaxy S2
<lilstevie> ok you will probably need to make some changes to the android kernel
<lilstevie> and it would be a good idea to set up serial
<[deXter]> well I'm already able to boot 12.04 on top of my existing android kernel
<[deXter]> I mean, as a chroot setup
<[deXter]> so want to do something similar for 12.10 :)
<[deXter]> wait
<[deXter]> since I already have 12.04 running, would a dist-upgrade work?
<lilstevie> dist-ugrade would work, at least in a normal situation
<lilstevie> I am unsure if you will come across issues in chroot
<lilstevie> cause it really isn't the same
<[deXter]> well, there's only one way to find out :)
<[deXter]> will backup my ubuntu image and test it out
<lilstevie> yep
<ping__> hy how to configure mpddroid ?
<lilstevie> ogra_, is the nux fix for tegra in -proposed?
<ogra_> not sure, it will likely be soon though
<lilstevie> ok cool, just saw that there is a newer nux in -proposed and was wondering if it had the fix
<newbie_> i have device arm926 and kernel is 2.6.12.5 no support compat-wireless and i want to add usb-wifi to that device what i must do whitout new kernel ?
<sanone> I'm having some general crosscompilation questions.. anyone awake in here?
<sanone> If I want to crosscompile on my Ubuntubox for the raspberry pi do need need to make a chroot and install the raspberry OS in there?
<uragano2> Hello, after made a new installation of ubuntu 12.04 on my Pandaboard i am asking if i must add some PPA because here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP i read that i must not use it. thanks
<tico> hey, is it supported to devices with armv6 :P?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-10-21
<MadRush> who's awake?
<MadRush> id to learn a bit about linux on transformer infinity / nvidia tegra3 SoC ...
<MadRush> lilstevie: would you happen to be available/
<lilstevie> awake yes, available? only kinda
<MadRush> what's the current state of linux on a tegra system? are there any insurmountable hurdles to a full distribution taking advantage of the nvidia hardware?
<MadRush> ...and if you've got a page to read i'd gladly do that rather than make you type a lot
<lilstevie> well that depends, there are a few things which simply do not have a purpose under linux :p
<lilstevie> the graphics stuff has been a pretty bumpy ride, but it looks like it will be working fine soon with the nexus 7 demo
<MadRush> what few things are you talking about? also can you elaborate on the bumpy ride / nexus 7 demo
<lilstevie> well when are you going to use the accelerometer or gyroscope in ubuntu :p
<lilstevie> also the magnetometer
<lilstevie> those 3 things currently do not work on the tf201 at least, I would expect mostly across the board though, cause they are things that people don't think about
<MadRush> dont care about any of those things
<lilstevie> as for the bumpy ride, nvidias drivers have been pretty bad
<MadRush> they have drivers out for tegra3?
<lilstevie> MadRush, see :p as I said "a few things that simply do not have a purpose under linux" :p
<lilstevie> yes
<lilstevie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_2tGHfmM-TU <-- nexus 7 demo
<MadRush> uh who did that, it wasnt cannonical was it?
<lilstevie> that was canonical from what I am lead to believe
<MadRush> hmm apparently.
<lilstevie> when it comes to the infinity I am working towards a single kernel that supports all 3 tegra3 transformers
<MadRush> i see
<lilstevie> to some degree it is already possible, I just need to look into side effects
<MadRush> what exactly are you doing to achieve that?
<MadRush> are you patching the kernel or something/
<MadRush> and, are HDMI out, speakers, cameras all working?
<lilstevie> well the latest source drop from asus has all 3 devices support code
<lilstevie> hdmi out <- I don't own a microhdmi cable. speakers <- oh boy are they fun, yes with bugs. cameras <- no
<lilstevie> hdmi out should just work
<lilstevie> but I honestly don't know
<MadRush> well, i have a tf700t ... is there anything i can do to contribute?
<lilstevie> sound is either on, or off, no variation
<lilstevie> cameras I haven't even looked into at this stage
<lilstevie> MadRush, have you done any kernel dev, or do you at least know C
<MadRush> hdmi is the important one in my book, so i can use it as a desktop eventually
<lilstevie> hdmi would be nice, but it is another thing that I have to buy just to test with, cause I will probably only use it once in the whole time the tf201 is in use
<MadRush> ive yet to do kernel hacking but i think nows a good time to start.  im handy with a few languages; over the summer i participated in an undergraduate research program where i attempted to write a javascript web app... NOT an expert but im a good learner
<MadRush> ...what i mostly learned was a strong disdain for javascript and it makes me appreciate c/c++ and especially java.
<MadRush> and as i continue this project i really wish we had a linux admin because im spending too much time screwing with my debian server and very little time writing javascript / php code.
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> my issues are that I have been sidetracked with other projects
<lilstevie> like wheelie
<MadRush> whats wheelie
<MadRush> is linux on the tf700t doable right now? if so, do you have a URL (or several) i can look at/
<lilstevie> http://androidroot.mobi/t3_nvflash/ <-- this is wheelie. If you have not done it yet (and you haven't updated to the .30 ics update, or further (read jb)) do it
<lilstevie> and it might be, but I do not have anything on hand that you could read
<MadRush> hmm would it suit me to read about how to do it on a tf201?
<lilstevie> not really, cause I haven't written anything up yet, been far too busy
<MadRush> aside from wheelie and ubuntu porting to transformers, what keeps you busy?
<lilstevie> life?
<MadRush> if you dont mind my asking, are you a professional programmer, a student perhaps?
<lilstevie> I am a teacher
<lilstevie> well student teacher
<lilstevie> but I have a lot of assignments
<MadRush> computer science or something else?
<lilstevie> something else
<asiekierka> anyone with a TF101?
<lilstevie> asiekierka, maybe
<asiekierka> great
<asiekierka> because i'm trying to get Ubuntu on my TF101 for the 42nd time...
<asiekierka> the funny thing is, when i did it the first time half a year ago, it worked first try
<asiekierka> but i think i got it
<asiekierka> actually, i'm pretty sure i did
<lilstevie> heh
<asiekierka> man, is it just the version of OLiFE i found
<asiekierka> or is it incredibly buggy?
<asiekierka> ext3c doesn't work, had to change to ext3
<asiekierka> and now i had to update the ubuntu rootfs as it didn't detect it from the main installer
<asiekierka> many many little issues... but oh well
<lilstevie> it is extremely buggy :)
<asiekierka> ...hang on a second.
<asiekierka> *checks README*
<asiekierka> "(c) 2011 Steven Barker <lilstevie@lilstevie.geek.nz>"
<asiekierka> *facepalms*
<lilstevie> however the rootfs shouldn't matter as long as it is named correctly
<asiekierka> yeah
<asiekierka> it worked for the first five tries
<asiekierka> on the sixth i had to put it in separately
<lilstevie> heh, I have been meaning to update it
<asiekierka> i wish i could get arch linux working
<asiekierka> favourite distro
<asiekierka> currently I get as far as to "VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0)"
<asiekierka> and that only happens when i hold volume-up for 1 second
<asiekierka> is there any more manual but WORKING way of installing Ubuntu on TF101?
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> well most people just go dual boot
<lilstevie> fwiw the issue is the initramfs is too big
<asiekierka> trying that now...
<asiekierka> ugh
<asiekierka> brb
<asiekierka> lilstevie: installed with dualboot, same error :|
<lilstevie> asiekierka, with ubuntu as secondary?
<lilstevie> (do that as a kernel update
<asiekierka> i tried ubuntu as primary
<asiekierka> lemme try ubuntu as secondary
<asiekierka> also too late
<asiekierka> i already did a full one... oh well
<asiekierka> i have time
<lilstevie> heh
<asiekierka> [23157.551042] usb 6-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<asiekierka> should i be rather seriously worried?
<asiekierka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1294846/
<asiekierka> happens when i try to get into APX mode after yet another failed install ._.
<asiekierka> this time the battery went low
<asiekierka> on rootfs install
<lilstevie> probably cause the battery is flat
<SoulShadow> man, chroembook looks so good if ubuntu could get ported onto it
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-14
<CptMauli1> Hi, I would have a question regarding 2 things: python-apt and postgres default cluster. In a normal ubuntu installation the python-apt package seems to be installed by default, any reason why its missing? When I install postgres, there is no default cluster created, is this a bug or is this on purpose
<infinity> CptMauli1: python-apt is pulled in on a desktop install by default.  For server installs, likely only if you install "basic server".
<infinity> (Or if something else you install depends on it)
<infinity> As to the psql question, no idea.
<CptMauli1> Ok, that means the image is not really equivalent to basic-server, good to know.
<CptMauli1> The postgres issue bothers me more. I will look up the maintainers.
<CptMauli1> Thanks for the info
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-15
<hrw> the person who integrate quilt into rpm building for applying patches (or other patch management system) would be god... playing with patches in spec file suxx
<ahs3> hrw: hrm.  good idea...and you're right: that would be god-like...
<ogra_> hrw, just use a sane package format and you dont need to bother :P
<theradman> Hi all, I installed ubuntu-raring-13.04 on my beaglebone, and when I log into via microhdmi, it is soley command line based.  Is there a way to install a gui without reinstalling a new os image?  (e.g. gnome)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-16
<Vialas> hi guys, can anyone help me with NPM ?
<Vialas> http://www.pastebucket.com/21804
<Vialas> thats the ugly error i get :(
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-17
<awafaa> im somewhat confused, on the release page on the wiki it's mentioned that there is an aarch64 image available for arm foundation models, but on the download page it only shows aarch64 for cavium thunder
<awafaa> where can i grab the foundation model image from?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-18
<amurray> hello, i'm new to Ubuntu on ARM - i want to build a Qt application against the armhf qt libs provided in the ppa - is there a way of developing on a host machine - or is the typical way to do this natively or in qemu? is there an i386 cross qmake? it seems unnecessary to rebuild qt just for qmake?
<amurray> in general are packages developed natively on an ARM platform or cross built?
<infinity> amurray: How people *develop* is entirely up to them, but everything in the archive is built natively on real hardware.
<amurray> infinity: ok thanks. i want to take the path of least resistance. if i wanted to cross-build, it doesn't appear as though there is a qt4-qmake package provided in any repository for cross building. i wondered how other packages such as kdiff3-qt would have been built, but as you say natively. that makes sense
<ogra_> amurray, i would just do the test build as x86 builds and test on a PC ... once you have finalized code build it for arm
<amurray> ok - or i guess develop on a host machine but NFS build on an ARM board?
<amurray> ogra_: ^
<infinity> Building on NFS is generally a hateful thing.
<ogra_> yeah, just scp your code over and build via ssh
<infinity> Unless you have perfectly matched clocks on both hosts.
<amurray> ok thanks, and then once application is done, build a deb package and produce a rootfs using rootstock or something?
<mark4_> seems my ubuntu install on my beagle board does not have "killall"
<mark4_> where do i get that?
<mark4_> i need help getting DDD to work on my beagle bone xm
<mark4_> it runs, it just enters into an infinite "Waiting for gdb to get ready" state
<mark4_> erm beagle board xm not bone
<mark4_> blargh
<mark4_> also. where the HELL is "killall" on this arm system?
<mark4_> searching for vsllib/ddd.vsl ... /usr/share/ddd/vsib/ddd.vsl  <-- what are those?
<mark4_> can someone please help me get ddd working on my beagle board target?
<mark4_> i have NO freeking idea why it isnt working or how to find out why its not working
<mark4_> strace tells me its getting EAGAIN on a socket access
<mark4_> no idea what that socket was supposed to connect to
<mark4_> waiting until GDB gets ready
<mark4_> is it GDB thats screwing up?
<OnFirst> has anyone experimented with the EC2 ARM AMI referenced at the bottom of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Server ?
<OnFirst> I'd like to expand the size of the root disk; the image is configured with an 800MB disk, which isn't enough to even install libraries
#ubuntu-arm 2013-10-20
<talentless> anybody running eclipse? the package has been unavailable for three major versions now
#ubuntu-arm 2015-10-12
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, I was at a Rasspberry Jam yesterday.
<flexiondotorg> I have a preview or Ubuntu MATE 15.10 and we also played with Ubuntu Snappy.
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, The feedback about Ubuntu Snappy is that without firmware and VideoCore drivers/utilities it is limited.
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, I have this issue with Ubuntu MATE 15.10 right now too.
<flexiondotorg> Because the 15.10 kernel is 4.2 and Rpi2 firmware is only available for kernel 4.1 and 3.18.
<ogra_> flexiondotorg, well, there are plans to make the KMS/DRM driver work
<flexiondotorg> I'd like to work on getting the Pi2 better supported on Ubuntu.
<ogra_> but that wont get you the same features the closed driver will
<flexiondotorg> flexiondotorg, Are you referring to the accelerate DDX?
<ogra_> no, i'm referring to the opensource one
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Just want to clarify what you mean.
<flexiondotorg> Do you mean fbturbo?
<ogra_> i dont know how it is called, afaik there is an opensource KMS capable driver, but that only does 2D accel
<flexiondotorg> Or this - https://github.com/Factoid/xf86-video-rpi
<ogra_> it should work with the KMS xorg driver
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, So the issue is this.
<flexiondotorg> The pi2 without firmware, much of the hardware is simply not enabled.
<flexiondotorg> Some missing i2c, sound and accessible to video acceleration.
<ogra_> do you use the right DTB overlays in your install ?
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Well, this is an interesting question.
<ogra_> i2c is definitely enabled by default in our snappy install
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, My understanding is that the Rpi2 firmware is required to enable those devices though.
<flexiondotorg> Which DTB are you using and how have you enabled it?
<ogra_> we use the default DTB only but allow enablin the overlays ... the default one includes SPI, I2C and I2S support that cou can switch on or off with a dt parameter in config.txt
<ogra_> and we ship a set of overlays you can use to en/disable the other devices http://paste.ubuntu.com/12761947/
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, OK. So what "installs" those overlays for Snappy?
<flexiondotorg> Are you are using uboot in Snappy?
<ogra_> the kernel package
<ogra_> we chainload uboot from the binary bootloader
<flexiondotorg> Ah, right.
<ogra_> the DT config has to happen in the binary bootloader config.txt though
<flexiondotorg> Yes.
<ogra_> uboot can only read it from ram, it cant apply it to the kernel during boot (sadly a limitation of the rpi port)
<ogra_> the dtbs come with your kernel packae under /lib/firmware
<ogra_> copy them to the overlays directory in your bootloader setup and config.txt can see them
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, OK, that is interesting.
<flexiondotorg> I'll take a look at the linux-rpi2 source packages to better understand the above.
<ogra_> you dont need the "firmware" (whatever people mean when saying that) to bring up devices ...
<flexiondotorg> I was thinking of making a PPA with some packages to provide the firmware but that maynot be required.
<flexiondotorg> Hah ^^^ :-)
<flexiondotorg> But I do need the VideoCore device to be available, which currently it is not.
<ogra_> the onlly "firmware" is the binary blob (start.elf, fixup.dat) ... everything past this is kernel
<ogra_> and shits firmware is the binary blob for the graphics driver, with some bootloader code added
<ogra_> s/hits/this/ ... tsk
<ogra_> (freudian slip :P )
<flexiondotorg> OK, so I need to figure out why the VideoCore device is not acceeible then.
<flexiondotorg> OK, thanks for the pointers.
<flexiondotorg> I'll see what I can figure out.
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Which source package is providing the firmware for the rpi2?
<ogra_> the pi2.snap from the store
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Ah.
<flexiondotorg> That firmware is not in the Debian packages/
<flexiondotorg> ?
<ogra_> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/snappy/raspberrypi2/ has a copy ... (you can unpack snaps with "dpkg-deb -x  /path/to/snap ./unpack")
<ogra_> no, the oem snaps usually dont have a deb equivalent
<ogra_> (and many normal snaps dont have either ... snappy can use debs but doesnt need to, in fact the expectation is that people build upstream trees directly for it )
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Understood.
<flexiondotorg> We were talking a cross purposes. My mistake.
<flexiondotorg> Ubuntu MATE 15.10 is not snap based.
<ogra_> i know
<flexiondotorg> I'm using the linux-raspi2 package.
<flexiondotorg> In a traditional Debian setup.
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> so you need to find a bootloader setup that works
<ogra_> and integrates properly with the kernel bits ... i.e. your installer shoudl copy the overlay bits into the right place
<flexiondotorg> So, I have a bootable image.
<flexiondotorg> With X and Ubuntu MATE working.
<flexiondotorg> Just missing something for some devices.
<flexiondotorg> I'm pulling down that snap and having a look.
<ogra_> well, you are most likely using the dtb from the bootloaer that you got "somewhere" ...
<ogra_> which means nearly no devices will work at all because the dtb is kernel specific
<flexiondotorg> This is where I run out of rope.
<ogra_> (RaspberryPi2)ubuntu@localhost:~$ ls /lib/firmware/4.2.0-1008-raspi2/device-tree/
<ogra_> bcm2709-rpi-2-b.dtb  overlays
<flexiondotorg> I'm not sure if the issue I am facing is because of the mismatch between Linux 4.2 (in 15.10) and the DTBs provided by Raspberry pi foundation that are for Linux 4.1.
<ogra_> you want to have the content of this sitting in the dir of your bootloader (likely some vfat partition on your SD)
<flexiondotorg> Perfect!
<flexiondotorg> I'll give that a shot.
<ogra_> just replace the stuff
<flexiondotorg> Is the content of /lib/firmware/4.2.0-1008-raspi2/device-tree/ to same as I am seeing in pi2_0.16_all.snap boot-assets?
<flexiondotorg> *the same as?
<flexiondotorg> Because if so, I'll integrate that snap into my build.
<flexiondotorg> I'd like to align with the snappy stuff as much as possible.
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, This short thread is why I thought (and am still not sure) that the Raspi firmware and kernel version mismatch affect VideoCore enablement - https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?f=28&t=120977
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, And this ;-)
<flexiondotorg> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snappy/+bug/1500755
<ogra_> flexiondotorg, well, thats most likely a question of enabling it in the kernel config (it seems all you need is the right module)
<flexiondotorg> Which is closed source :-(
<Guest47548> hello everyone, could anyone please give me some help, i don't know if i broke my microsd or not, i was trying to dd write a .raw file to a microsd card then it didn't work, something went wrong and it says my 16gb card only has 8mb (unllocated)
<regum> hello everyone
<regum> I was wondering if anyone has had any success in installing ROS on Ubuntu 15 (arm)
<mijk> Is it possible to stream Steam to an ARM machine?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-10-13
<mijk> is there any way to stream games from steam onto an ARM machine?
<ogra_> dont you need a steam client for that ?
<ogra_> i doubt they build it for arm
<mijk> yeah, you need Steam to use the in client stream
<mijk> I think I'll try to build the splashtop client from source :P :)
#ubuntu-arm 2015-10-14
<regum> hello
<regum> how can I boot into the command line? All I can find on the internet uses grub, which I don't have
<regum> is there any way to run gstreamer on ubuntu 14 arm?
<ogra_> sure
<regum> how? I can't seem to find any packages for it
<ogra_> (not sure what you mean by 14... but indeed, the whole ubuntu archive is available for arm (some exotic languages are missing i think))
<regum> oh really? I tried apt-get install gstreamer
<regum> and it didn't work
<regum> do i have to download the sdk?
<ogra_> because no such package exists (doesnt on x86 either) ... try apt-cache search gstreamer to see the package names that match
<regum> ok thanks ogra_
<regum> I'll try that when I get home
<Langley> Help, how do I set boot parameters in Ubuntu MATE for the Raspberry Pi 2
<ogra_> flexiondotorg, ^^^
 * ogra_ has no clue how the bootloader is set up on the mate images
<Langley> I think I found something... there's HDMI stuff configured in /boot/config.txt
<ogra_> if it just uses the binary blob for bootin, then yes, config.txt and cmdline.txt are the files
<flexiondotorg> Langley, edit /boot/config.txt and/or /boot/cmdline.txt
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, In Ubuntu MATE 15.04 the Raspberry Pi 2 image used a real kernel.
<Langley> It didn't do any difference... I'll try some more
<flexiondotorg> But for Ubuntu MATE 15.10 for Raspberry Pi 2 I'm using the "kernel" and firmware from the Raspberry Pi Foundation.
<flexiondotorg> Langley, What is it your want to do?
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, That came about because I went a Raspberry Jam at the weekend.
<ogra_> flexiondotorg, whats a "real kernel" ? :)
<Langley> It's for a TV that doesn't report supported resolutions, so I want it to force 1920x1080 on startup
<flexiondotorg> And discovered the Ubuntu MATE was being used quite extensively.
<ogra_> our official images use a real kernel too ;)
<ogra_> i guess you mean you dont chainload uboot to then load kernel and initrd :)
<flexiondotorg> But the feedback was. Loved the Ubuntu archive. Loved MATE. But didn't like that it was different to Raspbian for hacking.
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, So I'm making 15.10 more Raspbian like.
<ogra_> good luck with that
<flexiondotorg> By real kernel I mean compiled from source, with meta packages for headers etc.
<flexiondotorg> Not the blob from the foundation.
<ogra_> we use an archive kernel with headers and tools from the archive ;)
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, It's all working and I've ported a heap of utilities, libraries and applications to Ubuntu 15.10.
<ogra_> not sure why one or the other would be more "real"
<ogra_> i guess you'll get problems getting the bootloader into the archive in some way that you can consume it in official image builds
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, The Raspberry Pi community want to be able to use rpi-update to automatically grab the latest kernel and blobs.
<flexiondotorg> So, I've added support for that.
<ogra_> ugh
<flexiondotorg> It is working very well.
<ogra_> sure, but forget about "official" builds then
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Yep.
<flexiondotorg> They weren't official anyway.
<ogra_> well, the snappy ones are
<flexiondotorg> They are build with ~500 line of bash on one of my laptops ;-)
<ogra_> and will likely soon get support for graphical bits
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, Yeah, my plan is to work on a snappy version.
<ogra_> cool :)
<flexiondotorg> ogra_, And keep this build for the makers.
 * ogra_ thinks snappy is raher more for "makers" (i.e. robot and embedded builders) 
<flexiondotorg> Langley, Well you should be editing /boot/firmware/config.txt to tweak the video options.
<Langley> Wait so it's another file? Not /boot/config.txt ?
<Langley> flexiondotorg: ??
<flexiondotorg> Langley, They are linked. I overlay mounted. I forget which.
<Langley> Okay.... Well I don't understand anything now. It looks like I forgot to uncomment all the stuff I made, yet it still... broke it
<Langley> I'll try again
<Langley> Allright it worked, with the resolution part. But now it turns the display off after a while, even though it is set not to in Power settings... Any ideas??
<regum> hello everyone
<regum> I  am trying to boot to the command line with ubuntu 14 arm running on a raspberry pi 2, how can I go about doing this?
<genii> regum: Possibly relevant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<regum> genii, that's where I got the image
<genii> regum: If you follow the instructions there, step by step, you should be fine
<regum> I'm fine, but I end up with a permanent gui
<regum> I don't want that
<genii> regum: You should have ended up with an ubuntu-minimal install, without any gui whatsoever ( if you followed the instructions properly). Or did you install one of the desktops (kubuntu, lubuntu,xubuntu, ubuntu, etc) ?
<regum> i needed lubuntu
<regum> no worries though, I seem to have figured it out
<regum> if you're interested, adding 'single' to the kernel parameters did it
<genii> ..but that drops you to root...
<zirpu> regnum you can turn off X11 startup, instead of going to single-user mode.
<zirpu> usually it's something like 'lightdm'.  so easiest way to disable:  sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm.conf /etc/init/lightdm.conf.disabled
<zirpu> then reboot.  should startup in console mode.
<genii> zirpu: They left a while ago now, but may return after they discover the system isn't entering runlevels 2 through 5
<regum> hello everyone
<regum> when I turn a raspberry on, it boots to a root user
<regum> it refuses my ssh connection until i log in as a user
<regum> how can I make it so that i don't have to do this?
<infinity> regum: "boots to a root user"?  If it's a proper ubuntu install, it should boot to a login prompt.
<infinity> regum: If you're getting a shell, it's probably a recovery shell that is asking you to fsck your filesystem.
<infinity> regum: Which, indeed, won't have multiuser capabilities like SSH started.
<k1l_> infinity: single user mode does boot directly into root
<k1l_> its like recovery
<infinity> k1l_: Right, same same.
<k1l_> ah wait. we sorted that already in #ubuntu. he missed the solutions and remarks when he quit to fast
<infinity> regum_2: Did the other regum see all my messages? :P
<regum_2> I don't know who the other regum is, I thought noone would have this username
<regum_2> oh well
<infinity> The other regum was you. :P
<regum_2> not any more
<regum_2> apparently
<regum_2> it wouldn't have pushed me into regum_2 if regum wan't taken, would it?
<regum_2> I'm new to irc, sorry
<infinity> regum_2: Anyhow, you're either booting to a recovery shell or to single user mode.  You're not in a full multiuser system at that point.
<infinity> regum_2: Yes, it was taken, by you.   And then you timed out.
<infinity> 15:42 -!- regum_2 [~regum@240.Red-88-17-203.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net] has joined #ubuntu-arm
<infinity> 15:42 -!- regum [~regum@240.Red-88-17-203.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net] has quit [Ping timeout: 255
<regum_2> well that's kinda weird
<regum_2> I fixed it :)
<k1l_> regum_2: on irc the old connections are kept for a bit if you reconnect your internet connection and not properly shut down the irc lcient.
<regum_2> I disabled the 'single' and run this:
<regum_2> sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm.conf /etc/init/lightdm.conf.disabled
<regum_2> it works like a charm
<regum_2> oh yeah, I might have done that
<k1l_> if you have a registered nick on freenode you can "ghost " that old connection and make you use your nick again
<regum_2> didn't know that would happen though
<regum_2> sorry
<regum_2> well, tomorrow I'll log in as regum?
<regum_2> it's  fine then
<ogra_> hmm, he could have just replaced "single" with "text" .... would have saved him from moving the lightdm job around
<k1l_> told him that already in #ubuntu but he didnt wanted it to change back then.
<ogra_> ah well, whatever helps him :)
#ubuntu-arm 2015-10-15
<jkridner> ogra_: have  you tried out a Seeed BBG?
<jkridner> I'm being asked if we'll support Ubuntu on it.... I want to answer it is just a couple patches away, but that'd different than having a pre-built image.
<ogra_> jkridner, i would have tried if i had one :)
<ogra_> cant imagine it will be hard to get ubuntu running on it though
<jkridner> ogra_: I'll ping Zoe if they can sample you one.
<ogra_> oh, that would be cool
<jkridner> yeah, should be 100% trivial.... should just boot a BeagleBone Black image.
#ubuntu-arm 2015-10-18
<alkisg> Hi, http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/dists/trusty/ only lists Contents-i386.gz  and Contents-amd64.gz
<alkisg> Is there a mirror that has Contents-armhf.gz?
<alkisg> (i.e., I'm looking for a repository to use with debootstrap in order to build a raspberry pi2 chroot)
<alkisg> Got it, http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/trusty/
#ubuntu-arm 2016-10-17
<oles> hi! is there any manual how to build qemu for arm on ubuntu?
<oles> cd
<dr1337> oles: I have an image that I'm working on using vexpress-a9
#ubuntu-arm 2016-10-18
<CoderEurope> Hi , there, I've a question: Can the Sharp netwalker PC-Z1 ~(2010) update ? http://archive.is/bzKQy
<CoderEurope> It says it can do hee : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM#ARM_Processor   But, but I am just checking that the wiki is upto date ?
<CoderEurope> **can do here
<popey> that's a very old version of ubuntu
<CoderEurope> Oh hi popey, I'm also in #ubuntu-community-team with a question, there =Good luck in TheHague !
<CoderEurope> popey - look what I found on japon amazon: https://www.amazon.co.jp/dp/B0064MESSI
<CoderEurope> i want one.
<CoderEurope> only came out a year or two ago.
<popey> what a bizarre device
<ogra_> oooh ... memories ...
<ogra_> (the netwalker always makes me think of persia :) )
<popey> ogra_: hah, him with his suit of many portable computers
<ogra_> !
<CoderEurope> ogra_: Wat prince of persia, or am I barking up the wrong tree ?
<popey> persia is a person
<CoderEurope> right ok - I shall bark somewhere else, today. bye.
<CoderEurope> o/
#ubuntu-arm 2016-10-19
<deadbrainviv> I am trying to research the effectiveness of using it to build a kiosk running on ubuntu on raspberry pi. but cannot get touch to work. Using ubuntu mate arm on rpi 3
<deadbrainviv> Touch i m using is 3M multi touch with a dell display
#ubuntu-arm 2016-10-21
<CoderEurope> popey, How was Holland - good beer ?
#ubuntu-arm 2017-10-20
<neoXite> Hi! Anyone tried debootstrapping artful in armhf arch via qemu-user-static? It fails at stage2 for me, pointing out the bash package.
